# Sticky  The SAS "make friends" thread



## Crimson Lotus

As a long time anxiety sufferer as well as Internet dweller I know that it is possible to make valuable friendships through the web. While those can never fully replace actual human contact, they at the very least help you to cope with life.

What I find funny is that a lot of people seem to think that they will make actual friends just by signing up to a forum, posting 10 or so times and saying that they want to make friends. 

The truth is that outside of a few very veteran and active users, we're all just completely anonymous and unknown. And if you want to have some actual chance at making a friend then chances are you will need something more specific and personal than randomly adding people and hoping for the best.

So how about a thread where everyone is free to post who they are and what they're looking for in others?, if there's enough honesty we could all save time and awkwardness by not engaging users with whom we're obviously incompatible.

There are hundreds or perhaps even thousands of active users in this forum, chances that at least one of those people could be compatible with you. So why not try to make an effort and find that person?

Don't be just some anonymous user, share who you are and what you want to find. It doesn't have to be exactly what I'm suggesting next, some people may like to keep some details to themselves. But the more detailed you are the better it will be I suppose.


1) Who are you?

First name/age/in which country or region do you live on/your hobbies or interests/why are you on SAS.

2) What are you looking for?

Do you just want some acquaintances, to make close friendships or even a romantic relationship?

Is it necessary for you that a friend shares most of all of your interests or are you fine with those whom are different?, do you want to meet people with whom to have small talk?, or are you aspiring to find a deep intellectual and emotional friendship?, do you just want to vent?, are you a good listener and want someone to listen to?, do you wish to find people that live close to you and have a meet up or just to make some online friends?, do you want someone positive that will try to cheer up during your bad timed or do you prefer someone with whom to share the unfairness of the world?

Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?, what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology?

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messages, Skype (whether is text only, voice only or video calls), Facebook, texting, Kik, smoke signals?, or whatever.


----------



## thombom

I'm me. Brit, you can see my age. I live in missouri. I like reading books about the future, technically what i mean fits in sci fi but doesn't include most sci fi, playing video games, watching lectures on youtube, whatever occupies my time and mind. I just want someone to relate to. Talk to about issues, daily troubles, or about games movies books etc. Geeky? Anxious? complicated? Let's talk. Pm me.


----------



## Fat Man

hmm, interesting, I'll participate ^v^

1) You can see my age on the side, you can find my name on my Profile, and I actually live in New Jersey. My main hobbies are video games, Anime/manga, and Art.(I have other hobbies but the ones I listed are hobbies I find great passion in) I joined SAS so I can rid myself of SA or at the very least cope with it. I also want to meet new people and make meaningful friendships with people who suffer from SA Like I do.

2) It doesn't matter to me, I'm open to any kind of person, any kind of relationship, even if it becomes romantic.

3) here on SAS is just fine for now, if our friendship becomes more serious over time or something, then I'm willing to go out SAS, like to Skype or FB, something like that.

hope you find me interesting : P


----------



## s2panda

Hi. I'm in my 20s, a student from Toronto. I have no preference for age, gender, or location given that the individual is easy-going and has a few similar interests to me. Though big bonus if you are in your 20s, from the GTA, and stay up late. Acquaintances are okay but I'm really looking for friendships, whether that be online or local, I do not care.

I love pandas and cute things in general, /r/aww is awesome.

My profile has a not so exhaustive list of favourites for movies/tv/music/etc. Big bonus if you watch shows on the same day or day after they air. If you want to watch a movie / documentary together or binge series, I am open to that when I have time.

I listen to kpop and pop mainly. Always looking to add to my library so if you have similar tastes, youtube / soundcloud links are always appreciated.

Don't really care if you are a pessimist or a complainer, I will listen to your life miseries and give you sad faces :'( . Some people have mentioned I am a *****, some have mentioned I am nice. YMMV.

PM to start. Skype / Hangouts / SMS later.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny

I'm liking the idea of this thread, hopefully lots of people join in for some diversity! ^^

Who am I?
- Current college student from the U.S. I like to think I'm somewhat open-minded...
- Some things I enjoy: learning, bad music, nerd culture (anime/manga/games), sappy Korean dramas
- I have a mixture of SA/depression/ADHD-like issues

What am I looking for? (jeez why does this make me feel like i'm on a dating site)
- Online acquaintance via Skype; text-only & 0 emotional investment please
- Motivational buddy for self-improvement in areas like school/work/socializing

PM your Skype username if you're prepared to meet your next best friend  I love meeting new people!


----------



## seeking777

My name is Shani, I live in Florida. My hobbies include podcasting, discussing and critiquing music, tv and movies, listening to poetry. I have diverse taste in all but I mostly like jazz, 90s rnb, soul and pop, and gospel. I've also been getting into British pop/soul lately. Spoken word and slam poetry are my favorites but of course I can appreciate stuff like Walt Whitman as well. I'm kind of an intellectual type, I like talking about society, culture, politics, and psychology. I also like playing with my aunt's malti-poo Abby. Does that count as a hobby? :b I come on sas because I feel free and comfortable talking on here. I don't have to worry about being judged. It’s the only place where I see people who feel the same way I do and seem to understand this struggle with sa. 

I'd like to make one or two good friends and acquaintances are always welcome too. Just someone with whom I can share a fun, laid-back conversation about anything but also talk about the challenges of struggling with sa and what we're doing to deal with it.

I'm open to romantical opportunites too, if any come up. :eyes But I'm not counting on it. Guys or girls, doesn't matter. I actually haven't had a good guy friend since middle school, just acquaintances. Would be nice. 

Chat/pm on here or IM, then skype once we're more familiar and comfortable with each other.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

Hello, My name is William, I am from Toronto Canada. I have no preference whether its acquaintances, friendship or romantic. 
I've been trying to be more outgoing and open-minded. I think I am patient a good listener.
I''m willing to communicate through PM or text.


----------



## Russian Red

I love the idea of this thread and will happily participate 

*1) Who are you?*

My name is Steven, I'm 22 years old and from the UK. I love sports, running, reading, gaming and computers. I have suffered from social anxiety for the majority of my life, one of the things I have never tried is signing up to a forum/website solely dedicated to social anxiety. So I thought I'd try it, see whether or not it is able to help my social anxiety or if I am able to help others who suffer from it.

*2) What are you looking for?*

Honestly.. I'm looking for friendship, maybe even a 'romantic relationship' who knows. Because of my depression and social anxiety, I haven't had a real life friend for 6 years. I mean that literally, not one real life friend. I live in isolation, withdrawn from the world and the people in it. My life is spent inside my room, where most of the things I do are repetitive. I watch movies or TV shows that I've already seen a hundred times. I read books that I've already read. I play computer games in an attempt to keep myself occupied and even possibly make friends. Yeah, I know it's a pathetic lifestyle, and I loathe myself for continuing to do it. I'm just so caught up in a routine, it's become my way of life.

I guess in all honesty, I am looking for friendship. People I can talk to, confide in and do the same for them. To form relationships with people, maybe even find someone who I can develop a romantic relationship with, although I don't quite know how that would work via the internet lol.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

I'm willing to communicate via text, voice, possibly video if I have been speaking with the person or group of people for a lengthy amount of time.


----------



## ShadowUser18




----------



## MidnightBlink

1) Hi, my name is Edgar. I'm 15 years old and I live in the U.S., specifically New York. My hobbies/interests include playing video games, reading creepypastas, watching TV, etc. The reason I'm on SAS is because I felt that maybe I could help myself by joining the forums full of people who are also going through what I am. 

2) What am I looking for? Well, I'm actually open to whatever there is, if it be friendship or something else. 

3)If you wanna chat, you can contact me on kik (midnightblink), skype (midnightblink), or if you live in the U.S. and just wanna text, I'll be happy to give you my number, just pm me and I'll give it to you.


----------



## the phantomess

1) My name is Haley. My age and location are to the left beneath my avatar. I like musical theater, 70's and 80's classic horror movies (ie. the shining, Halloween, a nightmare on elm street), and watching tv. Bates Motel and South Park are two of my favorites.

2) I am looking for a friend, just someone to talk with, I am a great listener for those who want to talk about themselves, however, I am not the best at giving advice. At all. It would be nice to talk with someone who shares an interest in musical theater or even music in general. I like to analyze lyrics and movies, so it would be nice to talk with someone who also does this. Gender doesn't matter, as long as you are in your teens. I am willing to communicate over SAS messaging or email.


----------



## Dark Light

1) Who are you?

My name and age are in the profile. I'm from Romania. Hobbies hmm, lets see.. I like music (mostly alternative rock, you can find my favorite bands in the profile), I also play electric guitar(still learning) and write lyrics. I watch a lot of TV shows/movies and I like video games. I'm not playing anything online though because I feel very anxious in multiplayer. I think I suffer from social anxiety or AvPD and some form of OCD (probably pure O), also BPD but I've never being officially diagnosed.

2) What are you looking for?

Online friends I guess IDK, someone to talk to. I'm open to anything. Preferably someone with similar interests as me because I'm not that good at small talk but it doesn't really matter. I don't care about location, gender, nationality etc.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messages or chat, Skype.


----------



## Ajaix

1) Name is Justin age hometown to the left. I really enjoy watching and playing sports basketball football. I am a big video game player COD Socom pokemon! And a big time movie guy love horror movies as you can judge by my Avatar. And i listen to all kings of music all kings foo fighters 3 days grace w/e. Also i love the walking dead show/Comic and Breaking Bad. And i have some SA problems.

2) Just someone to talk to and learn from. I like to meet new people and try to help people out as much as i can. Gender does not matter really but i wont lie would like to talk to more girls in my life. And just looking for friendships and getting to know some people that deal with SA like me.

3) I can talk on here Pm style or FB does not matter just let me know if you want to get to know this crazy fella here


----------



## Mikebissle

Smart idea for a topic, sir. Lessee...

1) I'm 25 years old. born and raised in Northeast Ohio in the US. When I'm in my best mood, I'm highly into drawing, reading, history, criminology, psychology, and other **** like that. I also like manga, video games, and programming. I'm not as cynical as I used to be, but I have a dark(-ish) and gross sense of humor; I live on sites like Dreamin' Demon and snark sites like Cracked. Also big on personal development/self-improvement sites.

2) I'm looking for friends, and _only_ friends. I have a ridiculous fear of coming off as snobby, but after years of forcing friendships with people I share no common ground with out of sheer desperation, or just the idea that I should challenge myself by associating with people really different from me-which only served to hurt both me _*and*_ them- I realize the importance of some kind of genuine connection. Even a shared laugh over a stupid joke once in a blue moon counts.

3) No preference in regards to age, gender, or location, though someone who I could potentially meet in person would be kickass. PM and Skype are equally fine, and on Skype, I can do text and voice, maaaybe video after some time of getting to know you.

Another thing-I tend to invest in online friends the same way I imagine people invest in real life friends. Whether that be healthy or not, it is what it is. If you're the kind of person who views an online friend as just text on a screen, make that known early and often so I can pull back and lower my expectations.


----------



## AllieG

1) Who are you?

I'm Allie. I'm 16, bordering on 17. I live in the U.S., in California. I love volunteering (especially with animals) and music. I like watching tv. I'm on SAS because I need help trying to cope with my social anxiety. 

2) What are you looking for?

I would like to make some friendships or even acquaintances. I don't currently have any friends so I'm pretty lonely. 

I don't mind talking to people with other interests. I prefer making friendships as I stated before, but even finding someone who I can make small talk with will be fine. I want someone who I can vent to and who feels comfortable venting to me. It would be nice to find someone who lives near me, but that isn't necessary. I want someone who can make me happy but can also be understanding when I am feeling down. For example, if I'm sad, I want to be cheered up and if I'm mad, I want someone to understand why I'm mad. I would also like to do the same for them. Gender is irrelevant to me and so is nationality. However, I am a very liberal person so I probably can't make friends with a person who is too religious. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

I am willing to communicate by private messaging, emails, and even texts if that's possible. I do have Skype and I am willing to voice chat on there. I might also be willing to video chat but it might take some time for me to get comfortable doing that with a person.


----------



## memz

*Misha 24/f/london*

Hi

Quick intro about I'm a 24 year old girly girly - into makeup nails, hair and clothes. But not obsessively lol. I can still hold quite the intellectual conversation. (Im actually an economics graduate so I am interested in finance/econ dvpt issues ).

Hobbies:

Watching crime dramas: CSI, Law and Order, Major crimes, Criminal Minds
Learning Spanish 
Cooking
Clothes shopping (or at least browsing)
Planning countries I would eventually like to visit.

I am looking for internet friends ! and hopefully with time it would progress to deeper friendships. If we bond I can be quite chatty. I would like to think of myself as a good listener lol.

I would prefer instant communication text forms first.


----------



## rosecolored

1. I don't want to give out my name and stuff just yet. My main interests are anime/manga, a few videogame series, and fashion/beauty.I don't have many hobbies right now, just reading and cooking.

2. It would be nice to make some close friends here, but I'm not sure if I can really feel connected to someone through internet alone. I'm willing to try, though. I'm ok with talking about our problems (don't expect much good advice from me though lol). It's much easier to talk to people who share common interests, but I'm open to those who don't. I'm Christian, so I'd like to talk to people that are too, but I won't exclude those who aren't. I prefer to talk to people around my age. I'm not really looking for romance, but if we both somehow started to like each other, I'd be open to it.

3. We can pm here, then move to skype once we're more acquainted. I'd really like to voice chat through skype, because I think I could connect better that way (but I'm ok with text).


----------



## skg739

I am 26, female, live in southeastern WI (Milwaukee). I am looking for a female friend who lives in the area... someone honest, supportive, and respectful. I would prefer to communicate via text.


----------



## Kind Of

*1) Who are you?*

< -

My interests are music (listening and playing), indie games, literature, and writing. I especially like soft sci-fi, space exploration, fairy tales, mythology, poetry, etc. I have a terrible sense of humor and was recently introduced to a podcast called The F Plus, if you've heard of it.

*2) What are you looking for?*

Acquaintanceship to close friendship with people who have common interests and understand how anxiety even creeps into hobbies.

I don't like sitting at the computer and chatting just to chat, so we do need a reason to talk initially.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

PM or Skype.


----------



## saintkiwi

1) Who are you?

Hey there, I'm Matt. I just turned 20 and live on Long Island, NY. Some of my time-tested hobbies, are video games (especially pokemon) reading (currently reading some Edgar Allen Poe), watching movies, and deciphering music. Recently, I've developed an interest in shooting (like rifles at a range, not for hunting or personal defense), and am trying to get into some type of volunteer work, preferably at a shelter with dogs. I've gotten over my allergies recently and love them but I can't have one where I currently live, so it seems like a win-win to me :3 I'm on SAS because I've recently gone through a tumultous period in my life and am left for the most part without friends, and it's nice to see some like-minded folk.

2) What are you looking for?

If you love pokemon, talk to me I don't even care who you are. I don't have many people to geek out about breeding and battling and stuff...

I really would like any kind of regular contact- once a week at the very least, it's just nice to have some regular contact. I would prefer people near my own age (17-24ish) and especially a female. To be very clear I do want JUST a friend. I've always enjoyed female friends in my life, partially because I've had so much trouble making them, but it's always been that way. If you're a dude, that's fine too of course  I kind of want to have someone to vent to, but also discuss what we're both doing to improve ourselves. I know firsthand how powerful having someone else who supports you, but you don't completely depend on is. If you're near me that would be awesome, but if not we'll just have to be good internet friends :3

3) How are you willing to communicate?

My prefernce would be initially pm here/kik or text, but eventually moving to skype voice chat and then maybe video chat. I like to put a face to a name, and even voice chat makes a person feel more "real" to me.


----------



## Swagonite

have you played PokeMMO? its an online free version of FireRed but has a few thousands players


----------



## Swagonite

1) Who are you?

Lloyd/ 22/ Hawaii USA
I enjoy exercise a lot/ talking about nutrition as well im into health & wellness. I'm currently play a video game called wildstar for hobby and job searching as well.

2) What are you looking for?
Some people to chat with on AIM/facebook/ etc just make sure new friends I suppose never really though too hard about it. Maybe someone to play the game with me wildstar or just chat.


3) How are you willing to communicate?

Facebook/AIM/msn/ maybe eventually skype voice chat but I actually like RaidCall better which is like skype but uses far less CPU and memory usage on my computer .


----------



## Nanuki

.


----------



## marenubium87

I think this is a good idea. I'll play.


1) Name, age, location... are in my profile.


College graduate. I majored in math, physics, and economics. Nerd/geek, whatever you want to call it. I love astronomy, sci-fi, naval and military history. I play chess and go, although I'm not great at either. Reader. Writer. I'm writing a piece of sci-fi which I hope to get published some day, but I know the odds are horribly against me. 


I have depression and anxiety, and I'm trying my best. I'm trying to be kinder to myself. I'm going back into therapy and possibly back on meds soon. I want to live and breathe and take joy in what I do. I'd like to beat this and make something great happen. I need more discipline.


I listen mostly to indie. I love film soundtracks and I have a bit of a soft spot for romantic comedies and animated movies. (How to Train Your Dragon 2 was amazing, by the way.) I read fanfiction. I have a tendency to fangirl over things I really love. I'll say I'm not ashamed?...


2) I'm looking for a connection.


More specific? I got a few voids I'd like to try and fill. Maybe we can chat about mutual interests, if you share some. I want to watch and laugh at movies together over Skype. Maybe we can play some games on Steam. I have Civ 5, Sins of a Solar Empire, and a few others. If you're a writer, maybe we can read/critique/encourage each other. It'd be nice to have an intellectual connection, or an emotional one, or both. Maybe we can be there for each other on the really rough days. If we live close I'd be willing to meet up.


A warning- I'm okay with venting. I probably will do it from time to time. However, if it's what the majority of our interactions consist of it's incredibly triggering and draining for me, and it's likely our friendship probably won't work out. I'm sorry.


It'd be nice if we shared some interests. The friends I have found here and have stuck instead of lapsing into non-communication were the ones who had some shared interests. As much as we're all in this together in terms of anxiety, I don't really believe we can build a true friendship solely on shared misery.


3) Skype, google hangouts, or AIM is the easiest for me. Facebook isn't bad but it's mildly annoying having to leave the browser window open to chat. I'd like text only first, and if you really want to voice/video, I can work myself up to that; I just need a little time.


I'm going to take the initiative and message some of you fine folks as well.


----------



## Primitive Fish

What a cool thread!!

1. Kate. Northeast region of the US. 23.

Hobbies- I'm into a lot of things! I'm a PhD student in evolutionary bio and ecology. I love anything related to my field of study as well as environmental science/conservation. I really enjoy cooking, wildlife, exotic pets, photography, gardening, outdoor activities...I can get into just about anything. I'm not very experienced with most of these hobbies, but I love to learn. 

2. What am I looking for?

Just friends. I'm already taken haha. I'm open to meeting people nearby or purely online friendships. I'm coping well with my anxiety and I think I'm pretty positive and successful. I'd love to help people looking for some support and encouragement.

Any and all types are welcome. 

3. Communication-

Let's start with SAS PM or chat. If we hit it off we can talk some other way. I'm flexible!


----------



## cc 3000

hi my name is Valentine im a male and im from South Africa im 21 turning 22 this year...
i love listerning to music watching tv(movies,series)

2.im looking 4 friendship with any 1 male or female ...and if you are female and somehow we connect romanticaly i dont mind that......bt mostly important is dat i want a friend who knows what its like to have anxiety cz right now i have friends but they dont know what im going through and they would laugh at me if i where to tell them....thats why i came to this site to find people i could relate to

3.we would take here or on facebook r any way u like


----------



## Randomguy555

Hey I'm Ian I live in Florida and I'm 26, jeeze... lol I'm getting so old! I'm big into music and art. I worked in California for a year on marvel movies, and now I'm back in school working on my degree. I'm looking for friends, cool people to share my boring days with and see how they're doing too. Easiest to chat with me through Kik or smoke signals.


----------



## seeking777

Mokusei said:


> Hey I'm Ian I live in Florida and I'm 26, jeeze... lol I'm getting so old! I'm big into music and art. I worked in California for a year on marvel movies, and now I'm back in school working on my degree. I'm looking for friends, cool people to share my boring days with and see how they're doing too. Easiest to chat with me through Kik or smoke signals.


Dude, umm, what marvel movies did you work on? And what did you do? You wrote that like it was nothing. That sounds cool.


----------



## Fat Man

Mokusei said:


> Hey I'm Ian I live in Florida and I'm 26, jeeze... lol I'm getting so old! I'm big into music and art. I worked in California for a year on marvel movies, and now I'm back in school working on my degree. I'm looking for friends, cool people to share my boring days with and see how they're doing too. Easiest to chat with me through Kik or smoke signals.





seeking777 said:


> Dude, umm, what marvel movies did you work on? And what did you do? You wrote that like it was nothing. That sounds cool.


I'm curious too , you mentioned you're big in to art, do you go to art school?


----------



## Randomguy555

I went to art school ya, and ummm worked on Thor, Avengers, and Captain America while I was there.


----------



## altghost

SUREwhynot.

TIMEZONE: Pacific
AGE: 21

LOOKING FOR:
Someone open to starting new anime series to discuss. Or just anime in general.
Sharing music (I'm into most things upbeat; 80s & 90s pop, new country hehehe. Also slower stuff like game ost, trip hop, etc).
Linking random/funny things found on the internet
Ummm and idk, I also like reading  (currently: Atlas Shrugged) and some video games (ToS, FF8, Age of Empires, etc)

Other than that, I guess I just like random conversations, and talking about whatever issues people are dealing with atm.
NO ROMANCE.

COMMUNICATE VIA:
PM or SAS Chat, then if it goes well, skype. Only text unless we're still talking months from now ^^;

OTHER:
I tend to just keep talking for hours unless someone says goodbye or I feel a lull in the conversation (I mean, I don't pester people, but I tend to not be the one to end long conversations).


----------



## Pookie3

1. I'm Pookie3  Age: 25 Location: the Netherlands

I like a lot of things but mostly reading (true crime), cooking, watching TV (shows like Dexter, OITNB, Family Guy, Law&Order), going to the movies/concerts/restaurants and traveling. Lately I'm also a little bit into exercising (fitness).

2. What am I looking for?

I'm open to anyone who wants to talk (male or female) but it would be nice to share a little bit of the same interests.

3. Communication:

PM/Kik/Whatsapp/Facebook/Skype (chat)


----------



## Silvanus

1. My name is Justin, I am 27 and live in Texas. 

I read a lot, mostly fantasy and sci-fi but I was recently introduced to John Green's books and read 5 in like one week. I like anime and manga too, lately I have been watching mostly comedy stuff. Movies, tv shows, music, and drawing are some of my other interests. 

2. I am looking for friends to talk to and get to know. I would like to have a deeper connection but just acquaintances is fine too. Guys or girls is fine. We don't have to like all the same things either, I enjoy when people introduce me to new things sometimes I wind up liking them A LOT! (Like those John Green books) Having some shared interests ahead of time would make getting to know each other easier though. 
Age and location is not really a big deal to me.

3. PM at first, then if we actually get comfortable enough FB or even texting if you live in the US. I also have Kik.


----------



## dreamloss

-


----------



## Fleurs

Hi. I'm 22 and female. I live in Florida.

I love getting into a new tv show. Some of my favorites are The Walking Dead, Breaking Bad, Skins, Falling Skies, Will & Grace, Friends, The Mindy Project, Attack on Titan and a bunch more. I like clubbing, mostly edm types though. I don't do it that often because I have to drink when I go out if I want to relax and have fun and I don't like to drink often. I love american traditional style tattoos and I'm planning on getting quite a lot of them.

I guess what I want from SAS is to be around people who understand what I go through and that maybe they will be able to help me with my social anxiety. I don't know if I'm necessarily looking for friendship. I don't know how to become friends with someone online. But if I do that would actually be really nice.


----------



## Fleurs

Fleurs said:


> Hi. I'm 22 and female. I live in Florida.
> 
> I love getting into a new tv show. Some of my favorites are The Walking Dead, Breaking Bad, Skins, Falling Skies, Will & Grace, Friends, The Mindy Project, Attack on Titan and a bunch more. I like clubbing, mostly edm types though. I don't do it that often because I have to drink when I go out if I want to relax and have fun and I don't like to drink often. I love american traditional style tattoos and I'm planning on getting quite a lot of them.
> 
> I guess what I want from SAS is to be around people who understand what I go through and that maybe they will be able to help me with my social anxiety. I don't know if I'm necessarily looking for friendship. I don't know how to become friends with someone online. But if I do that would actually be really nice.


Oh and I forgot to add I'm willing to communicate over SAS.


----------



## ctlkn

1) Who are you?

My name is Nick, I'm 22 years old from the UK. My interests include cinema, music, reading, travelling, sports, fitness and healthy eating, technology and many more. I am constantly learning or trying new things however I would like to keep details away from the public so message me if you feel like it and I'll share more. 

2) What are you looking for?

As my signature says, everyone's welcome to message me, however for the sake of getting more experience and a different point of view I would prefer a bit more a female. At the moment I am not looking for a romantic relationship as there is a girl in my social circle to whom I'm very attracted, so don't get creeped out,I'm just being honest.  Anyways, if you're a guy and you want to get in touch, don't hesitate as well.  I have had couple of internet friendships in the past but they were from my gaming years which are far away so we stopped keeping in touch unfortunately. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS PM at the beginning. I use skype very rarely, just to talk with relatives, and facebook is a little too personal.


----------



## SmartCar

*Here We Go*



> 1) Who are you?
> 
> First name/age/in which country or region do you live on/your hobbies or interests/why are you on SAS.
> 
> 2) What are you looking for?
> 
> Do you just want some acquaintances, to make close friendships or even a romantic relationship?
> 
> Is it necessary for you that a friend shares most of all of your interests or are you fine with those whom are different?, do you want to meet people with whom to have small talk?, or are you aspiring to find a deep intellectual and emotional friendship?, do you just want to vent?, are you a good listener and want someone to listen to?, do you wish to find people that live close to you and have a meet up or just to make some online friends?, do you want someone positive that will try to cheer up during your bad timed or do you prefer someone with whom to share the unfairness of the world?
> 
> Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?, what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology?
> 
> 3) How are you willing to communicate?
> 
> SAS private messages, Skype (whether is text only, voice only or video calls), Facebook, texting, Kik, smoke signals?, or whatever.


*Who Am I:* * My Avi/Avatar has my name..i will just give a small summary of who i am..i'm of Nigerian Background, came to the U.S as a 4yr old tot..& basically lived & breathed & Grew with a horrible curse called  Social Anxiety Disorder...yep..that's all can think off..as of now, also i was born in the European continent, actually Oslo, Norway to be exact, & was the only black kid..kinda like Token, From "South Park" my favorite character on the show by the way, love his one liners & comebacks toward Cartman, also i'm a weirdo..& i try to be funny..but fail miserably at it, but i have a good sense of humor, & adore comedy/comedians/stand-up, the black in me..also loves some stereotypically black stuff, but i'm not too afraid to call out the BS, that i see in the black community..or black media, i do like the obvious black stand-ups..like Kevin Hart, Martin Lawrence, Chris Rock the list goes on, but i love a bit of everything, many people wouldn't even call me stereotypically black..i actually got teased for not being "black enough"..or not liking rap music etc, you could say some of my tastes are on the white side, but i'm into different things..actually you guys should probably read some of my About Me page..it goes into better detail..if i write more, as i'm sure i've already have, this will sound like a memoir, or book report. *

*First Name:* *My first name is "Oscar..or Chilli..one of the two, whichever..you can pick..even Chilli-Pepper is fine..whatever floats you're boat; & none of those are my real name by the way:no..Chilli..is however close to my IRL name..but i prefer not to give out my IRL name at this time..i may only do that until i'm confident whoever i connect with is someone i feel extremely comfortable with..other than that..Chilli is the closest you'll get:lol..& my age & location are on my Avatar..look to the left of this post on your PC/Laptop screen.*
1)*Interests/Hobbies:* *My hobbies are not much actually..so if you are an intellectual/super smart-ivy-league person..you might find me bleh; i read just a little..that's if Skype doesn't get in the way, um..i play video games on occasion..many of my games are old..i have a Ps3, but mostly Ps2 games, i'm mostly a racing fan..i love the "NFS" Series..i have quite a number of "Need For Speed" Games..might buy some newer ones eventually..i'm also an avid Sims fan:yes..i looooove The Sims..Sims 2/Sims 3..i don't play any hardcore Computer games..so i might sound like an idiot if you ask me about "World Of Warcraft" etc, & I try to exercise when i can..or when i'm not lazy..& i'm unfortunately unemployed at the moment..i haven't gotten a lot of callbacks from interviews.*
2)*Why Am I On SAS:* *I'm on SAS because i have very bad social skills..& have had them since my single digits..i've actually always been shy; it's just increased overtime..& gotten worse, but it's also not that bad as well, i'd say it's somewhat mild..but not, my SA get's really serious when i'm around people of authority..for some reason i can't be around people who look..or appear intimidating, people who are stern, angry, curt, aggressive:no yeah...i can't be around people like that..or talk to people who are like that..no offense, if that's how some on here are..but a big part of my SA..are people of those behavior types, i had a bad experience as a kid with a family member who i will not name..they didn't know how to help me with homework as a kid..& they got easily frustrated, so whenever i got something wrong, they'd lash out..yell...& it would make me freeze up..& it didn't just stop at yelling..they hit me on the head:afr..it was so worrying that...even when i got the answer correct i was afraid to open my mouth, cus i thought i'd be reprimanded/hostilely punished again, so yeah..i can't be around people who appear stern/demanding..or people of authority, it's made me worry about, how i'd cope in a job setting..because if something is demanded of you..you don't have time to get used to it..or find you're bearings:no..sorry but those people really make my SA go overboard, & has led to me..even to this day overthinking stuff that i do, decisions i have to make; i've never felt sure of myself..& i'm pretty sure it's led to why i'm currently still undecided in college etc; there's more to why i have SA, but this is one of the primary reasons. *
3)*What Are You Looking For:* *In terms of what i'm looking for..um, i'm not sure...not really sure, acquaintance even IRL would be a safe bet for me, no expectations..& when one is online..you know you can't have too much expectation, with a site like SAS, people come & then they go...never to be seen again, i'm just in general looking for someone to  "Get to Know" then eventually progress into a friendship, no pressure added, or needed; i'm open to anything really..but i should warn again, that i'm not super smart-intellectual/ivy-league..my intelligence is somewhat average & a bit below, it varies..i prefer people closer to me in age..no offense to people who are older, i feel like those groups could relate to stuff from childhood or TV etc..but my age preference does have a fair variety..anyone who is about 20-26'ish..we could probably hang/chill, i'm cool with that..i will say i prefer people who are either 21-23, but other than that, the other ones listed are fine as well:yes..also gender is not an issue, male-female-gay-lesbian, i don't really care; or mind..i'm also a Catholic, but not super religious, just spiritual..i do pray & such..on occasion, but haven't been to mass in quite a awhile, i also don't care about ones personal religious background or affiliation..as long as you are not a psycho/sociopath/racist-secretly-racist/hate people of gender/orientation..then we are all good.*
4)*How Am I Willing To Communicate:* *I'm willing to communicate through Skype & SAS Forum Chat bar, at the bottom of the screen..i might even do Facebook, but i might think about that..if you're interested we'd have to discuss that more..but yeah, i don't Kik..or do  Smoke Signals whatever that is, but with Skype i do voice-call, video/web-cam-call & text message..i prefer voice & web-cam..just as a little exposure therapy, but no pressure if text is all you can do. & my Skype name is in my Avi/Avatar..just click the small faded x or checkmark..& it will pop up. *


----------



## Cam1

My first post was very short and rushed, so I'll try this again.

I am Cam, hence the very creative SAS name. I am 21 and live in Maine, US. I don't really like it here. I like Canada a lot, and hope to relocate to either Toronto or Montreal for school in the near future and study Biology. For now I'm basically working as much as possible and saving up. My interests are pretty varied. I love music; listening to it and talking about it. I listen to a lot of alternative, modern rock, classical rock, terribly bad yet good 90's music, and enjoy discovering good indie bands. I also like all different kinds of movies. Psychological thrillers are my favorite. Horror, adventure, and action are enjoyable as well. I also have a secret soft spot for romance movies. I watch a lot of TV shows, which are always good to talk about. I like Supernatural, Dexter, Game of Thrones, House M.D., The Office, Sherlock, Hannibal, and a few others. I like sports as well, but I'm not like a super hardcore fan. Hockey is my favorite. As for conversation, I'm willing to talk about just about anything without boundaries. Often times, the stranger the conversation is, the better. 

I'm looking to talk to new people from the forum because I don't have many friends and enjoy having conversations. For now I'd prefer to just talk via SAS PM/IM/Visitor Messages, or skype text chat. Voice/Camera really scares me, though I would like to give it a shot to get over the fear and to practice talking with people.

As for what I'm looking for, I'm not really sure. Your age/gender/location doesn't really matter. I like to go into any conversation with no expectations and see what happens. If we become friends, great, if not, oh well.

Don't hesitate to add me, or send me a message . I'll be sure to message some more people from this thread later on tonight.


----------



## sunflower22

Me. 29, female, North carolina. I like old rock music, vintage stuff, books, being outside, and learning new things and hearing new ideas. I'm kind and caring and a good listener. I can be blunt but just because I don't mislead. Can email...or text if it seemed appropriate. Send me a private message


----------



## just smile

ooo i wouldnt mind friends c:

1) Who are you?

I'm a female in my early 20s from ny c: i love love love anime and kpop, i can talk about those two things forever lol i play a bit of video games on my xbox like gta etc though i'm kinda bad x) i play maplestory daily and if anyone else plays, you are awesome O: lol I'm on SAS, well, cus i have social anxiety and wanted to connect wiff others like me. I also tend to use emoticons A LOT so if u don't mind me using one after every sentence den you might be my best friend LOL ^^ I'm playful and silly person so don't expect me to be too serious XD

2) What are you looking for?

It would be nice to make some friends that I can connect wiff and share my interests wiff too c: to laugh wiff and brighten each other's day in any way. I don't mind talking every day and to keep each other company since that's what friends do, and would love to find a friend whom I can someday call a best friend as well C: I'm a good listener and I'm very friendly, I've had many ppl come to me and vent and I've heard a lot of stories. I'm always there for anyone who needs me, so don't be too shy ^_^ 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

we can PM each other on here and once we're friends, we can skype, ,though i don't do calls/video >.<


----------



## SSRValentine

I could use the friends

1) Who are you?
I'm Valentine, 20 years old, and living in Los Angeles, California. My interests include comics, anime, books, and other geeky things that I can't really think of at the moment, just check out my tumblr: catwomansvalentine.tumblr.com . I'm on SAS to make friends, since I have trouble making them irl because of my social anxiety

2) What are you looking for?

I'm not really looking for anything specific, what happens, happens. We could be acquaintances, close friends, or romantically involved. whatevs.

I guess it would be better if we shared similar interests but it's not really necessary, as long as we connect. I'm more of a listener than a talker so I don't mind if you want to have someone to vent to. It would be great to find someone close by so we could meet up but being internet friends is cool too. I tend to prefer to have female friends and people around my age. I'm an atheist and a pretty big liberal with pretty strong opinions but I usually don't talk about politics or religion since that never really ends well. As long as your beliefs don't oppress or affect anyone else negatively, it's fine with me.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS pms are fine but kind of a terrible way to communicate so maybe we could talk on skype and then maybe move on to texts.


----------



## Andras96

Meh, why not...

1) Andreas (or Andrew), 18 years old, living in Ohio. I pass the time by listening to music, surfing the web, and (lately) sleeping. Yep, this is my life. I joined SAS because I suffer from SAD as well as AvPD, and I wanted to try and relate with some like-minded people.

2) I don't have a preference whether it be acquaintances or friendships.

3) PM or email.


----------



## awake_and_alone

1) Who are you?

I'm Chad/32/Canada. I don't have a whole lot of hobbies other than trying new things to try and find a hobby that I am passionate about. I am on SAS because I have general anxiety, social anxiety, and depression with a seasonal component.

2) What are you looking for?

I'm happily married, so just looking for friends and acquaintances. I'll talk to pretty much anyone, but I do have an easier time opening up to females.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Pretty much any text chat...SAS, Kik, Voxer, Skype, etc.


----------



## Brilliantly Beta

My real name is Matt/Matty, I am 22 years old from the South West of England. 

I am currently waiting to move to University in Reading to study Clinical Psychology. Due to the profession I wish to go into you can find me to be of a reserved observant nature. I am a terrific, compassionate listener and love nothing more than to lend a shoulder and give advice.

I am hugely ambitious and love to learn new things, I am very much like a sponge in that I love to soak up new information. 

I am a huge lover of wolves and have a Siberian Husky called Luna whom I love dearly.

I love writing poetry to pass the time and expressing my inner most feelings through creative writing.

I am very philosophical in nature and try to find a billion ways to look at a single thing or people's issues. I can also be very passionate about life and those that matter most to me.

I love deep intellectual conversations I find this the most energising thing possible. 

I am more than happy to speak to both males and females. While I am comfortable being single currently, I am open to a romantic relationship with a female. To find a shy female on my wavelength would be a huge plus for me .

If anyone is interested in getting to know me more please don't hesitate to ask for my Skype or Kik ^^


----------



## lethe1864

1) Who are you?
I'm Kelly, 21, Seattle,Wa in the USA. I like reading, playing on my ipad, watching tv. I am on SAS because I want to make friends, and relate to people who have problems socially like i do. 

2) What are you looking for?
Friends, acquaintences, conversation, human connection, romantic connection, someone who can make me laugh
i dont have many interests, but i really like learning about new things. i am more of a listener, and im also here if you need to vent.

Just message me if you want to talk  i watch a lot of tv and read a lot (always looking for suggestions) so that can be our ice breaker ^_^


----------



## staringatthesky

1. Who are you?
My name is Amelia, 23 years old. Living in the huge state of Texas. I am a college graduate and I like drawing, watching movies, playing games, and traveling to new places. Other than that, I am currently looking for happiness.

2. What are you looking for?
I am looking for people who I can have an intelligent, funny conversations with and play stupid coop/multiplayer games. In short: all around decent people.

3. How are you willing to communicate?
SAS message boards and Steam. Skype is good too, but I tend to talk on Steam a lot more  Plus there is no pesky video. Group chats are pretty awesome. 

Just message me anytime. I promise, I won't bite.


----------



## staringatthesky

Hahaha...This just reminds me of dating profiles.


----------



## N172DM

May as well give it a go...

1.Who are you? My name is Danny. I live in the great city of Lakewood, near Denver, Colorado, USA. I'm an aspiring pilot with an interest in emergency medical care. I would like to be a paramedic one day. I like all sorts of music. Don't have many hobbies, apart from flying. 

2. What are you looking for? Just a friend or two, someone I can talk to about life. I'm told I'm a good listener. I just want to talk with someone who understands this whole SA thing...

3.How are you willing to communicate? Shoot me a message on this website and we can go from there. Please don't hesitate to contact me. I'm looking forward to it.

(I feel awkward just posting this. Should be worth it though.)


----------



## probably offline

Hmm.

Ok, I really tried to fill this out, but I just felt pretentious.

If you've seen me around the forum, and think that we seem to have stuff in common or something... say hi? I can't promise anything more than that I'll say hi back. It's good if you don't take yourself too seriously, because I don't.










(I suck at marketing myself, obviously)


----------



## Umpalumpa

probably offline said:


> (I suck at marketing myself, obviously)


Rrriiiigggghhhhtt :b


----------



## saintkiwi

probably offline said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Ok, I really tried to fill this out, but I just felt pretentious.
> 
> If you've seen me around the forum, and think that we seem to have stuff in common or something... say hi? I can't promise anything more than that I'll say hi back. It's good if you don't take yourself too seriously, because I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I suck at marketing myself, obviously)


RIP lemonjon kindest of all lemon creatures


----------



## probably offline

Umpalumpa said:


> Rrriiiigggghhhhtt :b


You thought that was good marketing?

/puzzled


----------



## Umpalumpa

probably offline said:


> You thought that was good marketing?
> 
> /puzzled


"Hello my name is __ I am __...." Is very usual, everybody sounds the same. So in a sense, yeah, yours is more mysterious and interesting.
And everybody likes you, including me 

I don't want to derail this thread, so soon I will market myself as well :X


----------



## probably offline

Umpalumpa said:


> "Hello my name is __ I am __...." Is very usual, everybody sounds the same. So in a sense, yeah, yours is more mysterious and interesting.


I didn't even consider that. Accidental success!


----------



## dal user

Im Rich and I live in a ditch


----------



## saintkiwi

probably offline said:


> I didn't even consider that. Accidental success!


The best kind of success


----------



## goosebump

1) Who are you?

First name/age/in which country or region do you live on/your hobbies or interests/why are you on SAS.

23. CA in USA. I love to talk about nutrition, environment, animals, psychology, education, what's wrong with many of our societal constructs. My hobbies include reading, music, drawing, painting, fitness, and playing video games.

2) What are you looking for?

Friends who are willing to talk about lives, struggles, and intellectual stuff

I'm fine with people who are different. In fact, they are very welcome since you offer me new perspectives on life. If you share similar interests, that would be freaking awesome. I hate small talks. I like to talk about deep stuff. I would like deep intellectual as well as an emotional friendship. Venting is welcome because I will vent at times too. I'm a good listener who also wants to be listened. It would be cool to know someone who live close but online friends are good as well. I prefer somebody who are willing to validate my feelings and thoughts first before they try to cheer me up.


Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?, what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology?

Gender is irrelevant. Age preferably under 35. Don't care about nationality. If you're super religious and traditional, we probably won't get along.

3) How are you willing to communicate?
SAS message board, Skype


----------



## bethzc

1) Who are you?
*
Beth, 23, NJ, USA
*

2) What are you looking for?
*All types of relationships/people are fine really. I'm a bit obsessive over TV shows and books, I have a fandom Tumblr so if we shared those interests that would probably be best.*

3) How are you willing to communicate?
*By text, message or Skype text chat. I'd be willing to do voice and video maybe but only after getting to know someone quite awhile.*


----------



## Ovski

1) Who are you?

*Hey there, my name is Vegard, I'm 24 and I come from Norway. I recently discovered SAS after trying to google some of my problems that kept me up at night. Turns out to be a great supporting tool in some life struggles 

I'm currently in between jobs while studying to become a paramedic. Some of my hobbies are taekwondo (martial arts), gaming, anime, mountain hiking, nature and traveling. *

2) What are you looking for?

*I'm open to most types of relationships/people. From chatting, talking, making new friends or perhaps play something fun together. We could use skype or other forms of communication  It would be nice to make some new friends here. It doesn't matter where you are from, what gender you are or why you are on SAS. *

3) How are you willing to communicate?
*PMs, skype, facebook, snapchat are some of the things I use *

My skype is: spreaa (But you can also send me a PM) :yes


----------



## Jay689

Who are you?
Hey everyone, my real name is Jared, I just turned 25 years old and I live on the East Coast in the US. I'm a huge gamer, I like to watch anime, read manga, and I like sketch drawings and 3D art. I also love animals. I've always had a pet my whole life. Like many, I came on SAS to fight my depression and anxiety. This is my first step.

What are you looking for?
I'm hoping to build long lasting friendships with people. Gender doesn't matter at all when it comes to friendship to me. I wanna chat with people(No small talk btw), I wanna vent to someone or have someone vent to me, play online games, talk about what we like or don't like. I just want to build fond memories with others and connect with people. I'm tired of being lonely and if I can help someone with their loneliness as well, it'll be worth it.

How are you willing to communicate?
PMs, Skype for voice or face chat eventually, any other form of online messenger really. You can talk to me any time! I will respond back.


----------



## Caduceus

Who are you? 
My name is Phil. I'm a 24 year old from Alberta, Canada. I like playing videos, reading comics and manga, watching movies, TV, and anime. I've been on SAS for awhile but only pop on every now and then during those moments where I'm feeling lonely. 

What are you looking for?
I'd like to have people with similar interests and age to chat with regularly. Don't worry, I won't rant to you at all. Gender doesn't matter.

How are you willing to communicate?
Skype probably works best for me as I don't come here much. Shoot me a PM!


----------



## Pixels

1) Who are you?

My name is Nicole. I'm 18, and from the US! Video games are my biggest hobby. A big console gamer, as my PC isn't stellar. I have played a few MMO's before though. I'm also a huge Transformers fan. Seriously. It's like a curse. 
It's been awhile, but I enjoy watching anime and reading manga from time to time.  I'm on SAS hoping to meet people I can share my problems with and make good friends. 

2) What are you looking for?

Acquaintances, BFFs... you name it! I'm not in search of any particular. I've made a friend on here already, but you can never have enough friends. Small talk is fine, but I would prefer to talk more then that. It would be awesome if I could meet people close to me, but its certainly not necessary. Having friends halfway across the world is pretty awesome too. Age, gender, nationality.. those don't matter to me! I would like to point out that I am an atheist, I hope that doesn't offend you. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Skype! I am always on skype. Maybe even facebook, if I ever decide to make one of those again. Shoot me a PM and lets chat!


----------



## Raynic781

*Who are you?*

I'm Raven, I'm 19 now but I'll be 20 in a few days. I live in the U.S. I'm a full-time student majoring in Criminal Justice. My hobbies are playing video games, watching anime, reading, and playing board games. I'm really just a nerd.

*What are you looking for?*

Someone to talk to. Many people who I talk to on here message me a few times, and then I never hear from them again which makes me feel like I've said or done something wrong. So I'm looking to make some friends who won't just stop talking to me randomly without telling me why. We don't have to have everything in common, I'll talk about anything. I don't care where you're from, your age, gender or anything like that. I'm not picky.

*How are you willing to communicate?*

PMs on here, Facebook, or Kik (my username is the same as it is on here). And maybe Skype later on.


----------



## Stilla

*1) Who are you?*
Bored person trying to reach out to other bored people all around the world oooh yeah.

*2) What are you looking for?*
People to pass time with. Let's not label it :group

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*
Through pretty much anything... skype, kik, sas. Would be open for camming or voicing if we've talked for a bit.

If the desperation for hasn't shined through properly let me say it like this... I'll talk to anyone that doesn't want to cyber.


----------



## bluegc8

.


----------



## camo duck

*1.* *Who are you?*You can call me Kai, I'm 24 about to be 25 years old. I live in the US. My hobbies include woodworking, archery, taxidermy. My interests include camping, fishing, traveling, hunting, photography. I am on SAS because I have sa and not good at meeting people.
Nerd Fact: I have an ocarina and can play Zelda songs :b​*2. **What are you looking for?
*I am looking for friends, people, someone to talk to. I'm a good listener, non judgmental, non confrontational, down to earth kind of girl. I am religious so if you don't like that we might not along well.​*
3.* *How are you willing to communicate?
*PM or email​


----------



## Rixy

1) Who are you?

I am Thor, son of Odin and Frigga. I, the God of Thunder, fight for the glory of all of Asgard. 

2) What are you looking for?

I wish to learn new experiences amongst my Midgardian acquaintances and understand how such puny mortals joyfully inhabit this inferior realm. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

If you are worthy, we can rendezvous at Bifrost between Midgard and Asgard. I shall strike lightning upon earth to alert you of my arrival. Or you could just send a PM...or something...

I'm not lying...honest :um


----------



## FaeSarah

*1) Who are you?*

I'm Sarah, 32 year old married female from Belgium.. 
Working within IT and in my free time I enjoy drinking tea, yoga, reading books, listening to music, watching thriller movies, travelling and much more! 
I stumbled upon SAS and when reading what other people were writing I felt I wasn't alone with these feelings and that there was a name for it...

*2) What are you looking for?*

It would be wonderful to meet new friends who can make me smile when I feel down, who have an ear when I want to vent.. Being able to do be such a friend for you too would be a plus  Gender isn't really important, neither is location. As for age.. I don't mind talking to older or younger people somewhere around my age.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

I'd love to communicate via skype text only ( fae_sarah ) , since that's the easiest for me, though a private message here at SAS is also welcome


----------



## Section80

Ill give this a go, although i don't think ill have much in common with most on here.
*

) Who are you?
*

Chris I'm 26 & from the UK

Love music, binge watching series on netflix, wildlife/animals. Walking outdoors, Comics, Mixed Martial Arts, Gaming

Im a big hiphop fan, I enjoy most genres of music tho. I spend 90% of days listening to music. I also have a lastfm if anyone wants to see what im into.

Im a casual gamer, I have a PS4 (pm for psn if u want it) I am planing to build my own PC tho and fully convert to PC gaming.

I enjoy watching the UFC & watch most events. Usually the day after because of timezone differences.

Love reading marvel comics, X-men are my favorite. I read Avengers & a few of the cosmic books.

Driving out to the country or nearby loch for wildlife spotting is also something i enjoy doing.*

2) What are you looking for?*

Someone who shares some of my interests but has plenty of there own so we can learn from each other and possibly gain some new hobbies.

Guys & Girls are welcome as long as you aren't a serial killer/stalker/weirdo

Location isn't really important, I doubt i would meet anyone on here.

Similar age or a little older preferred. If you are younger and think we would get on well together give me a pm on here.

Want to chat semi regularly depending how well we get on, Will probably chat more with ppl i can relate to and be myself with.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

PM on here, txt, email, skype..although i dont have an account i could make one if it is easier.


----------



## apx24

1.

Anish, London, United Kingdom

2. 
I'm just looking for friendships, just someone to chat to

3. Facebook, Skype, phone calls. I'm a bit reluctant to do video chat but I'm happy to do voice chat.


----------



## Wrathstorm

Ok, I'll give this a shot. 

1.
I'm Luke. I'm 20 years old and have had SA for as long as I can remember. I live just outside London.
I work in IT and am a complete recluse in my spare time. I spend most of my time gaming (mostly single player, to be honest. I'm usually as bad online as I am in real life.), reading manga/watching anime or reading. I also collect WH40k minutures (though I don't actually play any games with them anymore) and have recently started with magic the gathering. 

2. 
Someone to talk to online. Nothing romantic. Just someone who shares a few interests to talk to would be nice.

3.
By PM or Skype, or even email would be fine. Just text only (at least to begin with) would be preferable


----------



## annabells

Here goes nothing... !!!
*
1) Who are you?*
Hi there! My name is Lauren. I am a 19 years old girl who lives in the United States (Indiana). 
My hobbies include toy collecting, learning the Japanese language, the series Umineko, anime, movies, and casual video game playing. I have many pets, which are cats and snails, that I love dearly.  
I joined SAS to help me cope and understand my condition and meet others like me to form bonds with.

*2) What are you looking for?*
I am looking for friendships and/or even something more (unfortunately I get way over my head when I meet awesome guys, LOL...)
I'm looking for those with similar interests as they're all I can really talk about, but we don't have to have everything in common!

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*
SAS private messages and Skype (whether is text only, voice only or video calls)


----------



## NormalLad

1- Hello peeps. My name is Joaquin Martinez! I live in Texas. I am a very nice person! I'm almost never rude to others. I love playing videogames and dancing from time to time. I also make video blogs and I am trying to type two books at the same time. I am almost always online. 

2- I'm looking for long lasting friends. People who can understand me or play videogames with me. I like people who will always be there for me because I really have nobody who is there for me irl. Also someone I can have a conversation with. 

3- Ummm I can do here but I hardly come on here. I do have Skype, but I only do text and voice chats right now. I also have Twitter. PM me for my usernames plz


----------



## SamyPanda

*Who am I?*

I'm Sarah, 20, Irish. I like art, music, dancing, singing and Thor. I'm studying pre uni science and I work at a theme park. My anxiety is making all of this very difficult to enjoy. So I decided I'd give this a go.

*What am I looking for?*

Just an old chat every now and then, a bitta support, a bit of a laugh.

*Communicate?*

Facebook, I have no other fancy yokes like skype or KIK, can't figure out how to work the damn things


----------



## pocketbird

*Who are you?* Ray, girl, 22 years old, grew up in Japan, residing in Virginia. I like just about everything: animals, discovering new music, playing games, instruments, learning, reading, working out, watching tv/movies, sleeping, eating. I love getting attached to tv shows and fictional characters, I'm always welcome to new suggestions! I'm very nice and easily amused, I will not judge you. I'm a bit of a goof though: I'm weird and I laugh a lot. If you need someone to vent to, I'm here for anyone :squeeze Don't hesitate to PM me.

*What are you looking for?* I'd really love a close friend...or someone to talk to/relate with. Anyone, really. Someone to hang out with on Skype or do things on the internet together would be awesome! We can be socially anxious together. :um:b

*How are you willing to communicate?* PM, Skype.


----------



## apu

*1.* *Who are you?*Hi my name is Lucas. Born in Taiwan. Educated in the US. I am 32 years old. Currently traveling around Asia. My interest includes bodybuilding, hiking, travel, video games, anime/manga, movies, mmo's, food, etc.. Got a lot of interest.

Im here on this site because I am tired of SA destroying my life. ​*2. **What are you looking for?
*I am looking for friends and somebody to talk to and also maybe help each other get over SA and live a happy life.

Prefer someone 25 or older. Everything else is irrelevant​*
3.* *How are you willing to communicate?
*PM, skype, fb, etc.. texting.. i am terrified of voice chats.​


----------



## bottledpenguin

1) Hi, I'm Sam! I'm from Hawaii and I'm 23 years old. I like anime, video games, and kpop. Recently also been getting into running and sewing (mostly for cosplay purposes haha). 

2) I'm looking just for friends. 

3) I prefer to communicate by texting or private message!


----------



## cooperativeCreature

*1. Who are you?*

My name is lee. It has recently dawned on me that I'm a pathological manipulative disgusting creature of a person with sociopathic tendencies. I crave companionship and I stop at no cost to attain it. I selfishly feed on the joy and pleasure I get from making my victims laugh, doing whatever I can to help them find happiness. Little do they know that I'm maliciously feeding on their souls.... mwahahaha. Fear me.

*2. What are you looking for?*

souls to consume, life-force to devour, spirits to break, hearts to repair, minds to heal, my car keys and the remote control, missing socks sometimes, portals to other dimensions... sometimes an object that after looking around for a good couple minutes I realize I'm holding in my hand,

*3. How are you willing to communicate?*

skype, text, face-to-face in peaceful negotiation or otherwise, rap battles


----------



## Crimson Lotus

I'm bored as hell so I may as well post here.

I'm Daniel, 24, South American from European descent. 

In part due to being raised mostly by women, SAD and a lifetime of dealing with "Latino" male culture I really don't get along with the vast majority of men and I just don't find most men interesting at all.

So while I much prefer talking to women, I have zero interest in any sort of relationship or "hook up", I'm just a bored person looking for some windows into other parts of the world and perhaps the occasional platonic friendship. I do not care how you look nor will I ask for cam/pictures, I just want a slightly interesting conversation.

I have mildly geeky/intellectual interests and most of my friends have been more or less the same but I'm not the sort of person that's good to talk about shared interests. I much prefer to listen about the life of others.

I won't insist if it's obvious we're not going to get along and I won't be offended or anything if you end up deciding you're not interested. Hell, for every online friend I've ever made I've probably had to meet 20+ with whom it didn't work.

I've met a lot of people from the Americas and Western Europe over the years so if you're outside those areas it's certainly a plus but not a requirement by any means.

Basically, if you more or less fit that profile and just are willing to share about yourself and your life and would like to have someone to listen without any sort of commitment or awkwardness necessary then I may be a good option, I'm just happy to break the boredom by learning about other people and cultures.

I use Skype, text only, it's in my profile.


----------



## teichan

*1)Who are you?*
I'm Tayah. Currently 15 going on 16 in October. I reside in Seattle, USA. I have a few hobbies like I enjoy watching/reading/drawing the animus and mangos, video games, bingeing on TV shows, playing sports, traveling, and learning Japanese plus German. I can be geek at times over odd things too.

*2)What are you looking for?*
Friendships, the ones that never sink. I want someone who we can both gush our feelings out to each other and comfort one another. As romance, I liek teh mens so if our personalities line up and so do our interest then woohoo.

*3) How are you willing to communicate *
At the beginning it will be pm-ing on here, email, and Facebook. Once we're comfy with each other txt, kik, and skype.


----------



## Charmeleon

I'm super bored, it's 3:30am and I can't sleep soooooo....

*Who are you?*

RadnessaurousRex, I'm in my twenties.

I'm into all kinds of geeky stuff, everything from gaming (mostly console, my rig sucks) and shiny new gadgets to photography. I'm also a Redditor and music junkie, Spotify erryyday yo! Other interests include exercise and firearms as well as hiking, mountain biking, traveling and generally just about anything adventurous. I'm basically a quirky spontaneous wild child haha.

I've cured a good chunk of my sa via exposure so I suffer from depression more so than anything and my moods generally all over the place :/

*What are you looking for?*

Not really sure lol, I'm bored out of my mind. I'll talk and annoy whomever :3

*How are you willing to communicate*

Mostly through here, if your lucky you just might get my phone number....kidding, kinda xD


----------



## faline

1) My name is Felix. I'm 23 years old and live in West Virginia. 

I really like cartoons and anime a bunch and I love art in general. I'm pretty interested in science-y stuff (though I'm sure as hell not an expert, I get super excited about it). Deep sea creatures, space, and dinosaurs in particular interest me a lot.

As far as hobbies go? I like to thrift and sometimes I draw. I also volunteer at my local animal shelter.

2) I don't really have that many preferences as far as this goes. Some shared interests would be nice, but certainly not required. I just want someone to talk to that I can maybe become close friends with.

One thing I want to make clear though: I have absolutely no interest in things being escalated beyond a platonic relationship. I'm particularly cautious of men because this almost always seems to become a problem with them and it's really not something I want to deal with. I want a friend, not someone who's going to make me uncomfortable and stressed out with flirting.

I joined SAS because I thought it would be nice to talk to people with similar problems.

3) Skype or SAS private messaging. c: Text only. I'm not comfortable with video or voice chat.


----------



## belu

1) Who are you?

Hi I'm Aya and I'm 22. I live in the East Coast of the U.S.

I'm girly girl who isn't particularly "nerdy" so I'm not a gamer or anime lover but I do enjoy kpop. I like pop culture, fashion, music, movies, writing, traveling, and food. I enjoy writing my book/writing music and catching up on all my favorite shows on netflix.

I'm on SAS so I can better understand myself and my "condition". Making meaningful connections along the way would just be a plus. 

2) What are you looking for? Looking for platonic friends. Some people who I can relate to and hopefully we can create a support system. I'm a good listener as well but I can't say I give the best advice . 

Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?, what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology? Gender is irrelevant just no thirsty people. I would prefer someone around my age 20-30. I would like to make a female friend tho. I'm tired of talking to guys lol.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messages, text.


----------



## grustag

1) Who are you?

A 30 yo swede living and working in a quite small town somewhere in the woods

Unfortunately I waste too much time in front of the computer not doing anyting specific. I'm interesting in geography, urban planning, society/culture in general (nothing too political or religious thanks) music (mostly Trance, Ambient & Downtempo/Chillout), computers/technology (when it comes to games I'm mostly into strategy and city building games), science, sports. But aside from my interests I'm open to discuss pretty much everything including everyday life.


2) What are you looking for?

People to talk and possibly friends. Preferable at around my age +- 5 years, but I can talk to anyone. It's obviously good to have something in common (for example share som interests).

I don't really have too much to complain about in my life besides being quite lonely, so won't bother people too much with my own problems. I think I'm rather good at listening to other people though.


3) How are you willing to communicate?

At first personal message and chat on SAS, later on maybe some chatting software like skype. Only text messages though (unless I get a really close friendship with someone, then I might consider voice/video).


----------



## TigerTiger

*1) Who are you?*

25 year old male from the UK (South West PM for City). Main interests are sport, business/entrepreneurship and health and fitness but I can also be pretty nerdy and open minded and enjoy learning/experiencing new things.

Wouldn't describe myself as lonely because I'm actually quite comfortable on my own, but when you really only have your family to speak too...I guess that is lonely.

Suffered terribly from Social Anxiety in the past which has effected my life but have overcome a significant amount of my SA now. Although because of how low I was I still have some way to getting back on track. Making friends would help that.

*2) What are you looking for?*

Friends to talk to and eventually meet up with. Talk about anything and everything really. Obviously helps if we have something in common but being exactly the same would be boring.

Possible romance with the right girl? Not gonna lie, that would be very nice as well if it happened.

*3. How are you willing to communicate?*

PM me to start. And then text, whatsapp (also have kik account but don't currently have the app downloaded.) Skype (Only cam and text to start, hopefully voice in the future)


----------



## rymo

*Who are you?*

27 year old male from Brooklyn. Chronic SA sufferer. I became severely depressed in college, eventually recovered and graduated, and since then I've been trying to overcome this anxiety garbage. I've made tremendous strides in meeting women since I started trying to turn things around for myself, and I am certainly less anxious than I was even a year ago.

That being said, I'm still unbelievably frustrated. I can't really make friends, and often I shy away from social situations (esp from group situations) because I am too afraid or mentally blank to contribute anything. It's just too damn hard to be myself, and the more I try the more I start losing myself and thinking I don't have a personality.

I have a tremendous drive and I want to be very successful, and I know I have the tools to do it. But often the anxiety and misery pounds me into the ground and slows down my progress, distracting me from what's really important. The more I'm on my own, the better I feel, about myself, and the more I can get done. To a point. If I become too isolated, I get extremely lonely, and I do things like make posts on a 'make friends' thread. But that doesn't mean I don't mean it. I really do want to overcome this **** and meet some great people that I could call friends.

*What are you looking for?*

If I could hang out with a group of people that I could relate to on a deeper level, people who could understand my frustrations and be open and accepting of a guy who wants to let loose and be himself for the first time in his life....that would be awesome. Guys, girls, it doesn't matter. I just want to make friends with some understanding, interesting people and eventually truly find myself by being comfortable enough to let it all out there.

*How are you willing to communicate?*

just pm me on here. then we can skype or whatever.


----------



## laysiaj

1) Who are you?

Amy/34/Seattle, Washington
Interests include: movies, books, cultural identity, self-actualization, special education, challenging my SA, and meeting like-minded people.

I joined SAS on a whim. I was interested to see what others suffering from SA looked like, how they thought, and what they were doing to overcome their SA. 

2) What are you looking for?

I would love to make some new friends. I feel like my SA is much more manageable than others' on this site and (as I was going to go into therapy before becoming a special education teacher) I would like to meet others who may want a mentor. 

I wouldn't mind a romantic relationship if it were to happen somewhat organically within the site but it is not my primary goal. As stupid as it sounds, I like being on here to vent just like everyone else, but mostly I want to be able to spread some love and positivity. I know that sounds cheesy. I'm a big nerd, though, so that's ok.

As far as people I'm interested in are concerned, you can have your own interests. We don't have to have a thing in common. I like learning from others and sharing interests. I'm really awful at small talk though, so if you come at me with "Hey, how's it going?" I'll probably just tell you I'm great and lurk in the corner while you come up with something more profound to say. 

I'm not choosy as to sex, age, nationality, religion, or anything. As long as you don't try to forcefeed me your ideologies, we're all good. You keep your own version of happiness to yourself since I already have mine. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messages, text, facebook. Whatsapp, kik, smoke signals.


----------



## Thedood

Eh.. why not? I guess.

1) *Who are you?*

Rei/35/Florida (This reminds me of the net back in the day when people would message you with "a/s/l?" heh)

I love music, I am really into 90's alternative rock but am also into punk, metal, hardcore, trip hop, indie etc. My favorite band of all time is Nirvana. I am also big time into sports, particularly basketball, baseball and football. I used to play basketball back when I wasn't old and fat. I like hanging out with friends, going to concerts and having deep, profound conversations mixed in with being silly.

I'm on SAS because I have social anxiety, lol. I'm always the "quiet one". I hate attention and am always somewhere meshed into the background and the shadows when I am in a group. I am much better when hanging out with one or two people at a time. Sometimes I use this site to vent my own frustrations but I also like to help people in need. I have suffered through various degrees of depression so I try to help people with similar situations.

2) *What are you looking for?*

I don't want to label people as "aquaintances", "friends" or even "romantic relationship". I want to meet awesome, likeminded people, you can never have enough quality people in your life I say. I don't focus too much on where the friendship goes, I kinda just play things by ear. I generally get along with people who are alot like me, but I wouldn't shun anyone away for being different. Individuality is what makes life interesting, if we were all the same, it would be insanely boring. I'm a great listener and a great friend as long as you don't hurt my feelings. Being hurt by people close to me has caused me to instutute a "no tolerance" policy to close friends hurting me/abandoning me. Gender is irrelevant as is age and mationality, I've made friends with people here from 13 to 40's. I am agnostic and would rather keep religious discussions to a very minimum. I am respectful of everyone's ideas and beliefs, just don't forcefeed me them.

3) *How are you willing to communicate?*

SAS PM's at first, If we become close, we can Skype and/or text. (I have kik, whatsapp and FB too)


----------



## laysiaj

^Ha, you're like the male version of me.


----------



## Thedood

laysiaj said:


> ^Ha, you're like the male version of me.


Haha, honestly, I didn't even read anyone else's thing and sorta just based mine on the OP's outline, so I didn't even realize you posted yours before I posted mine.

And now that I read yours.. yeah, freakishly similar!


----------



## pizzaman

1) Who are you?

Hi I'm a 20 year old student living in Canada. Some of my hobbies are playing games, watching movies and tv shows, listening to pop/kpop, swimming, and getting rid of my SAD. I'm on SAS because it gives me hope and it's nice to know that I'm not alone. My SAD is usually the worst in group conversations and when there is a lot of people looking at me but I think it's been slowly getting better.

2) What are you looking for?

I'm just looking for some friends to talk about random stuff. Any age/gender is fine! I'm a great listener and I think I can relate to most people on these forums.

3) How are you willing to communicate?
I can communicate via SAS, skype, facebook, or texting.


----------



## LolaViola

1) Who are you?

You can just call me Lola. I like that much more than my actual first name anyway. I'm 24 and I'm from Philadelphia. I'm a deep thinker who is very creative. My hobbies include making artwork (with digital art software as well as with pencils and paintbrushes), playing my keyboards (I'm a self-taught musician), creating musical arrangements, writing poems, writing songs, reading, and studying languages. Watching movies makes me happy. Sometimes I sing. I've been told I have a nice voice. I love going to museums and libraries. Yeah...I'm loads of fun lol. I enjoy learning about different cultures and I love listening to music of many different genres. I'm also really into food. Yeah, food is nice. I'm on SAS to interact with people who can understand where I'm coming from because people I deal with in real everyday life just don't get it. :no

2) What are you looking for?

Some friends would be nice. Gender doesn't matter. I'm pretty open-minded. If you're cool, we're cool. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

PMs, Facebook, Skype (although I've never used that before, not even kidding), texting- if you lucky enough to get ma numba lol :b


----------



## igor1701

1) Who are you? 
My name is Igor, i'm in my early twenties. I'm currently in college. My interests are mainly books, movies and geeky stuff, mostly science fiction, things like Warhammer 40000, Star wars and so on. I have a great passion for music I much prefer to listen but I can play the saxophone pretty reasonably. 
2) What are you looking for ?
I'm searching for friends, nothing complex, just some one who I can maintain a sincere conversation.
3) How are you willing to communicate ?
Facebook, SAS chat, Skype, and pretty much any other way available.


----------



## Julia555

1. My name is Julia. I'm 29 and live near York, PA. I have a 2 year old son. My interests include cooking, shopping, fitness, and music. I love to sing... Ironically I could sing in front of thousands of people but would probably faint if I had to speak in front of them. I work full time as a respiratory therapist at a local sub - acute unit. 
2. I guess I'm mostly looking for people to talk to. I would love to meet some people to hang out with in real life too but that's not necessary, especially since we're all from different areas. I'm married so not looking for a romantic relationship, just friendships.
3. I would be willing to talk through private messages, Facebook or text once you seem trustworthy.


----------



## wildcherry876

1) I'm 21 and I live in Florida. I like to play games, watch movies and tv shows, and listen to music. I'm on SAS because I can actually relate to people here! My social anxiety is pretty bad, and this forum reminds me that I'm not the only one that suffers from it.

2) I'm looking for acquaintances and friendships. People to talk to. Gender/age/etc. doesn't really matter to me. It would be cool if we shared the same interests but it doesn't really matter too much. I'm pretty open-minded. We can talk about anything!

3) SAS messaging or skype (can't do video or voice). If I get to know you well enough, maybe facebook and texting too.


----------



## Mlashtok

1) Who are you?

Matt / 28 / San Diego, CA

I like tennis, reading (scifi/fantasy, news, science/philosophical), action and drama movies, astronomy, and people. I'd like to make a few new friends, people that I could let get to know me and my life, and in turn be supportive and kind toward them. 

2) What are you looking for?

I only have two people that truly know me at the moment, and feel the desire to have a broader network of people that I trust. This takes time of course, and getting to know someone at first is gradual. I'm pretty thoughtful, kind, and responsive, and think most people would find me worth talking to and eventually find my friendship to be helpful.

I'm open to people of either gender who are interested in being in regular contact in a friendly, supportive way. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

I would probably start with emailing or messaging, but I'm eventually open to voice chat and Skype. If you're thinking of messaging me, please do!


----------



## Bizarre

*Let's Be Friends.*

*1)	Who are you?*

Hi, Let me start by saying...I will tell you my name if we end up talking. :b
I am 23 years old and very random at times.
I live in northeastern USA. 
I like listening to music, watching movies, writing poems & stories, reading books, sketching, photography, and singing. I do like other activities like bowling and hula hooping.

*2) What are you looking for?*

I guess friends of any kind&#8230;as long as you are nice. I like talking about positive things. If someone would like to talk about something less positive or vent, that is fine as well, as long as this is not a constant thing.

I would like to talk to people who do not just "poof" disappear. Hopefully I meet some people. 

Gender is irrelevant. 
Please be near my age 20-28.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

I can communicate by SAS private messages, or kik - my username is Mergirl55.


----------



## MonsieurWeinerWink

*1) Who are you?*

I'm 35 and live in CA. I'm into video games (mostly Nintendo consoles), classic rock, a little indie rock (slowly getting into folk and other genres, anything with instruments that don't require wires), progressive/left causes and interests, and vegetarian foodstuffs. I'm also interested in learning more about programming and web development. 
*
2) What are you looking for?*

I'm mostly looking people in my area who want to go out for a drink now and then, play some video games, learn to play the ukulele along with me. Non-local people who share some of my interests are welcome. You can be male, female, straight, gay, or anything in between, it doesn't matter. But please be within 10 years of my age, give or take.
*
3) How are you willing to communicate?*

Online and through private messages on this site at first, then perhaps a meet, or chat through online messenger: Kik, Yahoo, whatever.


----------



## GMan108

*1) Who are you?*

My name is Dmitry and I'm 23 years old student living in Russia. I study foreign languages, intrerested in sciences, modern technologies and astrophysics, like to play computer games, listen to the music (almost all genres and styles but mostly I prefer grunge, post grunge, punk rock, pop punk and alternative metal), read books (sci-fi, fantasy), watch TV shows (House M.D., Lost, Prison Break, Scrubs, Sherlock) and anime (Angel Beats, Clannad, Darker Than Black, Death Note, Steins;Gate), work with videos in After Effects, make music videos in game engines.

*2) What are you looking for?*

Looking for any friend with same problems (loneliness, not having a single friend to talk to) who won't suddenly dissapear, to relate to, share our thoughts, help each other, and talk about our interests and everything else. I think it's good to have something in common. Would be great if we could play together coop/online games (e.g. CoD MW 2/3, BF 3/4, PlanetSide 2, Left4Dead 2, Saints Row 3/4). Really want to become a close friend to somebody. Gender doesn't matter, age about 20-26.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?

*SAS private messages, email messages, facebook, skype (text only).
Don't be shy, feel free to contact me *
*


----------



## kndrstn

what im looking for on this site is hope, and enlightenment, that I am not alone with my problem. Before there was internet i couldnt have imagined there was such a thing as a SAD forum. I didnt even know there was a name for it then. guess i will start out by saying, I am a very curious person. I want to know how everything works, I am fascinated with nature and creatures of all kinds, i have an endless thirst for knowledge about the workings of the human mind, behavior, and understanding consciousness. I research alot about how the brain processes and responds to stimuli and how genetic defects affecting these processes contribute to mood disorders. Curious not only about the larger world but the world around us that we cant see with the naked eye. I also love to build and fix things, and draw and paint. I like to garden, hunt, and fish. Conversation is often difficult for me even when I do make connections with people because they find my interests boring. I am capable of small talk, I like watching movies and playing video games, and I like rollerblading, snowboarding, boating,etc. It would be nice to meet people who dont mind having an intellectual conversation once in a while. Share ideas and opinions about certain topics. I dont mind skype, but im not fond of the virtual calling feature. i prefer typing. i am certainly not ready to meet anyone in person, but in time i might consider attending a support group. For any of you who havent quit reading, simply put, i just want to find people to chat with who wont criticize or judge harshly. :blush if u prefer a more confident, always know what to say person, well thats not me, if it was, i wouldnt be seeking friends on a SAD website. i do the best i can, thats all i can offer.


----------



## ShadowOvMalice

I've actually gone through a couple pages. I feel horrible I may picky or too detailed..

My name is Lexi, I'm 20 years young. I live in central Oklahoma. Don't do much besides babysit. I joined to understand and learn how others cope with this mental illness, in person I know nobody with this problem, in strange way it's good to empathize with yalls experiences and feelings. With medications I've come quite a ways, but still struggle.

I'd just like to make online acquaintances on here that are sweet and positive. Maybe share coping techniques, encourage each other. 

Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?, what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology?
Both genders are fine. I'm fine with any age, but favor anyone older. Race and faith aren't an issue. I'm quite conservative, but I tolerate most controversial issues.



3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messages, maybe Kik.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

1: ~ 27(soon come)
~ Musician/Poet(see my signature)
~ Footy Fan(EPL, UCL, Chelsea FC)
~ Foreign Flicks
~ Sci-fi Series
~ Eclectic Music Mixes 

2: ~ Skype friends, Canadian friends, female friends

3: ~ Skype(see my profile)/Text/PM


----------



## villadb

Thought I'd give this a try

I'm Dave from Sussex in England in my twenties. I'm interested in sport, comedy programmes, BRMC is my favourite band, I am addicted to curry, I play the guitar, like cycling and reading. 

Preferably it would be nice to talk to people from relatively nearby though I don't mind that much. I'm pretty flexible as to how I communicate. Girls definitely welcome! Thanks.


----------



## Evo1114

I'm Evan. 34 years old and I live in smalltown southern Wisconsin, USA. I work (computers) and that's about it. When I'm not working, I stare blankly at walls...or listen to music, watch tv, and other standard loner activities.

I'm not looking for anything really in particular. Though I do come on here a lot wishing I had people to chat with/message with. I could never envision myself doing long distance relationships, so I'm certainly not on here to date, but I do particularly enjoy talking with females. It's just easier for me and makes me feel warm inside. (Perhaps I really do need to work on feeling more comfortable talking to dudes, but eh...don't feel I have a pressing need for that at this point in my life. I don't really need a 'bro'.) I've always thought it would be cool to meet up with a group of people from here, but obviously my location isn't a hotspot for members here.

I feel perfectly comfortable chatting by any means other than telephone conversation. Telephone is the WORST!


----------



## Elad

so anyone hooked up yet


----------



## Rixy

I'm going to make a serious attempt now:

*1) Who are you?*

I be Rixy, 21 years old from England. I enjoy playing guitar/bass, making weird beatbox sounds, playing video games and reading comic books. I also enjoy going on really long tangents about the state of pro wrestling, so that might be a good thing or a bad thing. Right now I'm trying to stubbornly make my way through completing a hundred pushups and making acceptable culinary meals, so any advice on that would be good.

I also like to make witty jokes, so feel free to laugh at those.

*2) What are you looking for?*

A person would be a nice start; if you're an alien or a really smart goat, it'sallgood. I don't judge.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

Good ol' SAS PM, I suppose. If you want, try and make an interesting title that can capture my imagination like "Free Cider" or something.


----------



## gabby1032

*1) Who are you?*
My name is Gabriella, I'm 15. I love music a lot. Metalcore, hardcore, pop punk, etc. The Color Morale is my favorite band. I go to concerts as often as I can. I spend way too much time on Tumblr. I have a lot of social anxiety (obviously, haha) and so I don't have any friends other than like my boyfriend. School is really difficult for me because of it. I'm a pretty sarcastic person once you get to know me.

*2) What are you looking for?*
- 14-20 year olds.. basically no one too much older or younger than me
- Preferably a girl, guys are fine too though! But please only friendships, haha x
- Maybe a similar music taste? If possible? If not that's totally fine too
- Good sense of humor, idk.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*
Facebook messaging and Whatsapp work best for me. Once we get to know each other well enough we can exchange phone numbers maybe, or even Skype/video chat!

Here's my facebook... https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=729371114


----------



## GarakLee

*1) Who are you?*
My name is Garak, 15, from England. I find myself alone with A LOT more friends online than in person, which probably does contribute to my Anxiety and Depression but hey, I don't like most people around me. I'm a Metalhead, more for the extreme type (Melodeath, Deathcore, Metalcore and Djent, things like that.) I'm a very strong-willed person with equally strong opinions on things.

*2) What Are You Looking For?*
-Anyone I can talk to really, about pretty much everything. Ranging from venting, to music.
-Girls, guys, anyone. Preferably not too older, but it doesn't really bother me. It's just a number.
-There is something I must say, and that is I can only talk serious. Barely humorous. I can be, but I can't keep it going for long. I can't hold a "fun" conversation to save my life. So apologies, if you end up doing most of that!

*3) How are You Willing To Communicate?*
Just about any way I can, Facebook, SAS PM, Skype, WhatsApp, Kik etc.


----------



## Nefury

hi every1 im new!!!!!!! holds up spork my name is katy but u can call me t3h PeNgU1N oF d00m!!!!!!!! lol…as u can see im very random!!!! thats why i came here, 2 meet random ppl like me _… im 13 years old (im mature 4 my age tho!!) i like 2 watch invader zim w/ my girlfreind (im bi if u dont like it deal w/it) its our favorite tv show!!! bcuz its SOOOO random!!!! shes random 2 of course but i want 2 meet more random ppl =) like they say the more the merrier!!!! lol…neways i hope 2 make alot of freinds here so give me lots of commentses!!!!
DOOOOOMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <--- me bein random again _^ hehe…toodles!!!!!

love and waffles,

t3h PeNgU1N oF d00m


----------



## roats44862

May as well give this a shot I suppose.

*1 - Who are you? *
The name's Becci, not that that matters. 21, from England (Cornwall)
I hate trying to describe myself but here goes, I'm very shy in real life, always have been, but online, I can chat to someone for hours....I can have a very sarcastic side to me, but not in a horrible way, more in a jokey way if you know what I mean. I have a dark/dry sense of humour.

Aside from going out to work, I don't often leave the house, which is why i'm very grateful for my Netflix subscription and the internet...oh and of course my PS3, i'm not a huge gamer, but it passes the time, (also play PS home if any others do, PM your psn)

Unusually i'm not that into music, I listen to it in the car and I LOVE to sing (in the comfort of my own home) but i'm not one of these people who HAVE to listen to music all day, but will listen to almost anything....I like a real power ballad to sing to though.

I don't like starting a conversation with someone, in fear of them thinking they have to reply as to not upset me, so if you want to talk to me, please send me a message! Once we get chatting or if we get chatting lol i'll be chattier that a pair of chattering teeth!

*erm, okay, this is gunna be longer than I expected, i'll keep the next two questions short!*

*2 -What are you looking for?*
Friendship, I do have a boyfriend (for how much longer I don't know) *edit: Boyfriend has gone lol *but not interested in romance at this time. I prefer and find it easier talking to men, not sure why, but always have done, I guess I kinda feel a bit intimidated by other woman, but i'm not tarring you all with the same brush, so if you're a women who think's we'll get on, don't hesitate to PM me!

I want someone I can talk to about problems that will understand how I feel, because they're in the same boat. But it's not all doom and gloom, someone I can also have a laugh with would be great!

*3 - How are you willing to communicate?*
PM through here at first, and then I have Skype (text and video, but no voice, unless I really get to know you!) or text messages.

Phew, and breathe...if you bothered to read this and want to know more please PM me! Much lonely lol I forgot to add in my hobbies (or lack there of) but don't want to give everything away at once


----------



## roats44862

ooooh also, i'm a night owl, so if you're in the UK and stay up all night you could be the one for me!


----------



## lyric

- 21, female, Los Angeles, generally bored, poet, screenwriter, college student, k-pop enthusiast.

- friends, lovers, whomever.

- Facebook, call and skype.


----------



## WeaselSoup

*1 - Who are you? *
Hey I'm Zac, 20 years old from B.C. Canada. I have mild SA which stemed form a different condition I have: dyspraxia. I enjoy spending time watching TV dramas, movies, video games, and I've recently got back into reading. I'm also a hardcore hockey guy; I play ice hockey and watch quite a bit of it.

Right now I'm a part time University student studying in the Bachelor of Science program.

I consider myself a very open-minded person, and I'm continuously seeking knowledge and new outlooks.

*2 -What are you looking for?*
Looking for some people around my age to talk to. 
*3 - How are you willing to communicate?*
PM through here


----------



## Wagnerian

*Who am I??!?!

*Whoa, this got really deep really fast. :b Anyway, I'm Max, 24, I live on the East Coast of the US (switch between my mom and dad's house). I'm an OCD'er hikikomori (though certainly not the worst case).

I love Western classical music and spent a long time as a musician....I like anime/ manga, along with many East Asian things.

*Looking for.....*

Someone to have fairly involved conversations with; definitely not something where you say "Hi" and go have dinner for an hour and then come back. You are certainly welcome to vent, since that is something that I incline towards some of the time! I will most likely listen sympathetically.

*How?

*PM me for my skype username! I don't anticipate wanting to do video or voice chat for another few weeks though.


----------



## thebluewarrior

1) Hey! My name is Yulian, a 25 years old male from Toronto, Canada. I am a creative individual with a passion for the arts, design and music. I’ve joined SAS to meet and talk to people who are going through the same frustrations while trying to manage and overcome SA.

2) I am looking to make honest and meaningful friendships. I have been pushing myself over the past year to become more open but the hardest part still remains - to make good friends and meaningful connections. I hope to meet people in person to roam the city with, go to concerts, trips, Meetup events or just hang out and enjoy the time spent together.

3) We can communicate through SAS, email, text or face to face. 

Thanks!


----------



## Monster123

I’m Laura, 30 years old and live in Derbyshire in England. I enjoy listening to rock music (recently taken up drumming so we’ll see how long that lasts), being outdoors, walks, watching football and learning about history.

I’m happy to talk to anyone of either sex and any age but for friendship only. If I’m honest I’d love to form a close friendship with another girl. I have good friends but no matter how much I get to know people I always feel there is something missing. Like that special bond with someone who gets me. I don’t know, maybe I’m being unrealistic but I like to think that it’s possible. I don’t necessarily think we need to have the same interests, perhaps just the same values. I’m very open minded so I guess that’s a must too.

Willing to communicate via SAS private messages (I get e-mail notifications of any messages/responses) and possibly text messages.

So yeah, message me if you like, I'm quite a nice person.


----------



## Pearson99

1) Who are you?

First name/age/in which country or region do you live on/your hobbies or interests/why are you on SAS.

Hey, my name is Luke and I'm a 20 year old college student from NJ. I enjoy walking, playing recreational sports, reading (mostly non-fiction), learning new languages (studying German at the moment), listening to music, watching old films, and traveling. I'm on SAS because it's where I can be myself and connect with others

2) What are you looking for?

Do you just want some acquaintances, to make close friendships or even a romantic relationship?

I would just like someone to talk to, to share mutual interests/hobbies with (or to be introduced to new ones), and talk about what our goals are to overcoming SA. don't care what kind of relationship it is. 

Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?, what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology?

don't care about gender, nationality, religion, or ideology
I prefer someone around 18-30

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messages, Skype (whether is text only, voice only or video calls), Facebook, texting, Kik, smoke signals?, or whatever.

messaging/chatting at first, Skype/facebook if we both feel comfortable around each other, and then texting


----------



## AJFA88

1) Who are you?

I'm 25 years old, living in toronto/on/canada. I like listening to a variety of music genre, i like photography, and i like to exercise(cardio, weights). I love going out to places. I like to cook!



2) What are you looking for?

Im looking for friends, ideally people i'd meet in real life one day. With that said, I am still open to chatting with people outside canada through skype. I dont have preference whether its a female or male. anyone welcome! 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Skype, facebook, real life meet up.(i dont frequent SAS that much).

PM me for skype info.


----------



## cak

1) Who are you?

Christy, 26... I keep wanting to write 25... :lol because I just turned 26 in July... I'm from the US.. Upstate, NY.
Some things I'm interested in are movies, tv, music... and... fb games..... I was free from them....... I was..... but then my sister got me back into them. Those being when I can concentrate on them. I use to really love reading, but I lost concentration in being able to do that.

2) What are you looking for?

Do you just want some acquaintances, to make close friendships or even a romantic relationship?

To make some acquaintances and some close friendships.

I probably should write this, but I'm going to anyway, because honesty is good right?.. It is really hard for me to talk with people... yeah everyone on here probably has that problem, but yeah. I do try, but I get so angry and frustrated.. because mainly it gets hard for me what a person is trying to convey to me a lot of the time. Idk there's more, but yeah. Oh right, it's really hard for me to talk about myself for some reason.. 


3) How are you willing to communicate?

Um.. pm is alright or facebook for now... OH and smoke signals.


----------



## steviejb

*1) Who are you?*

Ooooo, questions to answer! I'm Stephen, 27 years old (way too close to 30 for my liking). Born and bred in Bristol, England. During the summer I typically spend quite a bit of time down on the south coast in Swanage. I absolutely love being in the countryside, there's something very freeing about it. When home, I spend far too much time playing games, watching sports (mostly motorsport) and talking to my gaming friends on TeamSpeak/Skype (known a lot of them for nearly 8 years). I also love a quality TV drama along with World War history.

*2) What are you looking for?*

I'm mostly looking for female friends to be honest. For whatever reason, I find it much to be open with women. Being a typical introvert, idle chit chat doesn't do a whole lot for me. I love deep, meaningful conversations that really push you into thinking about what you're saying, perhaps occasionally challenge your beliefs and opinions. Like I said, I'm looking for friends that could one day, hopefully, result in actual, real life meetings. I'd love to get to the point where I can break down that barrier fully, hopefully helping other along the way.  There's no pressure on that last bit however, as I'm not even sure how comfortable I am with the idea myself, haha.

*3) How are you willing to communicate? *

PM's here or on Skype (stevebailey05). I am on Facebook, but I can't stand using the messaging service on there. If that sounds at all appealing, then you're more than welcome to get in touch, even if it's just a "hi". I understand it's not the easiest thing to do with anxiety. I'm way more fluent (and confident) in type than I am actually talking, so don't let that intimidate you.


----------



## MaryLea

*1) Who are you?

*I'm Mary, 24, currently living in Hertfordshire, England, but I will be relocating to Chicago. I am a Nurse and general look-after-everyone sort of Girl! I love anything Theatre/Opera/Classical/Dance! I adore the West-end, my favourite will always be Les Mis. I absolutely love music, anything from Fleetwood Mac to The Weeknd! So live music/concerts are always a win. I love to dance, don't know where I would be without Yoga, and meditation has been my Godsend! Art, craft and baking are my therapy, I could make and bake things all day long. But, seeing my Friends, Family and all of their Children is, above all, my most cherished pastime, every free 'good day' is filled with them!

*2) What are you looking for?*

I'm looking to make connections in both the UK and US as I want to build relationships that could perhaps extend to meeting? I relate well to most people (I'm yet to actually meet anyone I cant relate to!) but for some reason I get on a little better with Guys...think maybe its because I'm quite laid back. I'm not the type of person to open up about my own problems straight away but I am a good listener and a bit of an agony aunt too. Loyalty, honesty and trust are incredibly important to me, although, I have gotten into plenty of trouble before for being a little too honest, but I'd take that over the opposite any day 

*3) How are you willing to communicate? *

Private messaging, email, maybe Facebook. I love a good letter too, but these days my only pen pal is my Nan lol!


----------



## momentsunset

*1) Who are you?*
*First name/age/in which country or region do you live on/your hobbies or interests/why are you on SAS.*

My name's Cindy. 22 years old and female last time I checked. Live in a small town in Northern California.
I'm basically on the computer the majority of the day browsing various websites like Imgur, Pinterest, SAS, Youtube, TheOnion. Or watching something on Netflix. Love animals and music. My fat kitty is one of my best friends. On SAS cause of the anxiety issue.

*2) What are you looking for?
Do you just want some acquaintances, to make close friendships or even a romantic relationship?
Is it necessary for you that a friend shares most of all of your interests or are you fine with those whom are different?, do you want to meet people with whom to have small talk?, or are you aspiring to find a deep intellectual and emotional friendship?, do you just want to vent?, are you a good listener and want someone to listen to?, do you wish to find people that live close to you and have a meet up or just to make some online friends?, do you want someone positive that will try to cheer up during your bad timed or do you prefer someone with whom to share the unfairness of the world?*

It'd be nice to make some close friendships. Not looking for anything romantic. I'm fine with anyone different, as long as you're not an ******* lol.
I'm a good listener and try my best to be a good friend and keep in contact daily. I like to try to help people and I don't mind anyone venting to me.
*
Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?, what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology?*

Anyone really 

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

SAS private messages for a while and if we get along well then skype chat.. really just the text chat though. not a fan of video chat.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Str

Hi guys,

*Who am I?*
I am 20 years old, and I live in The Netherlands. I like drawing, progressive rock music, and I play tennis. I am on SAS because I have some light anxiety, but it's mainly low self-esteem. I like gaming with friends (also boardgames and stuff) and pretty much anything creative. I love self-improvement, but I'm not as dedicated as I want to.
*
What am I looking for?*
Friendly talk with someone somewhat close to my age (so not like 10 or 40). I don't really care about having the same interests or character, as long as we can have good or fun conversations. It would be awesome if we could learn stuff from each other and support each other and push each other's limits. If there's someone living nearby (which I doubt), I would also be fine with meeting up.

*Sex?*
I don't really care about gender.

*How do I want to communicate?*
Private messages to start off maybe, or text messages via Skype or Whatsapp. Please no video or voice chat. I can also try other chat options if you want to.

Just send me a message if you want to talk.


----------



## Unerring Fallacy

1) Who are you?

I relish observation and hyperanalysis almost too much, perhaps fueling my reclusion and lack of social polish. I enjoy astronomy, anime, art, cats, science, and philosophy. Only when the natural order is not disturbed may you discover isolated variables that you can test.

2) What are you looking for?

I'd prefer for you to still be breathing and somewhat conscious. I have no preference for any gender or age. Since I lack experience, I do prefer someone with a creative mindset, though I have no problem communicating with the lurking logician. Upon subsequent discovery of a trend in my preferences I shall add it here.

A key but not sole factor is that I am looking for someone who won't mind me sharing my observations, and can provide me alternative perspectives.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS seems to have a standard anonymous mode of communication until both of us are familiarized enough to transfer to Skype. Currently, I am unsure what kinds of conversationalists I will retain in the future. In the rare case that you may have read my entire post, consider it a bonus towards lasting mutual interests.


----------



## jtea

*Who are you?*

I'm Johnny, 23 years old from Toronto, Ontario. I am always trying to get through the day by doing various things to kill time and could always use a friend for that. Some of the things I might do include walking around outside, playing card or video games, and browsing the internet. I'm also a huge fan of Pokemon and in general like things with a carton style.

I'm a very relaxed and calm person and almost never get mad even thou a part of me inside might.

In terms of career, I'm specialized in computers, thou not too experienced yet. I should be getting my first job in this field very shortly so that should help kill some of my time.

*What are you looking for?*

I would love to make some close friends if possible, as acquaintances don't feel to as special. Gender, nationality, and location don't really matter to me although I would prefer someone around my age (around 20s).

* How are you willing to communicate?*

Send me a message here and eventually other places as we talk more.


----------



## jambojohn96

1. Im 18, from Scotland in the UK and like football (watching and playing), playing video games and just watching tv. I also enjoy driving and I am very interested in cars and motorsport. 

2. Im not really bothered who I speak to as it would just be good to be able to talk to more people and make new friends. 

3. Probabaly easiest just to start of chatting by private messages here.


----------



## DarthRexor

*1) Who are you?*

My name is Alvaro, I am a straight male from Costa Rica. I am 23 years old, and my interests are very varied. I consider myself to be a geek, so I love science fiction, specially Star Wars, video games, and collecting stuff. I also love history, WW2 and the cold war in particular. I am also a very eccentric guy, so do not be scared.

*2) What are you looking for?*

Basically, some one to talk to, I live a very lonely life, at work and at school, that I would appreciate to be able to communicate with someone. The age does not matter, nor does the religion, race or political views. I don't mind the gender either.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

It can be by KIK, Skype, whatsapp, you name it. I would like to start chatting, and eventually be able to do video calls once we all feel comfortable. Send me a PM, and we'll be in touch


----------



## Pearson99

Str said:


> *Sex?*
> _Yes please._ (sorry, bad joke ) I don't really care about gender.


----------



## riverboats

1) Who are you?

I'm a 21 female years old from Singapore. Currently a uni student studying economics. I spend a lot of time watching dramas, animes and youtube videos. My other interests include Japanese culture, music and photography, and recently I've started taking up digital art

I'm on SAS because I've had mild social anxiety my whole life. But I'm always trying to improve myself and not let it overwhelm me too much.


2) What are you looking for?

Looking for friends who I can have sincere conversations with. Both genders are fine. I'd prefer someone around the same age as me (21-24). Location doesn't matter as I live in such a secluded part of the world anyway ^^ I'd love to chat with people from all parts of the world


3) How are you willing to communicate?

PM message here. Maybe Skype or fb messages in the future


----------



## SapphicDysphoria

My name's Caroline, I'm 18 & I live in the US. Moved from the northeast to the southeast a little over a year ago. I like watching anime, Masterchef, & certain TV shows, usually science fiction or fantasy. While I don't have much time for most of my hobbies these days, I enjoy writing, reading, sailing, & occasionally messing around on the violin when I have the chance. I generally don't share this with people irl, but I also collect Beyblades and play competitively from time to time. I'm here to get advice/motivation for making friends, getting a job, handling social situations, basically everything a teen should be doing that I'm (for the most part) not.

I'm looking for someone with similar interests to talk to from time to time. I'm open to making either acquaintances _or_ close friendships, but it's always good for things to progress naturally.

I've found that I tend to communicate more frequently with people similar to me, but differences are refreshing, too. I guess either or  A " deep intellectual and emotional frendship" would be super awesome, but small talk can be better depending on the person... I'm too indecisive D:

I think I can be a good listener, but I'm not always the kind of person one would go to with their problems, nor am I one to vent before I know someone very well. I don't have a preference for whether or not someone lives near me since I would most likely require at least a year of talking before I'd feel up to meeting anyone.

I sort of prefer females, but all my close friends online are male except my ex once again girlfriend, so I really don't care that much. I'd say anyone 15-25 is cool wit me; most of my friends are a little older. I'm leaning more on the athiest/agnostic side, but I don't care much as long as you don't talk about it with me haha

Willing to communicate through Twitter, email, IM, Skype (messages only, not voice or video) & I suppose Kik since apparently that's a thing. PM me


----------



## LonelySkater

Hey all, I'm Jason or "Jase" if you prefer. I'm a 25 year old guy from Adelaide, Australia. I like to play video games, go skateboarding and draw/paint. I love horror movies too. I joined SAS to find people to relate to and to make friends who would be understanding.


We can talk about whatever really and I don't mind lending an ear if you want to vent. We don't have to share the same interests but it doesn't hurt to have some things in common. I love joking around and trying to make people laugh but I don't mind if the conversation gets deep either. Local or far, it's all good. Let's just talk, no pressure. Oh, it would be nice to make some gamer friends too!


It'd be better to find some people who are willing to do chat, not just PM. But if you're more comfortable just PM'ing that's fine. I prefer using Skype to do chat (don't worry, we don't have to do voice!). My Skype is: LoneSkaterGuy


----------



## SunshineSam218

*Who are you?*
My name is Samantha. I'm 31 years old from East Coast, Florida USA. Originally from Baltimore, Maryland. I'd love to go to Film School or become a voice actor. I'm very shy in person but over the computer I'm very easy to talk too, laid back, friendly, funny at times, caring-I care about everyone that I talk too.  In my spare time I enjoy reading, writing, watching films, love horror movies, listening to music, watching anime, arts & crafts, photography, swimming or going to the beach. When I have free time I love traveling and going to theme parks. Once in awhile I go to the movies, it usually depends on what's out.

*2) What are you looking for?*
I'm looking for friends to talk too. Both genders are nice. I'm not the type of person to judge of people's sexuality either. I'm not too picky of the age either; as long as their 18 and older. 

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*
Pm's, AIM, Yahoo, & Skype. I have them listed in my profile. In case any of them don't work, please pm me. And please if you're going to add me please let me know it's from this Forum. I have a few weirdo's in the past add me, lol. & and future notice I won't do voice or video, I feel weird doing either of those. Please respect this of me, thank you.  If you have any other questions, pm me and ask.


----------



## xisco

*Who are you? 
*
I am 22 year old from New York currently living in France for a few months. I like to joke around and am a bit weird, but also kind and open minded. 
My hobbies include sleeping on the couch at various times throughout the day, stuffing my face full of pizza , and browsing through pictures of baby llamas on google images. 
I listen to pretty much any type of rock and a little hip hop. 
I like to watch good shows and excellent movies.

*What are you looking for? 
*Anyone who struggles with sa and/or depression looking to chat and can have a laugh about life. 
I have no friends so I can't be too picky  :/ 

3) How are you willing to communicate?
By PM on SAS, and maybe skype chat (i will consider videochat if we become bfffs)


----------



## butters2962

Hi I'm Dylan I'm bisexual I live in California and I turn 22 on the 6th. I like video games, anime, cooking shows, and I'm technically agoraphobic and am looking for someone who can relate... Or just someone to chat with lol.


----------



## teenage wildlife

1) I'm Lauren, 15, lives in america...
I love music, especially classic rock, and some of my hobbies are writing, eating, sleeping, watching movies...
+ i have social anxiety ((


2) What are you looking for?

I love making friends on the internet, but in the past few years I haven't had too many...so i'd love to make friends, yes. 
Aaaand since i'm single i'd also maybe/possibly want to try online dating...I like boys btw

of course i'd like to have similar interests with new friends, but it's not necessary to be honest. I find it easier to talk more personally while on the web, so deep conversation would be fine (and much more interesting than small talk) I will usually vent, moreso than listen sometimes...
Whether we want to meetup or whatever depends on location, and whether or not my parents would allow it (>.>)
Someone positive would actually be better, because I get a lot of negativity from my real life friends..


3) How are you willing to communicate?

I have Skype, Kik, Line, and of course SAS, all of which would be fine to contact me from.


----------



## brealair

*Who are you?*
I'm originally from Philadelphia, I moved to VA a couple of years ago. I enjoy video games, different types of music, anime, movies, tv shows and wrestling. I'm 30 but will be turning 31 in two months.

*2) What are you looking for?*
I would really like a relationship. But I really just someone to talk to.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*
PM or chat at least for a start.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I wanna know. Has anyone had made a friend yet?


----------



## MaryLea

visualkeirockstar said:


> I wanna know. Has anyone had made a friend yet?


Yes, I have :yes Luckily a few people got in touch with me and vice versa after posting here. I'm glad to have met them


----------



## s2panda

visualkeirockstar said:


> I wanna know. Has anyone had made a friend yet?


Yep =d


----------



## skittleman

1.) Im simon i live in wales(in the uk) im 19 turning 20 this year. Tried college but wasn't for me so now i just have no motivation to do anything. I'd rather travel the world than work a boring job every single day. Pretty much been shy my whole life i find it hard to make conversation with people in real life.
2.) Anything really. Just to chat to people with the same problems that i have having no friends etc. Im single also i dont really care how a girl looks i love chubby girls or any type really im not fussy at all.
3.) skype:showofboy kik:woberfet Thats all im gonna give.


----------



## escapistmind

*1) Who are you?*
Chris / 27 / London, England
I see myself as your pretty typical geeky introvert type. Some of my biggest hobbies include motorcycles, football (soccer) and gaming.
I am quite into music too. At the risk of sounding unimaginative I do enjoy all genres and would love to learn to play some instruments.
Would love to travel the world (and hear about experiences!)

I am on SAS as I am a sufferer of social anxiety. I have trouble making and maintaining friendships in general.

*2) What are you looking for?*
Looking for close friendships or at least people that I can open up too ( maybe with the help of a little encouragement ). I've never been one to express feelings or emotions very well and would like to try harder at doing this, and also to overcome some trust issues.
I can be a good listener so feel free to blow off steam, and vent your problems in my direction.
Definitely willing to speak about any anxiety related issues openly.

While i find it easier to talk to people i share interests with I am open to anything, and actually hoping to gain new interests as a result. Always found it a particular struggle to talk to and relate to females, some of you out there teach me how !

I would be more than happy to speak to any of you regardless of age / gender / nationality.

Whilst i completely understand the emotions that can arise from anxiety issues ( as mentioned happy to discuss these) I would just ask that you are someone who generally tries to remain positive.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*
Text only chat for now by any standard method, I'm sure i can adapt ( Private Message / Skype etc ).


----------



## Awkto Awktavious

visualkeirockstar said:


> I wanna know. Has anyone had made a friend yet?


I've exchanged PMs with about 4 members here. Didn't last very long, but it was nice while it lasted.


----------



## Shadow2009

I'm 20 years old, live in the UK and pretty much just looking for some more people to sit and chill with on Skype. It's cool getting to know people and building up a friendship with them over a long period of time, so I'd like to keep doing it. I like rap music, gang/street/urban movies, I hope to work with young people (16 - 24) in the future and I'm pretty lonely/bored alot of the time so anyone who could keep me company and chill out with would be great. 

edit - oh and I'd prefer it to be guys. I don't have much in common with females, unless they like football and WWE.


----------



## manofkent

I'm 25 now feel like I'm not getting any younger now I'm quite shy but I like a girl that is a bit fun and will keep me entertained as often is the case I talk to many girls online that I don't really know so would be interested to get to know someone here aswell. Must be too shy to show a pic of her face or not ever give out her social media. I use this site actively but if I was ever to drop this site all together I'd like to say I've taken something out of it. I live I kent UK I'm looking for someone to chat with online someone to befriend and possibly a soulmate. I'd like to talk to a girl that lives as close to south east UK as possible so if you're in UK that'd be fine. As if we were ever to get too close the chance of seeing eachother would be slim if you lived in USA for example. I'm an average looker just looking for an average looking girl 18-30 would be fine. I work and study at the moment but although things are bleak at the moment I hope one day I'll regain my confidence and do well in life.


----------



## givinganonion

*1) Who are you?*

I'm 22 and am now in New England in the USA. I enjoy intellectual conversation, especially if it connects to people's personal lives and people can talk about it as an interest rather than a competition. I study religion and am Christian, but I enjoy all subjects except for math. I'm also trying to be more aware and involved in day-to-day joys that help people out of SA.

My hobbies are reading novels, the news, and commentary articles, going on imgur and reddit, writing about life, and going on walks and bike rides. I watch a little TV and like anime, but haven't watched that in a while. I usually spend a lot of time in my own thoughts and daydreams, but also like trying new things and want to do that more - like hanging out with people and going to different meetups.

*2) What are you looking for?*

I'd like to talk about what we're doing about our situation, including what we're doing to have more fun. I can become interested in lots of different things if people have a passion for them or really enjoy them, and are okay with talking about how it helps them past SA. Close conversation is preferred, but I wouldn't mind at least starting with 'light' stuff like hobbies or little things we've been up to.

I tend to prefer talking to people who are older than high-school age, and who can talk about religion without it being confrontational. 
*
3) How are you willing to communicate?*

SAS private messages, at least to start off. At some point, I think skyping would be good for me, but I'd like to know people before doing that.


----------



## kittys

1) Who are you?

i'm 22 and from the eastern part of the USA:b i enjoy listening to people's life stories so don't be afraid to just vent to me when you're having a bad day or even just opening up to me  i like anime and cute things, like kittys >w< lol i'm told i'm a silly and kind person, and understanding of others and their situations. my SA only starts during school, so if anybody has similar experiences, it would be great to feel like i'm not alone  

2) What are you looking for?

i'm a good listener so i don't mind people just coming to me and vent  i wont judge. i don't mind gender/age, but for some reason, i feel at ease with younger people lol probably cus i'm still a bit immature :cry but i'll give you hugs :squeezeand maybe some petting :hug and a good old poke oke to try to brighten up your day~ so don't worry!

3) How are you willing to communicate?

through PMs first, and then we'll see :yes


----------



## Floccus Doda

1) Who are you?

I'm a 27 year old guy from Mumbai, India. I love music, books, movies, tv shows (check my profile for details), learning about different cultures and languages. I'm soft-spoken and I'd say I have a silly sense of humour. I work from home as a freelance writer (whenever I'm motivated enough) and leave my house only for occasional long walks or to buy necessities. Therefore, no friends, or whatever friends I had have drifted away from me. I like helping people and to maintain a positive attitude.

2) What I'm looking for?

I'm looking for people who share the same hobbies as me, that way we'd have things to talk about  Hopefully, we could be friends! I'm not looking for someone to vent to, just want to have fun, decent conversations. But if you want to vent, I'm a good listener. I want to be able to express myself more fluently, so maybe we could talk on Skype.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Initially, through private messages on this forum. We could move on to Facebook if we think we could be friends. Then Skype!


----------



## VividImagination

_Ah, why not! _ 
*
1. Who are you?*

<- _that one._

I'm 17 at the moment and I live in Belgium, which is that small country right next to the Netherlands. I'm currently a first-year student who deals with not knowing anyone by hiding away in her room behind a stack of books and an old laptop.
I have plenty of hobbies and interests, of which I should probably list a few. I enjoy (binge) watching (and re-watching) good television shows such as (but not limited to) Firefly, Hannibal, Sherlock, House of Cards, Person of Interest, The Newsroom and Criminal Minds. I'm also an avid reader of science-fiction and high fantasy, although I sometimes tend to pick up good thriller or detective novels too. I used to do a lot of drawing with my trusted pencil, and will most-likely pick that back up again in the near future. Oh, and I'm into watching anime and playing various video games on various consoles and handhelds as well. As far as actual interest go, they range from mythology all the way to anatomy. I can talk about most topics.

*2. What are you looking for?*

I'm not sure. It would be nice if I could manage to make some friends, who have similar problems with anxiety and feel like they just can't manage to come off as normal. Or folks who share some of my interests or hobbies. If you want to vent or are looking for someone to discuss day-to-day life with, that's fine too. Oh, and I'm a pretty good listener.

Gender is pretty irrelevant to me, but I'd like you to be at least older than 16. (I have a hard time communicating with people below that age, for some reason.)

*3. How are you willing to communicate?*

Would prefer to instant message, certainly in the beginning. I've got a Skype account and I can easily create one on Kik. I'm also fine with just sending PM's on this website. Or email. 
I'm not ready yet to use a cam or mic, because those make me feel somewhat paranoid. If we become very good friends, that could probably change.
If you fancy talking to me, send me a PM.


----------



## tumerking

*1) Who are you?*
Adam/23/Georgia
I sort of like anime and sort of love manga. I'm always watching movies or interesting tv shows, and I'm probably a little bit too obsessed with Game of Thrones - the show not the book. God help you if you spoil something for me I'll track you down and poop in your mouth while you sleep. Let's see what else should you know about me? Oh I'm a fan of green plants winkwinknudgenudge I like to get high is what I'm saying. I've had social anxiety for a long time and it helps to unwind at night with a bowl.

*2) What are you looking for?*

The kind of friendship where we can just message each other when we're bored or had a crap day. Some days I'll listen to you vent and you'll listen to me vent and we'll cry and laugh and tell each other it'll all be okay and neither of us will really believe it. And some other days we'll just talk about space and dinosaurs and robots and we'll forget that we met on a website for nervous lonely people. I think that'd be nice. I'd rather talk with a girl since I could honestly use the practice (Yes, I did feel pathetic typing out that sentence) If you live near enough to me then I suppose meeting in person and being romantic isn't out of the question, but it's not my main intention. Friends first. Then we'll see.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

You can private message me at first, but I'd rather do most of the communication through skype or kik eventually.


----------



## EndlessBlu

nope


----------



## Zack

EndlessBlu said:


> I've resisted interacting with people over the internet for so long because I'd really prefer something more tangible and real, but I don't know if THAT will ever happen, so here it goes
> 
> 1) Who are you?
> 
> My name is EndlessBlu ^.^ (if you want my real name you'll have to actually message me). I am somewhere between 21 and 25 years of age and live somewhere in North Carolina! I think maybe I have some form of gender dysphoria because I'm finding it increasingly difficult to identify with the male gender and the gender roles associated with it. I'm very interested in music, especially The Cure :3 and I tend to have a weakness for angsty goth, industrial, and emo music, though I listen to a very wide variety of stuff! I enjoy anime, MLP:FiM, reading, video games, and watching films
> 
> 2) What are you looking for?
> 
> PLEASE BE OPEN-MINDED AND NON-JUDGMENTAL PLEASE BE OPEN-MINDED AND NON-JUDGMENTAL PLEASE BE OPEN-MINDED AND NON-JUDGMENTAL
> Other than that, I really don't know. Just something. Anything. Someone to inspire me or at least not make me feel so worthless. Just be around my age, and I'd prefer talking to liberal-minded people who aren't religious, or aren't serious about their religion. I'd absolutely love to meet someone in person who didn't live too far away if I felt comfortable enough.
> 
> 3) How are you willing to communicate?
> 
> Message me privately. I could be coaxed into using Skype after we get to know each other. I don't text or use Facebook.


So, you're a young effeminate male? I think we could become really good friends. Do you have tousled chestnut-brown hair?


----------



## EndlessBlu

Zack said:


> So, you're a young effeminate male? I think we could become really good friends. Do you have tousled chestnut-brown hair?


You seriously creep me out. Please don't message me.


----------



## will22

Who are you?

Will/23/U.S.A./reading wikipedia, listening to music and indie comedy/as a time-waster

Do you just want some acquaintances, to make close friendships or even a romantic relationship?
Have enough aquaintences

Is it necessary for you that a friend shares most of all of your interests or are you fine with those whom are different?
Don't know

do you want to meet people with whom to have small talk?
yes
or are you aspiring to find a deep intellectual and emotional friendship?,
yes
do you just want to vent?
no
are you a good listener and want someone to listen to?
i don't know
do you wish to find people that live close to you and have a meet up or just to make some online friends?
either
do you want someone positive that will try to cheer up during your bad timed or do you prefer someone with whom to share the unfairness of the world?
unfair question

Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?, what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology?
either, the rest I don't think should matter

How are you willing to communicate?

pm here, maybe facebook


----------



## Whatev

Hi and stuff.


----------



## SouthWest

*Who are you?*

Chris, 27, from Cornwall. I've hidden away for several years and only recently started to find some help. There's more about me on my profile.

*What are you looking for?*

Somebody in the UK to share thoughts and support. If you like photography, art, science fiction and horror movies all the better. I'm more comfortable talking to women, it's always been that way. I don't know anybody my age so someone in their 20's or early 30's would be cool.

*How are you willing to communicate?*

PM me, then maybe exchange phone numbers to text each other.


----------



## Str

Plenty of people have posted here, but how many have actually messaged someone else?


----------



## Bizarre

Str said:


> Plenty of people have posted here, but how many have actually messaged someone else?


I messaged others but most talk for a little while and kind of disappear. It is hard to communicate by yourself. lol. :b I'm going to give myself an "A" for my effort.


----------



## Nick0

Kind of wondering if this will work so I'm just going to give it a go

1) Who are you?

Hey, I am Nick, I am 22 years old and I currently live in the Netherlands. I try to go to the gym around 3 times a week, play video games with my friends online and am trying to get through uni. I joined SAS after attending a training for people with social anxiety where I noticed that talking about social anxiety with other people who also deal with it helps a lot.

2) What are you looking for?

I am looking for people who want to talk about their social anxiety but I am also open to anyone who just wants to be friends and wants to talk to me about things such as: movies, fitness, anime, video games or anything basically . If you want to talk about how unfair sa is that's cool aswell. It doesn't matter how old you are or if you're male or female.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

If you want to talk with me just pm me on this website but I would rather talk through e-mail or skype so maybe we can move on to those after a while.


----------



## LookOutTheWindow

1. Who are you?: My name is Ludwig, I'm 18 and I live in southern Sweden. My hobbies are: drawing, reading and writing. I watch a lot of anime and read lots of manga. I'm on SAS to make time go by a little faster during the days, and have a place to vent and also help other members with life. 

2. What are you looking for?: I'm looking for close friends. Some common interests would be nice, but I don't mind if someones different. I tend to get very attached to people I get to know online, since I have an easier time opening up on the net than in real life, just a heads up. 

I want someone who I can share my problems with, and I'll of course do whatever I can to help my friends when they need me. 
There will be periods when I'm more distant than usual, don't take it personally, I won't cease contact completely. 

Gender doesn't matter. 

I'd like to meet people close to my own age (17-20 ish) 

Religion doesn't matter to me as long as the person in question is open-minded: accept that I have a different opinion and I'll accept the fact that you do too. 

Nationality doesn't matter as long as we can understand each other.  

3. How are you willing to communicate?: 

I'm most comfortable with PMs, if we get along though I can probably move into Skype territory, even if It'll take some time.


----------



## i just want luv

1) My ages and names are unknown, as well as my locations. My hobbies include living, thinking, entertainment, and creativity. I joined SAS to find my place in the world. And now I stay because it is home. I offer advice and stuff. And I need advice and stuff. I want to live on a nude farm.

2) I flow by the wind. If you're a leaf, you can be a leaf, I am cool with that. If you're a butterfly, I've never killed one, so we'll have great chemistry. If you're an ant, I live in a zoo in the arctic and I'm secretly not alive, I am sorry, there was never hope for us.'

3) SAS.

This is also my POF profile description.


----------



## Demi Stark

1) Who are you?

My name is Demi and I'm 17 years old. I'm from the Netherlands. My biggest passion are tv shows, books and movies. I like superhero movies, in particularly those from Marvel. I like Game of Thrones (the books and tv show), Supernatural, Harry Potter. I also like these two animes: Kuro****suji (Black Butler) and Death Note. I'm a huge animal lover and I like dogs the most.

I am here because I have Asperger's. As a result I have SA and have huge trouble talking with people in rl. I like to think I'm a nice person on the internet, though. 

2) What are you looking for?

I'm looking for people who I can discuss SA with, but I especially look for people who share my interests in books etc and who would like to talk in great lengths about them. I basically just want someone to have fun with. However, you can also always contact me if you want to share your story and want someone to listen to you without judging you or making fun of you. I would love to help!

Gender and age are irrelevant. I'm an atheïst myself, but I really wouldn't mind talking with someone religious. I believe everyone has a right to believe what they want.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

PM on this site. Mailing would be fine too with me.


----------



## fleurdelily

1. Who am I?
My name is Lily, I'm 16 years old, and I live in California. I love Disney and I go to Disneyland multiple times a week, it never gets old. My favorite Disney movies are Tangled, Princess and the Frog, and Aladdin. My favorite princess is Snow White. I love to observe people, I'm very curious. I'm generally a peppy, excited person, but very quiet and reserved at the same time. 
2. What are you looking for?
Interaction. I'm homeschooled and my mom is the only person in my life right now. I'd love to talk to anybody really, regardless of interests. I came to this site in particular because I'm more comfortable befriending people who are a little nervous and shy, like me. I would also love to get to know someone of the opposite sex, as I don't interact with any and I'm curious. At least one good friend I could talk to would be great
3. How are you willing to communicate?
Id be most comfortable with PMs, texting, and phone calls if we are very close


----------



## xxDark Horse

1) Who are you?
I'm Cody and I live in Missouri. In my free time, I enjoy playing the Guitar, some piano and drums. I'm also learning and working on HTML and learning Adobe Premier. I enjoy playing Runescape as well when I get the chance. I'm into video making as well, I have a couple of battle music compilations on Youtube and one of them has 2 million views. 


2) What are you looking for?
I'm looking to make friends who share similar interests but also willing to talk to anyone as I do need practice with people skills. :b Who knows, I might make a good friend on here. Would like to meet someone within my age range. 16-23 preferred. 


3) How are you willing to communicate?
Send me a friend request and we can communicate through PM.


----------



## jackripper03

Hey, I am Jack from the UK am an 18 year old college student and am new to SAS. My hobbies are listening to music- I really like 80s music, playing on my PS3, going for long walks and for long drives and hanging out with my best friend who right now seems to be my only friend and that is why I am on here I am looking for friendship and people as I'm finding spending everyday cooped up in my room with nobody to talk to and no job is becoming quite depressing when other people my age are going out to bars and clubs.

I am looking for friendship maybe more Im not sure. Just people I can talk to really I am open. People of any age or nationality or religion who suffer from social anxiety and maybe lack the confidence and find that having anxiety can stop them doing things in there everyday lives like getting a job, going out and meeting people or whatever. 

I am happy to communicate through PM on here or facebook (just PM and I will give you my name).


----------



## SmartCar

I forgot this thread was still here:b


----------



## Bizarre

Buckyx said:


> people just dont care over internet, its not worth if they are not interested .. this is the hardest place to find friends lol


That is true. Many people say they really want something but won't put in the effort. :wink2:


----------



## The Patriot

Never hurts to try and broaden ones social horizons, trying to work on initiating and keeping conversations going. So I'm going to introduce myself around here again for those who don't know me and see where things go. 

Who are you? 

To those I haven't seen here before I'm Chad, use to be known here as IronPain or pain in the butt (jk) Love Classic Rock, 70's 80's, 90's music, Jazz, I'm mostly into anything except for Folk, very old style country music and world. Do some song writing of my own from time to time, enjoy classic movies, dramatic movies, character driven movies etc soap watcher (not the dish washing soap ) Loved old classic tv shows from the 80's, love reading, going out to my social group on Saturday's to interact with live people, Love Sports (BlueJays, Raptors, Leafs, Argo's) taking a walk and admiring the beauty (oh so much beauty out there) 

Have a huge crush on the Librarian Jennifer (who I can't say more than Hi to) like I said oh so much beauty out there. I'm Shy initially but comfortable if we have a common environment and I see you're approachable and friendly. I am someone who goes out of his way to help others who need it. I'm easy going but that doesn't mean I'm a push over. I'm cautious, resourceful, aware, I like civil war history, not into using my hands in a mechanical way, can't tell you how to fix your car but I love reading Poetry, singing, dancing, acting, passionate, compassionate, love animals. My family is very important to me. I know my strengths and weakness, I am a wicked cool dancer, I sing really well (depending on your taste in music) I can swim really good, I'm good at Chess, and acting. Drawings never been a strength, fixing cars, sky diving (haha jk there) I've never tried Sky diving. There's alot. 

What are you looking for? 

What are you offering  just down to earth people with good hearts who are compassionate, understanding (non Judgemental) Fiesty, fun, who I can be myself around and talk to, someone who's here to make friends and would like the chance to get to meet someone new or wants to teach me something (not Sky diving) I'm just looking to connect to work on my socializing and have the courage to meet someone I'm not going to be afraid to challenge at times, too many times I meet someone and I become the agreer the yes man, the guy who's too afraid to stand up for himself and challenge something because I feel stupid or I'm too scared and nervous. Respect is Mutual, healthy debates are good, friendships aren't perfect but you take the bad with the good. 

How are you willing to communicate here for right now or by text (until we know each other better) and more for those who live In Toronto maybe when we know each other better we can arrange to hang out, provided we like each other  okay well I'll chat to you again, Hi all been up a long time need my sleep talk again soon.


----------



## ocean man

1) Who are you?
err *keeps unknown* i'm 16 and in america. i have a lot of hobbies but few are coming to mind right now  i like mbti, wizard101 (?) and i have a pet hamster lol. oh this is random but if you can recommend any popular video games to me that would be nice... i am so left out i am the only teenage guy who doesn't like most video games for some reason. i like ones with the specialization classes

2) What are you looking for?
maybe just a casual friendship and chitchat, i for some reason never make friends on any internet forums i go to or ever become part of the community, i don't know but i think i don't get involved enough. i would just like someone to talk to maybe about social anxiety/how awkward we are, psychology stuff, or some hobbies. idk just trying to get a little more well known here

3) How are you willing to communicate?
SAS PM's


----------



## The Patriot

jackripper03 said:


> Hey, I am Jack from the UK am an 18 year old college student and am new to SAS. My hobbies are listening to music- I really like 80s music, playing on my PS3, going for long walks and for long drives and hanging out with my best friend who right now seems to be my only friend and that is why I am on here I am looking for friendship and people as I'm finding spending everyday cooped up in my room with nobody to talk to and no job is becoming quite depressing when other people my age are going out to bars and clubs.
> 
> I am looking for friendship maybe more Im not sure. Just people I can talk to really I am open. People of any age or nationality or religion who suffer from social anxiety and maybe lack the confidence and find that having anxiety can stop them doing things in there everyday lives like getting a job, going out and meeting people or whatever.
> 
> I am happy to communicate through PM on here or facebook (just PM and I will give you my name).


UK Jack is it, yes well its so good to see a young fellow these days (I sound old don't I lol?) young fellow, I'm only going to be 29 next month, young fellow) well good to see a man of your age who loves 80's music, I admit I will always have a soft spot for 80's music but now I'm picky about it there's some artists and songs I like and others not to my taste.

Didn't go to a bar myself till I was 19, of the legal age to drink and was with family, it wasn't my early 20's when I joined my social group that I went to a bar with actual friends and all I did was sit around drink a beer and watch a hockey game with 1 friend maybe have a hamburger or something and go home. Never as exciting as it is on Cheers (an old TV reference) you might know it.

I just sit around and nobody really talks to me, the only real hang out I have now with a bar is The Duke of Kent (an Ironically) English Pub/Restaurant here) my friends and I are well known there.

Didn't even go to my first club till a year or so ago and only because the area my group was in at the time was located conveniently near two of them, so my friends and I went in to check out the scene, definitely don't try to go there if your mission is to pick up women it hardly ever pans out. I'd go just to dance and end up feeling depressed because no one else would dance with me, I'd beat myself up and realize later that expecting anything at a club is silly.

You can't hear anyone at a Club, you aren't missing much just people getting drunk, falling all over each other, some *** grinding, someone throwing up (possibly on you) and I don't know about the clubs in the UK but here I really find I can't dance to dubstep or really odd techno.

Mind if I ask what you might be studying there in College Zack? I have a few English friends on Facebook, (I am on there but honestly I try to stay away as much as I can, family oriented) well meaning really but awfully nosey.

A Good walk always clear the head, so refreshing out in the parks, what part of the UK might you be from Jack? The good news is you're 18 and in College, have time to develop skills, volunteer, join a gaming group, what PS3 Games do you play, its been an awfully long time since I've played video games. Okay wow its getting late but feel free to say Hi anytime.

I'm Chad by the way. Can't say its good to meet you (well not till I meet you and see if you're a good person to meet


----------



## jackripper03

The Patriot said:


> UK Jack is it, yes well its so good to see a young fellow these days (I sound old don't I lol?) young fellow, I'm only going to be 29 next month, young fellow) well good to see a man of your age who loves 80's music, I admit I will always have a soft spot for 80's music but now I'm picky about it there's some artists and songs I like and others not to my taste.
> 
> Didn't go to a bar myself till I was 19, of the legal age to drink and was with family, it wasn't my early 20's when I joined my social group that I went to a bar with actual friends and all I did was sit around drink a beer and watch a hockey game with 1 friend maybe have a hamburger or something and go home. Never as exciting as it is on Cheers (an old TV reference) you might know it.
> 
> I just sit around and nobody really talks to me, the only real hang out I have now with a bar is The Duke of Kent (an Ironically) English Pub/Restaurant here) my friends and I are well known there.
> 
> Didn't even go to my first club till a year or so ago and only because the area my group was in at the time was located conveniently near two of them, so my friends and I went in to check out the scene, definitely don't try to go there if your mission is to pick up women it hardly ever pans out. I'd go just to dance and end up feeling depressed because no one else would dance with me, I'd beat myself up and realize later that expecting anything at a club is silly.
> 
> You can't hear anyone at a Club, you aren't missing much just people getting drunk, falling all over each other, some *** grinding, someone throwing up (possibly on you) and I don't know about the clubs in the UK but here I really find I can't dance to dubstep or really odd techno.
> 
> Mind if I ask what you might be studying there in College Zack? I have a few English friends on Facebook, (I am on there but honestly I try to stay away as much as I can, family oriented) well meaning really but awfully nosey.
> 
> A Good walk always clear the head, so refreshing out in the parks, what part of the UK might you be from Jack? The good news is you're 18 and in College, have time to develop skills, volunteer, join a gaming group, what PS3 Games do you play, its been an awfully long time since I've played video games. Okay wow its getting late but feel free to say Hi anytime.
> 
> I'm Chad by the way. Can't say its good to meet you (well not till I meet you and see if you're a good person to meet


Hello Chad, Firstly thankyou for your reply it means a lot and it's nice to finally talk to someone on here. You don't sound old haha. Thanks, I do enjoy other music but I am partial to 80s music. What sorts of artists and songs do you like? 

I understand that's the sort of thing I would like to do even though it's not that exciting just sit in a pub and enjoy a pint with one or two friends don't think I could manage a large group of friends. Unfortunately I don't, sorry but I have heard of Cheers 

That is good I do prefer the traditional English/Irish pub to bars and clubs.

I know what you mean, even though going to bars and clubs isn't particularly exciting everybody else seems to enjoy it and that's why I feel left out because it seems like I am the only person my age who isn't. I have been out clubbing once on my birthday and I enjoyed it. I took my friend and went to a few bars we didn't pick up any women (not that we intended to) but it was good just to socialize with each other, and you're right there is no point in going out if my sole intention was to pull, I'd rather have a good time with friends and walk back from town in the early hours of the morning steaming drunk with a kebab in my hand haha.

The clubs here are okay but only when it is not too busy, it wasn't too bad on my birthday as it was quiet don't think I could go out when it is loud and busy they play the same sorts of music- Dance, Techno and Dubstep but there are some themed 70s, 80s and 90s bars nearby which are nice with better music too.

Yes I am studying a diploma in Forensic Science which will hopefully get me into a University, I am hoping to study in London next year.

You're right that's why I enjoy walking, I am hoping to start jogging a few times a week soon to help clear my head and generally make me feel better. I am from a seaside town in the North West of England called Blackpool. You're right and thankyou am looking into joining a club or society or something like that at my college. I play a wide variety of games my favourite is GTA 5 I also enjoy Fifa, Assassins Creed and Skyrim sometimes.

Thankyou again for your reply, its nice to meet someone new. I hope we can get to know each other more.

Jack


----------



## The Patriot

jackripper03 said:


> Hello Chad, Firstly thankyou for your reply it means a lot and it's nice to finally talk to someone on here. You don't sound old haha. Thanks, I do enjoy other music but I am partial to 80s music. What sorts of artists and songs do you like?
> 
> I understand that's the sort of thing I would like to do even though it's not that exciting just sit in a pub and enjoy a pint with one or two friends don't think I could manage a large group of friends. Unfortunately I don't, sorry but I have heard of Cheers
> 
> That is good I do prefer the traditional English/Irish pub to bars and clubs.
> 
> I know what you mean, even though going to bars and clubs isn't particularly exciting everybody else seems to enjoy it and that's why I feel left out because it seems like I am the only person my age who isn't. I have been out clubbing once on my birthday and I enjoyed it. I took my friend and went to a few bars we didn't pick up any women (not that we intended to) but it was good just to socialize with each other, and you're right there is no point in going out if my sole intention was to pull, I'd rather have a good time with friends and walk back from town in the early hours of the morning steaming drunk with a kebab in my hand haha.
> 
> The clubs here are okay but only when it is not too busy, it wasn't too bad on my birthday as it was quiet don't think I could go out when it is loud and busy they play the same sorts of music- Dance, Techno and Dubstep but there are some themed 70s, 80s and 90s bars nearby which are nice with better music too.
> 
> Yes I am studying a diploma in Forensic Science which will hopefully get me into a University, I am hoping to study in London next year.
> 
> You're right that's why I enjoy walking, I am hoping to start jogging a few times a week soon to help clear my head and generally make me feel better. I am from a seaside town in the North West of England called Blackpool. You're right and thankyou am looking into joining a club or society or something like that at my college. I play a wide variety of games my favourite is GTA 5 I also enjoy Fifa, Assassins Creed and Skyrim sometimes.
> 
> Thankyou again for your reply, its nice to meet someone new. I hope we can get to know each other more.
> 
> Jack


Funny enough I was just mentioning to someone that I initially though the movie San Andreas with Dwayne Johnson was about GTA , I've heard of GTA of course and Assassins Creed but I'm not familiar with Skyrimm.

You're welcome, anytime Jack, always great to get the chance to meet new people, good to know there's a millenial in this day and age who knows there classic music and TV, I use to be the same way when I was younger.

I grew up with alot of stuff before my time, old TV shows, soaps, music. Some of it influenced by family, I imagine your dad, mom or some older relative introduced you to older music, and like me you also discovered some on your own.

Like you I can listen to 80's music, I'll admit I use to be huge into Wham lol (George Michael's old Pop group) Michael Jackson, Prince Madonna, Stevie Wonder, Queen, Hall and Oates, The Police, AeroSmith, some Genesis, some more than others, there are more but those are just a few of them. Into some 80's Heavy Metal, IronMaiden, Judas Priest (if you're into him check out 1978s) Stained Class, Megadeth, Dio, BlackSabbath, modern stuff, E Nation, was into Pearl Jam, Nirvana, etc I love Jazz Music, Miles Davis, Al Jarreau, John Coltrane etc. I have alot.

Songs that's a really tough one. I'll list a few not in any order of likeability just great songs.

Better by you Better than me (considered a controversial song) by 
Exciter
Stained Class Judas Priest

Number of the Beast 
The Prisoner 
Hallowed be Thy Name 
IronMaiden

Tornado of Souls 
Hanger 18 
Holy Wars the Punishment Due

80's music wise, any of Madonna's 80's music, Get into the Groove, Holiday, anything off Thriller, every song off George Michael's Faith Album, Prince Lets Go Crazy, Purple Rain, Breakin Away Al Jarreau, Everything She does is Magic by the Police, Dream on Aerosmith blah blah, I could go on and on this isn't even close, I'm just rambling off some stuff in the interest of time. (those are not overall favorites but I've enjoyed them)

We all tend to feel left out at times when it seems like people in our age group are moving on and doing fun things or we're past that age and we regret now that we couldn't do the same thing when we were younger, sometimes just going to be with some mates is good, chill have a beer, have some fun.

I don't get out to clubs any more or bars with live bands, also love live music, do you listen to live music? because one of my friends can't handle the noise and we have to leave, when I was at the other location, he use to leave early to go home so there was more a chance to go. Sound like my type of friend haha, steaming drunk

Forensic Science, planning to star in CSI UK lol, what are you learning in Forensic Science, is that your passion? do you plan on working as a Forensic Tech or a medical examiner etc? Wishing you all the best with getting into University I hope it works out for you Jack You probably want to get into University first before you think about whether you want to get into Forensics if you haven't already decided that's your passion.

Do you have nice Jogging trails in BlackPool? Yes Jogging really gets up the heart rate, I find its very good for sliming down, helping you to feel good and its relaxing, my sister belongs to a group called the running room, they walk, jog and do 5 K runs. What time do you like to go out, in the mornings, evenings?

I'd like that Jack, I may not always be around but I will respond to you the best I can, you can read my profile if you wish to learn more about what music I like. A Seaside boy I don't think I know anyone from there, I do have friends I've met from Kensington, Leeds, Manchester, NorthHamptonShire.

I have distant relations of some kind who live in the UK and my great great something grandfather sailed to England from Poland as a teenager and than over to South Africa where my family is from

Well we'll get to know each other soon enough. Its again very good to meet you Jack.


----------



## jackripper03

The Patriot said:


> Funny enough I was just mentioning to someone that I initially though the movie San Andreas with Dwayne Johnson was about GTA , I've heard of GTA of course and Assassins Creed but I'm not familiar with Skyrimm.
> 
> You're welcome, anytime Jack, always great to get the chance to meet new people, good to know there's a millenial in this day and age who knows there classic music and TV, I use to be the same way when I was younger.
> 
> I grew up with alot of stuff before my time, old TV shows, soaps, music. Some of it influenced by family, I imagine your dad, mom or some older relative introduced you to older music, and like me you also discovered some on your own.
> 
> Like you I can listen to 80's music, I'll admit I use to be huge into Wham lol (George Michael's old Pop group) Michael Jackson, Prince Madonna, Stevie Wonder, Queen, Hall and Oates, The Police, AeroSmith, some Genesis, some more than others, there are more but those are just a few of them. Into some 80's Heavy Metal, IronMaiden, Judas Priest (if you're into him check out 1978s) Stained Class, Megadeth, Dio, BlackSabbath, modern stuff, E Nation, was into Pearl Jam, Nirvana, etc I love Jazz Music, Miles Davis, Al Jarreau, John Coltrane etc. I have alot.
> 
> Songs that's a really tough one. I'll list a few not in any order of likeability just great songs.
> 
> Better by you Better than me (considered a controversial song) by
> Exciter
> Stained Class Judas Priest
> 
> Number of the Beast
> The Prisoner
> Hallowed be Thy Name
> IronMaiden
> 
> Tornado of Souls
> Hanger 18
> Holy Wars the Punishment Due
> 
> 80's music wise, any of Madonna's 80's music, Get into the Groove, Holiday, anything off Thriller, every song off George Michael's Faith Album, Prince Lets Go Crazy, Purple Rain, Breakin Away Al Jarreau, Everything She does is Magic by the Police, Dream on Aerosmith blah blah, I could go on and on this isn't even close, I'm just rambling off some stuff in the interest of time. (those are not overall favorites but I've enjoyed them)
> 
> We all tend to feel left out at times when it seems like people in our age group are moving on and doing fun things or we're past that age and we regret now that we couldn't do the same thing when we were younger, sometimes just going to be with some mates is good, chill have a beer, have some fun.
> 
> I don't get out to clubs any more or bars with live bands, also love live music, do you listen to live music? because one of my friends can't handle the noise and we have to leave, when I was at the other location, he use to leave early to go home so there was more a chance to go. Sound like my type of friend haha, steaming drunk
> 
> Forensic Science, planning to star in CSI UK lol, what are you learning in Forensic Science, is that your passion? do you plan on working as a Forensic Tech or a medical examiner etc? Wishing you all the best with getting into University I hope it works out for you Jack You probably want to get into University first before you think about whether you want to get into Forensics if you haven't already decided that's your passion.
> 
> Do you have nice Jogging trails in BlackPool? Yes Jogging really gets up the heart rate, I find its very good for sliming down, helping you to feel good and its relaxing, my sister belongs to a group called the running room, they walk, jog and do 5 K runs. What time do you like to go out, in the mornings, evenings?
> 
> I'd like that Jack, I may not always be around but I will respond to you the best I can, you can read my profile if you wish to learn more about what music I like. A Seaside boy I don't think I know anyone from there, I do have friends I've met from Kensington, Leeds, Manchester, NorthHamptonShire.
> 
> I have distant relations of some kind who live in the UK and my great great something grandfather sailed to England from Poland as a teenager and than over to South Africa where my family is from
> 
> Well we'll get to know each other soon enough. Its again very good to meet you Jack.


Hi Chad thanks for the reply.

And same haha I thought that didn't realize until the other day it wasn't. And aha right Skyrim is not to everyones taste and I don't play it that often but it's a rpg where you make a character and can build up their skills in a particular area such as mage, warrior or a thief its quite good if you're into rpgs but I prefer GTA.

You're right and thanks again. Haha I love old tv programmes and films especially things from the 80s and 90s. Do have any favourite TV programmes or films that you like?

Yeah that's exactly what happened plus a lot of the teachers from high school and at college play their favourite music when we're working and I start to like it from there. Literally spend my days on Youtube and Spotify listening to old playlists.

Wham is amazing haha  I am the same love all of them artists- Madonna, Michael Jacksons (prefer his 80s songs to things he released later), Queen, Hall & Oates and Stevie Wonder. I have heard of most of those artists you mentioned they are good and I don't listen to it myself I must check them out (I have so many different genres of music I like it's weird haha)

I have not heard of those songs but I will check them out. As for the 80s music I love all of them and have most of them on my iPod.
You're right and I prefer a quiet drink where I can bond with my few friends at the local pub to going out clubbing where it is full of groups of lads and stag do's (bachelor parties).

Yes I do love live music really want to go to a festival or a concert. I understand what you mean I know people that wont go to a club or a concert for that reason. I also enjoy the live bands when they perform at our local pub.

Haha yeah that would be good. I would like to go into criminal psychology or something like that. In college we look at things like crime scenes and blood DNA analysis its really interesting. Just the people on my college course aren't the nicest people ever haha. Thankyou that means a lot  I would like to study criminal psychology at university.
What is it you do as a job if you don't mind me asking?

Unfortunately not Blackpool has become quite run down over the 20 or so years just because it relies on tourism and people don't come here as much as they used to and it's not great to jog in although I do enjoy running on the beach in the early hours when the sun is just rising and nobody else is around. You're right I feel so much better when I am jogging. Aha right there are a few running clubs around but I haven't really thought about joining them but I might look into it  I like to go jogging early morning or late at night just before bed I know it sounds slightly odd but its better when theres nobody around and it feels like you're in a zombie apocalypse or somet haha.

How about you? Do you have a particular time you like to go jogging?

Thankyou and that is fine its just great to meet someone new. That's interesting; Blackpool about an hours drive away from Manchester and an hour and a half from Leeds. That is interesting so your family comes from South Africa?

My mums family is mainly Irish and my dad's is English.

I'd like that very much thanks again and you too Chad.

Jack


----------



## The Patriot

jackripper03 said:


> Hi Chad thanks for the reply.
> 
> And same haha I thought that didn't realize until the other day it wasn't. And aha right Skyrim is not to everyones taste and I don't play it that often but it's a rpg where you make a character and can build up their skills in a particular area such as mage, warrior or a thief its quite good if you're into rpgs but I prefer GTA.
> 
> You're right and thanks again. Haha I love old tv programmes and films especially things from the 80s and 90s. Do have any favourite TV programmes or films that you like?
> 
> Yeah that's exactly what happened plus a lot of the teachers from high school and at college play their favourite music when we're working and I start to like it from there. Literally spend my days on Youtube and Spotify listening to old playlists.
> 
> Wham is amazing haha  I am the same love all of them artists- Madonna, Michael Jacksons (prefer his 80s songs to things he released later), Queen, Hall & Oates and Stevie Wonder. I have heard of most of those artists you mentioned they are good and I don't listen to it myself I must check them out (I have so many different genres of music I like it's weird haha)
> 
> I have not heard of those songs but I will check them out. As for the 80s music I love all of them and have most of them on my iPod.
> You're right and I prefer a quiet drink where I can bond with my few friends at the local pub to going out clubbing where it is full of groups of lads and stag do's (bachelor parties).
> 
> Yes I do love live music really want to go to a festival or a concert. I understand what you mean I know people that wont go to a club or a concert for that reason. I also enjoy the live bands when they perform at our local pub.
> 
> Haha yeah that would be good. I would like to go into criminal psychology or something like that. In college we look at things like crime scenes and blood DNA analysis its really interesting. Just the people on my college course aren't the nicest people ever haha. Thankyou that means a lot  I would like to study criminal psychology at university.
> What is it you do as a job if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Unfortunately not Blackpool has become quite run down over the 20 or so years just because it relies on tourism and people don't come here as much as they used to and it's not great to jog in although I do enjoy running on the beach in the early hours when the sun is just rising and nobody else is around. You're right I feel so much better when I am jogging. Aha right there are a few running clubs around but I haven't really thought about joining them but I might look into it  I like to go jogging early morning or late at night just before bed I know it sounds slightly odd but its better when theres nobody around and it feels like you're in a zombie apocalypse or somet haha.
> 
> How about you? Do you have a particular time you like to go jogging?
> 
> Thankyou and that is fine its just great to meet someone new. That's interesting; Blackpool about an hours drive away from Manchester and an hour and a half from Leeds. That is interesting so your family comes from South Africa?
> 
> My mums family is mainly Irish and my dad's is English.
> 
> I'd like that very much thanks again and you too Chad.
> 
> Jack


Hey once again Jack, been a long day ole boy, been catching up with other things in my life and other people, trying to keep busy these days but don't have any special interests or hobbies, its really been a while since I've had anything solid to do to keep my time busy, I volunteer now and again at a bakery but that's it for really getting out of the house other than the library and my Sat group.

and you aren't the only one someone I know also told me the same thing they too thought it was about GTA, quit funny sometimes how people can have the same thoughts as you and we often get so worried that we'll say the wrong thing or are just thinking the wrong thing, you know the catastrophizing thoughts of someone with SA.

Now a days I tend to stick to Soaps Y&R Young and the Restless, and General Hospital, I'm watching 80's Days of our Lives haha and its actually pretty cool, well I grew up on Family Ties, The Cosby Show, Growing Pains, Cheers (haha) The Facts of Life, Happy Days, 21 Jump Street.

Movie Wise I tended to lean toward 80's action flicks, The Karate Kid, Terminator, Die Hard, ET, Indiana Jones, The Goonies, Airplane, Footloose, The Breakfast Club and one of my all time personal favorites Back to the Future you know the Box Office hits of the time,

90's wise I would say Batman Returns, The Ace Ventura Movies, Fern Galley (you may have heard of it) though I butchered the spelling but in any case it was actually the first movie I saw in a movie theater I would have been 6 at the time. I enjoyed Jurassic Park, Pulp Fiction, Good Fellas, Resvoir Dogs, Home Alone, Silence of the Lambs, Edward ScissorHands.

Like I said not in any order of likeability just there for you to get an idea of what I find enjoyable or at least have watched. If I told you well you know what they say. Oh not at all good sport, I'm thinking I really wish right now I could become a Private Investigator or a Secret Agent via Macyver (another old reference) lol. I have considered trying to get into some work helping people with Mental Health issues, maybe working at Cam H or as an addiction specialist. What about yourself? what 80's 90's music, tv shows etc do you like?

Honestly I'm just freelancing right now, I worked for a while in retail honestly not much going on in my world except for this Bakery thing, I did do some work in Health Care. I don't have any big dreams, just what ever I can to survive in this economy.

That's Highly Ambitious and I don't know you quite yet but I wish you all the best with your studies, I'm sure you are very intelligent and If you wish to pursue Criminal Psychology go for it. Not odd at all, sounds peaceful if you're safe and aware of your surroundings, 
My life sometimes feels like a Zombie Apocalypse (PakoChips)  I seem to have sparked an idea, about the running room, yes look up the running group you would be interested in and maybe give them a call and ask about town.

Read Once that Bruce Lee loved Running on the Beach, well he enjoyed running in general, found it invigorating. Have to say not as enthusiastic about it as you but I do it from time to time, like to go out either early morning or in the evening, there's some nice park trails here, sometimes I just jog down my neighborhood cause its quite nice out here.

The English and The Irish, so you have tea and a temper (haha) jk I hope I didn't offend, you have a rich history just interesting to meet someone from both sides of the coin so to speak. English and Irish, me Born in Canada, share, ancestors from Poland and Turkey (Jewish and Muslim blood lines) and yes my family is from CapeTown South Africa.

My dads from a mining town called Kimberly, he was a Journalist and my paternal grandfather was an English teacher, despite my butchering of the English language and my poor grammar. Trying to say as much as I can to you. Jack good to have a male friend to talk to online, I don't know if I could talk like this to other males.

Appreciate the time. You have a great weekend Jacky Boy and we'll talk again. So long for now till we meet again.


----------



## jackripper03

The Patriot said:


> Hey once again Jack, been a long day ole boy, been catching up with other things in my life and other people, trying to keep busy these days but don't have any special interests or hobbies, its really been a while since I've had anything solid to do to keep my time busy, I volunteer now and again at a bakery but that's it for really getting out of the house other than the library and my Sat group.
> 
> and you aren't the only one someone I know also told me the same thing they too thought it was about GTA, quit funny sometimes how people can have the same thoughts as you and we often get so worried that we'll say the wrong thing or are just thinking the wrong thing, you know the catastrophizing thoughts of someone with SA.
> 
> Now a days I tend to stick to Soaps Y&R Young and the Restless, and General Hospital, I'm watching 80's Days of our Lives haha and its actually pretty cool, well I grew up on Family Ties, The Cosby Show, Growing Pains, Cheers (haha) The Facts of Life, Happy Days, 21 Jump Street.
> 
> Movie Wise I tended to lean toward 80's action flicks, The Karate Kid, Terminator, Die Hard, ET, Indiana Jones, The Goonies, Airplane, Footloose, The Breakfast Club and one of my all time personal favorites Back to the Future you know the Box Office hits of the time,
> 
> 90's wise I would say Batman Returns, The Ace Ventura Movies, Fern Galley (you may have heard of it) though I butchered the spelling but in any case it was actually the first movie I saw in a movie theater I would have been 6 at the time. I enjoyed Jurassic Park, Pulp Fiction, Good Fellas, Resvoir Dogs, Home Alone, Silence of the Lambs, Edward ScissorHands.
> 
> Like I said not in any order of likeability just there for you to get an idea of what I find enjoyable or at least have watched. If I told you well you know what they say. Oh not at all good sport, I'm thinking I really wish right now I could become a Private Investigator or a Secret Agent via Macyver (another old reference) lol. I have considered trying to get into some work helping people with Mental Health issues, maybe working at Cam H or as an addiction specialist. What about yourself? what 80's 90's music, tv shows etc do you like?
> 
> Honestly I'm just freelancing right now, I worked for a while in retail honestly not much going on in my world except for this Bakery thing, I did do some work in Health Care. I don't have any big dreams, just what ever I can to survive in this economy.
> 
> That's Highly Ambitious and I don't know you quite yet but I wish you all the best with your studies, I'm sure you are very intelligent and If you wish to pursue Criminal Psychology go for it. Not odd at all, sounds peaceful if you're safe and aware of your surroundings,
> My life sometimes feels like a Zombie Apocalypse (PakoChips)  I seem to have sparked an idea, about the running room, yes look up the running group you would be interested in and maybe give them a call and ask about town.
> 
> Read Once that Bruce Lee loved Running on the Beach, well he enjoyed running in general, found it invigorating. Have to say not as enthusiastic about it as you but I do it from time to time, like to go out either early morning or in the evening, there's some nice park trails here, sometimes I just jog down my neighborhood cause its quite nice out here.
> 
> The English and The Irish, so you have tea and a temper (haha) jk I hope I didn't offend, you have a rich history just interesting to meet someone from both sides of the coin so to speak. English and Irish, me Born in Canada, share, ancestors from Poland and Turkey (Jewish and Muslim blood lines) and yes my family is from CapeTown South Africa.
> 
> My dads from a mining town called Kimberly, he was a Journalist and my paternal grandfather was an English teacher, despite my butchering of the English language and my poor grammar. Trying to say as much as I can to you. Jack good to have a male friend to talk to online, I don't know if I could talk like this to other males.
> 
> Appreciate the time. You have a great weekend Jacky Boy and we'll talk again. So long for now till we meet again.


Hi Chad and thankyou for your message it's good to hear from you again. I know what you mean theres stuff I like doing but have very few specific hobbies. I understand what you mean it's good to keep yourself busy  Have you thought about joining some kind of society or group or something like that? I met a lot of people through college (which are great places to meet people and gain skills) I am looking for part time work myself alongside my college however I've had six job interviews in the last year and messed up because of my anxiety or not got the job because of lack of experience.

Haha yeah strange that I wonder if they'll regret the name choice when a load of people watch the film expecting it to be about GTA and yeah I know what you mean haha to be honest whenever I send a message to someone on here or facebook or a text I write the whole thing out as a draft on microsoft word or something and edit it about 20 times before sending it so I don't come across as annoying or offensive haha.

I have heard of that but not watched it I must check it out, I have not heard of many of them apart from obviously Cheers haha. But I will check them out, personally I like a lot of modern TV shows things like Breaking Bad, Walking Dead, Family Guy and The Simpsons. I also like EastEnders it's a British soap but you may have heard of it?

Actually love all of them films especially the Breakfast Club and Airplane they are my favourites  have you ever watched Ferris Buellers Day Off? I really liked that one as well and Back to the Future is without a doubt the best and most iconic film of the 1980's 

I like a lot of them 90s films and I haven't seen Fern Galley but I must have a look at it. I really like the Tarantino collections he is one of my favourite directors.

That does sound like a good idea if it is something you would like to do working with people with mental health issues can be so rewarding. I have also considered nursing or something like that because the NHS basically pays for your degree. You might already know this and I am not sure how it works in Canada but in the UK we have the NHS which is funded by taxes and all healthcare is free and we don't need insurance or anything like that. I am still open really cant decide whether to do criminal psychology or nursing.

That is interesting and I know what you mean you've just got to do what you can to get by I suppose. Do you enjoy working at the bakery?

I know and thankyou I am really open of what I want to do I know I want to help people either as a criminal psychologist or a nurse but not sure what youre right and it sounds weird but I would love to talk to these serial killers and find out what really goes on in their minds and have the mental ability commit such atrocious acts (just something that interests me haha).

I will definitely phone the running group and look into it and thanks for giving me the idea.

I didn't know that that is really interesting although I think it will be a while before I start being a badass with my martial arts jk haha. That is good its nice just to get out even if not jogging you can see some really interesting things when you're out although I have been nearly arrested twice for being out jogging in the early morning (about 05.30) because apparently its suspicious behaviour .

Haha Im not at all offended made me laugh that  fitting with the British stereotype I love tea and can drink 7 or 8 cups a day xD. As for bad tempered I can get wound up but try to keep it in as best I can and let it out on a wall or something like that; I've alienated a lot of people because of stupid stuff I've said in the heat of the moment.

Interesting and you too its interesting to meet someone with such a diverse history also, I have never spoken to anybody in another country never mind nearly 4000 miles away. That is interesting sounds like you have roots from all over the world 

That's amazing, do you like journalism or writing? And your English language and grammar is perfect you should hear some of the people that I know they can't even speak the English language properly and they're English!!! And thankyou it is really good to talk to you again  and same I have never spoken to someone like this before I always have met them through high school or college or whatever if you know what I mean.

No worries and you too have a good weekend and will speak to you soon.

Jack


----------



## Lasair

1) Who are you?

Hey I’m Lasair (real name can be shared), I’m almost 25 and from Ireland 
I’m into reading, swimming, crochet, travel, health stuff, photography, music, tv shows, food. I am a nurse with SA. I consider myself open-minded, I love learning new things. I try to be thoughtful, kind and gentle. 

2) What are you looking for?

I would love someone to talk to about life, its ups and downs, its ****tyness and its greatness. I like open-mindedness, realisticness, thoughtfulness (I like words that end in ness). I would like someone who could teach me something. I like deep conversation as well as silly banter. 
It would be cool to be able to share my thoughts with someone, my hopes and dreams – the realistic and not so realistic ones - and I would love to hear yours. I wold like to be able to share my worries, difficulties and struggles with someone who maybe tries to help me through it but doesn’t try to solve it for me, and I do the same for them. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Start private message here, and if it work we can see what we want to do from there!!!


----------



## The Patriot

jackripper03 said:


> Hi Chad and thankyou for your message it's good to hear from you again. I know what you mean theres stuff I like doing but have very few specific hobbies. I understand what you mean it's good to keep yourself busy  Have you thought about joining some kind of society or group or something like that? I met a lot of people through college (which are great places to meet people and gain skills) I am looking for part time work myself alongside my college however I've had six job interviews in the last year and messed up because of my anxiety or not got the job because of lack of experience.
> 
> Haha yeah strange that I wonder if they'll regret the name choice when a load of people watch the film expecting it to be about GTA and yeah I know what you mean haha to be honest whenever I send a message to someone on here or facebook or a text I write the whole thing out as a draft on microsoft word or something and edit it about 20 times before sending it so I don't come across as annoying or offensive haha.
> 
> I have heard of that but not watched it I must check it out, I have not heard of many of them apart from obviously Cheers haha. But I will check them out, personally I like a lot of modern TV shows things like Breaking Bad, Walking Dead, Family Guy and The Simpsons. I also like EastEnders it's a British soap but you may have heard of it?
> 
> Actually love all of them films especially the Breakfast Club and Airplane they are my favourites  have you ever watched Ferris Buellers Day Off? I really liked that one as well and Back to the Future is without a doubt the best and most iconic film of the 1980's
> 
> I like a lot of them 90s films and I haven't seen Fern Galley but I must have a look at it. I really like the Tarantino collections he is one of my favourite directors.
> 
> That does sound like a good idea if it is something you would like to do working with people with mental health issues can be so rewarding. I have also considered nursing or something like that because the NHS basically pays for your degree. You might already know this and I am not sure how it works in Canada but in the UK we have the NHS which is funded by taxes and all healthcare is free and we don't need insurance or anything like that. I am still open really cant decide whether to do criminal psychology or nursing.
> 
> That is interesting and I know what you mean you've just got to do what you can to get by I suppose. Do you enjoy working at the bakery?
> 
> I know and thankyou I am really open of what I want to do I know I want to help people either as a criminal psychologist or a nurse but not sure what youre right and it sounds weird but I would love to talk to these serial killers and find out what really goes on in their minds and have the mental ability commit such atrocious acts (just something that interests me haha).
> 
> I will definitely phone the running group and look into it and thanks for giving me the idea.
> 
> I didn't know that that is really interesting although I think it will be a while before I start being a badass with my martial arts jk haha. That is good its nice just to get out even if not jogging you can see some really interesting things when you're out although I have been nearly arrested twice for being out jogging in the early morning (about 05.30) because apparently its suspicious behaviour .
> 
> Haha Im not at all offended made me laugh that  fitting with the British stereotype I love tea and can drink 7 or 8 cups a day xD. As for bad tempered I can get wound up but try to keep it in as best I can and let it out on a wall or something like that; I've alienated a lot of people because of stupid stuff I've said in the heat of the moment.
> 
> Interesting and you too its interesting to meet someone with such a diverse history also, I have never spoken to anybody in another country never mind nearly 4000 miles away. That is interesting sounds like you have roots from all over the world
> 
> That's amazing, do you like journalism or writing? And your English language and grammar is perfect you should hear some of the people that I know they can't even speak the English language properly and they're English!!! And thankyou it is really good to talk to you again  and same I have never spoken to someone like this before I always have met them through high school or college or whatever if you know what I mean.
> 
> No worries and you too have a good weekend and will speak to you soon.
> 
> Jack


 Always good to be heard from Jack, its quite good to hear from you again too, nice to know someone takes the time to respond to your long messages (in my case extra long) lol and comes and says Hi and tells you its nice to hear from you, you're the only one right now who likes hearing from me haha so its always appreciated.

Honestly with my group meet ups my volunteer position and going to see my job developer and job searching I haven't had the time to make it out to any other groups, understand where you are coming from, anxiety and lack of experience is a problem for other people too and I know from personal experience how difficult it is to get work with lack of experience lack of references and anxiety issues, I've been there. That's why I have a job developer.

The main problem now is more on the side of the people hiring and that probably happens there too I imagine, they aren't hiring right now, they have a full staff, they'll let you know and even when you get the interview sometimes they just take someone more qualified than you but yes anxiety and lack of experience Jack play a part.

I hear you but you have something I don't that gives you an edge later you have people for references, you're college educated, I went to college partially for a while in my early 20's but to pursue my passion in the arts but you know life got in the way.

By now people would have seen the trailer or gone on IMDB or some other movie site and looked it up but someone told me about it and I hadn't seen anything for it so that was my initial reaction, wait its about GTA but haha wouldn't be surprised if someone out there hasn't caught on yet and yes expects it to be about GTA that be funny, picture people walking into the theater.

Wait a minute why's he a firefighter? where's the bikini glad babes and the stolen cars? what a bloody waste why did I pay for this here blasted rubbish. I don't know if they will have them in the UK but if you have like netflix or the british version of Crave TV or something it might be on there not sure, but they don't have them on YT anymore (copyright) so you might only find parts of the clip (depending on how it works in the UK) you might be able to stream it on the ones I mentioned or on some other streaming device.

Want to hear something funny? I've never seen an episode of Breaking Bad, Walking Dead, Game of Thrones, of course I know about Family Guy and The Simpsons and I have heard of East Enders but am more familiar (because of some family relations) about Coronation Street.

Have I watched Ferris Buellers Day off? Is the Sky Blue? I most certainly have, Shake it up baby now Shake it up baby Twist and Shout Twist and Shout  so many classic scenes in that movie.

Something to keep me busy now and again on weekdays now do I enjoy it? seeing hungry people get something to eat makes me feel good knowing I'm making a difference, the enjoyment for me is in making a difference in someone's life and knowing they aren't going to starve and it makes me continue to think about how blessed and lucky I am.

You want to do criminal profiling, I can't imagine the nightmares and the images these famous profilers out there have had ( Now I see why you chose the name Jack the Ripper) I also enjoyed watching Three's Company a show from the 70s and early 80's with a character named Jack Tripper played by the late John Ritter.

I can't begin to imagine what it does to your psychological state, how it affects you so deeply talking to people that have done some of the most inhumane and horrible things you could imagine. How do you talk to a guy who's in a SuperMax or on death row or the hospital for the criminally insane (ala an Arkham Asylum) for eating someone or putting needles (well I won't go there) or who's molested and murdered little kids (My God) I cannot stomach the thought.

We all lash out at times and say things we wish we could take back, it happens, but we learn to forgive ourselves and try and think more about what we say next time. Glad I could make you laugh Ole Jacky Boy.

I use to think about being a journalist and when I was younger I enjoyed writing quite a bit, was always fun to write a story, an article on something I'd seen, write about life, people, nature etc.

Oh how you do flatter me Jack. I know what you mean, its not hard in this age of modern technology and social media etc to run across people who don't even try (its one thing if you are illiterate) another if you write something like I don't know what they say 4ever (sometimes I use it as a joke) that's a bad example but I can't think of any right now just that I know it when I see it.

You're a really nice person to talk to Jack, hopefully we will continue to talk, I'm hoping I will still have access to my computer, internet or this place down the line but we will talk while we are able to just to get to meet someone new and have a conversation like this is very interesting. So thanks again and talk soon Mate

Your new pal

Chad


----------



## SummerRae

1) Who are you?

Summer. 17. Alaska. My hobby is nothing, but all I do is watch babies, go to school, watch TV, and that's about it. I am on SAS for my SA and escapism for when times get bad.


2) What are you looking for?

I am just looking for some acquaintances, only girls. In the past I only talked to guys and it led to liking them and being in a relationship with them. I only want acquaintances. Not too much effort. I want someone I can vent to, my S/O and I got in a really bad fight so I really need someone to help me  idk though, my anxiety+laziness makes me take forever to respond and until I respond I won't.post on the forums from embarrassment. BUT that's only if it's a really long message :sigh please be my friend  nationality? Um, I don't care. Religion, please don't blow me away with your religious talk, thanks 


3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private message, visitors messages, and possibly Facebook. I don't have any other social media and plan on keeping it that way. No Kik, please don't ask. I don't like texting.much either. :/


----------



## jackripper03

The Patriot said:


> Always good to be heard from Jack, its quite good to hear from you again too, nice to know someone takes the time to respond to your long messages (in my case extra long) lol and comes and says Hi and tells you its nice to hear from you, you're the only one right now who likes hearing from me haha so its always appreciated.
> 
> Honestly with my group meet ups my volunteer position and going to see my job developer and job searching I haven't had the time to make it out to any other groups, understand where you are coming from, anxiety and lack of experience is a problem for other people too and I know from personal experience how difficult it is to get work with lack of experience lack of references and anxiety issues, I've been there. That's why I have a job developer.
> 
> The main problem now is more on the side of the people hiring and that probably happens there too I imagine, they aren't hiring right now, they have a full staff, they'll let you know and even when you get the interview sometimes they just take someone more qualified than you but yes anxiety and lack of experience Jack play a part.
> 
> I hear you but you have something I don't that gives you an edge later you have people for references, you're college educated, I went to college partially for a while in my early 20's but to pursue my passion in the arts but you know life got in the way.
> 
> By now people would have seen the trailer or gone on IMDB or some other movie site and looked it up but someone told me about it and I hadn't seen anything for it so that was my initial reaction, wait its about GTA but haha wouldn't be surprised if someone out there hasn't caught on yet and yes expects it to be about GTA that be funny, picture people walking into the theater.
> 
> Wait a minute why's he a firefighter? where's the bikini glad babes and the stolen cars? what a bloody waste why did I pay for this here blasted rubbish. I don't know if they will have them in the UK but if you have like netflix or the british version of Crave TV or something it might be on there not sure, but they don't have them on YT anymore (copyright) so you might only find parts of the clip (depending on how it works in the UK) you might be able to stream it on the ones I mentioned or on some other streaming device.
> 
> Want to hear something funny? I've never seen an episode of Breaking Bad, Walking Dead, Game of Thrones, of course I know about Family Guy and The Simpsons and I have heard of East Enders but am more familiar (because of some family relations) about Coronation Street.
> 
> Have I watched Ferris Buellers Day off? Is the Sky Blue? I most certainly have, Shake it up baby now Shake it up baby Twist and Shout Twist and Shout  so many classic scenes in that movie.
> 
> Something to keep me busy now and again on weekdays now do I enjoy it? seeing hungry people get something to eat makes me feel good knowing I'm making a difference, the enjoyment for me is in making a difference in someone's life and knowing they aren't going to starve and it makes me continue to think about how blessed and lucky I am.
> 
> You want to do criminal profiling, I can't imagine the nightmares and the images these famous profilers out there have had ( Now I see why you chose the name Jack the Ripper) I also enjoyed watching Three's Company a show from the 70s and early 80's with a character named Jack Tripper played by the late John Ritter.
> 
> I can't begin to imagine what it does to your psychological state, how it affects you so deeply talking to people that have done some of the most inhumane and horrible things you could imagine. How do you talk to a guy who's in a SuperMax or on death row or the hospital for the criminally insane (ala an Arkham Asylum) for eating someone or putting needles (well I won't go there) or who's molested and murdered little kids (My God) I cannot stomach the thought.
> 
> We all lash out at times and say things we wish we could take back, it happens, but we learn to forgive ourselves and try and think more about what we say next time. Glad I could make you laugh Ole Jacky Boy.
> 
> I use to think about being a journalist and when I was younger I enjoyed writing quite a bit, was always fun to write a story, an article on something I'd seen, write about life, people, nature etc.
> 
> Oh how you do flatter me Jack. I know what you mean, its not hard in this age of modern technology and social media etc to run across people who don't even try (its one thing if you are illiterate) another if you write something like I don't know what they say 4ever (sometimes I use it as a joke) that's a bad example but I can't think of any right now just that I know it when I see it.
> 
> You're a really nice person to talk to Jack, hopefully we will continue to talk, I'm hoping I will still have access to my computer, internet or this place down the line but we will talk while we are able to just to get to meet someone new and have a conversation like this is very interesting. So thanks again and talk soon Mate
> 
> Your new pal
> 
> Chad


Hey Chad, thanks again for your message. It means a lot you messaging me too and I like the long messages haha because I love talking just find it difficult finding people I can talk to with anxiety if you know what I mean haha and no worries I am always here .

I know what you mean and aha right its good to get the help from a job developer and I hope it works out for you. The world just isn't fair on people like us haha some people can walk right out of one job and into another the next day and some cant even get an interview nevermind a job.

Yeah that's exactly what it is like everywhere I try haha funny we're nearly 4000 miles apart and yet have been experiencing exactly the same problems with unemployment and finding a decent job.

Leaving my part time job last year was the worst decision of my life even though my anxiety was worse back then I had a good job working as a costume character in an indoor waterpark so I had to dress up and entertain children and it was fun and the best thing nobody could see who it was so I had so much confidence doing stupid dancing in front of complete strangers, trouble is it was in a costume and got so hot and I got really bad acne because of it and had to leave for that reason.

I know what you mean it can be so hard when it doesn't go the way we want it to, I am usually an optimist but I probably won't end up with my first career choice or whatever. However on the other, my mum is 42 and she has just got her dream job as a school counsellor so it's never too late haha if that makes sense?

Yeah probably and that would be so funny hahaha. Yeah we have Netflix and can stream it and I will have a look on YT but youre right will probably be copyrighted or something like that.

And really haha? That's so funny I was actually going to put Coronation Street along with Eastenders but I didn't think you would have heard of it haha! 

Haha it's an amazing film along with great music especially the Beatles song  *(Twist and Shout) also makes me want a Ferrari so much haha.

I know what you mean and its good experience for your resume. I'm glad you enjoy it, I know what its like to be somewhere where you're not happy but enjoying it makes the days shorter and leaves you feeling fulfilled at the end of the day and what's more you're helping others which is a really nice and good thing to do.

I know right? Is so scary and hahaha yeah its just a nickname an old friend gave me because we were studying Jack The Ripper for our high school exams. I haven't heard of that but I will check it out .

Yeah its awful and I cant even begin to stomach things involving children or anything like that and working face to face with these people its strange.

You're right its been a while since I've said stuff like that and am a lot more careful of what I say. Thanks again haha.

That's really interesting as I said earlier its never too late to get into if you're still interested and if not it's a really good hobby to have cause its something you enjoy and if you get published its great its like JK Rowling whos a bit of an inspiration to me she had literally no money and was a single parent and had a typewriter and a notebook and nothing more and she wrote the entire harry potter series and became a millionaire overnight and now shes a billionaire.

I know its bad haha winds me up sometimes some of the abbreviations used my facebook friends use them a lot and sometimes I have to google what the abbreviations means because I don't understand them haha I am a bit of an old man in that sense 
Thankyou so much that means a lot  I would really like that, I know I really like this its nice and no worries thank you too mate 

Speak to you soon,
Jack


----------



## aGenericUsername

I'm Jared... two weeks shy of being 18 years old. I live in South Carolina, USA.

I'm looking for hopefully local people who I can meet up with in person, but any communication is fine. If you live in south Carolina, feel free to message me


----------



## Littleblood

1) Who are you?
I'm 26 and I'm currently living in the Netherlands although I have travelled a lot and lived in several countries. My time is spent on reading, listening to music, cycling around Amsterdam, drinking cappuccinos, feeding ducks, going to gigs and visiting museums.

Music is quite important to me and right now I'm often listening to Elliott Smith, Galaxie 500, Bob Dylan, Joy Division, the Stooges, PJ Harvey, the Doors, Sonic Youth, Nick Drake and Bright Eyes (to name a few).

2) What are you looking for?
Someone open-minded to talk to about SA-related issues and life in general. It would be great to be able to meet up in person as well:smile2:

3) How are you willing to communicate?
PM, Skype, Email


----------



## The Patriot

jackripper03 said:


> Hey Chad, thanks again for your message. It means a lot you messaging me too and I like the long messages haha because I love talking just find it difficult finding people I can talk to with anxiety if you know what I mean haha and no worries I am always here .
> 
> I know what you mean and aha right its good to get the help from a job developer and I hope it works out for you. The world just isn't fair on people like us haha some people can walk right out of one job and into another the next day and some cant even get an interview nevermind a job.
> 
> Yeah that's exactly what it is like everywhere I try haha funny we're nearly 4000 miles apart and yet have been experiencing exactly the same problems with unemployment and finding a decent job.
> 
> Leaving my part time job last year was the worst decision of my life even though my anxiety was worse back then I had a good job working as a costume character in an indoor waterpark so I had to dress up and entertain children and it was fun and the best thing nobody could see who it was so I had so much confidence doing stupid dancing in front of complete strangers, trouble is it was in a costume and got so hot and I got really bad acne because of it and had to leave for that reason.
> 
> Yeah probably and that would be so funny hahaha. Yeah we have Netflix and can stream it and I will have a look on YT but youre right will probably be copyrighted or something like that.
> 
> And really haha? That's so funny I was actually going to put Coronation Street along with Eastenders but I didn't think you would have heard of it haha!
> 
> Haha it's an amazing film along with great music especially the Beatles song  *(Twist and Shout) also makes me want a Ferrari so much haha.
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> I know what you mean and its good experience for your resume. I'm glad you enjoy it, I know what its like to be somewhere where you're not happy but enjoying it makes the days shorter and leaves you feeling fulfilled at the end of the day and what's more you're helping others which is a really nice and good thing to do.
> 
> I know right? Is so scary and hahaha yeah its just a nickname an old friend gave me because we were studying Jack The Ripper for our high school exams. I haven't heard of that but I will check it out .
> 
> Yeah its awful and I cant even begin to stomach things involving children or anything like that and working face to face with these people its strange.
> 
> You're right its been a while since I've said stuff like that and am a lot more careful of what I say. Thanks again haha.
> 
> That's really interesting as I said earlier its never too late to get into if you're still interested and if not it's a really good hobby to have cause its something you enjoy and if you get published its great its like JK Rowling whos a bit of an inspiration to me she had literally no money and was a single parent and had a typewriter and a notebook and nothing more and she wrote the entire harry potter series and became a millionaire overnight and now shes a billionaire.
> 
> I know its bad haha winds me up sometimes some of the abbreviations used my facebook friends use them a lot and sometimes I have to google what the abbreviations means because I don't understand them haha I am a bit of an old man in that sense
> 
> Thankyou so much that means a lot  I would really like that, I know I really like this its nice and no worries thank you too mate
> 
> Speak to you soon,
> Jack


Its really great to have someone I can message like this with, in the past I never would have been able to write to a male like this or even have held a conversation with my male friends in my group the way I can now.

In the past I wouldn't know half the time what to say, with guys you feel like you have to have talk about certain things, sure I can talk about sports, relationship struggles, joke around, but there's not a whole lot I know about cars, tools how to fix things etc.

What's happening in BlackPool today? did you go jogging this morning? what's your favorite place in the UK to go if you travel within the UK? anywhere you would recommend (not that I can afford to travel anytime soon) a hot spot a place that you think is interesting?

Yep, the job market can discriminate, some people really struggle just to get their foot in the door and gain experience, life isn't fair but that's the way it goes sometimes, you only earn what you work for, sometimes you have to just keep fighting and pushing.

Life knocks you down but you keep getting up and learn to fight another day. Though it can be very difficult when you're on hard times and really need money.

Some people have been fortunate in life to have been given a chance, had the skills, worked hard and risen up or they've just had the experience, they have no gaps and have what a new employer wants to go from one job to another. Like you said some can't even get an interview.

I try not to define myself by the luck of other people when it comes to work, I'm doing the best I can. I just happen to be lacking certain skills and have inexplicable gaps and problems with my anxiety etc. Not giving up just being realistic about where I am right now and I work toward bettering myself.

Its good that you felt you could let loose and have fun, be goofy make mistakes etc because you felt like you wouldn't be judged for being you. Too bad you got acne from the suit and had to leave, sounds like you were really enjoying it at the time.

I know what you mean it can be so hard when it doesn't go the way we want it to, I am usually an optimist but I probably won't end up with my first career choice or whatever. However on the other, my mum is 42 and she has just got her dream job as a school counsellor so it's never too late haha if that makes sense?

Not everyone does, some people are lucky and get into the career of their dreams and others study one thing and want to pursue it and for what ever reason they never get that chance.

Congrats to your mom and wow your mom is a little younger than my 2nd sister who is going to be 44. She went to University to Study Political Science and Pursue a career in it but there weren't any opportunities so she works as a property manager.

They use to have them on a channel called CTS but we don't have that channel anymore, maybe there's a channel for classic American television in the UK I don't know Shrugs but yeah unfortunately YT took down some old shows. I checked for Family ties yeah most of the full episodes have been deleted.

Well Yes when my mum as you call em there and grandma first came to Canada back in 1980 they lived for a short time with my grandma's sister and she watched Coronation street as well as my grandma's niece and her friend.

I've never really watched either of them I'm more use to American Soaps and find it easier to understand what they are saying. Now and again I'll understand some British Lingo but not always some stuff goes over my head. I'm sure there are American shows you watch where terms or certain things tend to go over your head, its differences in culture.

Like Fredich Nietzsche Said He who fights with monsters should look to it that he himself does not become a monster. And when you gaze long into an abyss the abyss also gazes into you.

Have you ever read the Jack the Ripper book by Patricia Cornwell? well that's a morbid but interesting thing at the same time to study for a high school exam lol.

Its not something I do for other people just for myself really, I watched a documentary and read some stuff about JK Rowlings life so I've heard all that stuff yes, quite a remarkable story of perseverance and determination, no matter where you come from if you believe it you can achieve it. She struggled but she worked hard and didn't give up.

Than perhaps I should call you Old Jacky Boy  So Ole Jacky Boy if you don't mind my asking is there any special lady who catches your eye? Right now I'm just getting to know someone we just met so I'm playing it cool and not going to get too close just enough to see if there's a spark.

Do you like Science? other than Criminology, Forensics are there any other subjects at school you enjoy or find interesting? Anyways take care Jack.


----------



## LittleEarthquakes

1) Who are you?

I'm 20 years old and live in the USA. I'll reveal the other stuff in PM. My hobbies or interests are books, animals, philosophy, psychology, sometimes writing, and some videogames but gaming isn't my main hobby. Right now I'm watching The Walking Dead and Game of Thrones. I'm a vegetarian. I'm in college. I'm on SAS because I'd really like to overcome my social anxiety and communicate with people who understand what I'm going through.

2) What are you looking for?

Mainly close friendships but I'm open to developing a romantic relationship.

I'm fine with those who are different but I feel like we need to have some common ground besides just social anxiety. 
I think small talk and deep conversations both have their place, however the conversation flows, but I'd like to have deeper friendships rather than just acquaintances. I'm a good listener and also want to vent sometimes too. Meet ups would be great but I've yet to come across anyone who lives near me. I don't have a preference between positive and negative people. I think a balance is good. I've had times where I've been very very negative (that's how my username came about) so I get it, but negative's not all I am. I must say I prefer females as most of my friends usually end up being male for some reason, but that doesn't mean I don't want to talk to any males. So either. Transgender people too. I'm 20 so around my age. I'm not religious. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Skype (text only) initially, facebook, or texting. When I'm comfortable enough I'll do video but it might take me a while before I'll put on my mic.


----------



## jackripper03

The Patriot said:


> Its really great to have someone I can message like this with, in the past I never would have been able to write to a male like this or even have held a conversation with my male friends in my group the way I can now.
> 
> In the past I wouldn't know half the time what to say, with guys you feel like you have to have talk about certain things, sure I can talk about sports, relationship struggles, joke around, but there's not a whole lot I know about cars, tools how to fix things etc.
> 
> What's happening in BlackPool today? did you go jogging this morning? what's your favorite place in the UK to go if you travel within the UK? anywhere you would recommend (not that I can afford to travel anytime soon) a hot spot a place that you think is interesting?
> 
> Yep, the job market can discriminate, some people really struggle just to get their foot in the door and gain experience, life isn't fair but that's the way it goes sometimes, you only earn what you work for, sometimes you have to just keep fighting and pushing.
> 
> Life knocks you down but you keep getting up and learn to fight another day. Though it can be very difficult when you're on hard times and really need money.
> 
> Some people have been fortunate in life to have been given a chance, had the skills, worked hard and risen up or they've just had the experience, they have no gaps and have what a new employer wants to go from one job to another. Like you said some can't even get an interview.
> 
> I try not to define myself by the luck of other people when it comes to work, I'm doing the best I can. I just happen to be lacking certain skills and have inexplicable gaps and problems with my anxiety etc. Not giving up just being realistic about where I am right now and I work toward bettering myself.
> 
> Its good that you felt you could let loose and have fun, be goofy make mistakes etc because you felt like you wouldn't be judged for being you. Too bad you got acne from the suit and had to leave, sounds like you were really enjoying it at the time.
> 
> I know what you mean it can be so hard when it doesn't go the way we want it to, I am usually an optimist but I probably won't end up with my first career choice or whatever. However on the other, my mum is 42 and she has just got her dream job as a school counsellor so it's never too late haha if that makes sense?
> 
> Not everyone does, some people are lucky and get into the career of their dreams and others study one thing and want to pursue it and for what ever reason they never get that chance.
> 
> Congrats to your mom and wow your mom is a little younger than my 2nd sister who is going to be 44. She went to University to Study Political Science and Pursue a career in it but there weren't any opportunities so she works as a property manager.
> 
> They use to have them on a channel called CTS but we don't have that channel anymore, maybe there's a channel for classic American television in the UK I don't know Shrugs but yeah unfortunately YT took down some old shows. I checked for Family ties yeah most of the full episodes have been deleted.
> 
> Well Yes when my mum as you call em there and grandma first came to Canada back in 1980 they lived for a short time with my grandma's sister and she watched Coronation street as well as my grandma's niece and her friend.
> 
> I've never really watched either of them I'm more use to American Soaps and find it easier to understand what they are saying. Now and again I'll understand some British Lingo but not always some stuff goes over my head. I'm sure there are American shows you watch where terms or certain things tend to go over your head, its differences in culture.
> 
> Like Fredich Nietzsche Said He who fights with monsters should look to it that he himself does not become a monster. And when you gaze long into an abyss the abyss also gazes into you.
> 
> Have you ever read the Jack the Ripper book by Patricia Cornwell? well that's a morbid but interesting thing at the same time to study for a high school exam lol.
> 
> Its not something I do for other people just for myself really, I watched a documentary and read some stuff about JK Rowlings life so I've heard all that stuff yes, quite a remarkable story of perseverance and determination, no matter where you come from if you believe it you can achieve it. She struggled but she worked hard and didn't give up.
> 
> Than perhaps I should call you Old Jacky Boy  So Ole Jacky Boy if you don't mind my asking is there any special lady who catches your eye? Right now I'm just getting to know someone we just met so I'm playing it cool and not going to get too close just enough to see if there's a spark.
> 
> Do you like Science? other than Criminology, Forensics are there any other subjects at school you enjoy or find interesting? Anyways take care Jack.


Hey Chad, me too not even my best friend I talk to this much mainly cause he is into his pc gaming so much he hardly ever talks or meets up apart from in college and I haven't either and I really appreciate it thanks Chad! 

I am the same I know how you feel it can be difficult for guys like us I only know one thing about cars and that's that I drive one to college and back haha. In England it seems everyone is football (soccer) crazy and I'm not a massive soccer fan I prefer other sports so find it difficult to make conversation.

And not a lot haha Tim Burton was here last month making a film starring Samuel L Jackson which kind of put Blackpool on the map xD and in the local news a woman rammed her car into a McDonalds drive thru but that's about an average day for Blackpool jk haha. Unfortunately not, its been raining heavily these past few days so not been able to get out much. I think my favourite part of the UK is a place called the Lake District there are loads of mountains, lakes and hills you can just explore its good to get away from the towns for a day there. I also like London which is just so good because there is always something going on and its so big aswell I really like it  How about you? What is your favourite place to visit and what is going on where you live?

You're so right that's why I am going to put my head down and focus on my college work and hope I can get a good job after I've completed my education. You're right maybe it's just a rough time at the minute with finding work maybe it will come my way soon 

That is so true I always get compared to my cousin who is the same age as me but doesn't need a job because his family is rich hes a snob and everything seems to work out for him without him putting the effort in and I put loads of work in and have nothing to show for it (rant over sorry xD) I know what you mean I am hoping if I put the work in I can be successful.

I know how you feel I've written it somewhere on SAS and I said that anxiety and a lot of other psychological conditions and its like a metaphorical brick wall in your life and gets in the way of doing what we want to do if things like anxiety didn't get in the way.

That is a really good goal to have just better yourself and not worry about what other people think.

Yeah I loved it was so fun I even met people from school who used to bully me and they hi fived me and stuff and had no idea it was me was quite funny  I know right? Is so ironic because now ive just been on some medication to stop me from getting acne again and if I still worked there I would still be okay and have money haha.
You're right property manager is a very good job if it doesn't work out the way we want it to it can still work out very good for us I think it's an optimists way of looking at it  and thankyou she just started the job today haha.

I will have a look we have cable tv but we only watch about 10 channels out of 500 haha so I must find out and will let you know. 
That is a shame.

Haha yeah do excuse my 'mum' thing just so used to using it xD. That is so interesting didn't think you would have heard of it but that makes sense and its so interesting I also didn't realize that your like half English I think haha? Correct me if I'm wrong xD. Yeah I know what you mean I must teach you some British terms and British slang- do you know what a brew is? Or what a cock up is? xD and yeah it's a bit easier for us because we've grown up with things like Friends and a lot of other American shows and films on British tv so we learn it more.

That is so true I like that quote and no I intend to I just haven't got around to it yet haha  and I know haha so fun and it was for a history exam so for a field trip we went to London and did the ripper walk basically a walk round Whitechapel where the murders took place at night and looked at the sights it was really fun.

Yeah that's why I like her so much even if you don't like Harry Potter shes still an inspiration and that is very true.

Hahaha yeah  and unfortunately not I just have got out of a relationship with a girl who basically found someone better without telling me I then woke up one morning and found myself blocked on Facebook and snapchat and had to find out from one of her friends that shed chosen someone else- a guy with a criminal record who beat up his last girlfriend.

That is really nice to hear and I think it is good to play it safe because if it is someone you like you don't want to make a wrong move or assumption good luck with it and I hope it works out for you, you deserve someone nice.

And to be honest I know it sounds stupid and ironic I don't like science that much mainly because I struggled in high school with it with little help from teachers but I do enjoy forensic science because it is different to normal science haha. I really enjoyed woodwork at school and making things that was my favourite subject at school.

You too Chad thanks again and speak to you soon.


----------



## Shadowsoftheworld

1) 
My name is David, I am 20 years old and I'm from the UK. I have many hobbies, most of which involve sitting, but there are some things that I'd like to have as hobbies that don't involve sitting, but I just don't have the motivation, and my anxiety also stops me with some. The sitting hobbies include, reading books, editing Wikipedia articles, general research and watching YouTube videos. The hobbies I'd like to do include, mountain climbing, rock climbing and traveling.



2) I'm looking for someone that I can talk to about general things, but also specific things. I enjoy deep philosophical conversations hat really get your mind thinking. I'd definitely like to make a close friendship, romantic, I'm not so sure. I care about the gender as much as I care about the voltage running through my plug sockets, which is not at all. Age, well I'm 20, I don't really care, but do you? Nationality, I'm British, I don't care, do you, and religion I'm atheist, do you care? 


3) I can communicate in almost any way you want. Just let me know.


----------



## The Patriot

jackripper03 said:


> Hey Chad, me too not even my best friend I talk to this much mainly cause he is into his pc gaming so much he hardly ever talks or meets up apart from in college and I haven't either and I really appreciate it thanks Chad!
> 
> I am the same I know how you feel it can be difficult for guys like us I only know one thing about cars and that's that I drive one to college and back haha. In England it seems everyone is football (soccer) crazy and I'm not a massive soccer fan I prefer other sports so find it difficult to make conversation.
> 
> And not a lot haha Tim Burton was here last month making a film starring Samuel L Jackson which kind of put Blackpool on the map xD and in the local news a woman rammed her car into a McDonalds drive thru but that's about an average day for Blackpool jk haha. Unfortunately not, its been raining heavily these past few days so not been able to get out much. I think my favourite part of the UK is a place called the Lake District there are loads of mountains, lakes and hills you can just explore its good to get away from the towns for a day there. I also like London which is just so good because there is always something going on and its so big aswell I really like it  How about you? What is your favourite place to visit and what is going on where you live?
> 
> You're so right that's why I am going to put my head down and focus on my college work and hope I can get a good job after I've completed my education. You're right maybe it's just a rough time at the minute with finding work maybe it will come my way soon
> 
> That is so true I always get compared to my cousin who is the same age as me but doesn't need a job because his family is rich hes a snob and everything seems to work out for him without him putting the effort in and I put loads of work in and have nothing to show for it (rant over sorry xD) I know what you mean I am hoping if I put the work in I can be successful.
> 
> I know how you feel I've written it somewhere on SAS and I said that anxiety and a lot of other psychological conditions and its like a metaphorical brick wall in your life and gets in the way of doing what we want to do if things like anxiety didn't get in the way.
> 
> That is a really good goal to have just better yourself and not worry about what other people think.
> 
> Yeah I loved it was so fun I even met people from school who used to bully me and they hi fived me and stuff and had no idea it was me was quite funny  I know right? Is so ironic because now ive just been on some medication to stop me from getting acne again and if I still worked there I would still be okay and have money haha.
> You're right property manager is a very good job if it doesn't work out the way we want it to it can still work out very good for us I think it's an optimists way of looking at it  and thankyou she just started the job today haha.
> 
> I will have a look we have cable tv but we only watch about 10 channels out of 500 haha so I must find out and will let you know.
> That is a shame.
> 
> Haha yeah do excuse my 'mum' thing just so used to using it xD. That is so interesting didn't think you would have heard of it but that makes sense and its so interesting I also didn't realize that your like half English I think haha? Correct me if I'm wrong xD. Yeah I know what you mean I must teach you some British terms and British slang- do you know what a brew is? Or what a cock up is? xD and yeah it's a bit easier for us because we've grown up with things like Friends and a lot of other American shows and films on British tv so we learn it more.
> 
> That is so true I like that quote and no I intend to I just haven't got around to it yet haha  and I know haha so fun and it was for a history exam so for a field trip we went to London and did the ripper walk basically a walk round Whitechapel where the murders took place at night and looked at the sights it was really fun.
> 
> Yeah that's why I like her so much even if you don't like Harry Potter shes still an inspiration and that is very true.
> 
> Hahaha yeah  and unfortunately not I just have got out of a relationship with a girl who basically found someone better without telling me I then woke up one morning and found myself blocked on Facebook and snapchat and had to find out from one of her friends that shed chosen someone else- a guy with a criminal record who beat up his last girlfriend.
> 
> That is really nice to hear and I think it is good to play it safe because if it is someone you like you don't want to make a wrong move or assumption good luck with it and I hope it works out for you, you deserve someone nice.
> 
> And to be honest I know it sounds stupid and ironic I don't like science that much mainly because I struggled in high school with it with little help from teachers but I do enjoy forensic science because it is different to normal science haha. I really enjoyed woodwork at school and making things that was my favourite subject at school.
> 
> You too Chad thanks again and speak to you soon.


Well I know Cock up means mistake and I know that when you go to a pub its a pint of beer but it also means when someone offers you a cuppa tea. am I right? haha none of my other English mates I know have ever offered to teach me any British Slang, that would be Ace (you see what I did there)

Hey you know to each their own just because you are British doesn't mean you have to like soccer, I love Hockey but that doesn't mean all Canadians have to like Hockey or American's American Football everyone has their own taste. But I am sure that's what generally tends to pass for convo in the realm of sports there and I suppose Rugby, perhaps you like Rugby better Jack.

The movie that was being filmed there by Tim Burton is apparently called Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children, that sounds nice, really great to be out in nature, see the mountains and the hills and Lakes sounds very peaceful and calming and I'm sure its beautiful up there, well being from Canada we have the great lakes here and beautiful trails and mountains, my favorite place to visit. Hmm I definitely uhm have a place I love to visit. JK (well that's entirely different)

My favorite place to go right now is just the Library, I enjoy the simple things like reading a book and going downtown when I can I actually enjoy the energy of the crowds especially at night, I'm a city boy I don't know I get bumped but I am too shy to initiate any kind of conversation I just like to check out the view, and by view well you know. But Saturdays I love going down to Yonge and Dundas or to Yonge and Eglinton (those are streets here)

If you go by my city (Toronto) yeah mostly Weekend Subway Closures, Runs for such and such an event, Road Closures, you probably heard there about our former Mayor, construction, construction, Police shot dead a Black Bear here today that was in the neighborhood there.

Not very much outside my window I'm outside the downtown core where all the fun really happens so to speak, people asking me for money, car crashes, pretty much the usual fair now. Here people walk past you and that's it, here we tend to go about our own ways now and again someone will greet you but some people NOT all tend to pass by with their heads in their phones or with an urgency like they really need to get somewhere.

White Chapel very cool. Would like to learn some British Slang, I've always loved The British, some I've met are it starts with A but the Majority I know have been great, three of my long time and most enduring friends over on facebook are British.

One of my favorites Edward is the biggest Jaws fan in London if not the world and is 2nd largest collector of Jaws memorabilia in the world and has done some Jaws documentaries his name is Edward McCormack from Liverpool.

Funny guy always has these hilarious pics yeah he's got an extensive collection of Jaws stuff and knows alot about the movie. She wasn't worth it, plenty of other fish in the sea. You seem like a great guy and you're only 18 with more maturity than plenty of guys your age, keep your pecker up (you know what I mean by this) not what it might sound like, same as keep your chin up 

Let me know how things are going, I will talk to you soon and Bobs Your Uncle. :grin2:


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

1) From MS, USA. Very openminded. I'm pretty chill so if you want to talk/ask about anything just message me. Like talking about everything...music, medications, deep stuff, and just shootin the breeze. 

2) I like talking to girls, still trying to figure out what's going on in y'all's head...probably never will ha.
Guys feel free to hmu too. 

3) your preference, I'm up for anything


----------



## jackripper03

The Patriot said:


> Well I know Cock up means mistake and I know that when you go to a pub its a pint of beer but it also means when someone offers you a cuppa tea. am I right? haha none of my other English mates I know have ever offered to teach me any British Slang, that would be Ace (you see what I did there)
> 
> Hey you know to each their own just because you are British doesn't mean you have to like soccer, I love Hockey but that doesn't mean all Canadians have to like Hockey or American's American Football everyone has their own taste. But I am sure that's what generally tends to pass for convo in the realm of sports there and I suppose Rugby, perhaps you like Rugby better Jack.
> 
> The movie that was being filmed there by Tim Burton is apparently called Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children, that sounds nice, really great to be out in nature, see the mountains and the hills and Lakes sounds very peaceful and calming and I'm sure its beautiful up there, well being from Canada we have the great lakes here and beautiful trails and mountains, my favorite place to visit. Hmm I definitely uhm have a place I love to visit. JK (well that's entirely different)
> 
> My favorite place to go right now is just the Library, I enjoy the simple things like reading a book and going downtown when I can I actually enjoy the energy of the crowds especially at night, I'm a city boy I don't know I get bumped but I am too shy to initiate any kind of conversation I just like to check out the view, and by view well you know. But Saturdays I love going down to Yonge and Dundas or to Yonge and Eglinton (those are streets here)
> 
> If you go by my city (Toronto) yeah mostly Weekend Subway Closures, Runs for such and such an event, Road Closures, you probably heard there about our former Mayor, construction, construction, Police shot dead a Black Bear here today that was in the neighborhood there.
> 
> Not very much outside my window I'm outside the downtown core where all the fun really happens so to speak, people asking me for money, car crashes, pretty much the usual fair now. Here people walk past you and that's it, here we tend to go about our own ways now and again someone will greet you but some people NOT all tend to pass by with their heads in their phones or with an urgency like they really need to get somewhere.
> 
> White Chapel very cool. Would like to learn some British Slang, I've always loved The British, some I've met are it starts with A but the Majority I know have been great, three of my long time and most enduring friends over on facebook are British.
> 
> One of my favorites Edward is the biggest Jaws fan in London if not the world and is 2nd largest collector of Jaws memorabilia in the world and has done some Jaws documentaries his name is Edward McCormack from Liverpool.
> 
> Funny guy always has these hilarious pics yeah he's got an extensive collection of Jaws stuff and knows alot about the movie. She wasn't worth it, plenty of other fish in the sea. You seem like a great guy and you're only 18 with more maturity than plenty of guys your age, keep your pecker up (you know what I mean by this) not what it might sound like, same as keep your chin up
> 
> Let me know how things are going, I will talk to you soon and Bobs Your Uncle. :grin2:


Was just thinking about you today when I saw on the TV that Cheers was on haha xD

Hahaha yeah where I live we use brew more often when describing a cup of tea but both are right well done am proud haha  and no worries would love to teach them some of them are so funny and I do see what you did that's brilliant haha xD.

You're right  and I know what you mean. Haha you're right I really like rugby a few of my friends play it as well, just isn't always easy making rugby conversation with people from a town that's football mad haha.

Yeah that's the one really looking forward to seeing it how did you know that haha? It is and I can imagine that is one of the reasons Ive always wanted to visit Canada with its vast wilderness and beautiful lakes its amazing haha. My great uncle used to live in Canada cant remember where but he used to love it because of the scenery.

That is really nice I would like to visit the Library more its just the one near to me isn't very good they don't look after the books or keep it quiet that's why I prefer the college library. That's great our town can be nice at sometimes in the year and that is one of the reasons I would like to live in London I love the hustle and the bustle. I am like that I struggle initiating conversation but once someone starts a conversation and if it's the right environment like college I can flow quite well and talk to new people. I've even noticed that being on here talking to you has massively increased my confidence.

Yeah that's what I meant just wasn't sure if you might be from a town near Toronto or something  and ahaha right sounds very typical for a city  I like that sort of hustle and bustle and even though Blackpool isn't the smallest town we don't get a lot of that sort of thing and I have must drive you mad having a building site on every other street. Haha really that is scary and nothing like what we'd get in the UK haha think the most wild animal n English neighbourhoods is a fox xD.

And I get you same here I am from a quiet street away from the town centre. And same here haha same sort of thing and I know occasionally I will met someone I know at my local supermarket or in the shopping centre (mall) but other than that people mind their own business. I once stayed in a village just outside of Blackpool and that is very different; everyone seems to know each other and go in and out of each other's houses as they please without and invite or knocking on the door.

Which reminds me I once saw a Michael Moore documentary in which he said a lot of people in Canada do not lock their doors when they are asleep or when they go out is that true? (sorry for the stereotype) just somet I have wondered haha.

Have you seen that TV show Whitechapel? And that is great I would love to teach it here are my favourites and see if you know what they mean? 'Ay up' 'Cocker' '***' (not as in the offensive term for homosexual haha hope this website doesn't censor that) 'Jog On' and 'Snog' I didn't realise how much British slang are in fact swearwords haha so have left a lot out xD. And your right its like every country some can be right a***holes *(see if you can spot the British slang with the extra letter in that haha) and think that they are superior to other nations and stuff and I think what is the point in causing arguments. Really maybe if you're on Facebook one time I could add you up to you though?

That is so cool! Haha really interesting xD I would love to have a massive collection like that not sure what of though probably 80s music or something haha. That is really cool.

And you're right in the UK he would be known as a chav because of his general attitude towards life he takes hard drugs which is wrong and is just a nasty piece of work all round and you're right thank you that means a lot I will don't worry and haha I know what you meant xD.

I will hahaha speak to you soon Chad.


----------



## The Patriot

jackripper03 said:


> Was just thinking about you today when I saw on the TV that Cheers was on haha xD
> 
> Hahaha yeah where I live we use brew more often when describing a cup of tea but both are right well done am proud haha  and no worries would love to teach them some of them are so funny and I do see what you did that's brilliant haha xD.
> 
> You're right  and I know what you mean. Haha you're right I really like rugby a few of my friends play it as well, just isn't always easy making rugby conversation with people from a town that's football mad haha.
> 
> Yeah that's the one really looking forward to seeing it how did you know that haha? It is and I can imagine that is one of the reasons Ive always wanted to visit Canada with its vast wilderness and beautiful lakes its amazing haha. My great uncle used to live in Canada cant remember where but he used to love it because of the scenery.
> 
> That is really nice I would like to visit the Library more its just the one near to me isn't very good they don't look after the books or keep it quiet that's why I prefer the college library. That's great our town can be nice at sometimes in the year and that is one of the reasons I would like to live in London I love the hustle and the bustle. I am like that I struggle initiating conversation but once someone starts a conversation and if it's the right environment like college I can flow quite well and talk to new people. I've even noticed that being on here talking to you has massively increased my confidence.
> 
> Yeah that's what I meant just wasn't sure if you might be from a town near Toronto or something  and ahaha right sounds very typical for a city  I like that sort of hustle and bustle and even though Blackpool isn't the smallest town we don't get a lot of that sort of thing and I have must drive you mad having a building site on every other street. Haha really that is scary and nothing like what we'd get in the UK haha think the most wild animal n English neighbourhoods is a fox xD.
> 
> And I get you same here I am from a quiet street away from the town centre. And same here haha same sort of thing and I know occasionally I will met someone I know at my local supermarket or in the shopping centre (mall) but other than that people mind their own business. I once stayed in a village just outside of Blackpool and that is very different; everyone seems to know each other and go in and out of each other's houses as they please without and invite or knocking on the door.
> 
> Which reminds me I once saw a Michael Moore documentary in which he said a lot of people in Canada do not lock their doors when they are asleep or when they go out is that true? (sorry for the stereotype) just somet I have wondered haha.
> 
> Have you seen that TV show Whitechapel? And that is great I would love to teach it here are my favourites and see if you know what they mean? 'Ay up' 'Cocker' '***' (not as in the offensive term for homosexual haha hope this website doesn't censor that) 'Jog On' and 'Snog' I didn't realise how much British slang are in fact swearwords haha so have left a lot out xD. And your right its like every country some can be right a***holes *(see if you can spot the British slang with the extra letter in that haha) and think that they are superior to other nations and stuff and I think what is the point in causing arguments. Really maybe if you're on Facebook one time I could add you up to you though?
> 
> That is so cool! Haha really interesting xD I would love to have a massive collection like that not sure what of though probably 80s music or something haha. That is really cool.
> 
> And you're right in the UK he would be known as a chav because of his general attitude towards life he takes hard drugs which is wrong and is just a nasty piece of work all round and you're right thank you that means a lot I will don't worry and haha I know what you meant xD.
> 
> I will hahaha speak to you soon Chad.


Hey Jack How're ya? its funny I started watching the 1st season on youtube again after they stopped showing it on tv but ever since I got into some other video's I haven't watched anything else, except for listening to music. But haha good to know Cheers makes you think of me here.

I'm also happy to hear Jack that you talking to me has boosted your confidence, I know what its like to struggle with low self esteem and I've been lucky to meet people online and later in real life who really helped me find my confidence, I'm still self conscious but I have more of a backbone.

I have a little more self assurance about who I am and yeah anytime you need a friend Jack message me like I said I may not always be here but I hope I can get to know you more.

Respect is mutual given 50/50 We respect each other it goes both ways and I will give as much to you in our friendship as you give to me but yes I'm glad speaking to me has helped your self confidence Jack.

Hear you about Rugby talk to a South African or an Australian about Rugby and they will have a long conversation about it, not personally speaking since I don't watch, I know of rugby but its not a sport I have ever paid any particular interest in, I know of the All Blacks but its like Nascar or F1 I don't pay particular attention to it but I know its there and I've seen it here and there.

Do you like Horseracing? I love horseracing, American Pharoah could become the first horse in 37 years to win The Triple Crown since Seattle Slew in 1978.

Not anyone I know here. I think people are very vigilant in this neighborhood at least about keeping their doors locked. I know my grandmother and mom back in South Africa had people who'd walk in and out of the house, and I've heard of times when people use to do that, but now people are more cautious about leaving their doors open especially in today's world.

I don't think I have, though it sounds vaguely familiar but no I have not seen white chapel, you should recommend to me some British shows you'd think I would like (other than Downton Abby lol) What are some good shows in England that you'd recommend? maybe I can find them online.

Actually can't say I do Jack. I wish I had some terms to teach you but I don't know anything particular. My Job developer thought I had an interview yesterday, so after I spent the day with her writing out my interview responses and practicing them and looking at other job postings etc

We had to rush down because when I called she said she wouldn't be in tomorrow meaning today and so I asked her if she wanted me to come in and she said yes so my worker took that to mean she meant come in for an interview but no she just wanted to look at my resume.

Tomorrow I have a job fair for East Side Mario's, I was only teasing my worker that I might want to work there but she took me seriously and made us go in and look at it and yeah now she wants me to go for this interview.

I'm Chad on facebook I'm the guy with the BlueJays logo (its our city baseball team) something that haha I know would be hard to talk about there in the UK. Yes add me any time Jack. What's your last name (pm me if you want) I do have to go for a while but will check in again when I get back. Hey Jack not sure if I do but worried I may have a virus on my computer (it went off earlier for some reason) and If that is the case it be best if you could add me on FB so I could contact you via my phone instead of here k. Thanks. Chad (BlueJays logo) Chad A.


----------



## rdrr

Befriend me, if you'd like
I accept friendly PM's, day or night
If you are brave enough I also have Skype
So come one come all, it might change your life!


----------



## Cam1

*1) Who are you?*

I'm from Virginia, US. I'm on SAS because I have SA and can't articulate my thoughts and opinions well with most people in real life because of it. I prefer to communicate through writing but am also working on improving my verbal communication skills and would be open to practicing with people on Skype or whatever.

I'm interested in music (rock, alternative, classic rock), movies and shows (listed on profile), reading, writing, hockey, and geocaching, among other things.

*2) What are you looking for?*

People to talk to in my spare time who understand SA and want to talk about random ****. Gender/Age/Race/Etc. is all irrelevant.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

I prefer SAS PM's. Possibly Skype but I'm not really into calling/video.


----------



## Bizarre

The Patriot said:


> Never hurts to try and broaden ones social horizons, trying to work on initiating and keeping conversations going. So I'm going to introduce myself around here again for those who don't know me and see where things go.
> 
> Who are you?
> 
> To those I haven't seen here before I'm Chad, use to be known here as IronPain or pain in the butt (jk) Love Classic Rock, 70's 80's, 90's music, Jazz, I'm mostly into anything except for Folk, very old style country music and world. Do some song writing of my own from time to time, enjoy classic movies, dramatic movies, character driven movies etc soap watcher (not the dish washing soap ) Loved old classic tv shows from the 80's, love reading, going out to my social group on Saturday's to interact with live people, Love Sports (BlueJays, Raptors, Leafs, Argo's) taking a walk and admiring the beauty (oh so much beauty out there)
> 
> Have a huge crush on the Librarian Jennifer (who I can't say more than Hi to) like I said oh so much beauty out there. I'm Shy initially but comfortable if we have a common environment and I see you're approachable and friendly. I am someone who goes out of his way to help others who need it. I'm easy going but that doesn't mean I'm a push over. I'm cautious, resourceful, aware, I like civil war history, not into using my hands in a mechanical way, can't tell you how to fix your car but I love reading Poetry, singing, dancing, acting, passionate, compassionate, love animals. My family is very important to me. I know my strengths and weakness, I am a wicked cool dancer, I sing really well (depending on your taste in music) I can swim really good, I'm good at Chess, and acting. Drawings never been a strength, fixing cars, sky diving (haha jk there) I've never tried Sky diving. There's alot.
> 
> What are you looking for?
> 
> What are you offering  just down to earth people with good hearts who are compassionate, understanding (non Judgemental) Fiesty, fun, who I can be myself around and talk to, someone who's here to make friends and would like the chance to get to meet someone new or wants to teach me something (not Sky diving) I'm just looking to connect to work on my socializing and have the courage to meet someone I'm not going to be afraid to challenge at times, too many times I meet someone and I become the agreer the yes man, the guy who's too afraid to stand up for himself and challenge something because I feel stupid or I'm too scared and nervous. Respect is Mutual, healthy debates are good, friendships aren't perfect but you take the bad with the good.
> 
> How are you willing to communicate here for right now or by text (until we know each other better) and more for those who live In Toronto maybe when we know each other better we can arrange to hang out, provided we like each other  okay well I'll chat to you again, Hi all been up a long time need my sleep talk again soon.


What a nice post. I often cannot think to write that much about myself in one sitting. Wicked cool dancing seems like something no one would want to miss out on.  What kind of dancing do you do?

I also like healthy debates. It definitely expands the mind when you are in a nonjudgmental environment.


----------



## jackripper03

The Patriot said:


> Hey Jack How're ya? its funny I started watching the 1st season on youtube again after they stopped showing it on tv but ever since I got into some other video's I haven't watched anything else, except for listening to music. But haha good to know Cheers makes you think of me here.
> 
> I'm also happy to hear Jack that you talking to me has boosted your confidence, I know what its like to struggle with low self esteem and I've been lucky to meet people online and later in real life who really helped me find my confidence, I'm still self conscious but I have more of a backbone.
> 
> I have a little more self assurance about who I am and yeah anytime you need a friend Jack message me like I said I may not always be here but I hope I can get to know you more.
> 
> Respect is mutual given 50/50 We respect each other it goes both ways and I will give as much to you in our friendship as you give to me but yes I'm glad speaking to me has helped your self confidence Jack.
> 
> Hear you about Rugby talk to a South African or an Australian about Rugby and they will have a long conversation about it, not personally speaking since I don't watch, I know of rugby but its not a sport I have ever paid any particular interest in, I know of the All Blacks but its like Nascar or F1 I don't pay particular attention to it but I know its there and I've seen it here and there.
> 
> Do you like Horseracing? I love horseracing, American Pharoah could become the first horse in 37 years to win The Triple Crown since Seattle Slew in 1978.
> 
> Not anyone I know here. I think people are very vigilant in this neighborhood at least about keeping their doors locked. I know my grandmother and mom back in South Africa had people who'd walk in and out of the house, and I've heard of times when people use to do that, but now people are more cautious about leaving their doors open especially in today's world.
> 
> I don't think I have, though it sounds vaguely familiar but no I have not seen white chapel, you should recommend to me some British shows you'd think I would like (other than Downton Abby lol) What are some good shows in England that you'd recommend? maybe I can find them online.
> 
> Actually can't say I do Jack. I wish I had some terms to teach you but I don't know anything particular. My Job developer thought I had an interview yesterday, so after I spent the day with her writing out my interview responses and practicing them and looking at other job postings etc
> 
> We had to rush down because when I called she said she wouldn't be in tomorrow meaning today and so I asked her if she wanted me to come in and she said yes so my worker took that to mean she meant come in for an interview but no she just wanted to look at my resume.
> 
> Tomorrow I have a job fair for East Side Mario's, I was only teasing my worker that I might want to work there but she took me seriously and made us go in and look at it and yeah now she wants me to go for this interview.
> 
> I'm Chad on facebook I'm the guy with the BlueJays logo (its our city baseball team) something that haha I know would be hard to talk about there in the UK. Yes add me any time Jack. What's your last name (pm me if you want) I do have to go for a while but will check in again when I get back. Hey Jack not sure if I do but worried I may have a virus on my computer (it went off earlier for some reason) and If that is the case it be best if you could add me on FB so I could contact you via my phone instead of here k. Thanks. Chad (BlueJays logo) Chad A.


Hey Chad, I'm great thanks and thanks for your reply haha that is funny here they show it on a channel called Gold which shows a lot of old comedy tv shows like Only Fools and Horses, Porridge, The Vicar of Dibley, Fawlty Towers and Father Ted you might have heard of some of them?

I know what you mean I didn't think that meeting people online would help my confidence with face to face talking but it has. That is good that you have met them sorts of people and I know a few but I need more people like that in my life to help my confidence.
That is good think that is the first step to being confident; being self-assured of who you are and once you know that it's a lot easier. Thank you very much that means a lot and no worries just reply whenever you're free or whatever.

You're right that is very true  and thanks a lot I am always here if you ever need me.

I understand what you mean I suppose it's all about the sport the country and your local team is good at I can't imagine there being a Canadian rugby team haha but I bet the local baseball teams do well and I always hear that Canada does well in the Winter Olympics.

I don't really watch it but I sometimes like to put bets on at ascot don't know if you've heard of it it's the biggest horse racing event in the UK. That is amazing though. 

I know what you mean aha I was just interested it was a very biased documentary and he was trying to say how much safer Canada was compared the US but he only looked at one town and it was made in 2004. I suppose wherever you go there are problems with crime and things even in the safest of towns.

It is quite good if you're into Jack The Ripper stories it's a modern day dramatization of it, its quite good. Haha yeah there is the UK Inbetweeners which is funny about 4 average British teenagers. I also like QI (quite interesting) which is a fact quiz show where you can learn some really interesting facts that you might not know it's presented by Stephen Fry who you may have heard of? I also like a lot of satire programs that criticise the government like Have I Got News for You and Mock The Week. Think you can get all of them on youtube.

Haha no worries they were quite difficult; Ay Up is a way of saying hello in Yorkshire which is near where I live. Cocker means friend and the third ones been censored but it means cigarette over here. Jog on means go away and snog is another word for make out. 
That is good I think preparation is one of the best things to have for a job interview other than qualifications and experience the next post important thing is being prepared and it makes you more confident when going in for the interview.

Oh right I understand well good luck with it anyway  and good luck at your job fair it's better to try and put your name out there rather than not try at all. Hope it works out for you you're a nice guy you deserve something decent.

I will pm you now  and thanks a lot will speak to you again soon Chad.


----------



## SociallyAnxiousCoffee

*Who are you?

*I am someone who has social anxiety/avoidant personality. I am 28, and from the United States. I'm a guy.

*What are you looking for?

*I'm looking to develop close relationships that endure over time. I'm a decently intelligent person, and like to have intelligent conversations, but I'm not so much a scholar that I like to belabor obscure philosophical things. Though that is fun to do.

I would like to meet someone who can talk a lot. I like to have companions, rather than busy friends. I'm an atheist, but I'm not an anti-theist. I like to talk to religious people, so if you are religious, don't be afraid to message me. I like to read, though my personal issues have put a damper on that recently.

*How are you willing to communicate?

*Email, skype, PM, texting. I would like to talk on the phone, because electronic forms of communication tend to be soulless; it's nice to hear a voice and talk to real people. Let's you practice fighting social anxiety, too, and develop socially. You don't learn to talk to people unless you talk to them, after all.


----------



## VidaDuerme

*Who are you?*
I'm KT. I'm a fairly anxious person with social phobias and insomnia. I'm 24 and currently residing in the American south.

*What are you looking for?*
A companion, essentially. I have young children and lost contact with most of my friends because we are in different places in life. I talk to kids and about kids every day, so it would be nice to have someone to discuss things other than Mickey Mouse with. I'm free for large chunks of time during the day and intellectually starved for conversation.

*How are you willing to communicate?*
Primarily through PM or text. I don't have a lot of data so SMS is easiest.


----------



## iminnocentenough

So who is like me and has scanned everyone in the thread, but you're too afraid to message them?


----------



## VidaDuerme

Pretty much. Worked up the nerve for one message and that is about it.


----------



## iminnocentenough

VidaDuerme said:


> Pretty much. Worked up the nerve for one message and that is about it.


Lol! Same here and they never responded even though they were on all day. Guess I didn't meet their friendship criterion :grin2:


----------



## VidaDuerme

I'm going to choose to believe they left the page open or were feeling shy.


----------



## DJAshton

I'll reply to anyone who wants to talk to me, no matter what you want to talk about


----------



## VidaDuerme

Feel free to message me if you like.


----------



## iminnocentenough

rosecolored said:


> 1. I don't want to give out my name and stuff just yet. My main interests are anime/manga, a few videogame series, and fashion/beauty.I don't have many hobbies right now, just reading and cooking.
> 
> 2. It would be nice to make some close friends here, but I'm not sure if I can really feel conn
> 
> ected to someone through internet alone. I'm willing to try, though. I'm ok with talking about our problems (don't expect much good advice from me though lol). It's much easier to talk to people who share common interests, but I'm open to those who don't. I'm Christian, so I'd like to talk to people that are too, but I won't exclude those who aren't. I prefer to talk to people around my age. I'm not really looking for romance, but if we both somehow started to like each other, I'd be open to it.
> 
> 3. We can pm here, then move to skype once we're more acquainted. I'd really like to voice chat through skype, because I think I could connect better that way (but I'm ok with text).


Hi, I have a bachelors degree in Friend Ecology and I think I might qualify to perhaps become an acquaintance of sorts. I have no idea what I am saying i'm incredibly bored....lmao :serious:


----------



## Findedeux

*1) Who are you?*

I am 33/M and live in Central FL.

I am on SAS because all my life I have had an almost impossible time forming and maintaining relationships. I have gotten used to being alone but know that pretty much everything is more fun with another person. Do you know anyone that likes to go to the movies alone?

I spend a good amount of my time playing guitar, doing photography, watching TV, buying video games (I never seem to get around to playing them), reading books, and weightlifting.

I don't really think of myself as an intellectual anymore only because I never seem to have the time to actually have intellectual conversations with anyone.

*2) What are you looking for?*

I would prefer to talk with people who live in FL and who might actually be interested in a real-live friendship down the line. It seems like it is inevitable (at least for me) that internet-only relationships tend to peter out and die.

I am open to friendship or other.

I am absolutely fine with people who share different interests than me as long as we get along. I don't think anyone's goal when meeting someone is to have small talk (that's why its called small talk) so I would definitely say I am more interested in forming a real friendship.

Gender doesn't matter. Open to all ages.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

SAS Private messages to start and then whatever. I am not really very active on Skype, etc, but am willing to fire them up.


----------



## FloweringSeason

*Intro*

I'm Renee. I'm a 22 year old asexual grad student. I love reading books, science, history, watching tv/movies. I also enjoy talking about football. I'm looking for friends to have great conversations with.


----------



## SilentLyric

iminnocentenough said:


> So who is like me and has scanned everyone in the thread, but you're too afraid to message them?


eh, not afraid, but there's little incentive to force conversation. there has to be common ground somewhere.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

Anyone wants to talk just say hey n I'll do the rest.


----------



## Fanta can

2 late


----------



## Bizarre

Feel free to message me, looking for friends. :smile2:


----------



## johnsnow

Im Andrew 30 from Manchester uk. looking for friends in Manchester or near by! but happy to talk to anyone just pm me!!


----------



## moongazerlily

*Always looking for online friends*

Some of my best friends and relationships have been online. It IS possible and some have moved into real life after awhile too. So, here goes:

1) Who are you?

Victoria, 32, USA

Hobbies: Watching streaming shows online (network websites, Hulu, NetFlix, Crackle.com, playing video games (mostly Nintendo and console -- some PC, some app), going for walks outside but I'm mostly too afraid to by myself which is a shame, since I do like it. I color in coloring books ones for "adults" (Dream Catcher etc) and ones for children too (Curious George). I'd like to get into crafting but I don't currently do anything like that. I have A LOT of other interests (paranormal, aliens, horror movies, exotic animals, new age stuff)

2) What are you looking for?

I'd like to make some friends who could eventually become close friends. Sadly, most of the time after a certain period of time I lose my close friends online, they become too busy, find jobs and etc. then leave me behind. I currently don't work and am on SSI, so I have A LOT of time on my hands. A romantic partner isn't out of the question but I'd want to get to know someone for awhile and see where things go.

It is fine if someone doesn't share all of my interests for friendship but relationship wise, more is better. I don't mind small talk but I prefer people I can be open with and that can be open with me. Deep intellectual and emotional is what I aim for in life but it seems difficult and extremely rare to find. People close to me might be nice, but I'd be leery about meeting up if they wanted to. I am mostly melancholic misanthrope, so anyone who messages must be able to get along with someone like me. I am not miserable or in a bad mood all the time. I am diagnosed with depression on top of the social phobia. I don't need cheering up, necessarily.

Prefer male to females but that's sadly because that's all I know for chatting, after 18 years chatting online as a biological female. I rarely find females I can be the same with, as I am with most males. Age 20+, nationality - doesn't matter, religion -- just no one who wants to argue about it OR puts any religion down

3) How are you willing to communicate?

I'd prefer kik, I could download Skype or any other messenger. Texting, I use a gov't tracfone, so I am limited on minutes (texting might be unlimited, unsure). I am not good with talking on the phone anyway, I never have anything to say, yet can write forever when it's via text words.


----------



## bad baby

looking for people to talk to. anyone really.
<----------add me on skype if you like. instant messaging kind of scary for me, but i'm trying to push myself.


----------



## EndlessBlu

Looking for intelligent people to have brain numbingly inane non-intellectual conversations with

Interests include music, anime, films (I'll gladly take recommendations for any of these) and a proclivity toward the dark side of life


----------



## flarf

*DMX voice* i have no friends


----------



## pkore1015

*1) Who are you?*
Brittany. 22. Virginia, Usa.
My interests/hobbies are playing video games, snakes (mostly ball pythons), and spending time with my son.
I work in retail as an inventory/department supervisor.
I am on SAS to meet people who I can relate to since it is impossible to make friends with people who don't understand SA.

*2) What are you looking for?*
Close friends mostly.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*
SAS private messages, texting, facebook, or steam.


----------



## amyc16

*1) Who are you?*
I'm a 17 year old girl, I'm from Virginia. I love music, I'm mostly into country and pop. I'm a big fan of gymnastics, I'm not in anyway good at it, but I follow the sport really closely. I also enjoy reading, writing, and binge watching shows on netflix.

*2) What are you looking for?*
A close friendship, someone I can vent to, and someone who feels comfortable enough venting to me. Someone who won't judge me for who I am. I would prefer someone 18 or under as I can probably relate to them more.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*
I'm willing to talk pretty much anyway. Kik, email, text, skype (only text, until I get comfortable enough with the person)


----------



## Ignopius

*1) Who are you?*
I am an 18 year old male from Oklahoma. I enjoy philosophy, science and computers. I spend most nights of my week watching Netflix, anime, or playing video games. I love all reptiles and especially snakes! I have a pet Gecko named Dobey after the shark in the movie, Anchor Man 2. I also cannot leave out my companion Poppy my Beagle who keeps me company during my lonely days.

*2) What are you looking for? *
Whatever you want! I am down for just casual conversation once in awhile. But I'm also down for friendship where we vent about emotional/personal things. I would also like if you took interest in anything I mentioned as my hobbies, so we have something to talk about. Keeping things fresh can often be hard in online relationships.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*
First start by sending me a PM on here. Then we can go from there with skype or texting.


----------



## thebigofan

1) Who are you?
I'm Michelle, I'm 17, Canadian. My hobbies are surfing the internet, anime, manga, studying Japanese and reading. I have wide variety of interests; politics, science, history. 


2) What are you looking for?
I want to make any kind of friend. The age or gender doesn't matter to me. 


3) How are you willing to communicate?
Skype, Facebook, texting, calling, meeting in person etc


----------



## QuietSoul

1) Who are you?
My name is Carlos, I'm turning 28 soon. Interests include Video Games, Anime, Soccer, Raves, Music, plus much more. 

2) What are you looking for?
Friends. People who just want to talk or hang out (once we're better acquainted of course). I'd prefer people around their 20s as it would probably be easier for us to relate.

3) How are you willing to communicate?
PM or text at first, then skype or meeting in person.


----------



## psk

My name is Pam, I'm 54 years old. I no longer work - I'm on disability, so I have all kind's of spare time. I'm either painfully shy or have SA - I'm not really sure. I'm looking to make friend's, purely platonic. I really would like to start a pen-pal type friendship, that includes al aspect's of life. I live alone and just want to make new friend's.


----------



## zazen11

1) Who are you?

30 y.o male living in West Midlands UK. I'm not much to shout about really. I enjoy reading, working out, yoga, and anything else that keeps me sane. I feel like I need to meet other people more than I do. I think life is mostly about genetic inheritance and luck, so I try not to be too judgemental. My time seems to be divided between wallowing in disaster and uncertainty and doing things to try and help myself be a better and happier person. 

2) What are you looking for?

Mutual friendship. I'm looking for someone to chat to and possibly meet up with, so it would be good if there wasn't a big distance. I can chat about most things. 25+ is probably best, but if you think we could have things in common get in touch. I'm gay and have meeting other gay people in mind, but it's not a rule. Mostly I'm just looking for companionship with people I can get on with.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Private message, email, Skype, In person.


----------



## Nanoka

Hi. I am twenty five years old from England. In a relationship. I have been receiving therapy for SA, which is mainly triggered around work. I am an introvert by nature and I don't consider myself very sociable or talkative (I don't think that's a bad thing though). I am a bit of a nerd as I read manga and play videogames (I only have steam and 3ds). I like learning Japanese in my free time, and I am considering taking up the electric guitar. I also love traveling, and being surrounded by nature. 

I'm looking to make some friends, online or offline, doesn't matter where you are from. I am quite open-minded to people but I do prefer deep intellectual/thoughtful conversations, and people who contribute to the conversation rather than say nothing/little. It would be cool if you had similar interests too! We can talk through PM, e-mail and if we hit it off we can talk on LINE, steam or whatsapp.


----------



## Depressed94

I dont dissevere friends also i am retarded cos i cant spell lol


----------



## NomadicKitsune

Even though I only joined very recently I am pushing myself to make more of a effort to post, before I panic and over think and end up not posting. So here goes nothing....

My name is Gary and I am 24 years old. I live in the USA in Utah. My hobbies are reading sci-fi and fantasy books, watching anime and reading manga. I also enjoy creature features and black & white movies, especially the rubber suit Godzilla movies. I enjoy watching Korean dramas on Netflix . Oh, I also enjoy raving like a madman to my cat Punk. 

I am on SAS as a attempt to get help being more comfortable conversing with people in any fashion.

I am really just looking for friends, because I live a fairly solitary life and work graveyards so I don't get many chances to socialize with other people. I have no preference in regards to gender and religion. Someone close to my age would be nice but necessary. 


I be most comfortable by SAS PM, text, email, or Facebook (don't have a account but I could make one), and/or KIK. Maybe face to face or by Skype eventually.

Message me if you'd like.


----------



## Guitarman100

1) Who are you?
I'm a 20 year old male, I'm from Mexico. I love music, I'm mostly into Metal, rock and classical. I'm like playing classical guitar, swimming and learn more about the world and different cultures

2) What are you looking for?
A close friendship, someone I can vent to, and someone who feels comfortable enough venting to me. Someone who won't judge me for who I am. I would prefer someone between 17 - 25 as I can probably relate to them. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?
I'm willing to talk pretty much anyway. Kik, email, text, skype (only text, until I get comfortable enough with the person).


----------



## Blue2015

My name is Joseph, I don't mind being called Joe. I'm 19 years old. I live in Stoke-on-Trent, Staffordshire, UK. I enjoy reading and I'm interested in watching online lectures and documentaries about world issues and different groups/approaches of how to deal with them. I've recently joined SAS because I suffer from social anxiety and depression, have no friends as a result and rarely leave home. So I guess I'm looking for others I could socially interact with and hopefully make some friends. 
I don't care whether your a boy or a girl and age doesn't concern me or religion, nationality, ideology. I'm just looking for people to talk to.
So if you just need someone to talk to, then private message me, because I do.


----------



## Furiosa

1) Male, from the UK, West Midlands. Some of my hobbies include fitness, swimming, films - particularly horrors and zombie films, gaming and retro consoles, music, comping (competitions), anime, cycling and roller skating. I am a qualified chef so naturally I love food, baking and finding new recipes to try. I joined SAS a few months ago as I wanted to chat to people who are going through similar experiences to myself so that I can learn more about my condition. I would class my SA as mild to moderate, depending on the situation. 

2) Looking to establish new friendships. Would prefer to chat with people aged 20 +, although this is not set in stone, just a preference. Happy to chat to males and females, nationality and religion etc is not an issue. I currently have a very small social circle so I am looking to make new friends to chat with online. I feel like I keep all my feelings bottled up and dont really have anyone who I can confide in about my SA and my life, so it would be great to have other people to talk to who are going through similar experiences. 

3) Chat via PM on here, add on Facebook, Skype, Whatsapp or text. Will happily reply to all messages and offers of friendship


----------



## Shawn81

*1) Who are you?*

Shawn/34/southwest USA. On here because I don't have any friends. I listen to death metal and other similar subgenres. Currently completely in love with BabyMetal. I work part-time, and spend the rest of my time sitting here at my computer watching Twitch, playing games alone, or binge-watching sci-fi tv shows on Netflix, or watching Monty Python. Favorites are Hercules, Xena, Stargate SG1, Star Trek TNG, Firefly, etc. Disabling anxiety put me out of work for 10 years until last year when I became a peer support for a behavioral health agency. Severe anxiety, depression since I was a child. Horrible social anxiety.

*2) What are you looking for?*

Anything. I have, literally, zero friends, and no family I speak to often. Extremely lonely romantically, but this is the internet, and I have enough trouble building basic relationships in the first place, so not getting my hopes up. I'm even shy online. No kids, don't want any. Agnostic. I don't require someone to share my interests just to talk to me. It would be nice to find people who are into the same things. Sexually straight, but gender doesn't matter with potential friends.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

On here would be fine to start. A PM or whatever.


----------



## Theresa Ann

My names Theresa, and I'm 25 years old. I'm Puerto Rican, and have lived in Florida for most of my life. In my spare time I enjoy listening to music, writing, & reading. I'm also guilty of playing video games on my PS4, watching wrestling, along with a bunch of other TV shows. I'm honestly open to making new friends while on here. Currently not sure if I really want anything romantic though, but as I said friends would be greatly appreciated. I'm a pretty good listener to those who just want someone to talk to about daily struggles and what not. Age doesn't really matter to me. Communicating works on here, Facebook, or KIK. Perhaps texting once I get to know you a little more.0


----------



## Section80

anybody wanna exchange numbers & txt? I have an unlimited texts plan & recently I'm lucky if I send 6 or 7. Or what's app if thts easier? 27 Years Old from Scotland


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

1) Who are you?
Huh. Hi. I'm NAME WITHHELD. I'm 15 and a boy (last time I checked). Ok is that enough information? Oh. I guess you might like want my interests. I like psychology. And philosophy. And story-creating. 

2) What are you looking for?
A friend. Preferably under 18 since I feel awkward talking to adults and they intimidate me. I guess I'd also rather talk to a boy since girls intimidate me as well. Actually, just no one message me, ok?

3) How are you willing to communicate?
E-mail. Skype (no video chat due to obvious reasons). Uhh. Yeah that's it. I'm pretty laem.


----------



## Findedeux

bump


----------



## iminnocentenough

extra bump. this is agood thread.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

1. A loser
2. A loser
3. With my fingers.


----------



## Telliblah

1)sTiG_hElMeRsLaYaXxX666XxX/21/base of the Finnish-Swedish penis shaft

Interests include **** and funposting, watching anime, watching things that isn't anime, thinking about things, finding flaws in everything, self-pitying, listening to music, artwork, popping pills, psychology, fantasizing about this and that, public swimming pools, animals and twisted corrupted animals

I'm on SAS because I have no friends and overall life. And also this "social anxiety" thing

2) I'm not looking for anything in particular I'll work with whatever
I like unboring people but dumb and arrogant ones are frustrating to me

3)Words



P.S. i have nudes prepared


----------



## iminnocentenough

Telliblah said:


> 1)sTiG_hElMeRsLaYaXxX666XxX/21/base of the Finnish-Swedish penis shaft
> 
> Interests include **** and funposting, watching anime, watching things that isn't anime, thinking about things, finding flaws in everything, self-pitying, listening to music, artwork, popping pills, psychology, fantasizing about this and that, public swimming pools, animals and twisted corrupted animals
> 
> I'm on SAS because I have no friends and overall life. And also this "social anxiety" thing
> 
> 2) I'm not looking for anything in particular I'll work with whatever
> I like unboring people but dumb and arrogant ones are frustrating to me
> 
> 3)Words
> 
> P.S. i have nudes prepared


100 years old, eh? I got a bottle of prune juice with our name on it!


----------



## iminnocentenough

*Who am I?*

Hi, guys, my names iminnocentenough! I guess I'm supposed to tell you about myself so here I go, but I'll just tell everyone to look at my profile because that has a lot of information on it. Anyways, I love reading, writing horror stories, swimming, 70s to 90s monster movies, hiking, amusement parks, dogs, cooking, and a ton of other things. I also take care of my pet hermit crabs and have had some of them for over 5 years. I've been struggling with severe anxiety for 5+ years, and would love to make friends with similar people.

*What am I looking for?*

Really, I'm just looking for people who don't get offended easily or people with a good sense of humor. I guess I would be open to other things besides friendship, but my primary focus is pure friendship! Also, you gotta be a nice, but not the creepy kind of nice. Who the hell am I kidding? I'll literally talk to anyone.

*How am I willing to communicate?*

Texting, Kik, SAS chat, Facebook, or anything you can think of really.


----------



## Telliblah

iminnocentenough said:


> 100 years old, eh? I got a bottle of prune juice with our name on it!


oo i love prunes they're my favorite!


----------



## iminnocentenough

Telliblah said:


> oo i love prunes they're my favorite!


Cranberries are better, but if you want prune juice then prune juice it is.

That'll be $9.99 plus tip :^)


----------



## Telliblah

iminnocentenough said:


> Cranberries are better, but if you want prune juice then prune juice it is.
> 
> That'll be $9.99 plus tip :^)


what a ripoff!


----------



## iminnocentenough

Telliblah said:


> what a ripoff!


Don't be stingy! Prune juice delivery drivers have families to support!


----------



## Telliblah

iminnocentenough said:


> Don't be stingy! Prune juice delivery drivers have families to support!


Stop guilt tripping me!


----------



## iminnocentenough

Telliblah said:


> Stop guilt tripping me!


No, you face the facts! Look at this family, they're like this because you refused to tip! It didn't have to be a big tip either, maybe like a 10.5% tip..or as much as a 12% tip..!


----------



## Telliblah

iminnocentenough said:


> No, you face the facts! Look at this family, they're like this because you refused to tip! It didn't have to be a big tip either, maybe like a 10.5% tip..or as much as a 12% tip..!


I ****ing hate you!

****

give me your paypal already


----------



## confusedtraveller

1) Who are you?

An CS engineer from India(ugh typical, I know) who earns barely enough to make a living. Former bookworm and a keyboard player (the musical one!), of late I find myself not wanting to do either of those things. My life has been dull, boring and ordinary at best.

2) What are you looking for?

Why would i not want a romantic relationship?! I'd love to. As it is, approaching women is hard enough. Plus my being in this country makes it 10x harder. Also, i realize i need to work a lot on my inner game before i can even sustain any relationship. But laziness and procrastination has sucked the juice out of my life.

But I'd be okay with text pals too since i realize not many from my country even know about this forum.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messages, Skype[skype id: facebook:kmp93](text only, since I'm at work for ~12 hours a day on an average)

Sent from my awesome Oneplus One using Tapatalk


----------



## wellbeing88

1) Who are you?

Hi, I'm Kristy and I'm 26. I live in the USA! I like writing and reading, and I'm here because... well, I'm socially awkward/anxious! I do have friends and like going out, but I always dread it... more than I should. I also avoid interacting with most people. Even talking to a cashier at the grocery store can be terrifying to me. I guess I've always been this way. I just attributed it to being an introvert for a long time, but as I looked into it more, I realized that it wasn't so much wanting to be alone as it was wanting to avoid all interactions. 

2) What are you looking for?

I'm just looking for some similar-minded people to chat with! I'd like to share tips/experiences so we can both benefit and hopefully get better! Gender/religion/whatever doesn't matter! Though I might have the most in common with people in their 20s who are young professionals?

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Chatting through here is good for now! Then we'll see about other methods. Also, if anyone is signed up on SpeakMeister (a really awesome site), you can get in touch with me over there.


----------



## Moxi

1) Who are you?

My profile has age/location/etc.Mostly I'm just a harmless introvert trying to get by in life. I like talking about culture, media, life, problems, weird stuff, and creative hobbies.

Social anxiety is a minor problem for me (I did CBT), but I'm still not living the life I wanted. When I was growing up I thought I knew exactly who I was and that it was only anxiety holding me back, but I've realized a lot of the things I thought I was good at (like understanding people) I'm actually terrible at. So I don't really know who I'm supposed to be now and the Internet is my hangout.

2) What are you looking for?

Maybe close friends. I like chatting online and have fun with it if we have a subject we both enjoy, but I know a lot of times it's hard to find the right people for friendship or feel comfortable opening up. So no pressure.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

PMs and then maybe Skype.


----------



## cgmmmx

iminnocentenough said:


> No, you face the facts! Look at this family, they're like this because you refused to tip! It didn't have to be a big tip either, maybe like a 10.5% tip..or as much as a 12% tip..!


TAKE ALL MY MONEY!!!!!!$$$$$$$
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## naes

Sup my name is Sean and i'm from Florida. All other young Floridians hmu, i got no friends. lol


----------



## NuthinSimple

naes said:


> Sup my name is Sean and i'm from Florida. All other young Floridians hmu, i got no friends. lol


Sup yo. I'm up in Jax


----------



## kelley421

*Who are you?*
banana"Who, who. Who, who. Ahhhh who the f*** are you?!") *Ahem* Sorry about that. I'm Kelley from Arizona. I'll be 28 in January.

*What are you looking for?*
Besides the other halves of numerous pairs of socks, I'd like some friends (whether local or not).

*How are you willing to communicate?*
Here, via Kik, via e-mail, via text perhaps...


----------



## uziq

1) Who are you?

uziq/23/Southeast VA

This has been a pretty terrible year for me but things are finally looking up, and I'm starting to put myself out there more. My profile has more about my interests, but to sum myself up, I work from home, am a little over halfway done with my B.S., enjoy indie / folk / alternative music, and find metaphysical and occult stuff fascinating. I like to make music, and I love the outdoors, but my SA holds me back from pursuing both of these things to the extent that I'd like. 

2) What are you looking for?

Just friendship. Someone to vent or rant with. Someone to share both the good and bad things that are going on in our lives. A mutual process of improving communication skills. Gender is not relevant. My only preference is that we be close in age. If you consider yourself a young adult, that's close enough.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

PMs at first. I'm good at those, I think. I might overwhelm you with how much I blab on PMs though. From there, IMs, Skype, whatever.


----------



## naes

NuthinSimple said:


> Sup yo. I'm up in Jax


I've never been to Jax. I'm down in Orlando. I'll send you a pm.


----------



## PorcupineTree

1) Who are you?

My name is Sarah and I'm 19. I live in the USA. I'm a bit of a music nerd, and could probably go on for hours about my favorite bands. If you have any music recommendations I would be happy to hear them! I always love discovering new bands. My other hobbies include writing, cooking/baking, and reading (especially the classics!). I am on SAS because I've dealt with social anxiety for most of my life, and I haven't made a friend since elementary school. Reaching out to more people seemed like a good idea.

2) What are you looking for?

A friendship. Gender and age are irrelevant. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

PM, Facebook. (Skype is a bit too uncomfortable for me).


----------



## Evo1114

1) Who are you?

I am Evan. I am 36 and live in small town Wisconsin, USA. 
Hobbies: music, sports, movies, animals, plants & other nature things, tv...detailed more in my profile I reckon.
Why I'm here: Because anxiety. 

2) What are you looking for?

I don't know. I used to talk to a few people on here and that was the only socializing I did outside of my jobs. I still text somebody from here who no longer posts here. Would be cool to be able to 'chat' with people when I'm on here again. Romantic relationship seems highly unlikely unless she were to live in driving distance from me and if we shared some commonality.

I'm pretty content with life...I don't typically flood people with my problems and I have been able to be helpful to others in the past.

Gender, I don't care, really. Logic says I should push myself into developing friendships with dudes, but I seem to be more comfortable and get along better with women. I don't care about age, really, or sexual orientation or anything else.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messaging for starters.


----------



## izbits

1) Who are you?

First name/age/in which country or region do you live on/your hobbies or interests/why are you on SAS.

Hi! I'm izbits, 23, and I'm from the Boston metro area. I have been very introverted as of late but I am really friendly and love people~ Don't be afraid to hmu. Lately my main interests have been j-rock, anime, manga (I am a huge shounen-ai fan!), harajuku & lolita fashion, art/drawing, science, plants, and cooking. I like making up characters/stories with people but I suck at it. I am mostly here to be around and potentially help other people who suffer from SA and other chronic mental health issues.

2) What are you looking for?

I'm looking for people to add on Skype that I can talk to occasionally. I would also prefer someone who I can vent with/"share the unfairness of the world", haha. I don't have an issue with listening to people's problems and consider myself a good listener. I don't need a friend to share all interests with me but it would definitely help as I like to share things I find cool. So just some online buddies for now. Message me on SAS first tho I guess?

Gender is irrelevant for the most part. Mostly people around my age.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messaging and Skype (text or audio/video, I don't care). I don't have a kik but I'm sure I could get one. Facebook works too.


----------



## Andras96

Pretty freakin' sad that we even have to fill out online 'applications' just for people to talk with us.


----------



## Findedeux

Well that's pretty much how it works in the real world too.

It's hard to make decisions about wanting to talk to someone if you know nothing about them.



Andras96 said:


> Pretty freakin' sad that we even have to fill out online 'applications' just for people to talk with us.


----------



## Andras96

Findedeux said:


> Well that's pretty much how it works in the real world too.
> 
> It's hard to make decisions about wanting to talk to someone if you know nothing about them.


I suppose. It's just that, when I see people socialize irl, they click with each other and act as if they've been best friends their whole lives. All the while, many of us have to constantly search for people to talk with and yet we're still avoided, still shunned for whatever reason. And yet it comes... so easily for other people. Perhaps I'm just really bitter at the moment.


----------



## Pooksta

1) Who are you?

Hey, I'm Chris from Arizona. I'm currently a student and in my last semester at university for psychology and social work. My hobbies include soccer, reading, writing, tv shows, podcasts, marijuana, and learning about anything and everything. Although I have SA, I really enjoy talking to people and having all sorts of conversations, serious or silly. 

2) What I'm looking for

Anything. Recently I've been feeling really isolated and lonely, as I lost all my connections and friends over the past month, so I'm up for anything from random chats to something more serious. I'm pretty friendly and I enjoy getting to know just about anyone so feel free to say hi! Female or male, makes no difference to me! 

3) Communication

Just message me on here and then we can text since I'm a little slow to respond on this website.


----------



## LilyCookie

Andras96 said:


> I suppose. It's just that, when I see people socialize irl, they click with each other and act as if they've been best friends their whole lives. All the while, many of us have to constantly search for people to talk with and yet we're still avoided, still shunned for whatever reason. And yet it comes... so easily for other people. Perhaps I'm just really bitter at the moment.


I honestly think that alot of people who "click" with people they just met and call people they only known for a week their "friends" just don't know the meaning of friends because they've never had one. But maybe that's just what I tell myself so I feel less broken.


----------



## LilyCookie

1) 1) Who are you? First name/age/in which country or region do you live on/your hobbies or interests/why are you on SAS.
I'm Lily, 16, female, and I live in the USA. I'm on here because I have almost no friends in real life or online. Onto the interesting things. I write fantasy novels and consider that my purpose in life. (still unpublished though) I love anime (Fairy Tail, One Piece) and manga and I also draw a bit. I play league of legends and like games in general. Also a huge rad feminist. I'm not sure what else to put. I'm queer. Is that relevant?

2) What are you looking for? Do you just want some acquaintances, to make close friendships or even a romantic relationship?
I'm only looking for other girls to talk. I have PTSD and it's not a joke. Age and distance doesn't matter. I would prefer someone who is pretty "active". I'm tried with trying to befriend people who take five days to answer a hello. I get along better with geeky introverted people but you don't have to be. I'm a good listener and can listen to all your problems no matter what time it is.

3) How are you willing to communicate? SAS private messages, Skype (whether is text only, voice only or video calls), Facebook, texting, Kik, smoke signals?, or whatever.
I would like the first couple messages to be over SAS PM just to see if we're compatible or not. But then we can use skype, text, FB, email, almost anything except I don't have kik.


----------



## Andras96

LilyCookie said:


> I honestly think that alot of people who "click" with people they just met and call people they only known for a week their "friends" just don't know the meaning of friends because they've never had one. But maybe that's just what I tell myself so I feel less broken.


Yeah, that also could be the case. I guess, even just seeing people (peers especially) socialize so easy as if it's nothing to them... it just dejects me even more. Even if people that just met don't consider themselves "best friends" right off the bat, it's still a starting point that's at least reached; a starting point that I can't seem to reach.

*sigh* I'm overthinking this yet again. This is just my depressive take on it though.


----------



## thissiteblows

izbits said:


> 1) Who are you?
> 
> First name/age/in which country or region do you live on/your hobbies or interests/why are you on SAS.
> 
> Hi! I'm izbits, 23, and I'm from the Boston metro area. I have been very introverted as of late but I am really friendly and love people~ Don't be afraid to hmu. Lately my main interests have been j-rock, anime, manga (I am a huge shounen-ai fan!), harajuku & lolita fashion, art/drawing, science, plants, and cooking. I like making up characters/stories with people but I suck at it. I am mostly here to be around and potentially help other people who suffer from SA and other chronic mental health issues.
> 
> 2) What are you looking for?
> 
> I'm looking for people to add on Skype that I can talk to occasionally. I would also prefer someone who I can vent with/"share the unfairness of the world", haha. I don't have an issue with listening to people's problems and consider myself a good listener. I don't need a friend to share all interests with me but it would definitely help as I like to share things I find cool. So just some online buddies for now. Message me on SAS first tho I guess?
> 
> Gender is irrelevant for the most part. Mostly people around my age.
> 
> 3) How are you willing to communicate?
> 
> SAS private messaging and Skype (text or audio/video, I don't care). I don't have a kik but I'm sure I could get one. Facebook works too.


no offense but how do you plan on helping people with their anxiety when you yourself seem to be struggling with it? seems similar to asking a homeless guy for financial advice. just more mutual gangrene wound licking, I presume?


----------



## Evo1114

thissiteblows said:


> no offense but how do you plan on helping people with their anxiety when you yourself seem to be struggling with it? seems similar to asking a homeless guy for financial advice. just more mutual gangrene wound licking, I presume?


Because that's what this site was meant to be for. :stu


----------



## izbits

thissiteblows said:


> no offense but how do you plan on helping people with their anxiety when you yourself seem to be struggling with it? seems similar to asking a homeless guy for financial advice. just more mutual gangrene wound licking, I presume?


What @Evo1114 said, haha. I think it's just helpful to talk to other people with the same issues~ I thought that was the point.


----------



## Avo91

How have I only just seen this thread? 

1) Who are you?

Hi I'm Avo  I'm 24 and am from Cambridge, UK. 
I joined SAS as I was looking to hear from people going through the same things. For years I've not told anyone about my SA so it felt like a revolution talking to others. 

I love music, books, films, photography and anything to do with TWD. I'm also a bit of a gym freak.

2) What are you looking for?

I'm looking for anything really ha! It would be nice to make some online friends. It's always nice to see any UK members here too! 
I'd say I'm pretty easygoing really and can probably chat to most types of people. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messaging, maybe Whatsapp/Text. Smoke signals are good?


----------



## Nozz

I'm moderately terrified, but here goes.

1.) Who are you?

Hi, I'm Lance. I'm 39 and I live in Florida. I joined this site a few months ago because my anxiety online had gotten to a point where it was worse than I experience in person. It seemed like a good place to start making some progress in that direction. This is another step.

I love music. Trip-hop is my favorite genre, but I have a pretty broad overall taste, there's very little genres I avoid entirely. I play guitar badly. I love astronomy and science in general. I would like to get into astrophotography at some point. I play video games often, PS4 primarily right now, but I do enjoy PC games also. Favorites there are usually turn-based strategy games, but I like a wide variety of games.

I'm also a baseball fan. I don't care for other sports.

2.) What are you looking for?

I'd like to make some acquaintences and friends to talk to on a fairly regular basis. We can share hobbies, or not - any age, gender, orientation, and location is fine as well. I think I'm a pretty good listener and easy to talk to. I tend to internalize my feelings and problems, so you probably wouldn't have to worry about being a shoulder for me unless we get along really well, and even then it would be rare.

Only minor point I would bring up is I'm not a religious person. I don't mind if you are, I'll never say a cross word about it - but please respect that I am not. Bad experiences in the past and all.

3.) How are you willing to communicate?

Preferably through SAS Private Messages, then Skype.


----------



## naptime

I"ll give this a go but I'm not getting my hopes up.

1. I'm 34 and live on my own near a little city called Guelph, which is in SW Ontario. I have some pretty nasty social anxiety but I still try to get by the best I can. Cycling, running and photography are my main interests/hobbies.

2. I guess I'm just looking for friends and someone close by. Somebody with the same interests would be great but not mandatory. I'm not sure why but I've always preferred female friends over male friends. I guess it's more of the comfort factor.

3. just send me a message on here. 

Short and to the point!


----------



## vela

1) Who are you?

I'm Vela, I'm in my 30's and from the United States. I have a ton of hobbies. I love gaming, science fiction, computers, astronomy, and music. I'm on SAS because the offline world scares me and I like never leave the house. I'm terrified of people. Being here is like a huge deal for me. It can be very difficult at times. I don't like being so "public". But one and one I do okay once I get to know someone. SA and depression have been with me for my entire adult life. After I had to leave university that was it for me. I've been on disability ever since and I live a very isolated life.

2) What are you looking for?

Friends! I'd love to make some friends! It would be so nice to have people I can share my life with. I'm a really caring person and I care so much about those I call my friends. I take friendship very seriously. People have said I'm a really good listener and I am always willing to go out of my way for those I care about. That's what friends are for.  

It would be awesome if we had some of the same interests, but it's okay if we don't! Mostly I'd like to meet other females. I don't really care about age. It's just a number and I really don't act my age at all. I'm mature when I have to be, the rest of the time I'm just me! Also.. I'd like friends who actually talk to me! It sucks when your "friends" never talk to you..

3) How are you willing to communicate?

PM here at first and once we get to know each other I'd be willing to communicate via whatever works for us.


----------



## Mycenaean

1) Who are you?

Hello, I'm John. I'm 37 and I'm from California. I currently live in Greece. I enjoy cooking, watching movies and relaxing. I'm a little on quiet side but if I get to know you better I might open up.

2) What are you looking for?

Definitely a few more friends, preferably female ones as I have struggled with relationships and I really want someone to love and care for.

3) How are willing to communicate?

Just PM here first if you like and I can give you my FB so we can keep in touch more often.


----------



## gangganggang

1) Who are you?
I'm Charles, 22 years old living in south London. I enjoy most things tbh - I can probably connect with everyone on a certain level. Perhaps it's an underlying issue that I'm not able to assert my own interests/views in social settings. I don't really speak unless I'm spoken to.

2) Looking for some friends. Preferably in London cause it would be quite awesome for someone who understands your issues to actually hang out with you in real life.

3) any how really.


----------



## someone123

1) Who are you?

I'm someone who's 21, from somewhere, a female. My hobbies are video games, digital art (though i sorta suck at it lol) and writing fiction (or fanfiction at times).

2) What are you looking for?

Just people to share my problems with, and listen back. Friendship basecaly.

It's easier to chat if you have a common interest and a more similar trail of thought, though I don't mind those who don't share my idea of fun or ideas in general. I guess we could have a debate then.

Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?, what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology?

For friendship you mean? It's irrelevant. Oh, but if you mean the other thing, t's on my profile. Also info on my lack of religion. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Trough forums, chat, and maybe if I get close to someone even FB or something.


----------



## Greyx

1) Who are you?
Hi, I'm 23. I live in the UK. My hobbies are reading, listening to music and watching films/tv sometimes. I'm also really interested in science and space. I'm on here to talk to people who are going through the same thing and to make some friends.

2) What are you looking for?
I'm looking for some long term online friendships, age or gender don't matter. I would love to talk to anyone so if you want to talk then send me a message 

3) How are you willing to communicate?
SAS private messages and skype text only.


----------



## aralez

I am an 18 year old female Biomedical Science student and live in Scotland. I have a real passion for music (really anything goes but particularly punk, rock, pop and alternative). I would absolutely love to find someone to discuss music with, preferably around my own age (16 - 24ish?). I also enjoy TV dramas such as House and Bones and my hobbies include horse riding and drawing. But of course I am also just generally interested in making friends so even if you don't particularly share my love for music still feel free to send me a message. I enjoy just getting to know people and having someone to talk to as real life can be a little lonely for me. 

I'd prefer to talk via text or some form of online messaging service at first (I have a Skype, tumblr, an email and a twitter) and see where things go from there.


----------



## Blue2015

1. Who are you?

My name's Joseph and I am 19 years old. I live in Staffordshire, England, UK. I love to read - fiction and non fiction - and watch movies; any format of entertainment that tells a deep story really. I love listening to music too. I also look after two dogs, which I really enjoy. For the past two months I have started to exercise much more frequently and due to the type of workouts I am also enjoying it a lot. I'm on SAS obviously because I have social anxiety, due to this I only have one friend, who I met on SAS and we've met once. So I would like to possibly make more friends and talk to more people. 

2. What are you looking for?

I'd like to make some close friends, and as for romantic relationships: 'what will be, will be.' 
I don't really mind whether someone shares some or even any of my interests. I think it can be good, interesting conversation to listen to someone who thinks and does different things to you because you usually learn things you didn't know before. Personally I'd prefer a deep intellectual and emotional friendship, but again, I don't mind, as long as I get some socializing done. I think I'm a good listener and of course I wouldn't want the other person not to be listening if I'm talking in a conversation. I'd like to have both, friends online and also friends who I could meet up with. Again I don't mind, I'd just like someone to be themselves and if they feel like being an optimist or a pessimist that's fine by me. To be honest I think I can be quite the pessimist myself. 

I don't care what gender they are, I think from the ages of 17-25 would be best, just so that we could relate more. Nationality, religion or ideology, I all find interesting; I like listening to people with different perspectives. 

3. How willing are you to communicate? 

SAS private messaging or chat, texting or whattsapp. I don't have facebook, twitter, etc. I also have not yet used skype, neither have I done video calls.


----------



## Jake93

1. Who are you?

I'm Jake, 22, and I'm from the UK. I like video games, films (any genre but horror), music (mostly rock and alternative but I like songs from lots of different genres), and I'm a huge football fan.

2) What are you looking for?

Quite simply just people to chat to hopefully make some friends that are around my age range, I just find it's just easier to relate and more likely to have more things in common. I like the idea of eventually meeting people or at least one person from here.

3. How are you willing to communicate? 

SAS private messages or my Skype is on my profile, however I will only use text, no video chat (not unless I get to know you well and we're both comfortable with it)


----------



## gthopia94

1) Who are you?

My name is Gerald and I'm 21 years old. I'm currently attending college studying for psychology and I reside in Queens, New York. My favorite hobbies are: Baseball, Wrestling (WWE), Transit fanning, TV and video games.

2) What are you looking for?

Basically I'm just looking for someone who shares some hobbies & beliefs with me out of convenience.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Via SAS pm or Facebook.


----------



## mastercowboy

I am 35 from Greece, i don't like Anime/Manga/Video Games/Cooking/Shopping.

OK i like Music, but who doesn't?

Anyone can contact me from anywhere.

Btw i am not the guy in my Avatar


----------



## MrWolfpac

1) Who are you?

Hi, I'm Mike, I'm 28 and I live in Indiana near Chicago. I started using SAS to try and get better at talking to people and making friends. I'm a big geek/gamer (video games, comics, movies, some TV, some anime), so I can talk about a lot of things in that area. Aside from that I'm a big pet lover, and have a deep interest in military history. I do enjoy history in general also, just have a focus on military. I also really enjoy cooking.

2) What are you looking for?

Someone to talk to. I'm on disability due to my social anxiety along with some other mental health issues. Just having friends who share interests to be able to talk to through the day would be a big help, as I have a very limited amount of friends.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

I'm willing to use pretty much any means of communication. Be it PMs, kik, an instant messenger service, or even voice chat through Skype our another VoIP program. A note though, if you end up wanting to play some games together, I really prefer being able to use voice while playing.


----------



## SusanStorm

1)Who are you?

I'm 33 years old and I'm from Norway. I'm probably one of the veterans on this site all though few that's on here now remembers me at all.
I'm into gaming,tv shows,reading books,listening to music(metal and rock,but also some other stuff),food,an animal lover,doing some excersise(running,aerobic,tabata etc) etc. I'm generally friendly towards other people and I try to have an open mind. I can be pretty pessimistic and negative,but I'm trying to change my mindset. I've always been melancholic,and I love sad stories/books/music. I also think I've got a sense of humour. Now I can even laugh about myself and even about anxiety. I couldn't before.
Other than that I like learning,how things work,about other cultures..I'm curious about stuff,but I don't always dare to ask.

2)What are you looking for?

People to talk to. Maybe even friends if it's possible to make friends and keep them when most of the people on here live far away from me. I've talked to people on here before and still do,and there are so many interesting people on here. It also helps that people on here can relate to having anxiety and depression. I feel like I can be myself more than on other places online and offline.
Anyway,it would be great if we shared some interests or have something in common 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS pm or private chat,might do Facebook,email,through playstation or even the good old written letter lol. No video chat or voice. I just don't feel comfortable about that,but if we get to know eachother I might do that later on.


----------



## Howsoonisnowx

1) Who are you?
Hey, I'm Victoria, a 20 year old student from Texas. I spend the bulk my time listening to music, playing guitar, writing, watching films, travelling (not that I get to often, but I can dream), cooking, or programming. I'm really passionate about music (rock/classic rock/alternative/new wave) and can really ramble about my favorite bands.

2) What are you looking for?

I'm looking for close friends from anywhere - no preferences in gender/age. Although, it would be quite nice to have some friends from the UK as I love it and will most likely end moving there in a year. Also, I could use some female friends as I've always been a bit 'tomboyish'. In general, I'm a pretty good listener, so I don't mind listening to rants/venting - it hasn't been easy getting through SA either.
Anyway, PM me whatever you'd like - we don't have to have the same interests, as I love new perspectives.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messages, Skype (text, but I wouldn't mind voice chatting after getting to know you after a good while), and possibly texting.


----------



## neverwin

1) About Me

Hi, my name is Jim. 26M living in Canada.
I like reading Fantasy and other fiction. I work as a programmer. I am a huge Blizzard fanboy (excluding WoW). I'm also trying to learn to sketch better but I really suck currently! TV is something else I really like. I watch almost everything by HBO religiously.

2) What am I looking for

Honestly, I just want some people to talk to. I don't have much social interaction in my real life. I want to be able to share something funny I see to someone; I want to learn about other people and how they deal with anxiety. I would also like to practice my conversational skills. I find that I am really slow to react in real life and can't keep up with others when they talk in a group.
I'm not picky. I'll talk to anyone lol. I'm also happy to offer support to anyone that needs it.

3) Communicating

I am open to PMs, Skype, WeChat or anything else. I don't mind installing another app.


----------



## Emar

*1) Who are you?
*
Maria , Portugal. I love paiting, reading, tv shows and backpacking. Im on SAS because I just found out I have SA , OCD and panic attacks.

*2) What are you looking for?
*
Im hoping to find people, maybe even future friends, who understand those symptoms and share them and help me cope with SA.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

SAS private messages, forum and Skype (emar82_1)


----------



## annabellah

hello I'm also a fellow from Britain (Devon). I am very shy, I have friends and family, but nobody I know has anxiety. I have panic attacks ect and I joined here to meet people like you. feel free to msg me on here, I use the chat now section a fair bit, so f u see me on here feel free to say hello


----------



## k_wifler

*1) Who are you?
*
_First name/age/in which country or region do you live on/your hobbies or interests/why are you on SAS.
_

My name is Kristan. Straight, single, 5'8", slim, never kissed a girl. Age and location below avatar... My main hobby is trying to find A woman online for an offline permanent relationship. I also play video games, but I am willing to do almost anything with the right woman... The only reason I'm on any forum is to find a woman, has been this way for the last decade.

*2) What are you looking for?
*
_Do you just want some acquaintances, to make close friendships or even a romantic relationship?
_

Listen, this may sound hard to believe if you don't know me, even if you do know me; I have nothing now, but when I find a good girlfriend, I will have it all (house, car, job, money, etc). I'm neutral about most interests and ways of having fun, but like I said, I'd be happy to do almost anything with the right woman...
Again, you don't need to worry about money, as I always have plenty left over, even though I'm on a tiny disability income right now (forever if needed).

Like I said in the previous section, I want a real relationship. I've been training myself to be a great partner by personality and character, and women have started to take notice. I have one single little flaw that I've been trying to overcome for over a decade now, and that is that I neeeeeeeed love. I've made myself very easy to get along with, as long as you learn and use my little tips on how to deal with me.  Trust me, they're easy.

I prefer women who are thin to average, a little padding is okay but wanting to be thin is what matters. I can help. My way of life is very scientific; I do multiple experiments or tests before I make judgments on things. I'm willing to develop myself physically or learn your favorite poetry or whatever in order to show you that I care about what you like. I can cook lots of things, but I don't use words like "flambay" and "quiche."

Money doesn't matter to me at all. Actually, I hate money. I believe that people who do things just for money have no soul. Money is NOT required for survival, and it's NOT required to live WELL, either. If you want to know what I mean, you'll have to go all in, bet everything on me. I have extremely high aspirations, and will inevitably have to collect large amounts of money in order to help improve society, improve quality of life for people who can't do it alone.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?
*
I'm willing to communicate by text only, that is until we meet and decide that we like to be together. Then we can do more. I have email and facebook messenger (check the facebook section, I have pics there), and an iPad.
I'm completely awkwardness-tolerant. If you're interested in me, you can mumble or wave your hands or just stare, that's fine, too. I like the sentiment.

What I really want out of this is to meet someone in real life and spend some real time together. I want the total package, and I'm willing to offer the total package. AND I'm willing to wait as long as it takes, as long as progress is measurable...
Maybe I want to spend all the time together...?

PS: I'm willing to move. I won't do a long distance relationship. I'm very loyal and don't hold grudges, never hate, only get offended by people who get offended, I don't yell and won't spend time around people who are mean like that.


----------



## VirtualAntics

1) Who are you?

Hi. My name's Deryck. I'm 34 and come from Scotland. My interests are varied - tv/movies, music (from metal to kpop), photography, gaming and culture.

2) What are you looking for?

Like minded new friends. Male and female. Different ages and nationalities.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Facebook: /thismercurialstateofmind.


----------



## surviving

1) Who are you?

Call me mayor mabel (it's a pseudoname), I am currently living in the United States but eventually moving to Canada. I like the idea that they have a prime minister. I have several hobbies including being mayor of my city in the game cities skylines (it's like simcity but better). Sometimes I draw but at the moment I am trying to be the best computer science person ever. I'm on SAS....I found this site after I was struggling socially in college; I was really confused why so after a bit of google, I found myself here. 


2) What are you looking for?

Just friends. We don't have to share a lot of interest...I honestly prefer if we are 1 or 2 interest but I'm always interested in discovering new things to enjoy. I'm really down to talk about whatever, and I try to listen. I don't really care about meeting up but if you're close, it would be cool to do so. 


3) How are you willing to communicate?
Find me on skype: riverRecovered


----------



## Hannietta24

1) Who are you?

Hello everybody, I'm Hannah, from Scotland, and I enjoy reading and listening to music (all kinds, especially jazz, blues, alt rock and soul - I'm partial to 80s pop too). I love animals, cookies, dancing badly and just having fun. I'm really easy going, despite my SA, and I get on well with most people. I have a good sense of humour too, which is of the rather wicked kind, ashamedly. I try not to take life too seriously but I really don't mind listening to and helping others with their problems. I love the outdoors too, particularly forest and mountain areas and enjoy gardening although I'm pretty ignorant about it.

2) What are you looking for?

Ideally, I'm looking to talk to someone who has similar interests and levels of weirdness. I'm a bit of a retro fanatic so if you're into that, then that's certainly a bonus. It would be good to talk with someone near my own age, but I'm not too bothered - if you're awesome, YOU'RE AWESOME, and that's all that matters. Gender, religion, sexuality... yada yada - is all irrelevant - we don't need to agree on everything! 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS for starters. Then who knows... 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Drakejr

1) Who are you?

Hi, I'm Roman, 32, from Mexico. I work in IT as a sysadmin. My main hobbies are on the geek side: anime, videogames, JRPGs especially. Favorite music is mainly rock and metal all kinds of it, although my tastes are quite eclectic so I listen to 70's and 80's pop, techno, electronic, classical, baroque, etc. and whatever else I'm in the mood of. I also like to read/discuss a lot about history and tech advances, soccer, etc.

2) What are you looking for?

Friends from anywhere to chat about anything, even if we never meet each other in person or who knows, maybe we might someday.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS pm, or skype voice/text, or any other messaging app you like.
skype:[email protected]

=)


----------



## AB1994

1. Who are you?

My name is Amy, I'm 21 from the UK and I'm a chef. I'm currently in college working towards my Level 3 Medical Adminstration diploma which I eventually want to train to be an accredited clinical coder. In my spare time (when im not studying ) I like to watch, teen wolf, pretty little liars and other series. I like to watch all different genres of films. I like to listen to different music depending how i feel but my favourite is kodaline, one republic, coldplay and the fray.

2. What are you looking for?

I just want some friends to talk with, I find it hard to make friends or to get close with them and it would be nice to have friends who like the same stuff I do it would be a bonus.

3. How are you willing to communicate?

My skype is AmyBrogan32 or PM me on this.


----------



## Marre

1) Who are you?

I'm Martin, 24 years old from Sweden. Originally from a suburb in Stockholm, now living up a bit more up north. I'm in college, studying sound and music production. I play guitar and love music in general. I listen to a lot of stuff but my favorite artists tend to be in the indie scene. I especially like smooth chill rock and acoustic music. Some of my favorite artists include The Tallest Man On Earth, The National, Fleet Foxes, Elliott Smith, Bob Dylan, Gregory Alan Isakov, The Beatles etc. I've been battling SA and depression for a long time, but right now I feel like I'm in a good place and feel like I'm made good progress. Generally happy to be alive  I like to listen to and play music, watch series and movies, travel, drink coffee, eat healthy and exercise.

2) What are you looking for?

Looking for some more online friends. Currently I'm talking to 3-4 different people, some more than others. I'm currently dating a girl irl which feels great but it would be nice to make more friends on here too. If you're around my age that's a plus, but I feel like I generally get a long best now with people in the age of 20-30 years old.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

I would start off by chatting, either on here or fb messenger preferably. I don't usually skype much but if the other person would like to I wouldn't mind if I feel like we get along.


----------



## Meggiepie

1) Who are you?

My name is Meghan and I'm 22 years old. I live in Missouri, USA. Straight. I'm currently in my last semester of college. I'm going to graduate with a degree in English and I'm hoping to get a job in content marketing or social media management. I also want to go to Japan to teach English for a year at some point. I like reading, writing, blogging, watching movies, music, cooking, and traveling. I'm into a ton of fandoms, but my biggest fandoms are Star Wars and Kpop. I'm on SAS because I'm trying to meet more people like me with SA and hopefully get my SA more under control. 

2) What are you looking for?

I'm looking for people that I can talk to on a regular basis and form strong friendships with. Preferably female since I have a hard time talking to guys, but I'm willing to talk to guys too as long as they're willing to put up with my awkwardness. I prefer to talk to people that are close to my age, so somewhere between 18-26. 


3) How are you willing to communicate?

I'd prefer to talk through PM on here first and then if we get along maybe through Skype (I don't have a Skype account atm). Also, if you have Line or KakaoTalk I'd be willing to give you my username once we figure out if we'll get along. Then if things go really well we can communicate through FB messenger.


----------



## BJam

1) Who are you?

I'm a 30 year old software developer (programmer) from Canada. I like programming, drawing, retro video games (not really into the newer ones), and other moderately geeky stuff: Star Wars, Star Trek, Dr. Who. I also love animals (I'm a dog person). I consider myself a bit more positive than some of those on SAS, but I don't judge; I was in a negative place for a lot of years, but I accept myself (mostly) for who I am, and I try not to ruminate on negative things from the past, or alternate realities.

2) What are you looking for?

Hopefully friends. I'm quite quiet in real life, and my job doesn't involve much interaction with others. I could literally avoid communicating with anyone for days at a time if I wanted (which is both a blessing and a curse). It would be nice to have someone with some shared interests to talk to from time to time.. Male / Female, age, etc. doesn't really matter to me.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

On here is fine for starters, but I have Facebook and Skype accounts that I rarely use (but would be willing to dust off if that's someones preference).


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I'm a loser who have no social skills.


----------



## iamthewill

1. My names William. I'm 31 years old. I def don't feel or act my age. Straight. I'm from the US. I consider myself pretty social for the whole SA thing. Learned to cope I guess. I'm pretty big on movies. Love just about all movie genres. I spend free time on netflix, video games, and dancing around doing karaoke in my room. Not much into sports or anything like that. Super friendly and pretty much a goofball.

2. It really doesn't matter. I just like having people to talk to. I'm a good listener if you need someone to talk to. Im single for the time being. Im a pretty quick responder as well as long as Im not at work or of course asleep. Talk to me about movies, games, daily life, or whatever.

3. You can.. ya know.. pm me on here OR kik - oppawillystyle skype - herroitswill or even snapchat - oppawillystyle uhhhhh doubt I'd answer vid calls but feel free to drop a line. Lemme know you're from sas! ))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iamtinykitty15

Hi, my name is Diana. I'm 20. I do have boyfriend, so I'm looking for friendship only. I live in the US. Arizona. I love music and singing (although I really don't think I'm good at singing, at all.) Currently learning how to play acoustic guitar, and I own an electric. I want to learn how to play various other instruments, like ukulele, piano, and drums. I like to read and listen to music, watch movies, go on walks. I somehow stumbled upon this website and decided to give it a go. I'm strictly looking for friendship. Please be respectful about the fact that I do have a boyfriend and I am in a relationship. I don't have a gender preference for friends, as long as we get along but I do want friends in my age group, late teens-early 20's, and I don't have a preference for religion, or ideology. I just ask that you respect my beliefs and opinions and I will do the same. I am a firm believer in treating others how I would like to be treated, so if you are rude to me, I will be rude back. I'm very sarcastic and can be blunt at times and sometimes, I don't have a filter. I can come off as *****y but I promise, I'm nice, and that isn't my intention. I'm very open and try not to judge others before I get to know them. So if you'd like to be my friend, feel free to PM me (or chat if you're on a computer).


----------



## NicoleA15

1. My name is Nicole, I'm 19 and a college student in North Carolina. I'm a bio major and love the outdoors/hiking/camping/animals, so I'd be happy to talk science or nature! I'm a pretty driven person with extracurriculars and work. I like being involved and volunteering, but also really appreciate alone time. I'm a rational, logical person whose happy to communicate if someone else initiates contact!

2. Looking for someone in my age group, preferably just a friend. Just want someone to talk to consistently.

3. Here for now (PM), possibly other areas if I get to know you!


----------



## caligo01

1. Hi  I am a 26 years old woman. I live in the UK. Straight. I am a positive but quiet person. My username means "darkness" but is also a scientific name of one of my favourite butterflies. I like nature, sleeping, swimming, photography and good food. I love animals. I have few unusual pets. In the future I want to travel the world.


2. Looking for friends. Just someone nice to talk to. Would like to meet some interesting people. Male\ female it does not matter. Preferably around my age and older so 25+. You can talk to me about everyday life, your interests...pretty much everything. I am a good listener.


3. PM me on here


----------



## Soldoc

1) Hi! My name is Steve and I currently live in the western panhandle in Florida. I started my account years ago when I finally could put a name to what I was experiencing. It was a relief to know I wasn't alone in this. Some of my hobbies are hiking, photography, hitting the gun range, and travel. 

2) Gender is not important to me. I would prefer someone close to my age (late 20s) and ideally close to my current location but if not, that's okay. I'm just looking for some new friends. With my career I have mixed hours with long shifts so its tough to make new friends. If you need to vent or just talk about the day, I'm here!

3) Text, email, kik, even Skype is OK with me. I don't mind if we text about the dumbest things!


----------



## BAC

1)

My name is Ben. I'm 21 years old and have dealt with the torture that is social anxiety my entire life. While I have made strides in getting better, I will occasionally backtrack and struggle quite a bit. That said, I'm extremely determined to make my way through life and defeat my problems. In a lot of ways, I have never met anyone in person who understands the struggles that we face. Sometimes I feel the urge to explain my fight with shyness and social anxiety, but part of me feels like it is hard for "normal" people to understand anyway, and that I'm better served keeping it a personal battle. That personal battle can take it's toll though, as I'm sure everyone has experienced. There are times where I wish I had someone to lean on, but I don't have any such person. Another by product of social anxiety and shyness I suppose.. haha. Anyway, I suppose all of these things are reasons for why I have become a member of this community. It's very refreshing to communicate with people who understand what it's like, and I think we have the ability to be supportive of one another. I personally like giving advice to others, though I wish I was a little better at giving it to myself.
As far as hobbies go, I like to workout, relax with a TV show or book, occasionally hang out with a small circle of friends (quite rare actually..), write, and of course, sleep.

2)

Let me just start off by saying that I'm speaking in general here. I'm definitely interested in friendship, and I am very interested in a romantic relationship right now.. for various reasons (though that is something that I'm more interested in pursuing outside of this community). I'm pretty lonely, and while I will always be introverted and have a low number of close relationships, I like having people that I care about. Friendship or not though, as I said above, I like having the ability to talk to people about certain things on here that I otherwise probably would not elsewhere. 

3)

Unless I were to get to know someone decently well on here, I probably will not communicate through anything other than the private chat or messenger. 

All in all I haven't really been around the community all that much since registering last summer, but I think that is likely to change.. so I thought I'd just say a little bit about myself. 'See everyone around.


----------



## ggvirus

Hello everyone

1)

My name is Gediminas, I live in Lithuania. My favorite hobbies and interests are reading (I like sci-fi, fantasy, history and classics), listening to music, especially blues and rock, and also I'm very interested in archaeology. I'm on SAS because I have been battling social anxiety for a long time now and have been looking for some support and also hoping to find likely minded people although I haven't been very active here lately.

2)

I willing to talk with everyone 

3) 

For now I would like to chat on SAS and if we get along then we can talk on skype


----------



## kouthepigeon

1) 
My name is Kate, I'm 17 and I live in the US. I love all animals and I have dogs, cats, chickens, goats, pigeons, ducks, lovebirds, horses, and rabbits. So it's definitely a bonus if you like animals too, most people think I'm crazy because of all my pets. I also love painting, reading books/manga, watching YouTube videos and lurking around the internet. My social skills do kind of suck, but once I get used to talking to someone I get a lot better. I also love nature and going on hikes with my dogs. I'm mostly on SAS because I wanted people I could relate to and who could also maybe give me advice regarding my SA. I like to talk about whatever is on my mind so anything is open for discussion. 

2) I'm looking for people to talk to, anybody is fine. 

3) If your interested in talking to me, send me a PM and from there we could chat in Skype.


----------



## CloudChaser

1) My name is Ben. I am 23 years old and I live in the North East of England. I spend a lot of my time reading books about basically anything. The act of reading itself is what I enjoy and so the content isn't so important but if you have some reccomendations then I am all for it. I also spend a lot of time playing videogames, mostly console because I am a peasent but I do have Steam and a good library of mostly indie games and stuff that will work on a lower spec laptop. 
I came to SAS because I was struggling to speak to the friends I had about the problems I was facing in my life and wanted somewhere that I would feel more comfortable talking about those things. After a while I got worse and managed to push all my friends away and now I use the site as my window into the human world. I suffer from diagnosed GAD and Depression and am recovering from self harm (6 months clean) and so I can offer advice on any of those things if that is what you want.

2) Although I don't have any specific preferences for gender, race, country or age, I grew up in a home with my mother and sisters being most prevelant in my life and when studying childcare at college and working at a nursery I was surrounded by women all the time and therefore I find it a lot easier to speak to and open up with women than I do men. I am happy with making an aquaintance or two and seeing if that develops into a closer friendship from there. Being close by obviously isn't really important but if you do live close I would be willing to maybe meet at some point when things are comfortable. Totally okay with venting and giving and recieving advice however I don't want to just wallow in a pit of self loating and complaining all the time as that would really hurt the point of finding new friends and moving forward with recovery. 

3) Perfectly happy with a few messages on here first and after that Skype would be the easiest for me. I don't have a smartphone so Kik and the like would involve messing around with an android emulator and who can be bothered with that?

I'm around a lot so feel free to drop me a message on here anyime.


----------



## Pokefan

*1) Who are you?*

My name is Adam, I'm almost 21 and I live in England. I've got a lot of hobbies, they are mainly indoor things. For example, I love to read, especially non fiction. I'm very interested in history, geography, current affairs and politics. I also like playing video games. I have a PS3, Xbox 360 and Nintendo 3DS XL. I enjoy listening to rock music and I used to go to gigs but unfortunately that's too much for me at the moment. I joined SAS to meet like minded people and to know that I'm not alone with my problems.

*2) What are you looking for?*

I would like to make some close friendships with people who share at least a couple of my interests. If a romance developed I guess that would be nice, but I'm not specifically looking for it. I like to think of myself as a good listener and I enjoy helping others, so I could definitely be a listening ear to someone. I would like to talk about hobbies, personal experiences and perhaps current affairs.

Gender is not too important, however in the past I've always found it easier to speak to females, and I haven't had a real female friend for about 3 years so I would prefer to speak to girls. In terms of age, I would be looking for someone aged 17 to 22. Nationality is not important. I am not religious, so as long as you don't try and convert me, your religion is not important to me. I would like to keep ideologies/politics out of it.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

I'd like to start communicating on SAS, then maybe move onto Facebook, Twitter or Whatsapp. I will just say now that I feel very uncomfortable making video or voice calls.


----------



## AnonymousPersonG

1) Who are you?

AnonymousPersonG.

2) What are you looking for?

A friend.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Private message or email.


----------



## sociallydiseased

1) Who are you?

I'm Andrew. I'm 21 years old and I live here and there. I'll be moving to Southern California later this year. I've been in the Navy for about three years and I'm really looking forward to getting out. I love to read and write (I used to dabble in dream-fiction for a while, but now I mainly journal or write lyrics/poetry I never get around to finishing), play music (I play acoustic and electric guitar and I used to play classical horn instruments and sing in choir), do outdoors-y activities like hiking or swimming, and eat all the food. I play video games occasionally, but work and my fiancee take up what time I had for that (I'm not complaining about the latter!). I have a wide variety of interests so feel free to talk to me!

2) What are you looking for?

I am looking for people to chat with, and get to know. Who knows, maybe we can be best internet buddies! I've seen a lot in my life, so I have a lot that I can share and I'd love to hear more stories from other people. Let it be known that I am getting married soon. So while my fiancee has no problems with me talking to people, I am NOT looking for anything romantic. She and I are very much in love and I don't want someone to come in between that. Now... Don't let that stop you being friendly.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

To start, PM me on here to start your rigorous friend assessment (just kidding) and I'll let you in on my WhatsApp and Kik info. I think my kik is floating around on the site somewhere already though. Cheers!


----------



## SeReavs

1) Who are you?

I'm not too comfortable with sharing my name at the moment, unless if you manage to get into contact with me and stick with me for a while, though. But I AM willing to share my age, which you can see on my posted profile! 21 years old and living in Yankeeland. I love playing videogames, though i'm not too much into the mainstream, or competitive multiplayer games like a lot of people are. I prefer the classics, or games where you cooperate with one another! Bonus if it involves adventuring or RPG elements in some way. The games i've played is a bit too many to name, so you're free to ask me, if you do want to ask me. I'm on SAS to vent out my emotional baggage, since I can't really talk to my family about these things and my friends are extremely infrequent in hearing me out, which frustrates me to no end. I also want to meet people and share our life experiences, since I do like people deep down that are like-minded and that I can understand and feel comfortable around.

2) What are you looking for?

As I stated before, I would like to make close friendships. People who are comfortable and interested in me as I am with them. I guess to spring off of that is that I would always like to be in a romantic relationship once more, I kind of crave that once more even though I know that it will take a fair share of work, which I am willing to do. But close friends come first. A good relationship comes from a good foundation, after all. I prefer a tight group of friends that I know very well, feel comfy, and we come to understandings of our flaws, or strengths, and weaknesses that we all can sympathize with and provide a crying shoulder while improving ourselves, instead of going into disagreements and trying to one-up each other or forcibly fix one another and cause a share of disconnect. I don't mind if people have different interests, but I would love to have the emotional support and connections with other friends. Being there for one another and sharing our life experiences, for example. I wouldn't mind meeting online, getting to know one another, develop deep bonds, and see whether or not we can meet in person, but i've been going on and on and on about it, so excuse me!


3) How are you willing to communicate?

I am more than willing to communicate through Private Messages on this site, chatrooms if need be, and ESPECIALLY Skype. If you play games, then Steam could be another option, though you'll have to reach out and PM me if you're interested.

Thank you all again in advance!


----------



## Ampata

*looking for love(ly) people*

Hi! I'm Anny. I'm German but I love everything English so I spend most of my holidays in London. I'm in my late 20s (but feel a little younger), smart, funny, caring and loyal.

Since I'm very shy and don't connect with anyone in real life, I'm looking for friendly people to chat to (about anything really, life, love, SAD). Also, I'm dying to find love. My favourite freetime activity is watching series cuddled up on the sofa.

If you you wanna chat some time, pm me and we'll figure something out. :smile2:


----------



## jmazure

1) Hey, I'm Jennifer. I'm 21 and live in the US. I watch anime a lott, and sometimes read manga (and BL/GL). I like listening to anime ost, pop/jpop/kpop, and epic music. Sometimes I play rpg games; I'm currently playing Tera but I'm willing to play any rpg if someone wants to play with me. I also like to workout and playing sports for fun. 

2) I'm mostly looking for people to talk to. Friends can be any age, but I think for romantic relationships I'd be looking for maybe 20-22?

3) SAS private messages or Skype (text only) is probably best for me, and email is ok too. We can work it out.


----------



## jennyyyxo

1) *Who are you?*
Hi, my name is Jenny. I'm 21 years old and I'm from New York. I'm currently in my third year of university and I'm on SAS because I have really bad social anxiety. My SA has gotten so worse over the past couple years that I can barely talk to people at all. 
I don't have that many hobbies, but my main one is that I like to read. I am always reading and almost always have a book with me.

2) *What are you looking for?*
What I want and what I'm looking for is to make friends. I just want someone I can form a connection with and be myself with. 
I wouldn't mind a romantic relationship, but right now what I want more than anything is a friend.

3)* How are you willing to communicate?*
I'm willing to communicate through SAS private messages and, after talking through there for a little bit, I'm willing to start texting.


----------



## avoidobot3000

1) I'm Ben, from Australia. My current interests are: volunteering with wildlife and refugees, respectively; music; skateboarding; growing plants; looking at plants; cooking and eating plants; alternative culture/lifestyles/conscious living.

2) I just came out of SAS hibernation. I lost track of who the cool people are, on this web site. Please contact me if you are one of the cool people on this web site. I would prefer people from Australia, or Europe (as I plan to teach english & travel there) so we can maybe hang out, but i'm down for whatever.

3) generally i communicate through spamming your profile with inane small talk, but we can also PM. we can email, skype, or communicate through snapchats of our animal companions, if things naturally progress that way.


----------



## That Random Guy

*I refuse.*

I don't agree with this.

You're reasons are well put, but I just don't believe that some stranger across the world-who has their own life to worry about-can actually care a significant amount. It just doesn't have the same effect.

Physical, in-place interaction needs to take place for a proper, deep bond to form.

At least, that's the way I see it.

I come on here to feel less alone, but as you mentioned, it will never replace face-to-face experiences.

I'm not saying you need to be touching someone to form a relationships, but actually being in someone's presence, watching their behavior, understanding their nature, and doing the things others do is what I see as forming a bond.

The internet makes it almost impossible to do that in the same way one would being in person, and I don't consider the conversations I have over the web to be completely authentic.

I can feel sympathy, sometimes empathy, but I won't be able to connect with people as I would with someone who I see everyday face-to-face.

To me, the communication and the reception just becomes different than when you're with someone.

I'm not saying that online relationships can't be authentic or that people who commit to online relationships aren't sincere, but there will always remain a gap as to how well off you can communicate between the two mediums.

I guess I just prefer face-to-face rather than online communication, but I always appreciate the threads on this forum as they give me a sense a community.

So, while I can't seem to make any significant relationships through the web, it does give me other things.

Just my two-cents.

- T.R.G.


----------



## Glycerin

Did people who posted in this thread actually get messages in response?


----------



## Trooper

MissMadonna said:


> Did people who posted in this thread actually get messages in response?


I've not tried it myself, but I doubt it very much. I would very much like to be wrong though.


----------



## Kevin001

I could of swore I posted in this thread :sus.....well ok.....

1) Who are you?

My name is Kevin I'm 25 and live in Louisiana (USA). I love sports/fitness, horror movies, and I love to laugh. I have a dirty sense of humor. My anxiety has improved since joining but still feel way behind normal people my age.

2) What are you looking for?

I'm looking for people I can relate to and actually want to talk to me. Someone that will listen to me and vice versa. Deep conversations and whatnot. 18 + pls, lol.

Gender doesn't matter. It would dope af to find someone that lived closed by me but location doesn't matter.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

We could start with PMing on here and move on I guess.


----------



## duganrm

MissMadonna said:


> Did people who posted in this thread actually get messages in response?


I messaged a couple people that had similar interests as I do but it never went anywhere. So at least a couple people got messages.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded

1) Who are you?

I'm an alien brought to live on this world of humans without my consent as some form of wicked social experiment.

2) What are you looking for? Do you just want some acquaintances, to make close friendships or even a romantic relationship? Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?, what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology?

Since I'm here, I'm looking to do some bdsm with some helpless humanoids, without their consent, as a form of vengeance for my torment. I just call it having a romantic relationship. I prefer all genders since they all scream the same, I love screams.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

I'm willing to communicate through telepathy, or other forms of psionic communication, but I can be penpals with anyone who likes a good conversation. I'll try to lower my intelligence to your level so everyone can understand what the f**c I'm saying, you dumb primitive lifeforms.


----------



## jealousisjelly

duganrm said:


> I messaged a couple people that had similar interests as I do but it never went anywhere. So at least a couple people got messages.





MissMadonna said:


> Did people who posted in this thread actually get messages in response?


I doubt it. I´ve posted in a few threads like this and in the kik and skype directories and got ONE reply. I stillthinkthe onlypplthat get PMs are girls with attractive profile pics or just any girl really.


----------



## Overdrive

I'm looking for someone to help me bury some corpses, anyone ?.


----------



## Glycerin

jealousisjelly said:


> I doubt it. I´ve posted in a few threads like this and in the kik and skype directories and got ONE reply.


I think a lot of people would be too shy to message someone in reply to posts in threads like this. 


> I stillthinkthe onlypplthat get PMs are girls with attractive profile pics or just any girl really.


are those also the ppl that you PMed?


----------



## jealousisjelly

MissMadonna said:


> I think a lot of people would be too shy to message someone in reply to posts in threads like this.


NoI cause I have talked to alot of ppl and pretty much all girls get lots of messages



MissMadonna said:


> are those also the ppl that you PMed?


hmmm? Was that supposed to be an insult? I´m a creeper? Well I never PM anyone so no those arent the ppl I PM.


----------



## Glycerin

jealousisjelly said:


> NoI cause I have talked to alot of ppl and pretty much all girls get lots of messages
> 
> hmmm? Was that supposed to be an insult? I´m a creeper? Well I never PM anyone so no those arent the ppl I PM.


why an insult? i didnt call you a creeper.


----------



## Evo1114

MissMadonna said:


> Did people who posted in this thread actually get messages in response?


I did from a few people. I'm actually good friends with one person (granted, she's an ocean.5 away, but tis still nice to have somebody nice to talk to).


----------



## Evo1114

Just be nice and TRY in your conversations. Like find things in common to talk about (if you can) without being scummy and you should be good. Granted, in the vast majority of cases it will kind of fizzle out. That's just the nature of online conversations. I'm guilty of it myself. Everybody I've messaged with on here has been extremely nice though. I've never made an unwanted pass at anybody though either, so probably why I've had relatively decent success with my (granted, smallish) number of experiences.


----------



## green9206

1) Who are you?

First name/age/in which country or region do you live on/your hobbies or interests/why are you on SAS.

Male 24 living in India, Asia. 
My hobbies are movies, tv shows, anime and video games. 
I'm on SAS because i have severe social anxiety disorder and i hate my life. 

2) What are you looking for?

Do you just want some acquaintances, to make close friendships or even a romantic relationship?

Friendship would be nice. 
i don't really believe in long distance relationship unless we're from the same city and possibility of meeting up. 

Is it necessary for you that a friend shares most of all of your interests or are you fine with those whom are different?, do you want to meet people with whom to have small talk?, or are you aspiring to find a deep intellectual and emotional friendship?, do you just want to vent?, are you a good listener and want someone to listen to?, do you wish to find people that live close to you and have a meet up or just to make some online friends?, do you want someone positive that will try to cheer up during your bad timed or do you prefer someone with whom to share the unfairness of the world?

I would be grateful to have anyone be my friend whether or not our likes and dislikes are similar. 
I'm a good listener and would be more than happy to listen and talk about each other's issues. 
Am looking for anyone from any country. 

Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?, what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology?

Gender doesn't matter. I am looking for friends any age or nationality. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messages, Skype (whether is text only, voice only or video calls), Facebook, texting, Kik, smoke signals?, or whatever. 

Sas private messages, Facebook, texting, whatsapp, etc. 
Would like to avoid smoke signals as i don't wish to add to global warming.


----------



## Paul

_1) Who are you?_

Click on my profile, all questions are answered there.

_2) What are you looking for?_

Long-term online friends. I've made a few here who lasted 5-10 years, but nobody seems to want to talk anymore.

The number of interests we have in common doesn't matter much. There's some people I click with in conversation and can enjoy talking to about nothing and then there's other people who I could have everything in common with but the conversations are a chore. The former group becomes friends, the latter doesn't.

Someone with a non-juvenile sense of humor and the ability to think with their brain instead of their genitals. I'm tired of the kind of brats who hang out in the SAS chatroom.

I don't want somebody extremely positive or extremely negative, and I'm not either myself. Venting is okay in moderation.

Gender shouldn't matter... I seem to have more luck with women but I could really use more men friends. Ages 18-130. Nationality doesn't matter. If you don't preach to me then your religion won't matter. Don't be a conservative ideologue who believes California is a cesspit.

_3) How are you willing to communicate?_

I prefer instant messaging (skype, AIM, Google talk) but can also do text, email, maybe facebook when I know you better, the SAS chat bar, or SAS private messages (though I warn you I get dull in long private message exchanges).


----------



## Ghossts

1) Who are you?
My name is Stephen. I'm from Melbourne, Australia. My interests are watching films (sci-fi, film/neo noir, psychological thrillers or anything surreal) and listening to dark electronic music (Trentemoller, Lorn, Dolor, Perturbator) but I've been trying to get into more chill summer-like music (check out Kita Alexander's My Own Way). I want to start reading, especially Lovecraft, Philip K Dick and Gibson's Neuromancer. 

2) What are you looking for?
Never ever met anyone that had anything in common with me (watched the same movies, listened to the same music and other similar interests). Just like to find a friend who does have something in common with me. I'm also a good listener if you ever need to talk about anything. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?
SAS private messages are ok.


----------



## NormalLad

Do you like indie horror movies?


----------



## Rinyumi

Im 23 frm Algeria ...i like animals.. music ..all kinds of art..daydreaming. and contemplating philosophical ideas that seems crazy to most people
What im looking for is just another human being whom i can relate to ... having the same interests doesnt matter .no preferable genre or age
I prefer any means of text messaging 

I just found out SAS while Googling " cant fit in with anyone" 
Yep bcs in my 23 years on this planet ..And except my mom, i never had any luck with humans


----------



## ljubo

Rinyumi said:


> Im 23 frm Algeria ...i like animals.. music ..all kinds of art..daydreaming. and contemplating philosophical ideas that seems crazy to most people
> What im looking for is just another human being whom i can relate to ... having the same interests doesnt matter .no preferable genre or age
> I prefer any means of text messaging
> 
> I just found out SAS while Googling " cant fit in with anyone"
> Yep bcs in my 23 years on this planet ..And except my mom, i never had any luck with humans


Salam. Welcome to this forum.


----------



## Rinyumi

ljubo said:


> Rinyumi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im 23 frm Algeria ...i like animals.. music ..all kinds of art..daydreaming. and contemplating philosophical ideas that seems crazy to most people
> What im looking for is just another human being whom i can relate to ... having the same interests doesnt matter .no preferable genre or age
> I prefer any means of text messaging
> 
> I just found out SAS while Googling " cant fit in with anyone"
> Yep bcs in my 23 years on this planet ..And except my mom, i never had any luck with humans
> 
> 
> 
> Salam. Welcome to this forum.
Click to expand...

Salam...thanks a lot ^_^


----------



## StJudeThaddeus

1) Who are you?
Hi, my name is Michael and I'm an alcoholic. Jokes aside, I'm just a guy with social anxiety. Even though I hardly talk to people IRL I'm not depressed or anything. Guess I just got used to it (21 btw). Here because I'm scared of talking to people even though I'm perfectly fine with sleeping alone in the middle of the woods at night in December. I love the outdoors, hunting (I always eat what I take, not an *******), I'm a computer scientist, guitarist, amateur chemist, gamer, occasionally a pot head, and a fitness freak. (last two don't aways mix well).

2) What are you looking for?
I always wanted an online friend, the concept just seems appealing. You can be more honest than with someone you see on a daily/weekly basis. Preferably female, but a man with a good sense of humor would be nice too. I'm also sane and therefore lean to the right on the political spectrum. This shouldn't matter though unless you think conservatives are going to set up gas chambers and start exterminating minorities. That would be offputting. 

3) Communication.
PM or chat.


----------



## Wolfology

*1) Who are you?*

My name is James, I'm 21, and I live in England. My interests include reading/writing short horror fiction (think H.P Lovecraft), playing video games, and making videos. I currently have a plan for a YouTube commentary/essay series. My interests are quite diverse, and I am open to new things. Though I have social anxiety, I am some-what high functioning and regularly visit the pub with my one true friend. I can be rather immature (inappropriate humour is my specialty), and I prefer deep conversations over mindless 'banter' and small talk. My personality can quickly shift from introvert to extrovert depending on the situation.

*2) What are you looking for?*

I am looking mostly for close friendships and, if fate should have it, romantic, too. I don't mind making friends with those who have polar-opposite interests, as I am open-minded, but it would be preferable if we were somewhat compatible. I'm definitely looking for people to have deep, intellectual conversations with (small talk sucks!). I would prefer you to be close by, or at least within the same country, so that we can eventually meet up in person. However, I am not opposed to long-distance friends. I find it easier to talk to women, but gender/sex is pretty irrelevant. I would like them to be roughly the same age as me.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

Facebook initially. If we get close, and if it is possible, I would like to meet in person and hang out. Nothing beats actual human interaction.

Drop me a PM!


----------



## itssimplynena

*1) Who are you?*
-I'm Nena, 24 y/o and from the US. 
-I suffer from bipolar disorder and social anxiety.
-I like collecting vintage antiques and WWII history, among others.

Side note: I'm not very good at talking about myself most times, I get so nervous.

*2) What are you looking for?*
Positive FRIENDSHIPS! Understanding people. Intellectual yet able to adapt to any genre of interest and humor.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

Pms would be a good place to start.

-Nena


----------



## ljubo

1) Who are you?


My name is Ljubo and i am 25. I live in Sweden.

I am on SAS becuase i have SAS.


2) What are you looking for?


someone to chat with. 


3) How are you willing to communicate?

facebook and here on SAS.


----------



## dermas

1) Who are you?
I'm 21 , Third year at the university , I like fitness(have a decent knowledge) sports been doing this for a long while , doing challenging things but no the extent if faces the SA . Anyway , I'm not good at talking about me don't know what to say , that doesn't mean I hate myself in all ways  . I'm here because I see SA is growing and this thing should be massacred

2) What are you looking for?
What I want and what I'm looking for is to make friends and talk about things we like (like sports, fitness, horror movies, videogames, biology, ESPECIALLY WAYS TO OVERCOME OUR SA) . Both genders are fine , but I feel more relaxed to discuss SA problems with females but that's not an obligatin.


3) How are you willing to communicate?
I'm willing to communicate through SKYPE (pm me for it) , text chat is good , cam makes me anxious and can lose my self a bit depending on situations.


----------



## dreamer97

Who am I?

I'm from Ohio. Rather not say my name. But I'm a female and nineteen years old. I struggle with SA. 

What am I looking for?

An online friend. To have small talk with or vent. Don't mind being a lister either. For my interest I watch a lot of anime and I'm a gamer. Gender or age doesn't matter to me.

What way to communicate? 

SAS private message.


----------



## BAH

Harro, I'm boring.


----------



## Soldierofhungary

Hi everyone, my name is Eve and I live in Austria. My boyfriend is Austrian, I am Hungarian. We work together on our future but he can not very much cope with my anxiety and depression. I do not bother him with it because of this, but living together has its cons too, so he sees what is going on and he reacts with his usual passive agressive communication style, when he sees my mood. My English is quite weak, I speak Hungarian and German better. I am here for making good friends. I prefer texting on this site, private messaging. I have no Skype yet because I need a safe account on it and it is difficult. My hobbies include reading, listening to music (I have a weird music taste, alternative bands and very old grammophon music are welcome), drawing and sewing clothes. I am Art major 😓 but I work at a fast food restaurant. Cliche, or? 😀but it is true.


----------



## YouHaveSevereAnxiety

*Who am I?*

I'd rather not use my real name for now as the anonymity seems to be the only way I can post at the moment. I'm male, 33 this year, from the UK.
I only found this place a few days ago, until then I didn't know there were people with anxiety problems like mine.
I like games, movies, music, motorbikes.

*What are you looking for?*

I think what I'd like is just to practice talking to people, so age, gender, interests, etc, don't matter. SAS msg me if you like.


----------



## AllieG

I think I may have posted in this thread before so I apologize in advance if this post is redundant.

1) Who are you?

My name is Allie. I am 19. I live in California, USA. My hobbies? Hmm... I listen to music, watch TV, and surf the web. I know it doesn't sound super interesting but I do know a lot about mainstream stuff haha so I can probably hold a good convo. I've recently started getting back in SAS because I have been in a rut lately. My anxiety and depression is coming back to me full force. 

2) What are you looking for?

Do you just want some acquaintances, to make close friendships or even a romantic relationship?

Any of the above will do. I want to just connect with people. It's been a while since I have made any real connections online and I kind of miss it. I miss getting to know people and being a part of someone's life.

Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?, what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology?

Either gender is fine. As long as you're not too much older or younger than me, age is irrelevant. Any religion will do as long as you don't want to make me a follower. I am not a religious person myself, after all. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

I am willing to communicate via pms, email, or skype so please don't be afraid to drop me a message.


----------



## Alina108

Hello everyone 
1) I am a 16 (almost 17) year old girl, and I am always open to making new friends. 
My hobbies
-not much lol ;-;
-I love anime & manga, so if u ever want to talk about that, feel free to message me anytime 
-I love horror movies and kdramas. 
2) I am looking for a close friend who I can confide in and feel comfortable with. I want a close girl best friend who is around my age ^^ I am tired of fake friends.
3) private messaging  on SAS, when we feel more comfortable we can talk on something else i guess
Thanks for reading!


----------



## asynje

Okay, so I am currently trying to find new interesting people to talk to, but wow there are so many pages to read through in this thread. So I figured I'd just write a bit about myself and hopefully someone would want to talk to me ^_^ (I'm nice, I promise!)

*Who am I?*
My name is Malene and I turn 25 tomorrow. I live in Denmark (which is a small North European country). I live together with my boyfriend and we have been together for 2 years. 
My interests include reading, going for a walk, cooking/baking, shopping, listening to music and singing along. I'm also trying to learn how to play the recorder (I'm not very serious about it though). I also spend way too much time watching videos on YouTube.  
When it comes to books I prefer novels. Some of the authors that I enjoy reading are J.K. Rowling, Jane Austen, Hans Christian Andersen, Dan Brown, George R. R. Martin, and more. 
My taste in music varies from time to time, but I like rock, some metal (currently mostly folk metal, but I am getting into more stuff like In Flames), pop etc.. I'm picky but I like lots of genres and styles. 

What am I like as a person: Well I'm happy most of the time, so if that's what you need, then here I am  I am very openminded and I'm generally good at understanding how other people feel. I like to give people a chance to show who they are.

*What am I looking for?*
I would like to make acquaintances, hopefully they could evolve into close relationships. I don't have that many friends, but I love getting to know new people. For me distance is not so important, so I don't care if you live in the USA or in Portugal or somewhere else. 
You don't necessarily have to share all of my interests, but it would be nice if you share some of them. Small talk is fine but I also enjoy deep conversations about various topics. I also like to hear people's stories and I enjoy sharing my own. 
Your gender doesn't really matter. I like talking to guys and girls. Age wise preferably around my own age, but write to me and let's see what happens. Also I don't care what you look like. Ya know, I'm fat and short, so I don't care if you're tall and skinny or have a body similar to mine, or if you're really hairy or not. Seriously, just write to me if you want to. 

*Where can we communicate?* 
The first few messages should be in private messages here, but I would prefer chatting with you on Facebook messenger or perhaps sending snaps every once in a while  But I do prefer FB messenger.


----------



## Irual Shure

1) Who are you?

Hey everyone. I'm Adi, 21 years old from Israel. I like gaming, anime, books, movies and other nerdy things.

2) What are you looking for?

Used to be a member a few years ago, but felt like posting here didn't really help me. So I'm looking for anyone to talk to, really. Could be a random chat, could be to make closer friendships, I'm up for anything. Do note however, that one of the reasons I'm looking for people to talk to is because I'm terrible at it, so be prepared for some awkwardness at first  Don't care about gender, but someone around my age would be easier to talk to, I guess. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Messages here I supposes, but if you prefer something else, let me know.


----------



## sandromeda

1) Who are you?

Hey I'm sandra, just a boring, lonely 17 year old girl from the US nearing the end of my junior year of highschool. My hobbies/interests are reading, writing, baking, cooking, drawing, video games (mostly pokemon), ornithology, scary stories, paranormal stuff, or just browsing the web. I found SAS when searching up stuff about my anxiety, when I realized that was an actual thing, and just stayed on here to read other peoples experiences and maybe try to meet people

WARNING: I'm awkward, sensitive, and bad at conversation ;(

2) What are you looking for?

A kind, funny, and patient person who can relate with my anxiety, swap advice with me, and hopefully find comfort in talking to each other. Age/sex/race doesn't really matter to me, but it'd be nice if it was someone near my age and in the US who shares at least some of my interests 

Do you just want some acquaintances, to make close friendships or even a romantic relationship?

Whatever happens, happens, it's all up to our chemistry I guess!

3) How are you willing to communicate?

I'm willing to talk over SAS private messages, kik (which I'll have to download), and maybe text, after we get to know eachother


----------



## Cam1

1) Who are you?

Cam/23/U.S. 

Posted on this thread a couple years ago I believe. Back on it because I miss talking and connecting with people who also have SA. My life is in a much better place now compared to back then but I still struggle with it and probably always will. I'd like to share experiences, help others deal with their SA, and learn from them as well for my own benefit. I'm up for talking about SA related topics or chatting about whatever the hell comes to mind. 

I like music, sports, movies, etc. (like pretty much everyone else who exists). I'm working in a restaurant full time and in college studying Electrical Engineering. I'm pretty open when it comes to online messaging, I'll talk about pretty much anything.

2) What are you looking for?

Friendship only. 

Gender/etc. doesn't matter.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Preferably SAS PM for now. Open to more in the future. 

It might take me a while to get back because I'm pretty busy and only get on here a couple times a week.


----------



## EeveeGal

1) Who are you?

My name is Angela, I'm a 15 year old girl living in Singapore. I don't have much hobbies, but I like music, writing and watching YouTube videos.

2) What are you looking for?

I'm fine with anyone, but preferably someone from my country or someone near my age.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

You can PM me, I also have kik, if you want to chat with me through kik, PM me and I'll tell you my username.


Sent from my F1f using Tapatalk


----------



## cak

My name's Christy, 28 will be 29 in July, I live in Upstate, NY.
I need friends who won't give up on me, which means I want to make close friendships. Maybe even a romantic relationship. I don't have a preference on gender, age preferably around my age.

I like movies, tv shows, youtube

We can pm on sas or fb message


----------



## Lemmy4ever

I'm Max. I'm 33 and live in western New York. Right now my interests are pretty limited to mostly video games and music. I came here hoping to meet some new people, and to try getting over my social problems. I would like to make some friends since I really don't have many. It would be nice to meet people with similar interests, but I have no problems with meeting people with different interests because I feel it would give us things to share and talk about. I guess I want someone that would be willing to talk about just about anything. Things like gender, age, nationality, religion or anything like that doesn't matter too much to me because what matters most to me is who the person is on the inside. I would love to find someone to be with too, but I've had zero luck with girls in my life so I really don't expect to find that.

I would be willing to chat with PMs here. Also I would be willing to chat on Skype, just text for now but if I start to feel comfortable enough I will use voice or video chat. I also use Discord, though I only use that for text chat.


----------



## eddyr

1) Who are you?

Edward/25/England North East/History student, games, snowboarding, darts, football, DJing, animals/On SAS to simply connect with people just like me... hopefully ones with similar interests and good attitudes.

2) What are you looking for?

Would be nice to talk to somebody who is like me I guess. I'm a bit shy at first but after I'm ok. 
I'm a good listener; I use to be an active member of this board some years ago but I'm back.
People close are a bonus.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Private Message, Kik, FB & Skype. I'm pretty active but sometimes I have uni and the gym and I might get busier in future. I'm a night owl as well so best to talk to me late afternoons/evenings.
Send me a PM if you'd like my details.

Edd.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

Friends are for normies.


----------



## Going Sane

Overdrive said:


> I'm looking for someone to help me bury some corpses, anyone ?.


Yea, should had told me a while ago.

lol hit me up ya'll, i want new sas homies.


----------



## poptart2489

1.) Names Michael Thomas, but every one else just calls me Pop-Tart,I'm also 19, and I'm not going to lie I kind of skimmed through that whole passage so sorry if you said something super heartful I'm sure it was amazing, I live in North America , south carolina, I'm into a whole bunch of stuff, but mostly writing, gaming, comics, anime with good plot, music, some other I don't want to talk about, and I'm here on SAS because I have social anxiety , mostly just my head not being able to think in any uncomfortable social situation and some depression or whatever.
2.)I guess I'm open to any possibility really.
3.) Which ever people prefer I'm not a social network racist 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zatch

I guess I could give this a try. I don't think I come off as being as amicable as I really am.

*1) Who are you?*
I'm Kyle. Unlike my real name it doesn't quite stand out, but that's partly why I chose it. I'm 21, living in southeast USA. My interests include reading, drawing, skateboarding, socializing, and memes. I'm also currently studying Russian.

I first came to SAS for help dealing with the myriad of social problems I had at the time, and relate to others which I can't do offline (surprisingly, nobody where I live wants to speak up about their social anxiety).

*2) What are you looking for?*

Good friends, enemies, whatever. I'm going to be gone from here someday, as we all are. But I want something to remember when either of us goes. Or to be remembered. I'm sure anyone knows how that feels. Whatever happens, happens.

I'm fine talking to anyone, but I'm not going to knowingly pick out people I have nothing in common with. I'm a very good listener, and will not hesitate to chime in if it's asked. I'm a painfully optimistic person, I believe, but I won't bash anyone for feeling hopeless.

Not concerned with gender, nationality, or anything.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

PMs here to start. Then Skype or text messaging.


----------



## NormalLad

1) Who are you?

Hello my name is Joaquin and I am 20 yrs old. I prefer to be called NormalLad though. I live in Texas. I joined SAS because I felt I could relate to the people here and I do. We all have a lot in common with each other. I enjoy writing mostly, I like playing video games, if you have a Nintendo 3ds or Wii U, we can play. I love horror movies, I watch them all the time. Oh and I love politics. I have narrowed interests.
One of the biggest issues I have is trying to keep a conversation going. I sometimes do not know what to talk about, so it becomes awkward. 

2) What are you looking for?

If you love writing as much as I do, play games as much as I do, or watch horror movies as much as I do, it would be great. It would be stupid for me to be picky about meeting potential friends, so all are welcome. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

I'd prefer Skype because i would like to talk, not video just yet, only talk. If you prefer here that is fine as well. 

My Skype is live:jayshy.4

If you cannot find me than just pm me. Thank you.


----------



## derpresion

Beast And The Harlot said:


> Friends are for normies.


:grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## thisismeyo

1) Who are you?

My name is Kyle. I am in London. I enjoy traveling, having new experiences, chilling at home, and I love the snow. I am on SAS to pass time and hopefully find some people to chat with.

2) What are you looking for?

I am looking for people to chat with. Whatever happens after that happens. I enjoy starting off with small talk then going from there. I am a good listener and I can share my experiences and thoughts as well. 

I am open to males or females messaging me. I am pretty nice so don't be scared.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messages or visitor messages are good to start. If we click, we can move onto something better.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot

derpresion said:


> :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:




>


----------



## derpresion

Beast And The Harlot said:


> >


^_-


----------



## scott83

Soldierofhungary said:


> Hi everyone, my name is Eve and I live in Austria. My boyfriend is Austrian, I am Hungarian. We work together on our future but he can not very much cope with my anxiety and depression. I do not bother him with it because of this, but living together has its cons too, so he sees what is going on and he reacts with his usual passive agressive communication style, when he sees my mood. My English is quite weak, I speak Hungarian and German better. I am here for making good friends. I prefer texting on this site, private messaging. I have no Skype yet because I need a safe account on it and it is difficult. My hobbies include reading, listening to music (I have a weird music taste, alternative bands and very old grammophon music are welcome), drawing and sewing clothes. I am Art major &#128531; but I work at a fast food restaurant. Cliche, or? &#128512;but it is true.


Your English is actually pretty good, especially for a third language! It's actually better than some native English speakers :smile2:


----------



## scott83

My name is Scott, I'm 33 and from England/UK. My hobbies and interests are gaming, football (soccer) politics, guinea pigs, music, TV and trying to understand the mysteries and complexity of life in general. 

Looking for a friend to talk to etc. I'm already in a relationship so I'm not after anything sexual. 

I deleted KIK as my phone memory is pants. So if anyone out there feels like getting in contact then just send me a PM on here and lets see where that goes.


----------



## TerminalBlue

1) 

David/28/United States. 
Hobbies: Guitar and making music in death metal and progressive metal subgenres, watching sports (MMA, baseball, football, basketball), alcohol, cigars, coffee, tv shows (the office, game of thrones, breaking bad, mad men), podcasts/radio shows (legion of skanks, the bonfire, jim norton & sam roberts), some science and philosophy. 

I'm on SAS to connect with other people with social anxiety. 

2) 

I'd like to talk to anyone. Similar interest or not. Potential friends far away or close is cool. Anything from small talk to debate is cool.

I'm happy to talk to anyone of any gender relatively close to my age. I prefer females since I don't have any female friends aside from the wives and girlfriends of the few friends I have. I've basically only maintained friends through music. It would be cool to make friends who have social anxiety.

I wouldn't mind stating a music project of any genre with someone from SAS. Any skill level is cool. 

3) 

Contact me on SAS private message first and then anything else later.


----------



## uffi

hi. i would like a gamer friend.


----------



## Worthle55

1. I'd rather not say.../18/us/none really/many reasons
2. I have nobody... an acquaintance at least would be nice
3. sas pm


----------



## Introvert 5634

Crimson Lotus said:


> As a long time anxiety sufferer as well as Internet dweller I know that it is possible to make valuable friendships through the web. While those can never fully replace actual human contact, they at the very least help you to cope with life.
> 
> What I find funny is that a lot of people seem to think that they will make actual friends just by signing up to a forum, posting 10 or so times and saying that they want to make friends.
> 
> The truth is that outside of a few very veteran and active users, we're all just completely anonymous and unknown. And if you want to have some actual chance at making a friend then chances are you will need something more specific and personal than randomly adding people and hoping for the best.
> 
> So how about a thread where everyone is free to post who they are and what they're looking for in others?, if there's enough honesty we could all save time and awkwardness by not engaging users with whom we're obviously incompatible.
> 
> There are hundreds or perhaps even thousands of active users in this forum, chances that at least one of those people could be compatible with you. So why not try to make an effort and find that person?
> 
> Don't be just some anonymous user, share who you are and what you want to find. It doesn't have to be exactly what I'm suggesting next, some people may like to keep some details to themselves. But the more detailed you are the better it will be I suppose.
> 
> 1) Who are you?
> Jenn, Edmonton AB, Canada. Seeking help on social anxiety with regards to interviews
> 
> 2) What are you looking for?
> 
> Interview help and make some new frieends who get me
> 
> Is it necessary for you that a friend shares most of all of your interests or are you fine with those whom are different?, do you want to meet people with whom to have small talk?, or are you aspiring to find a deep intellectual and emotional friendship?, do you just want to vent?, are you a good listener and want someone to listen to?, do you wish to find people that live close to you and have a meet up or just to make some online friends?, do you want someone positive that will try to cheer up during your bad timed or do you prefer someone with whom to share the unfairness of the world?
> 
> Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?, what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology?
> 
> 3) How are you willing to communicate?
> 
> Facebook, or skype,-once i recall my login info lol


----------



## jjoanna

*1) Who are you?*

I'm Jo, 26, a support worker from the UK. My main hobby is probably video games.

*2) What are you looking for?*

I'm just looking for some new friendships, small talk, anything really. I don't mind whether or not our interests are similar, would just be nice to make some connections here.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

SAS messages, twitter(jjoanna), steam(jjoanna).


----------



## twitchy666

*make from*

cotton threads

steel

stone
wood
glass
silicon
sand

dairy

human flesh? when they pop out?
only their parents can do that. you can't
but a eureka DNA Frankensteiner fiddler


----------



## Zatch

twitchy666 said:


> cotton threads
> 
> steel
> 
> stone
> wood
> glass
> silicon
> sand
> 
> dairy
> 
> human flesh? when they pop out?
> only their parents can do that. you can't
> but a eureka DNA Frankensteiner fiddler


I like you already. A lot.


----------



## BAH

Loners and weirdoz hit me up


----------



## A Wolf

Im 18, male and i live in South Dakota.(im also gay if that matters to you) I signed up to try and get used to talking with people and get over my fear of talking to people. My old school friends have kinda drifted away from me. 

I want to find a few friends to talk to that share and interest in video games or movies and just want to chat when bored. Im a pretty ok listener to if you need to talk about something but dont expect me to have all the answers. (Would be nice to have a relationship but that would never happen) 

I prefer males because i am one and its a bit easier to relate but im up to talking to whoever wants to. Not sure if i really care about age either. I dont really care what religion you hold as long as it wont affect our friendship later down the line.

SAS private messages can work as well as steam if you want to play games or something. Pm me for the steam name if you want to. (I do have a skype but im too shy to voice chat on it)


----------



## Lain66

1) Who are you?

I'm Adam, 23 years old, male and Australian. I play a few video games, enjoy listening to music and work one day a week with computers though I'm hoping to get more work.

2) What are you looking for?

i'm hoping to form a couple of friendships and I'm happy to listen to problems people are having or play a couple of games together maybe.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Facebook, Steam, SAS


----------



## Hazza

1) Who are you?
My name is Kelsey and I am 22. I live in Louisiana. I am a college student in engineering so thats basically my hobby. I enjoy all music and very friendly.

2) What are you looking for?
I am just looking for some people to talk to that understands what its like to live with anxiety. My close friends and family don't understand (or really know) so it'd be nice to talk to someone who understands. I am also a great listener (or reader in this case). I have no preference because i get along with everybody!

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messages at first at least.


----------



## bkk

1) Who are you?

My name is Bella, I'm Australian and in my early 20s. I've only just discovered this website and think it is finally time to put myself out there and try and find some support.

I've had social anxiety for most of my life and left school because of it. I'm a lot better now but still struggle quite a bit. I have a few interests and I love spending time on my own making natural skincare products, writing, cooking and creating things. 

2) What are you looking for?

I'm looking for a friend or two (preferably female) who I can talk to about my bad days and for them to have someone to share theirs with. Because of my social anxiety I find it really hard to be myself around most people and don't have a lot of confidence so it would be nice to have someone who can understand where I'm coming from and who I feel comfortable around (and visa versa). 


3) How are you willing to communicate?

Probably just via online message, its easy & convenient.


----------



## jasedc

1) Who are you?

Hey, I'm Jason, I'm 23 and I live all the way in Cape Town, South Africa. Look at my profile for more info.

2) What are you looking for?

Just some people to chat to who understand what I'm going through and what it's like to live with social anxiety and depression.
Beyond that, I'm always up to make new friends!


3) How are you willing to communicate?

Any way, really, just PM me first!


----------



## Kevin001

kquinn said:


> 1) Who are you?
> My name is Kelsey and I am 22. I live in Louisiana. I am a college student in engineering so thats basically my hobby. I enjoy all music and very friendly.
> 
> 2) What are you looking for?
> I am just looking for some people to talk to that understands what its like to live with anxiety. My close friends and family don't understand (or really know) so it'd be nice to talk to someone who understands. I am also a great listener (or reader in this case). I have no preference because i get along with everybody!
> 
> 3) How are you willing to communicate?
> 
> SAS private messages at first at least.


Louisiana? :O

What part? I've longed for someone to hang with near me, lol.


----------



## SleepyZinnia

1) Who are you?

I'm a 16 year old girl from Sweden! I love people but I can be very anxious.. My main interests are video games, books and animals.

2) What are you looking for?

Making a friend would be cool! I'm fine with people who are different from me. I like people who talk a lot as I'm pretty quiet and enjoy listening, someone who understands anxiety would be great too!
Gender is irrelevant. =)

3) How are you willing to communicate?

I'd like to begin with a message on here! After that I'm willing to use kik to talk, if I feel comfortable later on then skype is not impossible!


----------



## pocketbird

Hello! I don't like talking about myself so I'll get the basics out: I'm Ray. I was raised in both Japan and Virginia (currently residing in VA). I like to believe that I'm very nice and weird.. I would love any kind of friend to talk to - we can vent, tell secrets, joke with, be super weird together, PLAY GAMES!, try new things, etc. Anything, really.

I'm very nice.. but I do have a lot of avoidance issues and I will sleep for daysssssss if I'm very exhausted. I can assure you, no one ever annoys me.. I'm super supportive. I LOVE WHEN PEOPLE NUDGE ME/POKE ME A MILLION TIMES OR SPAM WHEN YOU WANT ATTENTION - I will be that person who will give you the attention you crave. This is me :hug

Oh, I like horror, B movies, tv series (i'd love to binge watch with anyone), playing/learning new instruments, web design, MMOs, games where you can just roam around and do absolutely nothing, second life, weird humor, jokes, and I'm a hugeeeeeeeee animal lover so if you send me photos of your pets I will love you.

I really would like to talk to anyone who wants to talk.


----------



## Ankylosaurus

1) Mid-20's agender software person in the Pacific Northwest (USA). I'm on SAS because I have major avoidance issues, and often it makes my job hard for me. I'm a nerd and enjoy video games, comics, and staring at the Internet.

2) Friendship at any intensity level. I'm very lonely in my current lifestyle and more people to talk to only helps. It would be awesome if I could meet someone IRL as well.

3) Private messages, Email, FB, texting. IRL after a few exchanges.


----------



## sad1231234

1) Who are you?
I am a 17 year old male from Australia. I really enjoy meeting people and getting to know them well  

2) What are you looking for?
I am looking for anyone who's really friendly and understanding to talk to!

3) How are you willing to communicate?
Here, kik, or facebook. My kik is somebody1231234. I would love to talk to anyone, so don't be afraid to message me!


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

1) Who are you?
...

2) What are you looking for?
A cat.

3) How are you willing to communicate?
Through petting and cat treats.


----------



## 2109

*1) Who are you?

First name/age/in which country or region do you live on/your hobbies or interests/why are you on SAS.*

Hello all, I'm Stacey. I'm female, 35 years, reside in NC. I'm here to unwind, read and relate to similar circumstances, and get in my social activity for the week...

I listed some of my interests in my profile.

*2) What are you looking for? Do you just want some acquaintances, to make close friendships or even a romantic relationship? Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?, what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology?
*

I'm open to all of these: acquaintances, close friends (in person or only online) or a romantic partnership. [Provided the circumstances are right especially for the latter of these.] I'm open to small talk but truly seeking a deeper connection.

Gender irrelevant as well as the other factors. I'm open-minded to all religions, political beliefs, etc. I am quite affable in all situations and respectful thus anyone is welcome to message me =)

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

SAS PM, E-mail, texting, WhatsApp et al. And eventually maybe Skype.


----------



## sl10

I prefer not to disclose my name until I get to know someone on a personal level. So... I'm 34/male living in California. Working full time in a job that I enjoy. My hobbies include hiking, biking, playing basketball, and tinkering with electronics. 

I'm mainly on SAS to learn from others who are suffering from social anxiety, offer any help/advice whenever I can, as well as possibly making friends.

Gender and race are irrelevant, but preferably someone in my age range. You don't necessarily have to share the same hobbies as mine or even live close to where I am. In fact, I like traveling so much, and having friends in different parts of the world allows me to visit different places and still have friends to hang out with.

Initially we can message/chat online, but hopefully and eventually meet in real life.

I know we are all on SAS for a reason, but please don't feel shy contacting me.


----------



## Glue

Looking for Street Fighter 5 players. Age and gender is irrelevant, hell, I don't even want to know your name.


----------



## awake_and_alone

1) Who are you?
I am a 35 year old guy from Canada. I am happily married and I like getting to know people, gardening, video games, and making wine. 

2) What are you looking for?
I am looking for someone I can confide in as a friend. The truth is I met a friend on here once before and we were super close for a few years, then she drifted away and eventually just flat out ghosted me. I am slow to open up to new people, and it really sucks when you lose all the trust you invested in a friendship. I'm not looking for a therapist or a girlfriend, just someone to talk to once in a while. The only thing is that I would prefer to talk to females. I don't know why, but I tend to find it easier to open up to the opposite sex. Could be part of being bullied as a kid, could just be some emotional quirk, but it's the way I am. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?
The easiest idea would be to message me on here first, then we could talk about how to text each other in the future.


----------



## grimmer

1. I'm just a 24 year old duuuude.

2. Normal people are chatting all day on their phones but I don't many IRL friends to do that with. Would love to do that with y'all.

3. My Kik is 'misterGrimmer'. My Instagram is grimmer511. Feel free to hit me up. And try to be positive please.


----------



## Shadaw

1) Who are you?

Michael/20/Washington State, USA/My hobbies are mostly video games, anime, skateboarding, and basketball/I joined this site to hopefully help with my Social Anxiety 

2) What are you looking for?

Just looking for people to talk to. I would prefer them to be in the USA/Canada since the timezones will be pretty wack. 

3) How are you willing to communicate

I can communicate through kik or on here.


----------



## Nauthiz

1) 16/M/Romania (17 in less than a month)

2) Fellow conflicted and despondent edgelords who despise most of the mainstream things. I won't write too many things here, we shall get to know well through PMs.

3) The chat here, and should we get along, I also use skype and facebook.


----------



## thetown

*1) Who are you?*

I'm a 20 yo, female who is just starting out in the real world. You can check my profile for more of my interests, but in short I like dreaming, solving puzzles, academics, and adventuring.

*2) What are you looking for?*

I would like to meet other people around the same age as me. Preferably 18-22.

Some people to chat with occasionally and to support each other.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

We can chat on SAS.


----------



## Sherlocking

1. Who are you?

Im 20 yrs old guy. And im skinny, ugly and short so you can stop reading this (check my instagram below for proof)

2.What are you looking for? (Interest)

Really interested with medical field. Read some artificial organs research, very interesting. Maybe organ donors wont be necessary im the future. If no more waiting list, imagine how many lives would be saved. Also a fan of Grey's Anatomy despite not being really accurate to reality

Will pursue a degree later(in idk) or something

And science degree>arts degree


3) How are you willing to communicate?

Pm here or skype or anything. Or just direct message me at


----------



## Gladiolus

Heya, I'll give this a go!

1) Who are you?

I'm Lou, a college student taking a semester break. Aspiring illustrator, big fan of everything artsy. I've traveled a bit and lived in different continents. In my spare time I like video games, playing music and scary short films/games. Ugh it's rly hard to write an introduction :/

2) What are you looking for?

Do you just want some acquaintances, to make close friendships or even a romantic relationship?

Honestly, I really want someone to talk to bout life's ups and downs with and to make a good internet friend. Or we could play games together. Preferably someone close to my age. I can be a tad .. crazy if you get to know me but in a good way, I promise 

I'm really open to chatting on a regular basis and getting to know someone on a deeper level since I'm home a lot. It gets kinda lonely staring at my computer screen. Gender/nationality doesn't matter.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

We can talk on here but as I'm not very active I'd prefer Skype/Discord. PM me anytime tho!


----------



## UltraShy

1) Karl, age 44, Wisconsin USA, with a passion for finance & firearms.

2) Friends would be nice. I'm a damn good conversationalist, though most SAS members require intoxication to talk to me for hours on end. That means I'm not scary at all, and very open to discussing damn near anything you may wish.

3) I seem to get along better with women, not really understanding the dynamics of male friendship. Age doesn't matter unless you are so naive it's as if you were a child. I'm a devout Atheist and a libertarian. I voted for the "Deplorable Donald" as you know who calls him because I'm an angry white man.:roll My best friend Patty, a 54-year-old grandma, would be shocked to learn she is actually an angry man. But then 99% of NRA life members voted as I did.

You can PM, email, text or call me. Personally, I like the old-fashioned intimacy of voice communication. Unlike children, I recognize that an i-Phone is simply the world's most expensive telegraph and it's not the 19 century.

Anyone who PMs me will get my full real name, email, and phone number. Address too if you're in the Milwaukee metro area and wish to pay me a visit (as a few SAS members actually have).


----------



## Lunarlauncher

1) Who are you?

Rob, 36, Plymouth, UK

2) What are you looking for?

Female friends, companions, girlfriend

3) How are you willing to communicate?

PM, Skype, FB


----------



## Guinglain

*1) Who are you? *

27 year old male Filipino that moved to Toronto 4 years ago. All my life I thought I was just shy until I discovered this site. I love to spend my day browsing reddit, shopping and sometimes workout if I'm not feeling down.

*2) What are you looking for?*

To be honest I am just looking for a a friend. Someone you can talk to on a daily basis and just rant about life and work (no politics please). If you live in Toronto maybe we can meet up.*

3) How are you willing to communicate?* 
Feel free to chat or leave me a message here or at facebook (pm me).


----------



## laum0095

*1) Who are you?*

Hey my name is Laura, i'm 21 years old from the north east of England UK. I love gaming, binge watching TV and movies. I have suffered with social anxiety for the majority of my life and one thing i have never actually tried to the full extent it signing up to a forum full of people with the same issues as me.

*2) What are you looking for?*

I guess in all honesty, I am looking for friendship. People I can talk to, confide in and do the same for them. Friends have come and go through out my life and no one has ever truly understood what it is like to have anxiety. Id love to be able to help and support someone while making a life long friend.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*
My main source of communication will likely be online, this forum, Facebook and texting.once a friendship begins to develop possibly and if it is do able to meet up (location, cost etc) then I would consider meeting in person


----------



## Somanybooksolittletime

*1) Who are you?*

I'm a 22 year old girl and live in the Netherlands. I just finished my bachelors degree in Accountancy and am taking a year off of everything to try and get my life on track (moving out, making money, cope with anxiety). I'm here because I have social anxiety and it ruins my life. I feel talking to people who go through similar things really helps. I like to read, watch movies, tv shows, documentaries. I love to listen to music (a lot of genres).

*2) What are you looking for?*

I'm looking for a friend. Someone I can have good, deep conversations with that will make it also easier to small talk eventually. I don't care about gender, but I would prefer someone around my age. I'm looking for someone to talk to about social anxiety, to support each other, and make each other better.

I am open for everyone. I think I can talk better with someone that has similar interests, but if we are completely different it maybe might work as well. I'm interested in getting to know all sorts of people.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

Let's start on SAS. Then texting is an option or maybe even skype.


----------



## calic0

1) Who are you?

I'm a 30 year old mother of two living in Australia. I'm on SAS probably for the same reason as most; I don't have anyone in real life who I feel comfortable talking about my SA with. My interests are too many to mention but include:

Reading - history, fantasy, sci-fi, science, decent satire and parody, and anything good recommended to me. I hold the opinion that 'the classics' isn't a real category.
Archery - Traditional rather than modern.
Music - Fan of lots of different artists and styles. Recently interested in the Killers, Arctic Monkeys, Foo Fighters, Fiona Apple, Joe Hisaishi and Postmodern Jukebox. Also started learning the violin recently.
Food - More cooking than eating out. Also have an obsession with Japanese food.
Knitting
Video games - Console and PC. Currently working my way through Rise of the Tomb Raider.
Gardening - Mostly things I can eat.

2) What are you looking for?

I'm looking to not feel so alone. I'm missing interaction. My SA has gotten more manageable recently and I've looked up to realise that I have no one that I'd call a close friend. It'd be nice to make a connection, no matter how small.
I don't need someone who shares the same interests. As long as they have interests. I'd love hearing of someone else's view of this crazy/chaotic/mysterious world. At the same time, stuff we can get enthusiastic about together is great too. Small talk, big talk, it's all good.
I do have a few dislikes. I'm not a girly girl. Fashion does not interest me at all and my husband knows more about makeup than I do. I do not keep up with mainstream media and reality TV bores the heck out of me.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Private message would be best for now.


----------



## analyticalan

Hey, I'm Alan. I'm a 28-year-old, gay introvert from Melbourne, Australia.

I've always struggled with my social skills, and this has made it difficult for me to make friends. I joined SAS to meet new people and make friends, from anywhere around the world and any race, gender, and sexuality. Throughout my life, I've faced discrimination based on my race and mental illness (generalised anxiety and depression), and this has taught me to be tolerant of all types of people. The only types of people that I can't stand are those who are intolerant of others.

I have an undergraduate degree in Psychology and a Masters degree in Teaching, and I find it's in my nature to listen and give positive and constructive advice rather than talk about myself. People often misread me as unfriendly and snobby because of my introversion and reluctance to smile, but I'm a very caring and loyal person and always support my friends whenever I can.

*Interests*

I enjoy gaming, mainly on PC and DS. On PC, I currently play Marvel Heroes and would love to find an MMORPG to play with other people. On DS, I play Pokémon X, Sapphire and Moon - I'm a huge Pokémon addict. Even though the fad has completely died out, I still play Pokémon GO on my phone as it has enabled me to go out more and become more active. Becoming more fit is one of the current priorities in my life.

I also enjoy crosswords, puzzles, baking, reading, interior design, shopping, the outdoors and sight-seeing.

*What I'm Looking For*

I'm looking to make friends, preferably from Australia and around my age. However, I'm open to talking to people from anywhere around the world. I would like to make 'real' friendships that go beyond conversing through online identities on a message board.

My ideal friend would be someone who is tolerant, supportive and understanding of others, has similar interests, values my friendship and is able to maintain a conversation.

*Communication*

Online through SAS initially, and then Facebook if we become friends. Feel free to send me a message if you think we'd get along.


----------



## Profound

1) Who are you?

I'll tell you name/age if we chat. I'm a college student, I have plans and goals for my life which I'm heavily motivated for. I like to think I'm funny, I always try to make people laugh. I'm a great listener, I've been through a lot in my life so I can relate to a lot of people's problems. I'm the guy that basically everyone comes to when they need help and I don't really mind. 

2) What are you looking for?

Tbh would be cool to find someone to chat with often, binge watch shows together on skype lol, & maybe some gaming? I play league. 

Don't care if you're a male, female or alien.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Skype voice or text chat, I hardly check this site.
Drop me a pm on here if you're interested I guess lol

Warning: I'll spam you with memes if we get close


----------



## umhelpme

im sorry, i have no one to talk to, so im going to spill my everything here

who am I?

*a sad smol ball*
Idk whats going on and why im being so down lately, visiting random help websites. I'm an asian teen right now, struggling in high school not because of how hard school is but because of sport and -no-friends-class. its winter right now, and i honestly cannot wait for summer and to end the cycle of being alone in class all day, and forced to do sport with ppl who dont like me

i watch a bunch of kdrama and read webtoons like the normal asian, and um i love harry potter i ship snily and yeah
*
who im looking for*

someone to talk to, to give advice, or just text me while im pretending to play on my phone when im a loner in class or sport.
someone in high school right now would be nice. TBH i;m not looking for a bf/gf on this site. I would hate for my future date to know how sad my life is before we even date.

*how i communicate*
im really really really socially anxious. i've only skyped once in my lifetime and ive only started confidentally calling ppl. I hate talking to people over phone/laptop. my voice is disgusing and my face is gross and i just hate it. So i guess we gotta communicate through smoke signals? argh to be honest i could easily talk casual in real life than online.

wow hope i did(nt???????) scare u off


----------



## izolated

Who am I? 

I'm male, 25 years old. from New Zealand. I came to SAS to meet people with the same struggles I face everyday. 

What are you looking for? 

Well just someone to talk to and share the ups and downs of having social anxiety.

How are you willing to communicate? 

Anyway really, talking to someone also with social anxiety, what is there to hide? Skype, Facetime, Facebook etc.


----------



## JDsays

Who am I? 

I am a 25 year old guy from the U.S. I game, read, and do a lot of other stuff.

What are you looking for? 

I'm looking to expand my social network either online or in person. 


How are you willing to communicate? 

Social Media, SAS, Skype, talk, video chat


----------



## Aultri

1) Who are you?
Age: 20
Location: MN, USA
Interests: Video games, books, movies

2) What are you looking for?
Company, nothing romantic - Someone I can talk to, or play with. Whichever. I'm hoping to find a friend. Gender is irrelevant. I would prefer to talk to someone closer to my age or older.

3) How are you willing to communicate?
Through Steam, preferably Discord. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Stoja

Aultri said:


> 1) Who are you?
> Age: 20
> Location: MN, USA
> Interests: Video games, books, movies
> 
> 2) What are you looking for?
> Company, nothing romantic - Someone I can talk to, or play with. Whichever. I'm hoping to find a friend. Gender is irrelevant. I would prefer to talk to someone closer to my age or older.
> 
> 3) How are you willing to communicate?
> Through Steam, preferably Discord. PM me if you're interested.


What games do you play?


----------



## Aultri

Stoja said:


> What games do you play?


Primarily Resident Evil 5/6. They're nostalgic. I also have Tekken 7 and Verdun as well. Any takers?


----------



## Stoja

Aultri said:


> Primarily Resident Evil 5/6. They're nostalgic. I also have Tekken 7 and Verdun as well. Any takers?


Sorry, don't own any of those:no


----------



## Aultri

Stoja said:


> Sorry, don't own any of those:no


My loss.


----------



## CaseyB

This is a cool idea, thanks for making this thread.

1) Who are you?

My rl name is not Casey but that is my preferred name. I'm in my 20s and I live in South Georgia. My main hobbies are drawing, painting, sculpting, playing video games(mostly 3ds), and surfing the web. I'm on SAS because I have social anxiety and wanted to network with other people who share this problem, as well as learn new ways to cope with it.

2) What are you looking for?

I have plenty of acquaintances, it would be nice to have some close friends or even a relationship with someone. I don't really care if we share a lot of the same interests though that would give us more to talk about I guess. I don't mind small talk but it gets awkward after a while when that's all ya do. I don't vent often but when I do I'd like someone willing to listen and I'll happily listen in turn if you want to vent occasionally too. For the most part I'd like positive/neutral conversation if possible, cause tbh I already have enough negativity in my life that I could swim in it. It'd be cool to find someone close and willing to meet in rl eventually, but if not that's fine too.

I don't really have a preference when it comes to gender, for either friends or relationships. Age, Nationality, Sexuality, etc. Don't really matter to me either. Now when it comes to religion, I am a religious person but you don't necessarily have to be. As long as you can respect our difference of opinion I will do the same.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS is good for now, we can move off SAS as the friendship grows.


----------



## SArainadash

Who are you?)

I am a 18 year old female from the U.S. who likes to play pc games 

What are you looking for?) 

I currently have no friends in real life an only 1 internet friend that I talk to occassionally. I'm looking for more friends that I can relate to with social anxiety.

How are you willing to communicate?) 

Steam, Social Media, SAS, and any other ways that do not involve video chat


----------



## trapped

New to this, not really sure how it works. I'm Linda 28, looking for friends to chat too, play games with. Pm, text, etc. Living with social anxiety, no friends, would be nice to text. Females only please as have boyfriend
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TomCat4680

Hi I'm Tom. Looking for PMing buddies. Any topic is fine. All demographics welcome.


----------



## Princessmoon

Oh hi!

Who I am--
I'm a 27 year old female from Michigan, US. I like adventuring, crafting (when I have the motivation, lol) and currently am obsessed with anything medieval fantasy (I just finished Game of Thrones and its Renaissance Festival season here in MI!). I'm an empath and a Pisces. I'm super into paganism and astrology and I love talking about humans. Behaviors, psychology, activism, anything. Talk to me about it. Give me your opinions and your personal revelations! 
While I love a good meaningful conversation, My social anxiety has gotten a lot worse over the last year which has caused me to turn in on myself and avoid socializing. I'm very afraid of judgement so I tend to hold myself back while around friends for fear of sounding stupid, and I am afraid to be in public because I constantly feel like people are staring at me and judging me. Writing this little blurb has got me super self conscious lol.

What I'm lookin for--
Friends who know the struggle! diversity is awesome so even if we're a different age, from a different country, culture, race, whatever, I'm totally down to connect. No romance tho, I'm in a relationship with a super supportive lady. 


How I communicate--
I'd prefer to just message over SAS for now.


----------



## annabellah

You seem fascinating, fun, honest and genuine  your struggles mirror my own. Judgement. . Oh yes, my enemy!! I'm female and from the UK just saying hi.. figured that was a good start


----------



## newbro

Hey guys, if anyone wants to chat I am ready to talk about anything interesting .

21 years old, college student (finance), *interested in cryptocurrencies and business in general.
*
Also passionate about *lifting weights* and fitness.

Finally I also enjoy talking about tech, gadgets and such. Cyber security is a very interesting field.

I've got Skype and Whatsapp so let me know if you want to talk there.

Cheers!


----------



## newbro

JDsays said:


> Who am I?
> 
> I am a 25 year old guy from the U.S. I game, read, and do a lot of other stuff.
> 
> What are you looking for?
> 
> I'm looking to expand my social network either online or in person.
> 
> How are you willing to communicate?
> 
> Social Media, SAS, Skype, talk, video chat


Hey man, was wondering which books are more of your interest.

Self-improvement ones I guess?


----------



## AP30

1) Who are you?

Hi! My name is Anisha  I'm a 19 year old female and I like to dance, sing, volunteer, play video games and watch shows and movies, and many other things. I love animals and children <3 You can find more about me on my profile, of course! Like many people here, I have social anxiety, so I struggle to start or make conversation with people, but if you want to chat, feel free to message me, and I'll try my best! 

2) What are you looking for?

I don't really know what I'm looking for, lol. I guess simply getting to know some of you guys and then see where that goes! 

3) How are you willing to communicate? 

Skype, WhatsApp


----------



## IRWK

Hi I'm IRWK. It stands for I really wanna know. I'm 24.

I joined today because I have been feeling unhappy with myself because of my social anxiety and general low self esteem. I really want to find a solution. I feel like it is really holding me back in life. 

I don't mind making a friend on here. Would be cool if there were some other female Muslim people on here with SAD. I'm not looking for anything romantic, I'm married. 

My hobbies are art, writing (poetry, journaling), movies, and religion I guess.


----------



## JohnnyBoy55

Always up for chatting to people or making new friends, especially if it can help them (or me) in some way.
Some things about me below. Feel free to give me a shout, even if you think we don't have anything in common 

Suffer with social anxiety
Live in Scotland
Love dogs (even though I don't own one )
Work at a university
Hobbies include kickboxing, PlayStation, movies, TV, drawing/animation, outdoor stuff (from hill walking to climbing munros or zip-wiring)


----------



## dunkel schatten

Hi all.

I would be looking to meet and talk to people who are into industrial / metal music.

Private message me if interested.


----------



## Sky Blue

1) Who are you?

Leah, 28, USA. I think I'm more awkward than anxious now that I'm older. I love reading and crafts, and am an expert on procrastination and how not to live life.

2) What are you looking for?

I'd just like more people to talk to. I work a lot but am not good at making friends there, and outside of my boyfriend and family I don't have anyone I talk to regularly. I don't care if people share my interests, although I'd love to know more people who are into creative hobbies.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Just PMs for now as I prefer to get to know people slowly.


----------



## dunkel schatten

Hi Leah.

Pleased to meet you.

What kind of online games are you into ? PC, PS4, XBOX ?


----------



## Promised wings

* Who are you?*
a dude with hair/ I have great interests in pizza / I am on SAS because I have become too numb.
* What are you looking for?* 
people, drawing-talk-game-tv partner.
* Is it necessary for you that a friend shares most of all of your interests or are you fine with those whom are different?* 
I'm open minded. Unless they hate pizza.

* Do you wish to find people that live close to you and have a meet up or just to make some online friends?* 
I have no preference on this. As long as they like pizza.
* Do you want someone positive that will try to cheer up during your bad timed or do you prefer someone with whom to share the unfairness of the world?* 
I consider myself fairly optimistic. You are who you are. So no preference. Unless you like pineapple pizza.

* Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?* 
I'm straight if that's what you're asking ●¿_●, but no it doesn't matter. Either is cool.
* How are you willing to communicate?*
SAS, Skype, text, ps3. Whichever's most comfortable.


----------



## SerialPillock

Hey. Um, I don't really know how to do this stuff or what to say. 

I'm from Northern Ireland, I like making videos, music, art. I have a long history with depression, anxiety and recently derealization. I'm seriously lonely and just wish I had some people in my life around me really. The state of the world around me makes me very sad but I believe things can get better. I don't really know what else to say  I feel like maybe other people who don't know what to say will maybe get me hah. I just need people in my life really, people like me maybe, so we can not be so alone. I feel like this is probably the dumbest post on here but hey. Take care.


----------



## petrie

1)
I'm Bridie, I'm 18, and I live in Australia! I spend most of my hours listening to music, browsing through online vintage fashion stores, and very badly playing overwatch. I'm also studying nursing at uni, if there are any other health students out there  

2)
I'm just looking for a friend or acquaintance or anything to fill the void  Memes and music recommendations are very welcome

3)
Here is good. Skype maybe. I don't really mind


----------



## SunshineSam218

My name is Samantha. You may call me Sam or Sammie if you'd like too.

I'm 35 years old and live in Florida. I'm looking for new friends. Male or Female, it doesn't matter. You can talking to me through pm's or add me on Skype or KIK.

Skype: *SunshineSam218*

KIK: *Amethyst_Stargazer*

Small talk is okay, but I prefer intellectual conversations. I'm a very loyal friend and caring. I'll do anything to make my friends laugh. South Park is probably one of my favorite TV shows, besides The X-Files. I'm a very good listener and love talking about different subjects. I have a open mind and like learning about different things. Give me a pm if you'd like to talk.  I look forward to hearing from you.

*interests and hobbies*: anime, films, love horror movies, music, video games, creating art, writing, arts and crafts, nature, photography, meditating, science, stargazing, the paranormal, unsolved mysteries.


----------



## akb

1) Who are you?

Agnar, 29, male from Iceland. I'm here on this site cause I've had social anxiety since childhood and the few friends that I do have are people I have met online. My interest are few. Music, mostly heavy metal, PC building and other computer work and then movies. Big horror fan

2) What are you looking for?


A woman around my age for friendship and maybe something more if things evolve. Preferably someone with similar interests as me, but definitely not a requirement. Also, location isn't a big deal but close to Iceland is ideal. I'm used to being friends with people with various anxieties. I may not say much but I'm good for venting.


3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messages to begin with or maybe on the chat here. If we get along then Skype, FB or other social network or instant messaging client.


Hope to hear from someone


----------



## snarygyder

1. I'm a 20 year old girl from Sweden, you can call me C. I study English at university. I love music, some of my favorite bands are: The Kinks, Genesis (with Peter Gabriel), Billy Joel, Okean Elzy (Ukrainian), Hurula, Zacke (both Swedish), Phil Ochs, Eagles, Vintage Trouble, AC/DC, The Band, Anderson East, Lou Reed, The Four Tops, Rory Gallagher, Beatles, etc... I also love to read (classics mostly, some writers I love are: Steinbeck, Dostoevsky, Kerouac, Patrick Modiano, Roberto Bolaño, Tolkien, Donna Tartt, Brontë sisters, Bulgakov). I play guitar, I sing, I love cats, nature, poetry, rain, Slavic languages. I'm interested in pretty much everything you can learn something about, preferably related to art/humanities. 

2. Looking for friends. Internet friends, unless someone happens to live in my city (very unlikely). 

3. Only on this page, initially at least.


----------



## Liviboo

1) Who are you?
Olivia, a 15 year old teen from the United States. 

First name/age/in which country or region do you live on/your hobbies or interests/why are you on SAS. 

- My name is Olivia and I am 15 years old and am in the 10th Grade and do Online School. I have Non Hodgkin's Lymphoma.
- United States/East Coast/English Speaking 
- I like listening to music, taking walks with my dog.
-Why I am in SAS? Well because I am in and out of the hospital a lot and not able to attend school since the age of 7 I don't have any friends with the exception of my Boyfriend and Mom. So I am basically here just to make friends and just chat about anything fun(nothing weird though).
2) What are you looking for? Just to make friends and chat about anything fun(nothing weird).

Do you just want some acquaintances, to make close friendships or even a romantic relationship?
Since I don't have any friends, I just want to have friends on here that I can chat with about normal fun stuff. Kind of take my mind off of some of my real life stuff. I burden my Boyfriend and Mom so much I want another outlet and i thought this would be good.
Do you want to meet people with whom to have small talk?
I highly doubt I will ever meet anyone in person on here with me going in and out of the hospital so much, but I basically just want to come on here and open up my Private Messages and chat with others.
Are you aspiring to find a deep intellectual and emotional friendship?
I think since I really don't have friends I am up for anything.
Do you just want to vent?
If someone I am chatting with is struggling with something of course I will listen. I know there will be times when I will be really sick and just need someone to listen.

Are you a good listener and want someone to listen to?
I think I am. My boyfriend say I am.

Do you wish to find people that live close to you and have a meet up or just to make some online friends?
It will be really hard to meet up because of being in and out of the hospital so much and it would have to be a long process and a very strong developed friendship before anything like that would happen. It is hard enough having people close to me and not just online people seeing me sick in person.
Do you want someone positive that will try to cheer up during your bad timed or do you prefer someone with whom to share the unfairness of the world?
Yes of course, and I will do the same for them.
Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant? I would prefer my same sex female, but if it is the right male that is fine.


what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology?
- Age: 13-22, I am 15 so I don't want to go any higher than someone college age.
-Nationality: doesn't matter
-Religion: doesn't matter
- Ideology: I am a liberal, so if you are radically conservative I don't know how well the chats will go if we would chat about that stuff. Other than that I am fine.
3) How are you willing to communicate?
I would like to keep it a SAS Private Message mostly because I am so unpredictable in going into the hospital and just going in for treatments where it would be a lot easier and much more confidential if I kept it just to Private Message and not Video Chat.


----------



## AwkwardRosie

Hi I'm new to the site.. it's scary even writing online. I don't want to give my name because it's 'uniquely' spelt so really obvious, just go with the nickname Rosie. I'm 20 though and I live in the UK. I'm interested in a lot of things. I like anime, hiking (which I really want to do more of), arthouse films, archeological history and museums, travel, videogames, thinking about stuff :lol I don't know, anything really.

I'm just looking for people to talk to and make friends with, male or female, maybe more male because I've never really spoken to guys on a friend level before because I get too anxious so I'd like to overcome that. I've never really had proper friends since I was like 15, and since then I've found it difficult to connect with people because people aren't my forte! So I've felt quite lonely, which I think everyone on here can understand.. so that's nice.

I'm so bad with communication stuff, makes me bug out. We can message on here or you can email me, I don't know, but if a friendship does grow into something real, I'd be happy to give my number and then my facebook...


----------



## harmony4850

1) Who am I?
My name is Kayla, I am 19 years old, and I am from PA in the USA. 
My hobbies/interests: 
- Music, specifically playing the piano and singing at home and at church; listening to Twenty One Pilots, Jon Bellion, Phil Wickham, and various worship music; and watching Youtube piano covers
- Video games such as Zelda, Kingdom Hearts, and Harvest Moon
- Watching YouTube Videos and scrolling through memes
- Studying Psychology
I am on SAS because I want to gain confidence in connecting with people in real life by taking a first step to connect with people on a place on the internet where people understand my difficulties and where I know I won’t be judged. I also desire to make friendships on SAS that are meaningful and have the potential to be lasting. I also want to help others with what they are going through.

2) What am I looking for?
- As I said, I am looking to make friendships and help others in the process. I am okay with differences but it would also be cool to find friends on SAS who share common interests. 
- I would rather find a deep intellectual and emotional friendship than to just have small talk, but if someone just wants to chat with me than I’m totally cool with that. I’m up for meeting other peoples needs in that way as well as my own needs. 
- I’m sure that I could use a good vent once in a while, but I am a very good listener and will happily listen to others vent (that’s what I’m good at) and will give advice when asked. 
- It would be really cool to find people who live close to me but I don’t know how likely that is, but I am cool with online friends. 
- I prefer to make female friends who are anywhere from 16-college age.
- I am a Christian (I go to a non-denominational church to be more specific) so it would be nice to find other people who are Christians. But I’m not opposed to making friends with non-believers. Just know that I may talk about my beliefs because my life revolves around Jesus.

3) How am I willing to communicate?
SAS PM, Facebook and texting when I build friendships and get more comfortable, and video calls when I get even more comfortable.


----------



## MrSleepy96

1) My name is Pedro, i'm 21 years old and I'm from Portugal. I like music, movies, tv shows and video-games.
I'm studying computer engineering with a focus on game development. I don't know why i'm here. Maybe i'll find out.

2) I'm looking for anything, really. I don't like small talk, and I would like someone that shares at least some of my interests. 

3) SAS Pms at first, then we'll see.


----------



## wrm

Aultri said:


> Primarily Resident Evil 5/6. They're nostalgic. I also have Tekken 7 and Verdun as well. Any takers?


I can beat anyone as Yoshimitsu. At Street Fighter 5, Rashid is my guy.


----------



## Johna888

I really like your post! I'm a believer too & love that you are a fellow Jesus freak!


----------



## Johna888

KaylaLynn said:


> 1)
> My name is Kayla, I am 19 years old...
> - I am a Christian (I go to a non-denominational church to be more specific) so it would be nice to find other people who are Christians. But I?m not opposed to making friends with non-believers. Just know that I may talk about my beliefs because my life revolves around Jesus.


I was replying to this. ??


----------



## taylanicole

1) Who are you?

My name is Tayla, I'm almost 20 (in 10 days!!) and I live in New Zealand. 

My hobbies include reading, watching TV (some of my favourites are Lost, Westworld, Sense8, Black Sails, Bates Motel, Game of Thrones + many more), astronomy and criminal psychology. I'm currently taking a years break from university, but I am studying Psychology and Criminology. 

I'm on SAS because of social anxiety, obviously :laugh: Reading about other people's experiences helps me feel less alone in my struggles. I have depression, although thats been improving quite a bit lately.

2) What are you looking for?

I'd really like to make friends on here!! Someone who shares common interests and we can also talk about our life problems. Not someone who will be super negative though, as I'm really starting to see progress with my mental health lately!!

I should probably mention if you're politically right we're probably not going to get along :serious: I'd prefer talking to someone around my age as well. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messages to begin with


----------



## cupidstunt

1) Who are you?

My real name is Tom and I'm 33 from the UK

My hobbies/interests include:
gaming,music,horror films,trains,alternative rocker fashion/culture,youtube,shopping BOTH online and in person, seeing local bands,festivals,emo/scene guys,going for long walks,travelling and exploring new places, DIY electrics and electronics,loudspeaker building,etc.
Also LOVE chinese/japanese food!!

2) What you looking for?

Like minded friends into similar interests/tastes as me.
And someone who is really understanding of my needs and issues and won't mock me.

3) How you willing to communicate?

Private inbox messages until I get to know you well.


----------



## harmony4850

Johna888 said:


> I really like your post! I'm a believer too & love that you are a fellow Jesus freak!


Thanks! That's cool! :smile2:


----------



## FrannyLeigh

Hi I'm franny I'm 30 from England,Greater London I have a lovely 8 year old boy, I'm looking to gain more confidence by talking to more people, my partner doesn't understand SAS and has decided to leave me after 14 years together, I feel like my world has caved in and I don't have many close friends I can confide in about this,
I dunno I guess I'm hoping by talking to more people it will result in me eventually going out and talking to more people in the real world, I guess I'm just after someone to talk to
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mcpon14

Hi, I'm Michael. How are you guys doing, today? I'll be your friend if you'll be mine. We can make merriment and friendship happen.  And remember: if you don't want me to message you, you can always message me. Feel free.


----------



## akb

FrannyLeigh said:


> Hi I'm franny I'm 30 from England,Greater London I have a lovely 8 year old boy, I'm looking to gain more confidence by talking to more people, my partner doesn't understand SAS and has decided to leave me after 14 years together, I feel like my world has caved in and I don't have many close friends I can confide in about this,
> I dunno I guess I'm hoping by talking to more people it will result in me eventually going out and talking to more people in the real world, I guess I'm just after someone to talk to
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hi and welcome! Sucks about your partner


----------



## the end of silence

1) Who are you?

You can call me...Bob... I'm a 20 y/o student from England. My hobbies include Netflix, eating and talking to cats. I like pretty much all ends of the rock and metal spectrum but especially progressive metal. I'm on SAS to hopefully meet some like-minded people.

2) What are you looking for?

Someone to share the pain of everyday living with :heart Maybe talk about dogs with too. Literally if you have dogs please send me pictures. That's all I could ask from someone.

Would be cool to meet someone in my area. Even just in my country if that's pushing it. 

Preferably someone roughly my age too, either gender.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Start with PM or smoke signals and we'll go from there.


----------



## wmu'14

Interesting thread.


----------



## wmu'14

Y'all can call me wmu for now. Check out out my prof' page for more! I am looking for friendship. Would be nice to meet someone in my area. I've basically cured my social anxiety disorder with medication but my network is still very small.


----------



## Mousey9

Hi, my name is infamoose, im 24 and i'm an alcoholic.

I like turtles and looking at butts.

Hit me up if you wanna engage in meme wars.


----------



## mcpon14

Does anybody want to be my friend?


----------



## JohnnyBoy55

I'll be your friend


----------



## mcpon14

JohnnyBoy55 said:


> I'll be your friend


If you see me in real life, don't let my looks fool you. I'm actually a big-boobed, creamy-skinned, blonde, blue-eyed, voluptuous, curvy sexpot.


----------



## Ethanspiderboy

Hello! I'm Ethan, an 18 year old A level student from the UK. I like memes and science. Send me science memes and we'll be friends for life. Anyone want to be friends?


----------



## Mousey9

mcpon14 said:


> I'm actually a big-boobed, creamy-skinned, blonde, blue-eyed, voluptuous, curvy sexpot.


pm'd

Back off guys/girls, I call dibs


----------



## mcpon14

Infamoose said:


> pm'd
> 
> Back off guys/girls, I call dibs


I assure you that I'm that but if you see me in real life, you will see a shrimpy, ugly, booger-y guy. But you are smarter than to let that fool you, I'm sure.


----------



## walkingthecow

Hello I'm Elsie and I'm an 18 year old girl in California. I like running, reading, and surfing, but spend most of time stressing about college and life. I haven't really tried talking to people online before and am nervous that you might all be crazy, but I don't have much to lose at this point. Message me and prepare for awkwardness.


----------



## mcpon14

walkingthecow said:


> Hello I'm Elsie and I'm an 18 year old girl in California. I like running, reading, and surfing, but spend most of time stressing about college and life. I haven't really tried talking to people online before and am nervous that you might all be crazy, but I don't have much to lose at this point. Message me and prepare for awkwardness.


Message me and prepare for the same. I hope you don't mind, lol.


----------



## LDN

FrannyLeigh said:


> Hi I'm franny I'm 30 from England,Greater London I have a lovely 8 year old boy, I'm looking to gain more confidence by talking to more people, my partner doesn't understand SAS and has decided to leave me after 14 years together, I feel like my world has caved in and I don't have many close friends I can confide in about this,
> I dunno I guess I'm hoping by talking to more people it will result in me eventually going out and talking to more people in the real world, I guess I'm just after someone to talk to
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hi Franny, sorry to hear about your partner. Unfortunately there are a lot of people out there who don't get it, but at least you have your son. That's more than most. I'm also from London, so if you ever want someone to talk to feel free to message me


----------



## jealousisjelly

I ain´t trying to write a paragraph about myself here, most of the ppl I´ve gotten along with best haven't had the same main interests as me, so if you want, message me for no reason other than you´re bored. why not, we might get along well, it´s happened plenty times for me before (No dick pics plz,thx) 


kik, skype, PM...something else that iĺl download, whatever. Username: jealousisjelly


----------



## JDsays

If you guys like watching video game streaming on Twtich, check out SAS local @Flutterlee play. She's super entertaining and a lot of fun to watch.

HERE


----------



## noonecares

Anyone who likes animes, manga, light novels and stuff?


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L

I'm not name Pete, I'm in my late 30's and from Birmingham England.

I like hiking, wild camping, eating out at restaurants, cooking, swimming (I want to wild swim one day), the cinema, visiting museums, the seaside, visiting the zoo, etc etc.

I'm actually pretty out going, especially when I have someone to actually go out with, who I actually get on with.

Message me if you like. I'm pretty easy going when I'm comfortable with someone.


----------



## user404

Hi, I'm user 404. I'm 25, currently live in Serbia (not for long though).
I have no particular interests. I just want to make acquaintances, to chat about social anxiety issues. I'm on the initial stages of overcoming SA, 
I wouldn't describe myself as a super positive person, so I guess I vent a lot. You can too) I'd like to pm with people on sas forum.


----------



## NOAHthePIANIST

I am Noah. I am a pianist, not professionally, just recreational. I am currently living in Stephensville, Tx, as a freshman at Tarleton State University. I enjoy doing outdoor things, especially free climbing. I also enjoy a goo long walk, just walking aimlessly. I also write, though that has become more of a therapy than a hobby now.
Facebook name is Noah Bergerson (the one with the cat) We can talk through that or PMs.


----------



## yugex

Hi, I'm 17 years old, I'm currently a senior in high school, and would love to have someone to talk to, like really talk to. My hobbies consist of video editing, coding, reading mostly historical fiction books, listening to very eccentric music (but for the most part metal), and playing games on my laptop. Private message me if you would like to chat, I have Skype but prefer to chat through discord and maybe we can text through the phone. I also speak Spanish by the way if it helps.


----------



## loneranger

I'm available to chat. You all can pm me if u like.


----------



## jelota

hi i'm 19 from the east coast, specifically massachusetts. i'm a film studies major so obviously i love all things film

i would love to be able to make friends because, as a result of my anxiety, i'm almost incapable of speaking to people in real life lol but i'd likee to think i'm pretty funny 

just looking for someone talk to, watch shows and movies with, play games with etcetc


----------



## Excaliber

I suppose I'll give this a go for a change, doesn't hurt to try does it?

*1) Who are you?*

Not great at explaining who I am but here I go&#8230; I'm currently at 23 year old living in Ontario Canada. Some of my hobbies include painting cars, tennis, fishing, biking, snowboarding, ATVing, historical stuff, and traveling places. I also enjoy PC gaming, mostly turn based strategy games.

*2) What are you looking for?*

I'd prefer to find those around my age to chat with, just on a friend basis, nothing beyond that. I'd like to think that I'm generally fairly easy to get along with once you get to know me a little bit.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

For starters PM here on SAS and we will see how it goes from there. Possibly Skype or Messenger if I'm comfortable enough.


----------



## Hayley 2255

1) my name is Hayley/24/ Western Wisconsin/ I usually am watching TV and or on Pinterest, I love to make crafts and decorate. Trying to eat good for my health and my grandfather whom I live with so cooking and baking. My only time I leave my house is doctor's appointments and to get groceries with my aunt and that's late at night when the stores dead. I don't drive, terrified to. The only people I have contact with is family and they don't understand about any of the things that are wrong with me. They just call me lazy and to get over it . I don't even try to attempt to explain it to them anymore. I feel fed up ,I want to take control of my life and feel better about myself and life.


2) I'm here to make close friendships, one who lives near me so we can do things together.

I'm fine with any type of person, I'm pretty easy to get along with, but I tend not to say much at first and am shy. I'm a very good listener and will try and give you advice if you want it. Making online friends are fine but would like just one irl friend near me. I'm more of share the unfairness of the world person. I'm a dreamer in my head and with my diy projects but in real life I tend to be
more practical. I'm kinda boring to be honest.
I'd like to have a female friend near me but it really doesn't matter. I just feel a little nervous around males in real life. Age, doesn't matter much but I would like near my own 24 or older. 

3) SAS messages are good. I don't really like Skype. My appearance is a big factor of my anxiety and we'd have to be really good friends for that to happen. Phone too much anxiety just talking to a stranger. Facebook would be fine but I don't check it ever. I got Facebook messenger. I don't even have a cell phone, that's how much I don't go anywhere.


----------



## Sintuliite

Why not, I'd like to make new friends.

1. I'm Sintija, 24 and I'm from Latvia (Northern Europe , lol). Not really much to tell. I actually like reading alot. And I'm into sports. Used to play football (or soccer as it's known to the other side) professionally. 

2. I just want to make friends. I actually dream on making at least one good friend who I could talk on daily basis and maybe visit each other some day, because I forgot to mention on the first one, that I love to travel a lot.

3. For starters I'm good with anything.


----------



## Scarecrow4774

1) Name's Daniel, 17, and I'm from Massachusetts. I like all kinds of rock music (particularly art rock) and horror literature. I read a lot and love films. I plan to go to college for creative writing and film studies.

2) I'd prefer people around my own age and anyone who wants to talk about music and film. 

3) PM me on here is fine for now.


----------



## Sunrisesunset

1) Who are you?

Lucia, 28, from London England.

Hobbies include video games, writing, reading and knitting. Currently losing weight.

I'm on SAS because I want my 30s to be better than my 20s. As speakers say, "Make the rest of your life the best of your life."



2) What are you looking for?

I'd like to be friends (acquaintances or close) and possibly romantic if it goes that far.

In the past, my friends were all different kinds of people. I don't mind what your interests are.

I'm a good listener, and I like to vent sometimes.

I'd like to message online first until we progress to calls and then in-person meetings.

Right now I'm trying to be more positive, so I'd prefer people who want to be more positive about life.

I get nervous around men, but I don't mind which gender you are. Preferably someone in at least their 20s. Religion isn't important. No bigots, though. I don't discriminate against others.



3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messages. Skype via text first before I feel more confident to use video. Facebook and/or texting when we've built up more trust.


----------



## Krum

*1) Who are you?*
25, Australia. I enjoy art, casual gaming, virtual reality and moderate fitness.

*2) What are you looking for?*
I just wanna chat to different people about different things. I'm not necessarily looking for the next long-term friendship. I feel like that's the kind of thing which just happens on it's own. But I always enjoy getting to know a new person, playing some games, sharing some art and don't mind listening to a bit of venting. Anything which makes memories.

Preferably people between 20 and 28 years old. Unless you wanna play some VR games, I'm happy to play with anyone over 18.

I wouldn't mind chatting with a few people who just wanna discuss social anxiety, too.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*
I wouldn't mind Skyping, playing games on Steam/PS4 and I'd really like to add a few SAS people to my Fitbit friends list. PM me for any of those, include a bit about yourself in the PM.


----------



## Scaptain

I guess I have nothing to lose, so here we go.
*1) Who are you?*
23/United States/I like movies. I'm kind of picky, but if you read my profile you'll get a clear idea of what type of movies I like. I'm not that big of a gamer, but I do play them a lot. Just not a whole lot of variety. (Mostly the same games over, and over.) /I'm here because I wanted to see if there were more people out there like me. I feel alone in this world.

*2) What are you looking for?*
I'm not actively seeking friends, because the few "friends" I've had (mostly classmates/acquaintances, it wasn't smart to be a loner in the school I went to, so I had to deal with fake people.), all stabbed me in the back. I have serious trust issues because of this reason. I wouldn't mind having friends, or even just one close friend, though. From personal experience, I've noticed it isn't exactly heathy to be a loner. I wouldn't mind being friends with someone who has different interests, but most people find me boring, so I don't know how that would work. Small talk is fine. I don't speak much anyway, which makes me a good listener I guess. In person friends or online friends, I'm cool with either. Again, I'm cool with positive people, or with people who vent out their frustration with the world. 

Gender is irrelevant. Age and nationality is irrelevant. I'm cool with any religion/ideology, as long as they respect my beliefs.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*
Well, I'm not really on social media much, but I have stuff like LINE, WhatsApp, Xbox 360, PS4, Steam, and texting or whatever is fine. I would prefer to use SAS PM to start, though.


----------



## Ksenona

1)Hi, I'm Anna, from London. 
2)I'm looking for friends that are more or less my age, possibly with similar interests.
3)PM..


----------



## MusicAndNature FTW

*Hello, peoples...*

My name's Preston, I'm 22, from Minnesota and I've had social anxiety for most of my life to varying degrees of severity. I've really taken a liking to music during the past year of my life, starting during my final year in college & leading up to the point of me going to my very first concert back in April of this year. Even despite my SA and the ups and downs that come with it for such an experience, I daresay I enjoyed myself. There were moments here and there when I'd almost forgotten about my SA altogether, and I ended up buying a couple CD's from one of my favorite bands while I was there as well. The bands that immediately come to mind when I think of my favorites are Within Temptation, Delain, Demon Hunter and Lacuna Coil. (You could see that by looking at my profile but I figure I'll just post them here anyway)  I'd really like to hang out with someone else that likes these bands too, and have someone to bond with over music.

Anyway... you get the idea, I like music. At least, specific bands/artists, but I also believe the concept of music in general is just so wonderful. That fondness of music that I've developed over the past year has become a huge positive influence in my life. Since then I've wanted to find somebody that feels a similar way about music for many months now but, unfortunately, I've been screwed over a time or two in overly-desperate attempts to make friends with strangers on the Internet (kinda like this one).

But alas, here I am taking my chances one more time doing exactly that. Thing is... I'm going through a rough patch these days with a crappy job situation and having someone to chat and geek out with about music would really brighten things up for me seeing as how I don't have anyone like that in my life right now. Plus, I figure that if I make friends with someone here, I'll at least know that we share SA as a common trouble. Perhaps there's someone else on here that's had music be as powerful a force in their own life as it has been for me, and maybe they could introduce me to some new music too. That'd be pretty friggin' cool. It might be worth mentioning that I also enjoy watching Markiplier.  I have accounts for Steam, Skype, Discord and Google Hangouts is also an option for me. Of course, I have a phone too but I don't care for texting so long as there's an alternative. If anyone reading this thinks they would wanna hang out based on what I'm describing, feel free to PM me on here.

Lastly, my personality type is INFP (Mediator) according to the "16 Personalities" website, if that means anything to anyone. Thanks for reading!


----------



## cookies4me

1) Who are you?

Hey! My name is Ali, I'm 24 years old, and I'm from the USA. I'm a science major trying to complete my undergrad. I've been dealing with SA my entire life and I think that it's hit me particularly hard since I transferred universities several months ago. I enjoy listening to music from 40's/50's, Mumford and Sons, Matt Corby, Vance Joy, Bon Iver, James Vincent McMorrow, Arctic Monkeys, Kaleo, Daniel Caesar, Sam Smith, Frank Sinatra, Tony Bennet, Ella Fitzgerald, Foo Fighters, Leon Bridges, and more! I like baking, makeup (although I'm awful at it), youtube, horror films, THE OFFICE, Parks and Rec.


2) What are you looking for?

Friends, someone to relate with, connect to, and share the struggles of having social anxiety. It's not necessary that we share the same interests, I think everyone can relate on some level, but if we do that's great. Any age, gender, nationality, etc is OK with me. It's easier for me to talk to people who are open-minded and non-judgemental. I like to make people feel better, idk.. I guess I just miss talking to someone about life and listen to music into the wee hours of the morning. Ooh it'd also be cool if perhaps we started virtually watching a TV show on netflix, that'd be awesome. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messages, perhaps skype and texting if the level of comfortability reaches that point, although it's not necessary.


----------



## shana

Hi,

I'm Shana, a 34 yo female from Tampa bay, Florida, USA. I'm on disability so I don't work. I'd like to find someone to talk with, maybe make an online friend, and even a romantic relationship.

I don't really have hobbies. I'm currently trying to find the right medications to help with SA that don't have bothersome side effects. My interests are traveling and cats.

I'm on SAS because it's one of the few places where I can find people I can relate to, regarding Social Anxiety and agoraphobia. I have been to IOP (Intensive Outpatient Program) for 5 weeks but I dropped out, in part because I couldn't relate to anyone in the program and I couldn't make friends.

I'm fine meeting those who are different from me. Gender and country isn't important. I'd prefer to talk with someone under 35 yo.

I'll communicate thru SAS private messages, Facebook. I think I have a Skype account, but I haven't used it in ages.

TTYL,
Shana



Crimson Lotus said:


> As a long time anxiety sufferer as well as Internet dweller I know that it is possible to make valuable friendships through the web. While those can never fully replace actual human contact, they at the very least help you to cope with life.
> 
> What I find funny is that a lot of people seem to think that they will make actual friends just by signing up to a forum, posting 10 or so times and saying that they want to make friends.
> 
> The truth is that outside of a few very veteran and active users, we're all just completely anonymous and unknown. And if you want to have some actual chance at making a friend then chances are you will need something more specific and personal than randomly adding people and hoping for the best.
> 
> So how about a thread where everyone is free to post who they are and what they're looking for in others?, if there's enough honesty we could all save time and awkwardness by not engaging users with whom we're obviously incompatible.
> 
> There are hundreds or perhaps even thousands of active users in this forum, chances that at least one of those people could be compatible with you. So why not try to make an effort and find that person?
> 
> Don't be just some anonymous user, share who you are and what you want to find. It doesn't have to be exactly what I'm suggesting next, some people may like to keep some details to themselves. But the more detailed you are the better it will be I suppose.
> 
> 1) Who are you?
> 
> First name/age/in which country or region do you live on/your hobbies or interests/why are you on SAS.
> 
> 2) What are you looking for?
> 
> Do you just want some acquaintances, to make close friendships or even a romantic relationship?
> 
> Is it necessary for you that a friend shares most of all of your interests or are you fine with those whom are different?, do you want to meet people with whom to have small talk?, or are you aspiring to find a deep intellectual and emotional friendship?, do you just want to vent?, are you a good listener and want someone to listen to?, do you wish to find people that live close to you and have a meet up or just to make some online friends?, do you want someone positive that will try to cheer up during your bad timed or do you prefer someone with whom to share the unfairness of the world?
> 
> Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?, what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology?
> 
> 3) How are you willing to communicate?
> 
> SAS private messages, Skype (whether is text only, voice only or video calls), Facebook, texting, Kik, smoke signals?, or whatever.


----------



## camokay

Hi I'm a 28 year old female. I live in the Pacific Northwest. I've had sa for most of my life and it has been a very difficult and lonely road. I'm very quiet and usually don't respond right away to messages, But I don't mean to be rude it's just how I am.

I'm looking for some friends that I can relate with and have similar interests. I love the outdoors, traveling, fishing, hunting, taxidermy, gardening, woodworking, fixing things, Pinterest.. I don't have a preference about the people who I talk with

pm me on sas forum
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jealousisjelly

camokay said:


> Hi I'm a 28 year old female. I live in the Pacific Northwest. I've had sa for most of my life and it has been a very difficult and lonely road. I'm very quiet and usually don't respond right away to messages, But I don't mean to be rude it's just how I am.
> 
> I'm looking for some friends that I can relate with and have similar interests. I love the outdoors, traveling, fishing, hunting, taxidermy, gardening, woodworking, fixing things, Pinterest.. I don't have a preference about the people who I talk with
> 
> pm me on sas forum
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Idk why ppl always want to just talk to ppl with the same interests as them, when there's so much more to talk about....like how long are you gonna keep talking about taxidermy or whatever other few specific topics? Theres so much more to talk about besides just your hobbies, if you´re actually looking for a friend to keep talking to.


----------



## camokay

jealousisjelly said:


> Idk why ppl always want to just talk to ppl with the same interests as them, when there's so much more to talk about....like how long are you gonna keep talking about taxidermy or whatever other few specific topics? Theres so much more to talk about besides just your hobbies, if you´re actually looking for a friend to keep talking to.


I guess I just have a hard time thinking of things talk about that I was looking for people with similar interests. But that doesn't mean I don't want to talk with others without my interests. I'm up for meeting people with different interests and hobbies


----------



## thebrazilian54

Hey guys!

My name's Paulo. I'm a 19 year old brazilian male, really new on this forum. I've been feeling pretty down lately, so I thought meeting new people could help with that, you know, social contact and whatnot. I'm a pretty good listener, so if you're looking for someone to vent and occasionally receive advices from in crappy English, I'm your guy!

My main hobbies are video games and TV shows. PM me here, or find me by my Kik username: riphunter54

Looking forward to your message. Bye!


----------



## Sus y

jealousisjelly said:


> Idk why ppl always want to just talk to ppl with the same interests as them, when there's so much more to talk about....like how long are you gonna keep talking about taxidermy or whatever other few specific topics? Theres so much more to talk about besides just your hobbies, if you´re actually looking for a friend to keep talking to.


Having similar interested/passions could be just a start specially for shy/SAS people, more of so if considering how difficult can be to talk about things you don't care about, you could do an effort to keep a track on the other person's hobby or to try it yourself but if you have already found it boring and that's why you aren't into it, the odds are that you will like it in the future just to make a new friend.

There are many ways to connect with people, for some, having a good conversation is a essential in this sense. I'm one of those, I have meet guys that I think of as wonderful persons but we never had something to talk about except for chit chat, I found that frustrating, I made a big effort to keep trying but eventually I just stop talking to them as I cannot cope with the situation. I'm sure other people feel like I do about this.


----------



## BurningLight

34 f/in a relationship/likes Sci-fi-fantasy stuff/currently going to be taking science & math classes/unemployed, but still busy. 

Looking for: new friends around my age (preferably other women, but dudes ok) to email or talk to through the site, do not want to talk about sex, if you live near me maybe meet in person but that's a shot in the dark and not sure anyone with stuff in common with me will be close


----------



## jealousisjelly

camokay said:


> I guess I just have a hard time thinking of things talk about that I was looking for people with similar interests. But that doesn't mean I don't want to talk with others without my interests. I'm up for meeting people with different interests and hobbies


Sorrh, didn really mean to direct that at you, specifically, it´s what mostly everyone's doing



Sus y said:


> Having similar interested/passions could be just a start specially for shy/SAS people, more of so if considering how difficult can be to talk about things you don't care about, you could do an effort to keep a track on the other person's hobby or to try it yourself but if you have already found it boring and that's why you aren't into it, the odds are that you will like it in the future just to make a new friend.
> 
> There are many ways to connect with people, for some, having a good conversation is a essential in this sense. I'm one of those, I have meet guys that I think of as wonderful persons but we never had something to talk about except for chit chat, I found that frustrating, I made a big effort to keep trying but eventually I just stop talking to them as I cannot cope with the situation. I'm sure other people feel like I do about this.


It can get a conversation going but you´re really limiting yourself, I don't even think the ppl I talk to the most have very many of the same interests as me. I guess it depends on the persons online conversational anxiety, cause if I only talked to someone about our common interests or hobbbies, I´m pretty sure I would get bored of that too, eventually, actually the ones I´m thinking of all have pretty different personalities and interest. I just think if you really just want ppl to talk to, I would think you would get more replies if you didn´t add that that´s only who you are looking for conversations with....unless you´re not just looking for ppl to talk to in general but you just want to talk to them about certain topics...but we all have SA and there's plenty to talk about there. 
Anywayyyys...Different Strokes.


----------



## Sus y

jealousisjelly said:


> Sorrh, didn really mean to direct that at you, specifically, it´s what mostly everyone's doing
> 
> It can get a conversation going but you´re really limiting yourself, I don't even think the ppl I talk to the most have very many of the same interests as me. I guess it depends on the persons online conversational anxiety, cause if I only talked to someone about our common interests or hobbbies, I´m pretty sure I would get bored of that too, eventually, actually the ones I´m thinking of all have pretty different personalities and interest. I just think if you really just want ppl to talk to, I would think you would get more replies if you didn´t add that that´s only who you are looking for conversations with....unless you´re not just looking for ppl to talk to in general but you just want to talk to them about certain topics...but we all have SA and there's plenty to talk about there.
> Anywayyyys...Different Strokes.


Different views, different needs, nothing wrong with it. Good luck finding chatty people around. :smile2:


----------



## Delicious yams

*1) Who are you?

*Heyo, I'm a 20 year old guy in Central Florida hoping to meet nice people.I like to build models, watch anime, play pretty much any kind of games and am currently learning how to draw. I'm trying to improve my anxiety since I'm absolutely terrified of initiating a conversation, although I can carry one just fine. When I had friends they mistook my anxiety for disinterest so I'm hoping to fix that too. My profile is a bit more specific about what I like.

*2) What are you looking for?

*I'm looking for someone nice to talk to, whether its friendly, romantic or otherwise. Just be human and I'll be happy, though a close friendship would be nice. Whether we have similar interests or different ones, it would be nice to talk to someone. If you can give/handle some banter then that would be even better. I would prefer people around my age to talk with as it makes me less nervous.Meetup friends or internet only pals are both fine.
*
3) Communication

*PMs are fine. I also have a discord and kik, though I don't have any experience with them since I don't have anyone to talk with on those. I also have Steam if you have a hankering for some videogames.


----------



## approachanxiety

I used to be very Antisocial.. But nowadays, I'm quite social.. I strike up conversations with a lot of random people at parties and what now.. But before, I would just stand there, frozen at parties, smiling, to please everyone there, even though I was bored out of my mind..


----------



## xxtokyoxx

1) Who are you? My name is Kelly. 21/F. I live in the US. In NC. I like anime, watching movies, reading, playing video games (mostly PC games and 3ds). I've been off the site for a long time..but now just getting back on because lately I've had some major issues trying to adjust with things in my life. I'm just in a rut right now and really miss having the support I used to have going on here. It was nice to connect with others who understand what it's like to struggle with anxiety and also depression. 


2) What are you looking for? Just looking for friends really. I really would live to have someone to connect with that likes anime as much as I do  Someone to vent to and support each other. I don't have a whole lot of friends IRL and I feel like a burden most of the time if I try explaining to them how I feel. I'm open to all kinds of people. As long as you're friendly and we have some interests. It would also be nice if there is anyone near my area, I would be open to possibly even meeting someone. 


3) How are you willing to communicate? I will text, use skype, instagram, snapchat, or facebook. Even email if you'd prefer that! Please PM if you'd like to chat c:


----------



## Ahype7819

im alan from the uk,i enjoy video games watching movies and cleaning lol would like to find people to chat to,love manchester united aswell!!if anyone would like to cht just send me a message or look me up on facebook my name is alan wear


----------



## sdm92

My name is Scott, 25 yo from the UK. I like playing video games, watching tv/movies/anime etc. I'm not able to leave the house as much due to health problems so I'm mostly just looking for some friends and hopefully get better at holding conversation. I'm happy to talk to anyone that's interested.

I can use skype, text, whatsapp, kik, discord, etc. PM me if you're interested!


----------



## isamanthax

Who am I?
I like to meet new people and talk with people. I'm 16 and live in USA. I like languages, cooking/baking, watching TV and movies, and learning.

What am I looking for?
Just a kind person who won't leave after two messages. I'm serious, if you're one of those people, don't message me. I can keep a conversation going for as long as you allow. So if you only reply with one worded answers, I'll get tired of it and probably won't respond. So no, "yeah" "no" "ok" "okay" etc.

How willing am I?
I am very willing. I have imessage, snapchat, etc. to communicate on bc I probably won't be here a lot.


----------



## guythatcantthinkofaname

Hi. I'm a 25 year old guy from the west coast US. My ethnicity is mixed but I primarily identify with being Japanese. My interests are video games and anime and I spend most of my time relaxing at home because I'm introverted. I'm a quiet, reticent, serious person but I also have a fun side, and I'm actually quite happy most of the time. But I am also very sensitive, and my emotions are very powerful and overwhelm me. I find it hard to talk to other people and feel a bit afraid of them to be honest. I have never really had any friends my entire life even though people have tried to befriend me. I find it hard to trust anyone so I shut them out.

I'm looking for a friendship (or potentially a romantic relationship later on) with a girl around my age that shares some of these issues with me. Some good points of mine are that I am very, very respectful, I always watch what I say and try to consider someone's feelings when I speak. That can also be a negative because I overthink everything I say. I'm also very gentle, calm, and understanding. I was friends for a short while with a girl that had some anxiety and even though she was really shy and barely spoke a word, it was probably the only enjoyable experience I've ever had interacting with another person.

I also have a hard time thinking of things to talk about or keeping a conversation going, so I don't mind being with someone that doesn't have much to say, as long as it still feels like we want to be around each other and actually like each other. I tend to be pretty long winded with introduction posts like this but I'm pretty quiet myself too most of the time. I use Discord if you'd like to be friends there. My Discord name is tmd5541#2862, feel free to add me. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Montee

1. My name's Emanuel, I'm 21 and I'm from Poland, Cracow. I like sports, football (soccer) to be more specific. I also enjoy playing video games especially League of Legends. I hit diamond recently. 

2. Well, to be completely honest I'm looking for a girl to chat just so I can improve my talking ability with a girl. Nothing dirty, just a simple virtual friends relationship cause I feel like I have some irrational fear of girls and I wanna work on that. Looks/ age don't matter.

3. For now I'd rather keep it on this site. After a while we could use kik or skype.


----------



## xionium

SoCal (San Diego) 30/m looking for IRL non-judgmental friends to hang out with, starbucks or just chill and play video games, or whatever.


----------



## Gorlano

*1) Who are you?*
Im a 34 year old male from the UK, I am interested in football, music, films/tv (binge watching box sets) hiking, photography, video games. always open to finding new interests and hobbies. I can be very shy, especially at 1st but do open up as i get to know people.

*2) What are you looking for?*
Ideally i would like to make some friends. My social circle is not what it once was so i would like to be able to build some friendships. I am out of a long term relationship which knocked my confidence but am now open to finding someone new, although not actively seeking that on here. i would like to find some friends with similar interests but am open to chat to anyone.

*Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?, what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology?*
If we get on then it doesnt matter to me

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*
Happy to chat one here, Whatsapp, Facebook etc


----------



## DJAshton

*1) Who are you?*
My name is Darren, I'm 24 and from the UK. My hobbies include Horse Riding, Gaming, Films/TV, Football/Basketball Music and Meme's. Quite a shy person at first!

*2) What are you looking for?*
Just some people to talk to, I guess with some similar interests, but would happily talk to anyone!

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*
Very, can chat on here, Whatsapp, Discord, Skype etc


----------



## Peachymel

Hey there! 

This is my first post/reply here. I used to be a member back when I was 17 and found myself a nice little Skype group to hangout with. Long time ago and everyone has drifted apart since then.

Anyway... My name is Melissa and I am 21. I'm from Scotland, UK. I have a boyfriend and we both have a son together who is 2. I'm a stay-at-home-mum.

I rejoined because I've always had anxiety (and depression but that's not as severe) and over the years, it has only gotten worse. My anxiety is so bad in fact, that I haven't had any friends in real life in 2 years. I don't leave the house - I only go outside if I have to, like to the shop. I thought I made a friend online, but she seems to only message me when she needs me. Which sucks because we have so much in common and I really like her... my only human contact really is my boyfriend and my son. It's really lonely.

I used to LOVE reading, but unfortunately, I can't seem to focus on a book any more. Just like writing, I used to do that. I love gaming, I still do that. I am Harry Potter mad. I've always been obsessed. Hmm, what else? I guess i have one of those personalities I like to think is laid back but also bubbly and sweet but I think others just find me annoying. I'm a great listener though- I like being there for people... don't think anyone wants me there though lol. 

I'm looking for a friend. Any kind of friend, I'm not picky. I have always gotten along really well with guys because they always say I'm relaxed and not high-maintenance. BUT, I have always wanted a girl friend... but they never seem to like me long and I don't know why. So yeah, i don't care if we have lots in common or nothing at all, I would just love to have a friend.

Gosh, I sound desperate. Hell, I'm going to post anyway... Thanks for reading.


----------



## maria9638

Hey there, 

I am 27 years old from Canada. I am interested in music, documentaries and movies. looking to make friends here who are similar in age. I am a student finishing up my degree in business.I prefer online friendships as I dont have a lot of time to go out and meet someone in person. I always had social anxiety and had depression since I was 13. I try to keep myself healthy and being more positive about myself and others. Hit me up on here or Discord @ Maria#9251.


----------



## ladygrinningsoul

1) Who are you?
I'm a 22 year old woman living in the New Forest in the U.K. I live a very secluded life and don't have any friends. Some of my hobbies include video games, going for long walks, nature, astronomy, cooking, gardening and I'm a bit of a potter head! 

2) What are you looking for?
It would cool to talk to people going through similar experiences. Maybe to eventually make actual friends who would like to hang out with me ( don't all go running away now : p )
I'd be willing and open to talking to anyone.

3) How are you willing to communicate?
Here, maybe move elsewhere (whatsapp, Skype) if we like each others chat.


----------



## Gamgee

1) Who are you?
My name is Julia. I'm 19 years old and live in Sweden. I like reading, watching films & TV series (especially documentary, fantasy and crime), languages, writing, sometimes I like working out but most of the time I don't (lol), going for looong walks etc. I'm on SAS to gain more knowledge of the disorder, as well as get support in my own struggle with it and learn new things.

2) What are you looking for?
I mainly want friends, people to talk to about whatever is on my (and their) mind and maybe get and give support when needed. I'm not very good at small talk, I usually like it when I have conversations that I can learn something from. At the same time, however, it would be nice to maybe "practice" small talk. I am open to finding a romantic relationship but it's not anything that I'm actively trying to find here (or anywhere else for that matter). It doesn't really matter where you are in the world.

3) How are you willing to communicate?
I can talk through SAS private messages and Skype (at least in the beginning only through text, as I don't really feel comfortable talking to people).


----------



## Rhythmbat

1) Who are you?

My real name I won't say because I don't like it, so please refer to me by the one I chose: Zacharie. Transgender wanting to physically transition. I'm 31, a very wise grown up child if that makes sense. I live in Mexico City, so you don't have to worry about me going to your home and being a weird... person. If you live in Mexico though... nah, I wouldn't do it anyways. I like video games (don't play them because I don't have a system anymore but I watch LP's) and make 3D characters, sometimes I make plushies and wish I could have energy to make them clothing, I like to philosophy, theorize and ponder about unanswerable questions, I like space, sci-fi, fantasy (Lord of the Rings and similars), talk about various themes, watch and analyze movies. My tastes vary a lot, i can appreciate the philosophy of fight club as well as a good moral message on my little pony. I used to draw a lot but something happened and now I can't. Story for another day. 

I'm on SAS because I wanted to find people I could connect with or to maybe to see if sharing experiences with others with the same problem would make me see that I'm not alone, probably even get advice and courage, and give advice and courage to others too.


2) What are you looking for?

Even though a romantic relationship would be cool I don't think I could sustain it, I'm romantically impared . A friendship would be more like it. Someone I can share a little more than what a post on a thread can do. I dont like to specify too much. If you find me interesting or if you are just looking someone to talk to, if you want to know more about me, want advice or just share something, then message me. I'm a good listener.


3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messages are just fine. I have Facebook and skype but I never visit them so is full of air... there's nothing there. Whatsapp is a possibility too. If you have a second life account maybe we can see each other inworld.


----------



## Sithis29

1.) Prefer to not give out my name at this point, just call me Sithis for now. 26 y/o female from the states. Main hobbies are video games, reading and crafting/jewelry making. On SAS to hopefully find ways to cope with my SA, and meet other people that are going through similar things. 

2.) Would love to make close friends that I can talk to, share thoughts with. I'm madly in love with my husband, so nothing romantic. I'm a great listener, but would love for it to be a two way street. Gender is irrelevant, as well as age and nationality. Your soul is the same, no matter what packaging it's in.

3.) SAS private messages, facebook, text, whatever. I'm DTC (down to chat).


----------



## Aribeth

Bored housewife here looking to make online friends. My hobbies are video games and watching football (soccer).

Steam chat only, here is my profile: http://steamcommunity.com/id/76541198011288616/ , anyone is welcome to add me.


----------



## NaDes95

*1) Who are you?

*_Im Nades(not my actual name) from Hungary, 22 year old student. 
Im a sport enthusiast and football "expert". I guess my hobbies are :football, gaming, fishing, running, video editing(from time to time), music(just listening), hardcore memes(now thats a hobby if I ever saw one), chilling in the nature. TF2 and SAMP legend (not really).
Im on SAS because my social anxiety became an issue in the last few years, no friends in Uni and I got pretty seperated from my old friends. Nowadays social interactions mean big trouble to me.

_*2) What are you looking for?*
_Any talking partners basically. It would be pretty neat to make friends here, not to mention romantic relationship, but __realistically just to talk with people would be more than enough.

No preferation on gender, age or anything. Just to have the chance to chat with people could really help me. I would like to practice some social skills at least, before I go back to Uni. 
I'm basically open for anything. From memes to politics, from music to problems in todays society, from games to religion. I can be a partner in coversation about anything. Well, at least I try to be.
Heck, if you need someone to carry you in TF2, I got you. But hit me up with any game and we can do it (as long as my laptop can handle it). 
_
*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

_SAS private messages are fine, but moving on to skype(text only), discord, steam are also good for me (I can give contacts in private). You can hit me up on __ email, myspace, yahoo mail or MSN too(what year is it again?). We can try smoke signals too, but Im more into pigeon mails.

_


----------



## 3stacks

1) Who are you?

Adam, 22 from the Uk. I love music, reading and some football too (soccer). 

2) What are you looking for?

Just different people to talk to so maybe I can learn new things or just make some friends.
I don't mind where you're from or what you believe 
Open to anything.

3) How are you willing to communicate?
Whatever is easiest for you.


----------



## the end of silence

1) Hi, 21 year old student from the UK. Interested in science/maths/engineering, love music, particularly metal, punk, pop punk and a little ska punk. Enjoy watching movies and shows on Netflix, particularly horrors/mysteries/thrillers. Animals are my best friends but willing to talk to people too. 

2) Looking for anyone to chat with, particularly with some mutual interests although it's not essential. Also would be nice to talk to supportive people who deal with similar illnesses (check my profile for new info).

3) Just drop me a visitor message or PM if you're interested or see something we have in common.


----------



## Richard Pawgins

Looking for people to pretend to be my lifelong friends, pretend to care and smile in photos with me so I can pretend I have a social life


accepting all applications.


----------



## MamaBearJ

Hi, I'm Justine. I'm 29 and I live in ON, Canada. I love reading, horror movies, reading about horror movies, history, working out, and playing with my almost-five-year-old. My profile is pretty detailed so if you need more go ahead and check it. I'll wait.

I will talk to you, no matter who you are, your gender, age, location, species, you name it. I'm not looking for anything other than friendship. I'd love to find some people with whom I can be chatty and silly and supportive, that I can talk to when things go south and brag to when things are aces. I try to be a good listener, and I will let you vent as much as you need to. I do tend to get emotionally invested in people and if you ghost me I'll cry myself to sleep, so if that sounds like something you might try please look elsewhere. 

PM me, I'll get back to you. I'm open to SMS, Whatsapp, email and Skype if that's cool with you. Heads up, seeing a Whatsapp notification on my phone WILL give me heart palpitations so I'll require some significant PM wooing before that stage.


----------



## Eyoga888

1) Who are you?
Emily. 

First name/age/in which country or region do you live on/your hobbies or interests/why are you on SAS.
Emily, 21, West midlands, yoga/meditation/fitness/reading, to find people who I can relate to and can understand what I'm going through.

2) What are you looking for?
Support, people to chat to and get to know.

Do you just want some acquaintances, to make close friendships or even a romantic relationship?
Friends

Is it necessary for you that a friend shares most of all of your interests or are you fine with those whom are different?, do you want to meet people with whom to have small talk?, or are you aspiring to find a deep intellectual and emotional friendship?, do you just want to vent?, are you a good listener and want someone to listen to?, do you wish to find people that live close to you and have a meet up or just to make some online friends?, do you want someone positive that will try to cheer up during your bad timed or do you prefer someone with whom to share the unfairness of the world?

Well these are a lot of questions!
It's not essential that friends share all of the same interests. 
A deeper friendship is more rewarding than engaging in small talk.
I am a good listener, and like I say I just want to chat with someone who i can relate to.

Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?, what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology?
Don't mind as long as you're under the age of 40.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messages, Skype (whether is text only, voice only or video calls), Facebook, texting, Kik, smoke signals?, or whatever.

Text, whatsapp, or on here.


----------



## Elixir23

Who are you?yet, 

detailed in my profile, do not want to share my name, not yet. currently living in coventry, england, here to make new friends, to develop deep connections, to not feeling alone anymore



2) What are you looking for?

Do you just want some acquaintances, to make close friendships or even a romantic relationship?
?

i want to make friends with similar interests, i want to make close friends who would support me and in return i can support. 

Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?, what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology?

personally i do not mind, 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

through this media, SAS private messaging, when i develop a baseline, i am open to communicating through other mediums like skype and facebook


----------



## Meero

1) Who are you?

Miroshan/26/toronto/Basketball and video games mostly ps4/im on sas because social anxiety has caused me alot of distress past few years and also to make friends. 

2) What are you looking for?

Im looking for acquantiances and even close friends if i could make them. I dont mind who i talk to.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

I would rather communicate through sas private messages, facebook, or psn


----------



## Anxionaut

1) Who are you?

2) What are you looking for?
Someone to play Player Unknown's Battlegrounds with in duos or other. (or Fortnite)
To voice chat and get chicken dinners.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messages, Skype, Steam, open to suggestion...


----------



## Callum96

Who are you? 
I'm Cal, I'm a university student from northern England. I like music, football, TV shows, pub quizzes, cold weather & getting drunk. I'm getting through life like a normal person but it's a struggle. 

What are you looking for?
People to talk to, friends to make. I'm not fussed about gender but ideally someone UK based and under the age of 30, just so we're more likely to be on the same wavelength. Have I been too picky there? Oh well.

I've made a couple of really good IRL friends from this website, another would be cool. (I'm equally happy to keep it strictly online tho) 

How are you willing to communicate?
PM me pls. 
I'm also happy to talk through whatsapp or text or pretty much any other medium.


----------



## blahblahdeeblah

30s. USA.
2) What are you looking for?
acquaintances, to make close friendships
fine with those whom are different
do you want to meet people with whom to have small talk? sure.
or are you aspiring to find a deep intellectual and emotional friendship?
sure. either or.
, do you just want to vent?,
yes always.
are you a good listener and want someone to listen to?,
i guess i can but i have plenty to say.
do you wish to find people that live close to you and have a meet up or just to make some online friends?, 
both. either or. distance is irrelevant.
do you want someone positive that will try to cheer up during your bad timed or do you prefer someone with whom to share the unfairness of the world?
either one.
Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?, 
males.
what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology?
late twenties to early forties? 
3) How are you willing to communicate?
online? then other?
SAS private messages, chat
messenger


----------



## dreamer97

Who are you? A bored twenty year old looking for someone to talk too. I'm usually watching anime or other shows on TV. Playing videogames games mostly to ps systems or writing. 

What are you looking for? Just someone to chat and joke with. Age doesn't really matter, preferably female(I oddly struggle talking with girls more than guys, which I'm hoping will change:/) but I'll talk to both. Don't mind if you're younger my mental age isn't where it should be. Can listen if you need to vent, I do as well.


Where to message? Start off on here but Kik would be easiest for me. I may spam with emojis while texting, you have been warned.


----------



## Sliusarek

I wasn't on this forum for quite a while, but my mental state has reached the point where I feel the need to communicate with others. Making friends is not hard, but I'd like someone who can understand me.
Who are you?
My name is Ruslan. 18. Texas.
I've immigrated here from Ukraine. I like video games, languages, anime and manga, writing. I also really liked taking photographs back in the day, but not now. As of my social anxiety, I am not really sure what I have: Asperger's, light autism or Schizoid's, but there is definitely something. I'm not stubborn, so that wouldn't be a problem for us to talk. One of the positive qualities I have is my ability to analyze myself and to be able to take different perspectives, thus if there would be something you'd dislike about me - I'd be willing to change it. 

What are you looking for?
I'd like to make friends, but I'd most likely prefer if you would be interested in a possible romantic relationship. I'd like to meet someone from my area and I am also at a point where I feel like I could get out of the house. That wouldn't be for any social places, though (not at first, at least). What else?... Ah, I guess I'd like you to have similar interests.
I am bisexual and age or looks don't matter to me. Well, age does a little so it would be nice if you were somewhat close to my age (not older than 30).

I can contact you on Kik, Telegram or really anything that seems useful to you.


----------



## MusicDays8

My name is Bea. I am from the US and I have had anxiety for a long time. I figured that I would try this site to see if I would benefit from being here. I like video games, reading, and being outside. It would be great to meet some new people and friends here too.

It would be nice to meet some new friends. I do feel like I am alone a lot of the time because my family and boyfriend don't understand how I feel or what it is like. We could support each other and be respectful of each other too.

We could communicate through here or I do have Instagram where we can talk as well.


----------



## Aylib

1) Who are you?

Hello, my name is Ilya. Born in the old Soviet Union, when it did exist, grew up in the US (came over at 14).
I was very social while growing up, being class clown and loving attention, having very little anxiety. Was never close with my family emotionally and I think when I left my friends behind and came to the States with my dad I became very depressed. Not sure. I was in the service, too. While deployed to Iraq with the US army I've suffered TBI and PTSD and that didn't help it any. Anyway, I'm finding myself very isolated--I have no friends, no significant other. I do work full time and am forced to be social there, as I am a social worker for the VA, working with other Iraq/Afghanistan vets.
Hobbies--learning and reading, kayaking, biking, running, motorcycles, hockey, MMA. I just find myself too depressed to do much of any of it.


2) What are you looking for?

I'm looking for maybe someone in a similar situation, or someone having experience with someone who's been through something similar. Actually, you don't have to have any experience with anything similar--if you think you want to talk, either about my, or your own day, life, thoughts--let me know. I want to share, but also help, and you can be from any walk of life--any age, gender, etc. I just ask that you are open minded.


3) How are you willing to communicate?

I communicate better via text/email, but I think I would be willing to push myself and be open to telephone, or even in person, if that ever happens.


----------



## dorayaki

*Hi!*



MusicDays8 said:


> My name is Bea. I am from the US and I have had anxiety for a long time. I figured that I would try this site to see if I would benefit from being here. I like video games, reading, and being outside. It would be great to meet some new people and friends here too.
> 
> It would be nice to meet some new friends. I do feel like I am alone a lot of the time because my family and boyfriend don't understand how I feel or what it is like. We could support each other and be respectful of each other too.
> 
> We could communicate through here or I do have Instagram where we can talk as well.


 I'm 23 from Pakistan, I too have severe SAD (Social anxiety disorder) .. I have also bad relations with family & I don't really communicate with relatives/Friends (though I don't have many) .. I'd also like to make friends dealing severely with SAD. We can be friends, This is my WhatsApp number: +923041288073 .. Or fb id Stab Cine' .. Thank you.


----------



## dorayaki

*Hi!*



Aylib said:


> 1) Who are you?
> 
> Hello, my name is Ilya. Born in the old Soviet Union, when it did exist, grew up in the US (came over at 14).
> I was very social while growing up, being class clown and loving attention, having very little anxiety. Was never close with my family emotionally and I think when I left my friends behind and came to the States with my dad I became very depressed. Not sure. I was in the service, too. While deployed to Iraq with the US army I've suffered TBI and PTSD and that didn't help it any. Anyway, I'm finding myself very isolated--I have no friends, no significant other. I do work full time and am forced to be social there, as I am a social worker for the VA, working with other Iraq/Afghanistan vets.
> Hobbies--learning and reading, kayaking, biking, running, motorcycles, hockey, MMA. I just find myself too depressed to do much of any of it.
> 
> 2) What are you looking for?
> 
> I'm looking for maybe someone in a similar situation, or someone having experience with someone who's been through something similar. Actually, you don't have to have any experience with anything similar--if you think you want to talk, either about my, or your own day, life, thoughts--let me know. I want to share, but also help, and you can be from any walk of life--any age, gender, etc. I just ask that you are open minded.
> 
> 3) How are you willing to communicate?
> 
> I communicate better via text/email, but I think I would be willing to push myself and be open to telephone, or even in person, if that ever happens.





MusicDays8 said:


> I'm 23 from Pakistan, I too have severe SAD (Social anxiety disorder) .. I have also bad relations with family & I don't really communicate with relatives/Friends (though I don't have many) .. I'd also like to make friends dealing severely with SAD. We can be friends, This is my WhatsApp number: - Staff Edit - .. Or fb id Stab Cine' .. Thank you.


----------



## Rainbat

1) Who are you?

I'm John. I work as a senior software engineer full time, enjoy playing games (LoL, Fortnite, Age of Empires, Civ 5), enjoy discussing performance cars (I own a Dodge Challenger Hellcat), enjoy calisthenics and/or lifting, enjoy discussing martial arts and self defense (I'm doing Krav Maga right now), enjoy interesting movies (ex: No Country for Old Men, Interstellar, Moon, A Beautiful Mind; basically anything dramatic, inspiring, psychological, or scientific). I also volunteer with Big Brothers & Big Sisters, and like helping others, if that kind of thing matters to you. I'm pretty positive in general.

2) What are you looking for?

Anyone. I'm an equal opportunity friend. If you play some of the same games as me, that'd be dope. No ragers allowed.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Willing. We can use Steam, Skype, text messaging, carrier pigeon, whatever works. Chatting over voice, preferably while gaming, would be ideal. PM me if you're interested so I get an email notification, since I rarely log into this site. It literally doesn't matter what you say to kick things off. Puns are always good.


----------



## LDSSupportHealer

Anyone suffer like I do from HPPD? I've had chronic HPPD for over 46 years now and would like to discuss it with anyone who has it or knows someone who has it. It has been the basis for my chronic anxiety and depression and personality disorders all my teen and adult life. I need help because it's pretty rare to have it like I do. If anyone knows anyone who can relate please reply.
Thanks, Carl


----------



## toca

1) Who are you?

My name is toca (this is not my real name  ), I am 30 years old and i come from Germany. At the moment, i have only a few hobbies like going running and playing video games. In the next weeks, I will move to another country in Germany and start working in my new job as a software engineer. I hope that i can make some more social contacts in the new city and add some more hobbies.

I have also wanted to make international contacts because I am interested in learning English fluently and I am also interested in the different culture. But I don't know how to start with that. I have a long history of social anxiety disorder and have made three therapies. At the moment, I think I am on a very good way to beat the fear in social situations, there are many situations which i can handle now, but some situations are still difficult for me.

The hardest part for me right now is that I have missed many things in the last years because of my fears. I my weak moments, it makes we very sad. But I always try to make my life as good as possible so that I am happy with me and my situation.

2) What are you looking for?

The main reason I registered here is to meet english speaking people. I want to improve my english because I need it for the jobs which I want to apply in some years. Also I am searching for contacts which i can talk to, because I have not so much contacts at the moment. Maybe it is possible to talk about problems, successes or mutual hobby. Or play a video game together over the internet. Something like this  . It could also be possible to start a language tandem where i could practise English and the other could practise German. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

I open to any communication software. I would like to make voice calls after some time of texting, if we feel comfortable.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Hi 

Wanna be friends? 

I'm cool.


----------



## kicsibob

1) Who are you?

My name is Gréta, I am a 25 years old girl, I live in Hungary. I am a freshly graduated veterinarian, currently starting to work. I came to this forum when I had a difficult time and when I have read all the problems others have too, I realized I am not alone.

2) What are you looking for?

Basicly anyone who is up for talking with me. I prefer to get to know the other person more and more with time, I chose one good friend over many not so good friends. I wont lie, I am not the easiest person because I am very emotional and sensitive sometimes, but I am very friendly  It would be best to find a friend for long-term. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Maybe the first few messages here but after that we can go to Skype for example but I am flexible about things.


----------



## grass

1. Who are you?

I'm 24, play music, into the arts, into the outdoors, into laughing about everything. I'm recovering from a severe bout of mental illness so I don't have much going on in my life at the moment, I spend most of my time resting, creating, meditating, and smoking pot.

2) What are you looking for?

I'm not really looking for anything specific, just some people to talk with and share ideas. Open-minded, laid-back, and a sense of humour is what I'm about.
It'd be really cool to play Terraria/Starbound too.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

My favorite ways would skype, steam, here, or wherever is comfortable for you. I'm easy.


----------



## Sumabala

1) Who are you?

Hello everybody and nice to meet you!
I'm a 20 year old female from Germany and I'm currently studying Southeast Asian Studies/Ethnology at University. I never had therapy nor was I officially diagnosed with social anxiety but I definitely have problems in social situations and my fears definitely affect my everyday life.
In my free time I love learning languages and learning about cultures, I like drawing, photography, reading, webtoons, animes and comics.

2) What are you looking for?

Nothing specific, just some people to talk to who maybe have the same struggles as me. Finding friends with the same interests as me would be awesome too!

3) How are you willing to communicate?

For the beginning I would like to chat here on the forum but after getting to know each other Mails or WhatsApp/ KakaoTalk etc. is fine with me too. Probably no voice messages in near future since I'm too scared too send them.


----------



## Aylib

dorayaki said:


> MusicDays8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 23 from Pakistan, I too have severe SAD (Social anxiety disorder) .. I have also bad relations with family & I don't really communicate with relatives/Friends (though I don't have many) .. I'd also like to make friends dealing severely with SAD. We can be friends, This is my WhatsApp number: - Staff Edit - .. Or fb id Stab Cine' .. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there! I dont have either FB or WhatsApp, sorry.
Click to expand...


----------



## dorayaki

Aylib said:


> dorayaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there! I dont have either FB or WhatsApp, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, thanks, no problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Batrice54

Really an awesome idea.


----------



## bipolar92

Who else lives in FL?


----------



## versikk

*1) Who are you?*


I am hovering the 30-mark. I am based in Sweden. Non-binary biological male.

I like sci-fi, transhumanism, movies, technology. SAS member because I have had SA since I started walking.

*2) What are you looking for?*


Texting (skype/wickr - no Whatsapp cos I don't want to reveal my phone number), maybe voice calls once I actually get to know you.

I prefer having people in my life I can trust. Whether that's platonic or not is left up to Time; I don't govern those facets of reality.

I don't need someone who shares interestests, the main aspect is that we can connect philosophically.

Need intellectual discourse. Need support/venting. I am a pretty good listener.

I'm very morbid, anti-authority and open-minded so basically trying to find someone who can handle my personality.

Bless.


----------



## MinnieStrays

isn't using skype using video calls tho?


----------



## MinnieStrays

Who are you?

Im a 21 year old college student in NY. Im a filipina whose working on her bachelors degree. My name is Jen

2) What are you looking for?

Looking for someone to text, call, or chat with about pokemon, anime, manga, and comic books such as marvel or dc. Someone or a group of friends that I can talk to about all of these things regularly and yes i do keep tabs on them )


3) How are you willing to communicate?

Through cell phone number mainly through text but we can chat through this website if ppl prefer it. Yet when we are comfortable enough, i wouldnt mind exchanging facebook info and msgung or contactinf each other on there.


----------



## MonkeyMan213

1. Who are you?
I'm Alex, and I'm living in NJ, which was where I was born. I love playing video games and meeting others who are nerdy/geeky or are just fun people to talk to. I love animals and always that will never change. I have Social Anxiety/ADHD, but I'm still a nice person when I get comfortable with someone. If I seem a bit awkward at first, it just means I'm not comfortable yet, but when I get there, I'm can be a interesting person.

2. What am I looking for?
I would love a friend who likes me for who I am, and isn't afraid to be themselves around me. Friendships would be amazing, and a relationship wouldn't be bad either but is definitely not required. :wink2: The best kind of person would be someone I could play video games with and have fun doing it. I'm always up for a chat from anyone, since I would love to have someone I could talk to when I'm not in the best mood, or even to listen to someone rant about something.

3. How am I willing to communicate?
I'm always open for PM's here, Skype Chat is always available too, or you could ask for my number and I could text, that's an option. If you don't care about how I sound, I could do Skype voice chat also.


----------



## 65438455

*1) Who are you?*

19 year old uni student from/in Australia, feeling pretty isolated and dejected. I'm a pretty big nerd in that I'm really passionate about what I'm studying, however I also love exercising and watching a select few sports (mostly AFL and cricket), big Simpsons fan (+ some of the other similar cartoons), love having a laugh and play too many apps. I also try to do whatever charity work I can that I'm comfortable with

*2) What are you looking for?*

Looking for nice people I can message over time ... while someone with common interests or in a similar situation would be a plus, I'm really open to anyone, even if it's just to rant and talk about our life's ups and downs ... Just feel I need a friend I can share stuff with and feel connected to

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

I'd really prefer to start up with the slow back and forth type message thing, but definitely open to more if I feel connected

Feel free to PM


----------



## Crowley

1) Who are you?

22 year old uni student from Portugal. I am broken hearted and seriously disappointed with my life right now. I can be a really good friend. I like classic rock, cinema, exercising, reading, philosophy, etc.

2) What are you looking for?

It doesnt really have to be a person with similar interests. I just want a friend that I can speak with. Just want to have fun with someone. I don't judge. I am a good talker.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

I would prefer to communicate via instagram or watsapp. But first I would prefer to conversate trough this website.


----------



## myashar

Hello All


----------



## discopotato

I am a 24 year old female living in Europe. 
I love animals, particularly cats and seals. Animals are probably my biggest passion in life. some other hobbies include; books, photography and anime. 
I am pretty lonely in real life hence why I would like to make friends online. It would be nice to have someone to talk to that knows what it's like to struggle with SA. I am open to talk to anyone, male or female. and I am all ears if you need to vent or just feel lonely and want to talk to someone. 

I can talk through pm here, or Whatsapp and Skype (I have a crippling fear of phone calls though, so ill probably only want to communicate through text.)


----------



## Goodlntentions

*1. Who are you?
*I'm 25 years old, male and live in Europe.
When i come home from work i often play videogames, go for a walk in the evenings just to get outside, meditate and constantly work on improving myself and my well being.
I am a lonely person with no close friends and i wish to make some friends online, doesnt matter if male or female. I had some close friends in the past but over the years we lost contact and my awkwardness makes it difficult to form new friendships in real life.

*2. What are you looking for?
*I am looking for people that know what its like to live with the obstacles and problems one faces with social anxiety. I am open minded and always ready to give advice or just listen if you need someone to vent. Just having someone to talk to every now and then and feel connected with is enough.

*3. How are you willing to communicate?
*Almost all chat tools work here like Whatsapp, PMs on this forum or Skype and even open to phone if there is a connection or reason.

Cheers!


----------



## Mabel Pines

Hi guys.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Wanna be friends? Anybody?


----------



## birddookie

@*Mabel Pines* Sure!


----------



## Mabel Pines

birddookie said:


> Must be why we get along. I took a personality test a while back, I'm INFP, but my friends say I'm ISTJ.:wink2:
> If I saw you in real life, I would hang out with you.
> @*Mabel Pines* Sure!


Thanks.


----------



## incognitofreak

Baker, gamer, and nerd. I collect paperbacks. I'm semi-nocturnal and usually online mornings and nights to chat, and can get pretty wordy if people are interested. I live in the US.


----------



## birddookie

Mabel Pines said:


> Thanks.


:boogie Your welcome! thanks for the accept!


----------



## Mabel Pines

discopotato said:


> I am a 24 year old female living in Europe.
> I love animals, particularly cats and seals. Animals are probably my biggest passion in life. some other hobbies include; books, photography and anime.
> I am pretty lonely in real life hence why I would like to make friends online. It would be nice to have someone to talk to that knows what it's like to struggle with SA. I am open to talk to anyone, male or female. and I am all ears if you need to vent or just feel lonely and want to talk to someone.
> 
> I can talk through pm here, or Whatsapp and Skype (I have a crippling fear of phone calls though, so ill probably only want to communicate through text.)


Can I be your friend?


----------



## MonkeyMan213

Looking for friends to talk with, play games with, or just have fun with. I'm a 20 year old male, and I'm a bit awkward at first, but i get better soon. I can PM, or use Discord, both are good options.


----------



## discopotato

Mabel Pines said:


> Can I be your friend?


Of course


----------



## Mabel Pines

discopotato said:


> Of course


Oh, lol. We are already friends, lol. :grin2:


----------



## cavecanem

1) Who are you?

I'm a Russian girl who lives in Sweden. Some of my hobbies include reading and painting/drawing, but there are a lot of stuff I enjoy doing. Lately I've been spending a lot of time watching stand-ups, nature documentaries and anime. I also take a lot of interest in animals and science, which are subjects that both play a pretty big role in my life 

2) What are you looking for?

Anyone around my age who would like to be friends, and which whom I can have a conversation with on a day to day basis. Gender doesn't matter. It's not a necessity that we share the same interests as I'm pretty open minded, but it's probably easier to talk if we share something in common since I would love to have someone to have a deep intellectual and emotional friendship with. 


3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messages or discord (though my computer is currently broken so I don't know how well that would work). I can also give out my social media once I get to know you, but I'm pretty shy when it comes to voice/video chatting so I would prefer to start off with text messages only


----------



## Jasmine Heart

1) Who are you?

I'm Jaime. I'm almost 20. I live in the U.S., in Illinois. I love cosplay and video games. I like watching anime. I'm on SAS because I need help trying to learn to interact with people.

2) What are you looking for?

I would like to make some friendships or even acquaintances. I don't currently have any friends so I'm pretty lonely. 

I don't mind talking to people with other interests. I prefer making friendships, but even finding someone who I can make small talk with will be fine. I want someone who I can vent to and who feels comfortable venting to me. Gender is irrelevant to me and so is nationality. However, I probably can't make friends with a person who is too religious because it will remind me of my family. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

I am willing to communicate with private messaging at first.


----------



## Lw13

Call me wolf, I am female but I have a male side. I live in the US in Pa. I'm looking for a close/romantic relationship and some close friends to play minecraft with and eventually hang out irl. I am on this forum because I want to find someone who will understand me for who I am and won't judge me or question what I do. I suffer from Social Phobia and anxiety.

My friends should have 2/3 common interests with me. Differences keep things interesting  but too mnay differences can and have driven me away and once friends, apart.

I'm looking for someone to have an emotional and intellectual friendship with and someone who can stand up for me.

I can use Google Hangouts text only (for now) as communication or regular email.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Lw13 said:


> Call me wolf, I am female but I have a male side. I live in the US in Pa. I'm looking for a close/romantic relationship and some close friends to play minecraft with and eventually hang out irl. I am on this forum because I want to find someone who will understand me for who I am and won't judge me or question what I do. I suffer from Social Phobia and anxiety.
> 
> My friends should have 2/3 common interests with me. Differences keep things interesting  but too mnay differences can and have driven me away and once friends, apart.
> 
> I'm looking for someone to have an emotional and intellectual friendship with and someone who can stand up for me.
> 
> I can use Google Hangouts text only (for now) as communication or regular email.


Wanna be chat buddies?
Wanna be friends?


----------



## naes

Hi, my name is Anastassia. I am a petite blonde with blue eyes from Russia. I am single and lonely and wanting to leave Russia. Hmu!


----------



## Rebootplease

naes said:


> Hi, my name is Anastassia. I am a petite blonde with blue eyes from Russia. I am single and lonely and wanting to leave Russia. Hmu!


Hahaha, how youuuu doin?


----------



## Maybee3588

Anyone wanna be friends in San Marcos/Austin, Texas? I've been feeling pretty lonely lately I could use someone to talk to right now.


----------



## i just want luv

I'm a 26 year old dyike american male.
I hate vegetables & I hate @Mabel Pines.
And I love pizza.
If you have these things in common,
feel free to contact me.


----------



## MonkeyMan213

Looking for friends to talk with, play games with, or just have fun with. I'm a 20 year old male, and I'm a bit awkward at first, but i get better soon. I can PM, or use Discord, both are good options.


----------



## yeswedreamaboutyoufloyd

*1) Who are you?*

Hello, you can call me Floyd for now. Maybe later I'll tell you my real name.  I am 25 years old and I live in Brazil. I love to play computer games (Steam), take long walks and listen to good music. I struggle with anxiety and depression the most. I used to face OCD too, but now it's under control.

*2) What are you looking for?*

I'd love to meet someone and become friends with them. Male or female, whatever. Close to my age. I'd like to be able to vent with them, and also listen to what they have to say. I don't mind. I don't have friends since 2008, when all my mental disorders began, so I am pretty lonely.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

At first, we could start using the private messages here.


----------



## Noraborealis

1) Who are you?

Hey! I'm Nora. I'm really gay and equally as friendly. I really enjoy connecting with people, and I hope we'll at least learn something new from one another. Despite being on here, my SA is mostly behind me. This is partly for enjoyment and also for getting more comfortable with being social. I'm also a trans girl and a big doof.

2) What are you looking for?

Just someone to chat/goof with and hopefully a genuine friendship. It's difficult to make friends where I'm from, so reaching out online is a more practical alternative if I want to find someone with similar interests and things to relate to. I've had SA pretty badly in the past, so there's probably a lot of stuff I don't already understand as a given.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Anything from Morse code to video chat! I'm honestly comfortable with just about any social media, as long as I don't have to download a new app. I've been video chatting more lately with a friend, so willing to do that is a plus; My confidence has really improved since, and I'm not as self conscious. Again, this is both for enjoyment and for a personal growth (70/30?), but your comfort comes first


----------



## Zatch

Mabel Pines said:


> Wanna be friends? Anybody?


Me! Pick me!


----------



## Mabel Pines

Zatch said:


> Me! Pick me!


Thanks!!  Friend request sent.


----------



## ClearRaindrop

oooh cooll thread. I wanna make friends tooo. I promise I'm cool.


----------



## CoffeeAndCats

1) Who are you?

Hi, I'm Avery! I'm 22 and from the USA (East Coast). I enjoy watching tv, horror movies, being in nature, extreme sports, fitness, flowers, and I'm trying to get back into reading. I'm here because my social anxiety has made it really hard for me to make friends and I've ended up pretty lonely. I want to get to know more people and form connections.


2) What are you looking for?

Platonic friends. Seriously, no romantic relationships. I want to find people who may, in time, become close friends. I want people to share my hopes and dreams and fears with. I want to be able to vent and be myself and listen to and help others. Tbh I'd prefer other girls simply because guys tend to want more than friendship eventually and I just don't want to deal with that. 18+ only, preferably people in their 20's/early 30's. No one sexist, racist, homophobic, etc.


3) How are you willing to communicate?

I don't mind private messages but eventually I'd like to move somewhere else like kik/discord/skype/whatsapp/text/etc.


----------



## Dai Evans

1) Who are you?

Hello, I'm Dai.
I'm from Wales and I'm starting a psychology degree this year after years of floating around trying to find my purpose the one thing I've always been interested in is the human mind and I decided to take the leap one day and just apply turns out all those anxious thoughts were wrong I am good enough 

2) What are you looking for?

Full disclosure, I used to have friends to go out with and talk to and do things with but a lot of stuff has happened in the past few years and I've burned every bridge I had due to back stabs, lies and general lack of trustworthiness and toxicity from the people I used to call friends. I would like to develop relationships and gain some friends who like to live in the moment and talk about random stuff and see where this whole thing goes 


3) How are you willing to communicate?

I'm game for anything, having a social relationship in any form is good enough, just really want to meet new people, so add me if you will it'll be great! :grin2::grin2:


----------



## xxrgxx2

1) Who are you?

Hi I'm Nina, I'm from the United States. I honestly don't know what to put here as there is a lot 

to say. But my hobbies/ what I enjoy doing are playing video games, dancing (been dancing since I 

was 4), baking, listening to all kinds of music (except for heavy metal), enjoying hikes in nature, 

being able to have deep conversations (which I think a lot of people enjoy), looking at the night sky 

with the stars out and being able to share how I feel. 

2) What are you looking for?

I guess I hope to find someone who's able to understand me and not judge. Someone who I'm 

able to laugh with, talk to each other about our ups and downs in life, to support/encourage one 

another and just make awesome memories 


3) Communication

I am ok with any place, kik, text, instagram, snap etc. Just not comfortable with talking on the 

phone just yet 



If you are interested in reaching out to me. Which I would love you to, just message me privately on here :smile2::grin2:


----------



## MonkeyMan213

1. Who are you?
I'm Alex, and I'm living in NJ, which was where I was born. I love playing video games and meeting others who are nerdy/geeky or are just fun people to talk to. I love animals and always that will never change. I have Social Anxiety/ADHD, but I'm still a nice person when I get comfortable with someone. If I seem a bit awkward at first, it just means I'm not comfortable yet, but when I get there, I'm can be a interesting person.

2. What am I looking for?
I would love a friend who likes me for who I am, and isn't afraid to be themselves around me. Friendships would be amazing, and a relationship wouldn't be bad either but is definitely not required. :wink2: The best kind of person would be someone I could play video games with and have fun doing it. I'm always up for a chat from anyone, since I would love to have someone I could talk to when I'm not in the best mood, or even to listen to someone rant about something.

3. How am I willing to communicate?
I'm always open for PM's here, Skype Chat is always available too, or you could ask for my number and I could text, that's an option. If you don't care about how I sound, I could do Skype voice chat also.


----------



## Tomatmacka

1) Who are you?
My name is Mario, just like Super Mario minus the superness. I'm 21 years old and I live in Sweden, in a city I've been in my whole life. I've been through hell and more with my anxiety and I used to escape into gaming a lot to avoid real life. Fortunately, I'm trying my best to always be positive, extremely open minded with everything as long as it doesn't cause permanent damage in any way (never been really drunk, although I like alcohol). Sensory processing sensitivity, or HSP, is a big part of me and can be very overwhelming. I can react very strongly emotionally to stuff I haven't been desensitized to, which I hide frequently from everyone I meet because I neither look like a sensitive person nor someone who can feel this way, in a so large dosage. I see myself someone/something between a hippie and a bureaucrat depending on situation. Still am unsure who I am and what my purpose in life really is.

2. What am I looking for?
Something between a friend and a life companion. And what I mean with life companion is not something to do with a romantic relationship like you may think. In this case I literally mean a companion in life. About life. Talking to each other about what a craphole our world really is but then on other days how great it is to live a life like ours.How lucky we are to still breath, even though some people in other places wish they didn't. The complete circle of life.

I'm not asking for too much. Just want people that can talk like people who talk like they are stoned or drunk, no meaning but at the same time so, very important. No demands, no pressure, no hate, just talk. Is it even possible to just talk without trying to gain something in life nowadays, materially I mean obviously. Can't explain better than this what I want because honestly I Don't Know what I want. I just try my gut feeling for once.

3. How am I willing to communicate?
Have barely any social medias anymore. No facebook, no kik, no snapchat, no skype, no discord. Deleted them all. Pretty reluctant to download any of these once again but like I said, I'm open for exceptions. 

Start here and we'll see. Best I can offer.


----------



## Zatch

Tomatmacka said:


> 1) Who are you?
> My name is Mario, just like Super Mario minus the superness. I'm 21 years old and I live in Sweden, in a city I've been in my whole life. I've been through hell and more with my anxiety and I used to escape into gaming a lot to avoid real life. Fortunately, I'm trying my best to always be positive, extremely open minded with everything as long as it doesn't cause permanent damage in any way (never been really drunk, although I like alcohol). Sensory processing sensitivity, or HSP, is a big part of me and can be very overwhelming. I can react very strongly emotionally to stuff I haven't been desensitized to, which I hide frequently from everyone I meet because I neither look like a sensitive person nor someone who can feel this way, in a so large dosage. I see myself someone/something between a hippie and a bureaucrat depending on situation. Still am unsure who I am and what my purpose in life really is.
> 
> 2. What am I looking for?
> Something between a friend and a life companion. And what I mean with life companion is not something to do with a romantic relationship like you may think. In this case I literally mean a companion in life. About life. Talking to each other about what a craphole our world really is but then on other days how great it is to live a life like ours.How lucky we are to still breath, even though some people in other places wish they didn't. The complete circle of life.
> 
> I'm not asking for too much. Just want people that can talk like people who talk like they are stoned or drunk, no meaning but at the same time so, very important. No demands, no pressure, no hate, just talk. Is it even possible to just talk without trying to gain something in life nowadays, materially I mean obviously. Can't explain better than this what I want because honestly I Don't Know what I want. I just try my gut feeling for once.
> 
> 3. How am I willing to communicate?
> Have barely any social medias anymore. No facebook, no kik, no snapchat, no skype, no discord. Deleted them all. Pretty reluctant to download any of these once again but like I said, I'm open for exceptions.
> 
> Start here and we'll see. Best I can offer.


My man. Sign me up!


----------



## Richard Pawgins

i predict no one will actually make any friends from this thread


we're all our own worst enemy


----------



## Hate It Or Love It

I quite literally have nobody and am looking for a friend!


----------



## Dully

walkingthecow said:


> Hello I'm Elsie and I'm an 18 year old girl in California. I like running, reading, and surfing, but spend most of time stressing about college and life. I haven't really tried talking to people online before and am nervous that you might all be crazy, but I don't have much to lose at this point. Message me and prepare for awkwardness.


Hey I'm new here but feel free to hmu.


----------



## Dully

1) who am I?
I’m a 22 year old guy from MO, USA. I’m into sports and being outdoors. SA sucks and kinda interferes with everything that i do on a daily basis. I’m new here and kind of new to actively looking for solutions in general. Hmu and ill be happy to share more.

2) What am i looking for?
Ideally I’m looking for someone in my vicinity who i can maybe meet up with at some point. It’s pretty important to me that i find someone who is struggling with things similar to myself. That way we can completely relate and help each other work through our difficulties. Being able to talk to someone online or through text about whats going on with me is cool but i’d Like to think we could eventually meet in person and become really good friends and help each other become better socially as well (if you’re reading that thinking that you’re too anxious to meet, i want to let you know that i literally feel the same. But i want to try and get over that feeling and i think/hope this is a way to do it). But i realize finding someone that close to me is probably not likely, so I’m open to anyone who can speak fluent English.

3) How to get in touch?
Any way is cool with me. But starting on this site is probably the best way to go.


----------



## Blueballs313

Dully said:


> 1) who am I?
> I'm a 22 year old guy from MO, USA. I'm into sports and being outdoors. SA sucks and kinda interferes with everything that i do on a daily basis. I'm new here and kind of new to actively looking for solutions in general. Hmu and ill be happy to share more.
> 
> 2) What am i looking for?
> Ideally I'm looking for someone in my vicinity who i can maybe meet up with at some point. It's pretty important to me that i find someone who is struggling with things similar to myself. That way we can completely relate and help each other work through our difficulties. Being able to talk to someone online or through text about whats going on with me is cool but i'd Like to think we could eventually meet in person and become really good friends and help each other become better socially as well (if you're reading that thinking that you're too anxious to meet, i want to let you know that i literally feel the same. But i want to try and get over that feeling and i think/hope this is a way to do it). But i realize finding someone that close to me is probably not likely, so I'm open to anyone who can speak fluent English.
> 
> 3) How to get in touch?
> Any way is cool with me. But starting on this site is probably the best way to go.


Wassup bro Idk where you are in Missouri but I live in the KCMO area. I'm 21 turning 22 in a month would love to meet up. Been needing a person to talk to that knows the struggle.

Sent from my BND-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## fantaspaceunicornz

1) Who are you?
I prefer to be called Fanta. I'm in my early 20's freshly graduated out of college and I love reading and writing. But my favorite obsession so far has been watching anime. I'm really obsessed with it! So far, currently watching Steins Gate 0 and Persona 5 so if anyone would love to discuss anime with me, I'd be down for it  I also really love animals and am currently trying to get a dog at the moment. Also I love pineapple pizza and it'd be great if anyone would order me one  And let's see, I also love otome games as well, am a huge fan of Voltage.

Right now, I am currently jobless after having quit a soul sucking job at a lawyer's office and right now, trying to become a teacher. 


2) What are you looking for?

I would love to make new friends. So far, there's only one forum that I've been visiting for many years where I made so many close friends and had lots of fun there. I haven't ventured off to make friends on other websites or platforms and I hope I could change things in that aspect. I tried and couldn't really get into playing LOL and things like that.

It'd be nice to befriend people who are close to my age. Anyone high school or college age would be nice to talk to. 


3) How are you willing to communicate?
Send me a PM on here first and if I feel more comfortable with it, I'll tell you what my Discord is. Also feel free to introduce me to any of your friends and maybe we'll have a group chat


----------



## _VR_

Am I the only one who keeps trying?


----------



## Jolese

@ Tomatmacka I just saw something in your inkblot that made me laugh. I think it's reflective of my mental state.


----------



## JerryAndSports

Who are you?
I'm Jerry and pretty much watch sports and play a variety of sports at my local gym. I just started college and Im also working which is very stressful... I'm a listener because I don't talk a lot unless I like the vibe given off and like chill people. 

What are you looking for?
just somebody to talk to because I've been feeling very bored lately. I like chill people I don't really prefer talking to people that are too loud or immature.

How are u willing to communicate? 
You can message me through here or I also have google hangouts, twitter, discord, and Instagram.


----------



## ThermobaricTank

Hey I have many names, you can call me El Piedras, Mr Moai, Edgar or Freddy. I'm from Europe's Mexico, Spain, the land of fiesta but I feel too tropical to be living here, I'm a moai after all, I should be on Easter Island, haha! I like soooo many things that posting all of it here would be too much, anyone interested can check the "about me" which is pretty detailed. I'm the antithesis of seriousness, but oddly I take seriously things most people laugh at or don't seem to understand, like deep feelings and emotions. I never drinked alcohol or smoked in my life but due to my chronically red eyes and my personality people always thinks I'm high lol. I don't like relating to most people because I find them too dull and generic. Oh yeah and as for age I'm in the very early twenties. 

I just want to meet open minded people or at least who share some hobbies (among many things I like videogames, not competitive tho). I'm realistic so I'm not looking for love here xD. I would like to meet someone imaginative and with a great personal culture (by this I mean an extense and rich personality) who would be interested in working with me on a paracosm; a multiverse which is basically a crossover of all the worlds I like with some retconning and personal flavoring. I also offer talks about universal engineering and my theory of the omniverse among other things. :boogie

I don't have a phone (I lost the one I had in the middle of the forest a long time ago and didn't bother to buy another one but if I have to it will be a good old 10€ dumbphone). I communicate mostly by email but I think communication through here would be easier, haha.


----------



## ShenzhenAlex

*Who are you?*
I'm Alex, a 30+ woman (going on 21, lol!). I am an INTJ. My interests are world travel, health and fitness (I'm trying to be vegan and want to find a gym to go to), kitty cats (so cute!), writing articles online and learning new skills (I want to do a PhD and I like to complete online courses). I'm not into partying and drinking (I've had problems with sometimes trying to medicate my SA away with alcohol) :afr

*What are you looking for?*
I'd like to make a female friend around my age (30+ or 21, lol!) with similar interests (doesn't have to be exact) and we could share what is going on with each other, what we get up to each day, what awkward moments we have had to deal with today. But not someone obsessed with trying to get a boyfriend :lol or who likes to wallow in pity - conversations about SA are appreciated but let's keep it positive!

*How are you willing to communicate?*
Here is OK but I'd prefer email because sometimes I can't come here or I don't notice messages, plus I avoid social media for the most part. I check my emails several times a day. I would like to talk minimum twice a week, maximum once a day.


----------



## MoosMas

HI, I'm Sam, and I'm 16 years old and from the Netherlands. I'm on this forum because my SA keeps me from meeting people in real life, but I'd like to make a new friend (or a few).
I would love it if you have a similar taste in music, but that's not a requirement. I would prefer a girl (around my age or a bit older) to have deep conversations with. I'm not necessarily looking for a romantic friendship/relationship, but maybe it'll work out between us. 
My hobbies are astronomy and listening to music. I listen to Fall Out Boy, All Time Low, Panic! At The Disco and Twenty One Pilots and am open to new bands if you have any suggestions.
I'm open to chat via WhatsApp, Instagram, Twitter, iMessage or email.

I would love it if you hit me up! I can't wait to get to know you!


----------



## seaput

I'm currently a 27 y/o female, just moved to Texas for graduate school (Speech/Language Pathology) and very much in need of some support. I'd love to develop connections where we talk about our experiences with anxiety or just about anything else. Some of my interests include history, traveling, art, reading, and walking around listening to podcasts. Facebook, Skype, email- we can talk however. Get in touch with meeeeee!


----------



## Arthur Pendragon

29/M Graduate level education. I'm your standard scientist who is emotionally and socially inept, but I'm working on it. ^^'

Platonic friend. Not overly religious. Must like cats. An artist would be a plus as I am looking to vicariously explore other skills. I'm here to gain knowledge of different kinds of people without the pressure(or necessity) of having to physically meet. I don't have as much experience with anxiety as others but still suffer from some issues, especially the habit of situationally inappropriate communication. I can offer support and am very interested in being able to effectively communicate with all kinds of people.

SAS pm, skype, discord. I've never added on fb from here.


----------



## Tealing

Hey there!
I'm a biology student who just turned 20, and as you can guess, I absolutely adore nature and animals, and strive to work in conservation one day. I am quite the perfectionist in matters I get excited about, and love anything creative - be it drawing, writing, music, games....... I also like to just think, to exercise, bad weather, and pagan mythology. Still I don't believe in any Gods, although ethics are crucial to me.
Hm... random things I dislike would be selfishness, society, dogmas, irresponsibility, thoughtlessness, and a particular president.
I would love to get to know someone I can *actually* get to know, and bond with. I really don't mind minor things like differences in interests, the only thing I do care very much about are values, being the basis for everything. I can already say that I don't want casual "on the side"- buddies to occasionally have small talk with out of boredom though.
Have a nice day!


----------



## Quietguy86

1) Who are you? The Stranger, nobody you'd care to know, read my signature. I'm anybody and I'm nobody

First name/age/in which country or region do you live on/your hobbies or interests/why are you on SAS. I don't have a name, I'm a nameless face, I'm Hey man, Oh its you, if its important I'm Chad I'm a Millenial Dinosaur 32. I live in the country with the Red and White Flag. Well in my crime lab I like to psychoanalyze and profile all the known serial murderers, then I like to go to The Asylum and get up close and personal, I like Criminology, finding out about human behaviour, playing cards, watching movies, reading books, generic stuff. Cause Porn Hub doesn't let me post about my feelings. I'm here cause I was here before and its a blast from my past

2) What are you looking for? What are we really looking for in this life? to belong I guess, to find what I've been missing. I don't know yet but I'll know when I find it. Oh, I'm looking for friendships, just to get out there and expose myself.. To meeting different people

Do you just want some acquaintances, to make close friendships or even a romantic relationship? the first two I wouldn't mind, the third, while I wouldn't run if the opportunity presented itself I'm not looking to get romantic, if I find someone I like and we connect great if not ah.

Is it necessary for you that a friend shares most of all of your interests or are you fine with those whom are different?, do you want to meet people with whom to have small talk?, or are you aspiring to find a deep intellectual and emotional friendship?, do you just want to vent?, are you a good listener and want someone to listen to?, do you wish to find people that live close to you and have a meet up or just to make some online friends?, do you want someone positive that will try to cheer up during your bad timed or do you prefer someone with whom to share the unfairness of the world? 

Would be nice to be able to have someone who shares the things I like but its not a necessity, I can take either, if we share similar interests etc great if we're different, variety is the spice of life. Right now just small talk, later on if I meet someone and click we can explore the more emotional side. Both, I should feel like I can vent but not use the person as my personal psychologist, and I want to listen but not be anyone's psychotherapist, counsellor etc. 

I actually have a real life meet up group but its getting stale and I need to try and move on from the friends I do have, so it be awesome if I could meet people who live close by I could connect with but if I find the right online people I'm happy, long as there alright with me I'm alright with them. I'd like find people or a person who will help me, and lift me up I already have a friend with whom I share the unfairness of the world with

Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?, what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology? 

If its for a relationship, female, if its for friendship, I've had enough just want to be female friends in my life, I want to keep the door open and explore if there's chem there if I find we're good as friends alright but I'm open to anything but gender is irrelevant as far as friends go, Age someone between 25-40, no nationality requirements open to all, religion, also all long as you don't judge me I won't judge you. I don't care about your ideology long as you're not a criminal, terrorist or believe women should be beaten and raped etc

3) How are you willing to communicate? by telepathy like Professor Xavier or Jean Grey, through, facebook, text, this site, PM's, Pigeon 

SAS private messages, Skype (whether is text only, voice only or video calls), Facebook, texting, Kik, smoke signals?, or whatever. 

So Shout out What up?


----------



## Glycerin

Who are you?
I'm a 25 year old woman, living in Germany. I'm interested in the tarot, I like to crochet, going on walks and Lana Del Rey. I'm a quiet introverted person. I'm lonely, and I've always had problems making friends.

What are you looking for?
I'm looking for someone to talk to.

How are you willing to communicate?
I would eventually like to chat via whatsapp, since I don't log into here so often.


----------



## twitchy666

*Making friends is logically impossible*

can make machines... music
can farm

can only make humans by sex. YYOOUURRR CHILDDDRENNNN!!!! become yer best friendsss...

only raw people to become your actual friends can be made by their parents. therefore the general global phrase MAKE FRIENDS is invalid. making humans require genitals, only. so simple

unless you want the Frankenstein way. Language lacking. use SQL only

MAKE?? naaahh. CREATE! Manufacture. MAKE? HAVE?????

HAVE BABYYYY!!!???? buy one? get one free? * MAKE FRIEND* !!!! >

acquire? ascertain???


----------



## stratsp

*Who are you?
* I'm a 30+ man, living in Belgium. I like reading random stuff on internet nad I think I am addicted to porn.... I find it hard to talk to people in real or online...I have to think a lot before answering and worry quite a lot before and after saying things as to how it will be perceived

*What are you looking for?*
I'd like to make a friend gender, location etc are not really a concern.. of course I would prefer 25+ in terms of age becuase I am not sure if I can help or even conversate well with teenagers

*How are you willing to communicate?*
I prefer here either in chat or private messages


----------



## majere880

Hi.I live in Virginia looking for friends, relationship whatever. I'm currently working on a Computer Science bachelor's degree. I enjoy playing videogames, reading, hiking, and cooking. I'm up for whatever, meet ups (though I don't have a car), skype or discord. I'd ideally like to meet someone in my area (near JMU in harrisonburg). Here's hoping.


----------



## Sheeratty

*1) Who are you?*

30+ female from West Sussex, England. Loves board games, animals (especially guinea pigs), swimming, walking and watching crime shows.

*2) What are you looking for?*

I don't mind. Just someone to talk to.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

Private messages on here or email


----------



## lil_tails

add me on a fb and i will tell you
https://www.facebook.com/eiji.shu.5


----------



## Road to Recovery

My name is Sam. I am 25, from California. My interest/hobbies include making changes to myself and helping others. 

I am looking for...... well, people to talk too!! to develop each others sociial skills, as well as to learn more and explore more!! 

I can communicate through SAS, Skype, Phone, whatever apps to use, i can do my best to use them.


----------



## Valkatox

1) *Who are you*?

Hi!

I'm Valka (or Col) and I'm 29/M from the North West of England.
I'll type a few random things that I like, but I'm open to talking about anything really. An example being my only friend she likes certain things that I really don't, yet we get along great. So I'm not someone who will tell you your interest is rubbish or not listen to you talk about it / them.

Video games, board games (woohoo playing solo), miniature models / painting, procrastinating my miniature models / painting, Mass Effect / Valkyria Chronicles games. I can't think of much else at the moment. But I'll talk about most things. -u-

2) *What are you looking for*?
Age doesn't bother me, or your gender, or where you're from.

If you want someone to send the odd message to every few days / weeks, or speak every day. I'm fine with either.
Or maybe you just want to send a funny meme picture every now and again, whatever you like. xD

Would be nice just to get to know some other people really.

3) *How are you willing to communicate*?
Probably messages here first, then if you want to adopt an introvert we can try typing on Skype, or email... or even FB messages.
I don't have a mobile phone or anything for actual talk, people without many friends who don't go out much tend to not need them I find.

Feel free to send me a message, doesn't matter if you see this post days or weeks after.
You can send one over whenever. I won't ignore you or anything.


----------



## Emma-Pixie89

Literally same age and location lol


----------



## Ahava89

29 year old female living in Los Angeles. Looking for a chat! I’m currently in grad school studying to become a therapist. I’m Here just just looking for some genuine conversation, I’m not trying to conduct “therapy” in any way. I like rock climbing, eating middle eastern food, listening to indie rock and funk music -and drinking the occasional whisky drink ( especially when it’s time to “be social” at a party (oh god haha). Message me anytime!


----------



## Constantly

MoosMas said:


> HI, I'm Sam, and I'm 16 years old and from the Netherlands. I'm on this forum because my SA keeps me from meeting people in real life, but I'd like to make a new friend (or a few).
> I would love it if you have a similar taste in music, but that's not a requirement. I would prefer a girl (around my age or a bit older) to have deep conversations with. I'm not necessarily looking for a romantic friendship/relationship, but maybe it'll work out between us.
> My hobbies are astronomy and listening to music. I listen to Fall Out Boy, All Time Low, Panic! At The Disco and Twenty One Pilots and am open to new bands if you have any suggestions.
> I'm open to chat via WhatsApp, Instagram, Twitter, iMessage or email.
> 
> I would love it if you hit me up! I can't wait to get to know you!


Hey, I'm Constantly. (or C, if you'd like) I'm a teenage girl a year or so younger than you. Our tastes in music are almost identical. I haven't had much luck finding other teens here, so I thought I'd message you. Visit my profile to find out a little bit more about me. Thanks!


----------



## C137

1) Who are you?

Edwin/40/NorthernCalifornia.

I like Film/TV, Hiking, Trying to read more, Music(Audiophile Hobby), Museums,

I found SAS because of Googling Loneliness.

2) What are you looking for?

Longing for a Significant Other for long term relationship. I have a few friends and they fulfill that loneliness. But I'd like to find someone for a more closer intimate relationship.

But if someone here is looking for platonic friendship only, I don't mind creating that either.



> Is it necessary for you that a friend shares most of all of your interests or are you fine with those whom are different?


,

I am ok with similar or vastly different. I am very accepting within reason of course. Everyone has their limits or lines, but I feel I am very open to most anything a person brings.



> do you want to meet people with whom to have small talk?, or are you aspiring to find a deep intellectual and emotional friendship?


,

Small talk is not my thing, but I can do that if they wish. I prefer something more intellectual and emotional. I feel it's a missing part of my life in connecting with anyone.



> do you just want to vent?, are you a good listener and want someone to listen to?, do you wish to find people that live close to you and have a meet up or just to make some online friends?,


No I rarely need to vent, but if someone wants to vent with me I'm a good listener.

Living within 120 miles of me is ok if we ever decided to take it to meeting. But I'm open to online only if we have a meaningful connection. Don't want to close off all possibilities of finding a good person to be with.



> do you want someone positive that will try to cheer up during your bad timed or do you prefer someone with whom to share the unfairness of the world?


A good balance of either is preferred. That would seem to be more in reality. People want positive people. After a recent experience I would most definitely prefer someone more positive.



> Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?, what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology?


Seeking a female for this relationship. If for friendship only I don't care what you identify as as far as your gender goes, if you have a preference please let me know how you identify. Age, as long as you're adult age we can go from there.
Nationality, doesn't matter to me. But of course similarity would probably foster a higher chance of a connection. American Born Chinese or Asian would be cool because growing up I didn't hang with any other Asians much, but I'm open to meeting anyone of any race.
Religion is dependent on the other person. I tend to be Agnostic. But I'm not anti-religion. Nor for it.
Me personally I can accept anyone's ideology as long as you're not trying to force yours onto me. But of course as humans we both probably would connect and bond better if they were closer in alignment.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

PM through SAS and we can move to Google chats/hangouts or similar if the connection grows.


----------



## Girlinterrupted333

Think I deleted my last post. 
Female, 34. 
Anxious
Geeky
Oddball 
Feel free to message me.


----------



## bobbybool

*1) Who are you?*

I'm 23 and I'm from Durham, UK but I travel around the entire NE for work and university. I like anime and writing (but I'm not very good at it). I have 3 cats and genrally like stupid humour.

*2) What are you looking for?*

I want friends. Any friends. Preferably I'd like friend who in the future I would meet up with, grab a coffee, see a movie. But I'm happy chatting online or exchanging numbers and talking in a whatsapp group too...

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Discord, whatsapp, when we get to know each other more I'm happy to add you to FB messenger or FB (if I ever reactivate it)


----------



## valfreyja

1) Who are you?

Hello, I'm Freyja. I'm a Forensic Psychology student from the UK. 
I'm pretty much a homebody at the moment, due to crippling social phobia, so I have a lot of free time which is spent in a variety of ways. I'm trying to become more active so I try to leave the house for days out when I can. When I'm feeling less brave (which is the majority of the time) I'll be inside watching Netflix/Youtube, or I'll be playing on my 3DS. Technology aside, I adore reading and painting, even if I'm not very talented at the latter. 

2) What are you looking for?

I would prefer regular contact- once a week at the very least, it's just nice to have some regular contact. I would prefer people near my own age (19-25, I suppose) and male or female is fine, as long as you think we'd get along. I might be shy at first, but once I warm up to you I become rather friendly and talkative. It would be great to chat to someone nearby, but if not that's perfectly fine!

3) How are you willing to communicate?

My prefernce would be initially pm here/kik or text, but we could eventually talk elsewhere if you wish.


----------



## sad1231234

1. Hi! My name is Sad1231234  i'm a 19 year old guy from Australia. I was homeschooled, never really had friends, etc etc, and i'm looking to make some friends!  

2. I'm just looking for anyone to talk to really... although i feel like people of similar ages have the most in common with each other  and yeah, looking for a great friendship where we can like share our interests and share our problems and stuff. And if we live in the same country or city etc, then who knows maybe we could like hang out or something! 

3. I'm willing to communciate in any way really, but like for now only through this website until i can give my FB. I dont like posting it until i know someone well. We could even eventually build up to voicechatting or video chatting if you want!


----------



## FlowingRiver

Hi there,

I figured I'd give this a shot to get to know a few people here a bit better. 

1) Who are you? I'm a clinical psychologist in my early 30's from the east coast of the US. I have a pretty diverse range of interests, but some of the big ones are traveling, discussing various ideas, psychology and various hard/soft sciences, creative writing, composing music, tennis, poker, photography, and watching films/tv. I used to be really into videogames when I was younger, and still play various games from time to time with friends. My social anxiety used to be in the moderate to severe range, is probably currently in the mild range, but still gets bad in certain situations. 

2) What are you looking for? I haven't had many online friends in a while, but because I'm typically a very reserved person in real life, I think it would be good to make a few friends I can be more open with about my anxiety and other difficulties that I'm hoping to continue working on. If you like discussing a wide plethora of ideas, have any of my shared interests, or are also interested in taking steps to further reduce your social anxiety, we will likely get along well =). I've never had an online relationship, but I'm open to it if the right person comes along. 

3) How are you willing to communicate? Probably PM here would be our best bet to start off with, but we could consider other options too.


----------



## NotMyFaultInOurStars

1) Who are you?

Hello! I'm Jase. Currently working two jobs. Very active physically lately, workout a bit. Like to learn from listening to podcasts, watch anime and films. I also like to read from my kindle in my spare time. 

My Social anxiety these days is not as bad as it was previously. Used to be Agoraphobic for a few years now I can handle myself like a semi-"normal" adult individual. Although I currently have no friends though.. My anxiety socially seems to grow more when I'm around acquaintances rather than new people for some reason.

2) What are you looking for?

Friends. Literally someone to talk to, whether that be via this site, text, or real life convo if we get that far. Would really love to make a life long friend, as I haven't had a best friend for a long time. Male or Female I don't discriminate. Would be amazing if your from UK as it has the most potential for us to meet irl if we are so bold! 

3) How are you willing to communicate?
Via this site or Preferably Whatsapp. 

Please Add Me or leave a comment if you even find me remotely interesting!


----------



## LonesomeLoner

*1) Who are you?*
I'm LonesomeLoner, a 29 year old guy from England.

I like a variety of music, mainly trance, house and hard house. I like watching Twitch, Netflix and YouTube. I don't get out much because I don't know many people IRL.

*2) What are you looking for?*
Friends, maybe more, but most of all somebody to talk to regularly. If you live in the East of England maybe we could meet one day, after getting to know each other first.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*
PMs here, kik or discord, preferably discord.


----------



## bsmith114

My name is Brittany. I am 21 years old and live in Michigan. Some of my hobbies include reading, being outdoors, going on walks, travel, yoga, and cooking! I was on here a few years ago and made a friend, but we lost contact because he got weird. So I'm back mostly to talk to people that understand. I don't know anyone that understands why I get so nervous and why I am so quiet. Some advice would be nice too. 

2) What are you looking for?

I am just looking for some friends. I am engaged, so nothing romantic. 



It would be nice to have someone that just understands things. Someone that has similar hobbies would be nice in case we ever wanted to meet someday we could actually do stuff together other than talk. Some other things I like is music, like classic music, jazz, blues, and some pop. 

I would prefer females just because I feel like it has always been easier for me to make male friends. So I want some female friends. It would be nice to live in the same area, but that really doesn't matter much. Maybe someone close to age 21. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

I'm willing to communicate through Kik, text, or Facebook


----------



## kudos06

bsmith114 said:


> My name is Brittany. I am 21 years old and live in Michigan. Some of my hobbies include reading, being outdoors, going on walks, travel, yoga, and cooking! I was on here a few years ago and made a friend, but we lost contact because he got weird. So I'm back mostly to talk to people that understand. I don't know anyone that understands why I get so nervous and why I am so quiet. Some advice would be nice too.
> 
> 2) What are you looking for?
> 
> I am just looking for some friends. I am engaged, so nothing romantic.
> 
> It would be nice to have someone that just understands things. Someone that has similar hobbies would be nice in case we ever wanted to meet someday we could actually do stuff together other than talk. Some other things I like is music, like classic music, jazz, blues, and some pop.
> 
> I would prefer females just because I feel like it has always been easier for me to make male friends. So I want some female friends. It would be nice to live in the same area, but that really doesn't matter much. Maybe someone close to age 21.
> 
> 3) How are you willing to communicate?
> 
> I'm willing to communicate through Kik, text, or Facebook


Hello Brittany its nice to meet you. I'm kudos from Bangladesh(in south asia) mostly interested in your hobbies aswell  and would like to be friends! So jf you're interested, shoot me a DM 

Sent from my SM-T815Y using Tapatalk


----------



## shysean

1. I'm Sean, a 23 year old human bean living in Los Angeles. I'm a simple man. I like movies, music, shopping, and working out. I really love well made films, especially those with a dark tone like from A24, and shows like Black Mirror, Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad, Twilight Zone, and Avatar the Last Airbender. Also really into well made menswear like raw denim, leather shoes, and florals. Music taste mostly leans toward R&B, hip hop, pop. And i try to work out every now and then. Also, I curse a lot and mess around/ am not that serious most of the time. Sometimes random af and a weirdo. I also like to roast people and joke, so it might help if others are not too overly sensitive,even though I can be too at times 

2. Anyone who's willing to stick around and I can get along with. For me, i feel it's hard to make friends or find anyone because I find it hard to relate to a lot of people so I don't have anything to talk about. That's why I have a preference for people who have the same interests as me and same kind of personality, otherwise I'll be an awkward mute. We don't have to be exact replicated copies of each other, but having the same kind of tastes, humor, and interests might help. 
If you live nearby in Los Angeles, it'd be great to have someone help me come out of my shell with! I've always wanted to try going out to enjoy myself at clubs, bars, raves, concerts, parties, etc that I haven't had the chance to be a part of and it's a lot easier with a buddy or friend. Or I'm also down for simple hangouts to the beach or movies or something, even though I'm mostly an introvert and prefer staying most of the time. But I'm also down for online friends, etc if we get along!

3. No preference besides maybe being around my age. Go ahead and message me or whatever and we can talk on anything really, text, kik, here, etc.


----------



## Kalliber

1) Who are you?
I'm Erick, originally from Mexico. I'm 23 and just got neck on the forum after 3 years or so lol. I love gaming, I speak English and Spanish. I joke around and don't get offended easily. I'm also talkative. I love history, watching strange/mysteries podcast or vids. I'm currently working in a antique shop in Atlanta. 

2) What are you looking for?
For friends to connect with. Would be ideal if you were in Georgia but online is fine. Gender doesn't matter, don't be shy xD a gaming bud will be good too, ps4 here. 

3) How are you willing to communicate? 
I have a Facebook, Instagram, or here. Facebook is ideal since I mean we are trying to make friends. I don't have any weird feelings about adding someone right away.
Hope to meet some peeps


----------



## 972873

*1) Who are you? *
I work in IT, christian, and I'm 32 from MD (eastern US). My hobbies include outdoors/nature, lot's of podcasts and documentaries, discussing various science/philosophy/religion, movies/music, and very rarely some gaming. My life right now is very monotonous: I go to work, I come home, repeat.

My social anxiety is not too bad at work but I'm not good at social situations.

*2) What are you looking for?*

Looking for a significant other for long term relationship.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*
I have skype but can install anything else.


----------



## bsmith114

I haven't gone out to many clubs or bars either. I get so nervous going and I just think maybe it's not my thing. But the one time I tried it I had a lot of fun! But I still get nervous doing things like that and being surrounded by so many people I don't know. But concerts are fine for me, which is odd.


----------



## bsmith114

shysean said:


> 1. I'm Sean, a 23 year old human bean living in Los Angeles. I'm a simple man. I like movies, music, shopping, and working out. I really love well made films, especially those with a dark tone like from A24, and shows like Black Mirror, Game of Thrones, Breaking Bad, Twilight Zone, and Avatar the Last Airbender. Also really into well made menswear like raw denim, leather shoes, and florals. Music taste mostly leans toward R&B, hip hop, pop. And i try to work out every now and then. Also, I curse a lot and mess around/ am not that serious most of the time. Sometimes random af and a weirdo. I also like to roast people and joke, so it might help if others are not too overly sensitive,even though I can be too at times
> 
> 2. Anyone who's willing to stick around and I can get along with. For me, i feel it's hard to make friends or find anyone because I find it hard to relate to a lot of people so I don't have anything to talk about. That's why I have a preference for people who have the same interests as me and same kind of personality, otherwise I'll be an awkward mute. We don't have to be exact replicated copies of each other, but having the same kind of tastes, humor, and interests might help.
> If you live nearby in Los Angeles, it'd be great to have someone help me come out of my shell with! I've always wanted to try going out to enjoy myself at clubs, bars, raves, concerts, parties, etc that I haven't had the chance to be a part of and it's a lot easier with a buddy or friend. Or I'm also down for simple hangouts to the beach or movies or something, even though I'm mostly an introvert and prefer staying most of the time. But I'm also down for online friends, etc if we get along!
> 
> 3. No preference besides maybe being around my age. Go ahead and message me or whatever and we can talk on anything really, text, kik, here, etc.


I haven't gone out to many clubs or bars either. I get so nervous going and I just think maybe it's not my thing. But the one time I tried it I had a lot of fun! But I still get nervous doing things like that and being surrounded by so many people I don't know. But concerts are fine for me, which is odd.


----------



## nosystemd

1) Who are you?

presently living in new england (funny name, its more like the uk was 200 years ago than today), came to sas because it seemed compelling. not a lot of good forums anymore, and tapatalk is eating them all. (horrible.)

2) What are you looking for?

i live in a horrible town, i do enjoy some human interaction but its very minimal here. so just interaction basically. ive frequented online forums for more than a decade, there just arent that many anymore.



> Is it necessary for you that a friend shares most of all of your interests or are you fine with those whom are different?


not sure-- i have many interests.



> do you want to meet people with whom to have small talk?, or are you aspiring to find a deep intellectual and emotional friendship?


either is welcome.



> are you a good listener


better than i look. people who get to know me realise im a great listener-- cleverly disguised as someone who talks a lot.



> do you want someone positive that will try to cheer up during your bad time


nooooo *brandishes garlic and holds up a cross*



> Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?, what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology?


mostly irrelevant-- all of the above.



> How are you willing to communicate?


here or pm. id probably check the chat feature out if i could figure out how to make it larger. its like 4 postage stamps (or two air mail) in size. i couldnt find the tiny icon to make it a reasonable size.


----------



## shysean

bsmith114 said:


> I haven't gone out to many clubs or bars either. I get so nervous going and I just think maybe it's not my thing. But the one time I tried it I had a lot of fun! But I still get nervous doing things like that and being surrounded by so many people I don't know. But concerts are fine for me, which is odd.


I never thought it would be my thing since I'm such an introvert and want to be at home 95% of the time. But I went to a couple kickbacks and when you're around people you know, it's a lot of fun. So you just have to be around people you like being around, and the environment just makes it all the more better. But in moderation, cause i can't be like that every weekend, I need my me time 

I haven't been to a concert but sooooo want to, just don't have anyone to go with. It might be because instead of feeling obligated to talk to people, at a concert everyone has something else to focus on, jamming to the music! And then you get sucked in to the groove


----------



## intothesea

1) Who are you? 

Mid-forties from central Virginia in the USA. I like to hike and I'm intensely searching for way to get past my social phobia.

2) What are you looking for?

Real-life friendships. I find that online chatting isn't very satisfying.


3) How are you willing to communicate?

I installed Skype and added it to my profile.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I've tried to make friends on this website. I started out with anyone who was willing to talk to me. But I never was able to keep things going. Hey! What can I say? There is something deeply wrong with me. :stu Can't make friends.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Please Don't Quote This:

One of my biggest problems making friends online is the ability to meet up. I wonder is there any active member on this site from the state of Indiana?


----------



## The Linux Guy

Care2018 said:


> Hi. I am a female 26 living in the USA with social phobia and bipolar depression.
> 
> I am looking for someone to talk to...voice or video chat mostly because I don't like typing too much. I like to hear someone and see someone. Please no bullies or pervs. I am in a horrible time of loneliness depression and anxiety.
> Only need positive friends. Thank you.


I hope you can find what your looking for. I don't do voice or video anymore.


----------



## Care2018

Thank you! I hope the same for you! You can chat with me here if you want.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Care2018 said:


> Thank you! I hope the same for you! You can chat with me here if you want.


There are a few people here that seem to be positive in their posts.

Maybe you could try: A Toxic Butterfly, Ekardy, and Kevin001


----------



## The Linux Guy

Care2018 said:


> Thank you! You can still chat with me even if you are more of a negative person because I can be too! I can be a friend to chat and rant to when you feel like it.


That's cool, but I'm mostly feeling down when I'm on the Internet. The Internet always has this really weird way of making me more negative then I am in real life. In fact I usually log into this site when I feel like I need to release some negativity. If you want to give me a "try" you can send me a private message, friend request, or write on my wall. We can see where things go from there. But tonight I'm logging out. In fact anyone out there who happens be reading this reply is welcomed to message me. I typically write back. Maybe not instantly but I just about always write something back.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I remember back in the old days I could waste hours online but at least I would find someone that would talk to me. :stu


----------



## Valkatox

Figured I'd give this a bump / another go. Started messaging a few neat people since I last tried this. :smile2:

1) *Who are you*?

Hi!

I'm Valka (or Col) and I'm 29/M from the North West of England.
I'll type a few random things that I like, but I'm open to talking about anything really. An example being my only friend she likes certain things that I really don't, yet we get along great. So I'm not someone who will tell you your interest is rubbish or not listen to you talk about it / them.

Video games, board games (woohoo playing solo), miniature models / painting, procrastinating my miniature models / painting, Mass Effect / Valkyria Chronicles. I can't think of much else at the moment. But I'll talk about most things. -u-

2) *What are you looking for*?
Age doesn't bother me, or your gender, or where you're from.

If you want someone to send the odd message to every few days / weeks, or speak every day. I'm fine with either.
Or maybe you just want to send a funny meme picture every now and again, whatever you like.

Would be nice just to get to know some other people really.

3) *How are you willing to communicate*?
Probably messages here first, then if you want to adopt an introvert we can try typing on Skype, or email... or even FB messages.
I don't have a mobile phone or anything for actual talk, people without many friends who don't go out much tend to not need them I find.

Feel free to send me a message. :smile2:


----------



## Ghossts

Happy to talk to people! Everyone is able to shoot me a message. 

Can't be bothered answering the questions on the original post though lol


----------



## Eyoga888

1) Who are you?
Emily/22/UK/Yoga, gym, walking, reading/Here to have an outlet and interact with like minded people.

2) What are you looking for?

People to chat to and get along with, have a bit of back and forth on threads etc.

Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?, what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology?

I'm not treating this as a dating app so I don't think any of that is relevant.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS/PM


----------



## Aylib

Hello, I am making a re-appearance after about a years hiatus. 

1) Who are you?
Ilya, 40 yo male, living in Flo-ridah, US. I enjoy music, have been on a kick of discovering new wave bands on Bandcamp/youtube while reading and isolating/anxiously procrastinating. When not shelled up inside (spring allergies aren't helping), I really love running, I go everyday after work. I also like kayaking, biking, reading. Love hockey--playing, watching. MMA.

Trying to find a way to become more genuine with myself (man, is it difficult!) and become a better and real father to my pre-teen daughter.

2) Looking to connect with someone, to get to know them, for them to get to know me (that sounds scary, I found that I run and push people away). 


I don't care about gender, age, ideology, nationality. We're all humans and I think can learn from another and support one another. Not saying we're al good fit, but its hard as it is to meet and connect with people, I don't think applying more filters would help here.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SMS/FB Messenger, PMs on here, any other app. Doesn't matter to me. Not a big fan of talking on the phone, but would be willing to, if need be.


----------



## Rezx

1) Who are you?
Hi! I am Samuel. Hoping to work on my social anxiety, like you. 


2) What are you looking for?
People who want to work on changing themselves.. and free of judgement, as i would be too. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?
Any way, this is the easy part haha. Pms, Facebook, Skype, Phone.


----------



## Shadowweaver

Hey all,

I returned to the website after years of absence. I don't have much of social anxiety left at this point, but I definitely have some insecurities left I'm working on fixing.

1) Who are you?
I am an immigrant from former USSR in the US, 27 y/o as of now. I live in Indiana, but will be moving to a different state (likely Florida) in the summer-2020 to pursue PhD in mathematics. I am a happy, friendly and somewhat odd (but in a good way!) guy. Very humorous and optimistic. Super-open-minded, and while romantically I am interested in women, I do not really have any prejudices against race, sexuality, sexual identification, religion, etc.
I am VERY big on travelling and do regular cross-country road trips (as many as I can afford, at least).
I care about people a lot, and the few true friends I've had all told me that they wouldn't be where they are without my support.
I may have difficulty connecting with people, but once I've connected with someone, I've got their back.

2) What are you looking for?
While I would be interested in a deep and meaningful romantic relationship, it is not paramount. I love intellectual people with whom I can have deep philosophical discussions. I am obsessed with all kinds of intellectual things, like mathematics, history, philosophy, chess, jazz/blues instrumentals and so on and so forth.
I would also really like to have (a) travel companion(s). I love driving for days and visiting interesting places, but doing it alone has its downsides. Someone to share a ride and sightseeing with would be awesome! <3

3) How are you willing to communicate?
I find online interaction to be lacking in many ways. I do not mind communicating over Discord, Steam, phone or e-mail, but if that's all there is to it, then that would likely not be very rewarding for either party.
If you have a potential interest in eventually meeting in real life, that's great. If not, it's not like I'm going to say "No" off the bat, but just bear in mind that online interaction can only go so far.

I have not once in the last few years intentionally said a bad thing to anyone. I do not judge people negatively, as long as they do not hurt anyone with their actions. No matter how "weird" the person is ("weird" simply means "not normal", and, honestly, there is no virtue in being normal anyway - it's boring), what insecurities they have and so on, I've got their back.
At the same time, I have pretty strong opinions, and while I do not force them on anyone, I do like to speak them out. I broke up with one of my best friends because she could not tolerate my political views and made a scandal every time the discussion went in that direction (and she forced it into that direction regularly). As long as you are as open-minded about my views as I am about yours, we'll be good to go!

Anyway, the essay is over. Thanks for listening!


----------



## Whatev

Someone to carry me in LoL.


----------



## timealime

Hello I'm new here and this thread is a really good idea 

So hi

I'm Taylor and I'm 20 year old living in Vancouver,Canada I'm a very shy socially awkward person .
I like to draw,dance around my room like an idiot, watch Joanna Ceddia videos (if you don't know her 0____0)
And sit on my couch to do nothing. I also like food.

I also am currently obsessed with timbits and don't know why.

I'm just looking for someone to chat with here on SAS. Hope everyone had a good day!


----------



## A Summer In Texas

I'm hesitant to try this, as I'd prefer to be anonymous and out of the way...as well as not expecting anyone to want to befriend me. So only doing this for a laugh, really. *sips drink*

*1) Who are you?*

I'm a 23 yrs. old male from [parts unknown]. The constant 'monkey on my back' in life has always been music, namely metal...I've been playing guitar for 9 years, but posess no intention of becoming a pro or playing in front of other people and I'm mediocre at best. I don't do so as much anymore but I draw as well...not anything better than just okay at it. I'm here on SAS because I'd like to interact with others who have social anxiety, as I am not able to irl. 
*
2) What are you looking for?
*
I'd like to be able to communicate with someone, see what it's like. I'd be fine with just a short chat here and there, nothing too formal or dedicated. I've never had a friend in my life, online or otherwise... it would be interesting to experience, I reckon.

*Do you prefer males, females or is gender irrelevant?, what about age and nationality?, religion?, ideology? 
*
Uh...I have no experience with either, so I don't think I can be too picky. I'm willing to speak to anyone out there who'd be willing to speak to me.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

Private messaging on this site is all that is neccessary. I don't use social media such as Twitter or the like. I'm not handsome or cool, so no use for it.


----------



## Inconspicuous Swirls

*1) Who are you?*

Hi! I'd rather not share my name yet, but I'm fifteen and a girl. From what I've seen, most of the people here are older than me. I love books, and other nerdy things. I enjoy having fun and being weird. I love surprising people.

*2) What are you looking for?*

I just want someone to talk to who will actively listen to me even if I'm being honest. I'm a pretty good listener too, and I love deep conversation and hearing other people's opinions. I'm not looking for romantic relationships, just friends. I'd like to make a friend on here that's about my age.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

PMing on here, iMessage, possibly Hangouts, email, we could even send written letters. I really hate calling people on my phone, but Facetiming might work. PM me if you want to talk, and I can give out email/phone #/whatever.


----------



## Noraborealis

*1) Who are you?*

I'm Nora. I came back to SAS to try and make friends. I'm working and have my own place for the first time since last September, yet it's still hard to find people that are willing to be consistent with communication or hang out. I'm a trans girl that's been living as such for 3 years now, and it's really helped me to be more socially focused.

I really enjoy anime and the Ghibli films. I listen to kpop, I'm into video game culture, and I'm a fan of Marvel. I'd like to start cosplaying, too, and I had planned to go to AnimeIowa but doubt I can make it this year.

*2) What are you looking for?*

My bff is a guy and it would be nice to get some girl time for a change. I'm really high up on the level of emotional intelligence, and, therefore, I'm a great listener. There have been many days where I was dying to talk to someone or vent, and nobody was available or wouldn't answer their phone. I just need more of an arsenal of emotional support and genuine friendship. The lack of family and friends is really starting to take it's toll on me, and on top of that I just love being connected to people.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

I'd like to start out on SAS first. I'll mostly be able to reply after 3pm on weekdays. Once there's a mutual trust and consistency, it might be nice to connect on social media. It just all depends how well we click. Don't be afraid to private message me regardless of who you are


----------



## vanilla90

I lack any meaningful social interaction and I'm living on a personal life made of sand.


----------



## iminnocentenough

*1. Who are you?:* I'm iminnocentenough! If you wanna learn my real name then you'll have to earn my trust. I'm a 26 year old male who's incredibly laid back, and understanding of people of any caliber. I'm also a good person to rant to as I like to listen and give feedback/help. I'm also pretty opinionated, but I wont wrack your ears off or belittle you for having opposing views.

*2. What are you looking for?:* Literally any human interaction whatsoever. Male/Female. Casual. Younger/Older. Gay/Straight. Etc..you get the idea...

*3. How are you willing to communicate?:* I can communicate on the forums with private messaging, the forum chat, or Kik

*Don't have to message me on this thread if you wanna talk! Just go right ahead and send me a PM or send me a message in chat!*


----------



## SpartanSaber

1)Who are you? 
Hello, my name is Chris. You can see my age and location on the left, I am on SAS to help me cope with my social anxiety - I enjoy reading manga/ playing games and watching anime and I also like to listen to music to be more specific - I like listening to old school heavy metal such as: Slayer, Megadeth etc. And music from the 50s/80s. 

2) What are you looking for? 
I don't mind. Anything really, Acquaintances, A close friendship, even a romantic relationship. I really don't mind. I'd prefer talking to a female though to be honest, but if you are guy it's fine I don't mind. I haven't really had any friends I've mainly always been on my own, I also just would like to know what a real friendship feels like. 

3) How are you willing to communicate? 
Through PM on here, text and Skype.


----------



## Chomskyreader

*New friends*

1) Who are you?

40 years old male, Norway. Hobbies are chess, tennis, politics, ideologies, history, reading, music.

2) What are you looking for?

Married, so not romantic relations. Just friends.

Any gender, any age.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

No boundaries, but emails are probably most convenient and easy.


----------



## Rich19

I'm rich I'm 26 from England. I like talking about wildlife, outdoors, science, history, gaming, festivals, rock/metal, sports but can talk about anything really

Would like a messaging/phone talk/ video chat friend. Ideally 18-40 but happy to talk to people young at heart. I want a friend to talk to each day and provide mutual emotional support.

I have fb messenger, whatsapp and skype


----------



## sweet_tooth87

Hello. I am Random Person On Internet. I have a strong craving for junk foods and sweets. rawrrr. 

Am here to work on social anxiety, and lay off the sweets. 

Nah, just the first part really.


----------



## blue2

sweet_tooth87 said:


> Hello. I am Random Person On Internet. I have a strong craving for junk foods and sweets. rawrrr.


..Hello. me too. we have so much in common. RAAWRRR!!


----------



## Cam1

1) Who are you?

First name/age/in which country or region do you live on/your hobbies or interests/why are you on SAS.

Cameron/26/Maine, US

I'm interested in sports, particularly baseball and hockey. I listen to rock music of all types, and early 2000s country. I work for a large electrical manufacturing company as a maintenance/engineering technician.

2) What are you looking for?

I'm looking for friends to PM on SAS. I found this to be therapeutic in the past and would like to get to know people on the forum again. I'm not looking for anything romantic, and have no preference when it comes to religion/politics/etc. 

I would especially like to meet other people who are struggling with new jobs, or the social aspect of their work.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS PM, or Skype.

If Skype groups are still a thing, I'd love to join one.


----------



## Greenmacaron

1) Who are you?

Not sure if I’m brave enough to give my real name on here lol! I’m 33 (F) from UK. I like reading, keeping fit, preferably yoga or something dance based. I’m fascinated by spirituality and new age at the moment and realised I enjoyed watching conspiracy theories on YouTube.. I will stop there before I sound like a right weirdo! 

2) What are you looking for?

I wanted to find people who understand what it’s like having social anxiety and who won’t be too harsh if I come across as awkward, although I realise I’m probably more critical of myself than others are. I’m not really a forums kind of person so I’m not sure what to expect from this.

3) How am I willing to communicate?

PM first then if we click text/WhatsApp/FaceTime . Really depends how comfortable we are with each other 🙂


----------



## 973639

edit: I'm not active enough on here


----------



## soylatte

1. 25/USA/F I live in a mountainous area, and I love to go hiking, play video games, make art and walk my dog. 
2. Looking for friends, someone who wants to talk about life, video games, their hobbies, anything? 
3. PM first, i usually use discord, snapchat, whatsapp, facebook.


----------



## Darvyn

*Yo*

Hello to whoever reads this.

I know that there are many of these entries, and that it's hard to PM someone (at least for me) but it doesn't hurt to try.

So let's get started.

You can call me Darvyn for now, my age is in the sidebar, and I live in California. I love reading, writing, and drawing. I like to play video games too, but I don't have as much time to do so anymore. I also like to watch movies and TV shows (but then again, who doesn't nowadays?). I also like anime and cartoons (if you would like some recommendations, or just want to know what I've watched hmu).

I have two cats that I love very much, and I like cooler temperatures when it comes to weather.

I'm making this post because I desperately want to make online friends. I love messaging and getting to know people. We don't have to necessarily like all the same stuff, if anything it's great if we don't, that way I have new stuff to try/check out.

I'm open to all degrees of friendship. Be it a casual "oh hey what's up" or "let's whip out the emotional baggage and unpack it together" or even the ubiquitous existential crisis.

Some tell me that I'm a good listener, but I also like to babble about myself occasionally.

I would like to say that I'm cautiously optimistic about things, but I'm more accurately this:










Don't care what gender you are or aren't. I'd prefer folks closer to my age, but if you're younger or older don't let that deter you. Would prefer if you support LGBTQ+ rights. Other than that, I don't care what your political or religious affiliations are.

We can start with PMs and move to something easier if you're comfortable. (Kik, WhatsApp, Skype etc.)

Tell me what your favorite Book/TV show/Movie/Video game is.

Hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## skyg4

*Finding Friends*

1) Who are you?
Hi. I'm James. I'm a 40 year old man who like meditation. I live in Michigan. I'm on here to improve my social anxiety disorder.

2) What are you looking for?
I'm looking for friends and romantic interests. Small talk is fun but deep conversations are also good. I'd like to meet up if possible. Cheering people up appeals to me but having conversations that you cheer each other up with good advice is also good. I like optimism. I don't mind male or female friends but I'm straight.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

I'm willing to communicate over Skype or Facebook or some other preferred medium.


----------



## SolitaryCepheid

Anyone want to be Internet pen palls? I'm 17 in to nerd **** like esoteric music, yoga, programming, politics, video games and anime. Follow for follow on Instagram? I'm jayinthew00dz


----------



## helpcantswim

1)

Sorry, I'll stay anonymous for now. Call me C I guess.

2)

Hoping for a casual online friend to vent/share frustrations with I guess. Probably someone who doesn't mind if I don't respond for days too as I am in my busiest college semester. 

3)

It would be a nice bonus if it's someone who has a more similar problem to me and knows what it's like to feel ostracized in American everyday life, maybe in large part due to being non-white, child of immigrants and having mostly non-American interests. I do desperately wish I knew more American movies/pop culture, and if someone could help me cultivate that, that would be nice. Idk, just trying this out. Oh yeah, hey, I'm Cambodian.


----------



## Ahava89

Greenmacaron said:


> 1) Who are you?
> 
> Not sure if I'm brave enough to give my real name on here lol! I'm 33 (F) from UK. I like reading, keeping fit, preferably yoga or something dance based. I'm fascinated by spirituality and new age at the moment and realised I enjoyed watching conspiracy theories on YouTube.. I will stop there before I sound like a right weirdo!
> 
> 2) What are you looking for?
> 
> I wanted to find people who understand what it's like having social anxiety and who won't be too harsh if I come across as awkward, although I realise I'm probably more critical of myself than others are. I'm not really a forums kind of person so I'm not sure what to expect from this.
> 
> 3) How am I willing to communicate?
> 
> PM first then if we click text/WhatsApp/FaceTime . Really depends how comfortable we are with each other &#128578;


 Hi. How are ya? I enjoy watching conspiracy theories on YouTube too!


----------



## zane777

1) Who are you?
I am Zane (not real name) I'm 32 and from the UK. I like to read, play video games, meditate and spend endless hours on Youtube watching one dumb video after another.... pewdiepie lol 

2) What are you looking for?
I am looking for someone whos going through what I am going through in SA and share with them, having a different point of view into this. Friendship and just talk generally.

3) PM first then we can decide.


----------



## Evolved Mind

-


----------



## Serine

1) Who are you?

Hello, please call me Serine. I'm 23 years old and from Canada. I enjoy drawing, video games (when I have time) and reading manga. I also like coding, and I'm a Computer Science major. I've been struggling with my social anxiety since I was little, so I'd love to make some new friends on here with similar experiences.

2) What are you looking for?

I don't have many close friends in real life, so it would be nice if I could make some online. I'd like to talk with people around my age, especially if we happen to share interests. I might not be super responsive when I'm busy with school, but I'm usually down to talk about whatever. If you need to vent, that's OK too.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

You can send me a PM on here, and maybe Discord afterward.


----------



## Nick Attwell

Texting?

If you fancy to:

+44 7982 029345

ADMIN:

No need to delete

I'm ok with disclosing personal cell phone number public forum rather that PM


----------



## Ampata

*Looking for friendship*

Hi I'm Anny and I'm German. I'd love to find more girls around here to talk to and just share life stuff. Some of the things I like are watching series, anything UK, music, art, harry potter, chocolate and travelling. Anything else I'd love to chat about once youve replied to me. I'm very shy bc of my SA but not online. The only issue is sometimes people say hi, you send some messages back and forth and then it just stops which is always a bit diappointing -.- But i'd still love to find someone I really click with.
One thing I can't really relate to is gaming (sorry).

Just pop me a reply :smile2: see ya


----------



## Ampata

Hi Care2018, how are you? I can relate to what you wrote.


----------



## cool user name

1) Who are you?

I'm a man aged 29 from the U.K. (close to London).

I don't have any particularly interesting hobbies. I spend my free time doing something active like walking/hiking or at the gym and playing video games.

I am really passionate in entrepreneurship. I spend so much time thinking of new business ideas and telling them to anyone who'll listen. I have my own business and a bunch of failed ones.

I am introverted and sometimes very insecure lol. But I'm working on that.

2) What are you looking for?

Not really sure. It would be really cool to one day meet someone irl. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

PM's here to start then anything else!


----------



## LilMeRich

I've just logged in after at least 2 years to this site again! So hey once again! 

I'm 28, male & an INFP (explains some of the chronic singleness & small number of friends) in the UK. 

Feel free to drop by & say hi, discuss INFP quirks with me & whatever else you feel like!


----------



## kitshiv01

Heya.. looking for other like minded friendlies to chat with  bit of a nerd.. gaming/reading/watch tons of stuffs... im agoraphobic and getting over a bad break up, so not looking to date.

Aki#9428 my discord

goodreads

https://www.goodreads.com/user/show/8244607-kita


----------



## Aurel

Hello, I am social anxiety man from very distant land. It's not so easy to write about myself, especially that there are many biases like Dunning-Kruger effect, so for sure I won't describe myself as good as I wish. If you want to know about standards here we go (I just copied it from 'About me' section, I wrote it some weeks ago).

*Hobbies*
antiquity, Greek mythology, books, movies, music

*Video Games*
Some examples of games I played or play:
Strategy games: Age of Empires, Zeus: Master of Olympus, Pharaoh, Emperor, Lethis, Cultures 2, Heroes III, Majesty, The Settlers (especially III and IV), Alien Nations 2, Reus, Dungeon Keeper
Board games (digital): Catan, Ticket to ride, Carcassonne, Saboteur, Can't stop, Antihero
Other: Worms World Party, Worms Armageddon, Hedgewars

*Movies*
The Prestige, Memento, The Lord of the Rings, Harry Potter, Mary & Max, The Game, animations produced by Studio Ghibli, Exit Through the Gift Shop, Forrest Gump, Amadeus, My Fair Lady, Eyes Wide Shut and many more

*Something more*
If you want to know picture of everyday me... you have to write to me so we could meet each other, it's very logical, I think. 

*What I'm looking for?*
It would be great to meet someone to talk about common interests or to play board or computer games.

*How?*
We can talk via private messages or something else that doesn't require using virtual keyboard (I rarely use smartphone).


----------



## Elle Knight

1) Who are you?

I am a 23 year old female from Jamaica. I love to meet new persons whether irl or virtually. I love to sing, read and learn new stuff. I could probably sing for you one day, who knows?

2) What are you looking for?

I wanna meet new friends and listen to their stories and be there for them. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?
You can PM me on here and I’ll give you my Instagram/Snapchat/Whatsapp/Discord/Skype/FaceTime usernames. Whichever you are comfortable with.


----------



## Eric Narvaez

1) Who are you?

My name's Eric and I'm 25 years old and im from New Jersey. My hobbies vary but it's mostly paranormal stuff and talking about how the world works.

2) What are you looking for?

Friends and a way to learn how to communicate better and maintain a friendship. 
I'd also prefer people who are positive and have a good sense and dark sense of humor!

Both males and females are okay!

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Via text, Facebook Messenger, Discord and Voice chat.

Send me a PM if you want too be friends. 


Sent from my SM-J260T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalliber

) Who are you?

Names Erick, a mexican guy living in Atlanta. I am pretty goofy and defiantly like to joke around. I am not as shy as I was but still need me some friends ha. So don't feel shy to add me  

2) What are you looking for? Friends, someone that can be a daily chat but. I don't care for gender as long as 18 plus please.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

Discord,Facebook,or here


----------



## SunshineSam218

*Looking for new Friends! *

My name is Samantha. You may call me Sam or Sammie if you'd like too.

I'm 35 years old and live in Florida. I'm looking for new friends. Male or Female, it doesn't matter. You can talking to me through pm's or add me on Skype, KIK or Discord, just ask for them over private message. I have new accounts now.

I love intellectual conversations. I'm a loyal friend and caring. I'll do anything to make my friends laugh. South Park is probably one of my favorite TV shows, besides The X-Files. I'm a very good listener and love talking about different subjects. I have a open mind and like learning about different things. Give me a pm if you'd like to talk.  I look forward to hearing from you.

*interests and hobbies*: anime, films, love horror movies, music, video games, creating art, writing, arts and crafts, nature, photography, meditating, science, stargazing, the paranormal, unsolved mysteries.


----------



## MusicAndNature FTW

*Lookin' to make a new friend or two *

I haven't been on here in a long time, it was a little over two years ago, and I remember making a post on this thread back then but being afraid to do anything else about it. I can't remember if I deleted it or not and I can't see it even on my profile. But anyways, I want to take another shot at making friends here since I've realized I need to take a chance and put myself out there little by little if I want to make any positive impact on my life.

Who am I?
Some info you can already see, but my name is Preston.

What am I looking for?
I'd love to have someone with whom I could talk about music. Perhaps someone to play games with as well, as I tend to play the same one or two games most of the time and trying to jump into the middle of an online community for any game can be a bit much for me. Even a romantic interest is not out of the question for me, to be honest. It'd be nice to have someone to chat with late in the night and spend time with to talk about whatever, just to feel that kind of sense of companionship. I hope that doesn't come across the wrong way because that's one thing I'm always deathly afraid of whenever I try to do this kind of thing.

How am I willing to communicate?
I mainly use Discord and Steam and would prefer one of those two, but we would talk through PM's here first. However, I'll gladly just use PM's in general if that's more comfortable. You can PM me here anytime, though I will probably not respond right away knowing how I am.


----------



## D'avjo

My first question goes to Kalliber - You see my mate Bobby naked and talking to my mum in my mums bedroom window. They seem to be giggling. Do you


a) Storm in thru the patio doors, go upstairs and beat the living **** out of Bob, telling him he got off lightly, after you finish battering him.


b) Invite me out for a couple beers at the cricks to watch the saints game, and break the news about mum and Bobby to me gently, saying you thought I had a right to know.


c) Keep quiet until you catch up with Bobby during the week, and try to arrange a two's up on my mum with Bob.


Same question to Eric.


----------



## kitshiv01

kitshiv01 said:


> Heya.. looking for other like minded friendlies to chat with  bit of a nerd.. gaming/reading/watch tons of stuffs... im agoraphobic and getting over a bad break up, so not looking to date.
> 
> Aki#9428 my discord
> 
> bumping~
> always looking for new friends, especially any who really struggles with anxiety.


----------



## Abnormal Thought Patterns

.


----------



## Dream Pixie07

Who are you? Hello, I'm a twenty three year old female with way too much time on my hands. I was originally Dreamer97 but it has been about two years since I've been back and I forgot my old password. 

What are you looking for? Just someone to chat, vent and joke with. Gets pretty lonely and boring with the shut in lifestyle I maintain. Age and gender doesn't really matter to me. Don't have many interests but I enjoy gaming, writing, music, anime. 

Preferred method of communication: I got rid of KiK a long time ago so through here is easiest.


----------



## SilentLyric

1) Who are you?


the funniest, cutest, most interesting social anxiety ridden individual you will ever meet...


I like to have fun.



I was an OG early 2010s poster too.





2) What are you looking for? 


friends, or an online romantic partner, im lonely ok, sheesh...


3) How are you willing to communicate?


through pm or leave a comment on my profile


----------



## JustSmileZee

1) Hey guys, well for starters my name is Zuriel but you can all call me Zuri or Z. I'm 27 years old living in NYC. I'm currently enrolled in college with my major being Nursing. My dream job is to one day be a psychiatric nurse practitioner. 

I enjoy intellectual talks about anything (current events, the future, movies, music, random stuff) I prefer one on one hangouts and love any kind of place that has a calming but beautiful scenery. Hobby wise I like enjoy hanging out and getting to know people but I'm also into anime, video games, walks and talks, I love science and tend to sometimes accidentally speak to much of my love for it. 

Personality wise I've been told I'm a very welcoming person with a fantastic memory, I care a lot about others and pick up on small details a lot. I never get into fights with friends and prefer talking and communicating transparently. I'm very open to talks at anytime and openly show my appreciation. I'm great at listening and just enjoy and love bonding with anyone. 

2) What I'm looking for is just to find friends. I can be a bit shy and unless i have a reason to go out i don't so meeting new people can be a bit difficult. (Ps if you live in NYC and can hang even better!) I'm always open to any message so please send away. Acquaintances, Friends, Maybe Romantic relationship?

Gender, nationality and religion i dont mind any friend but age wise please over 18+

3) Hopefully if my post made a decent impression i'd love it if we could talk. You can find me through texting, on here SAS, skype, discord, facebook,


----------



## LuvMyRiker

Hi.
My name is Rob and I am 39 years old. I live in southwest Washington State, about 40 north of Portland,OR. I'm mixed race. Native American/White. In more normal "plague free" times, I spend most of my free time at tribal activities. Culture is a big part of my life. Be it Drum Group, canoe family, or volunteering at Powwow. I love sharing our songs by being part of my tribes Drum Group.

I would love to find someone who lives in my neck of the woods who also "hates" people. I don't actually hate people. I love meeting new people. I JUST SUCK AT IT!

I'm a VERY STAUNCH Libertarian. I believe in personal liberty above anything else. Who am I or anyone else to tell someone what to think or feel? Even if I absolutely despise someones believes, this is America and you have the right to believe & say what you want. I love talking about anything and everything, so if you made need a "safespace" because of things I say.... WE WON'T VIBE WELL.

Open to talking with anyone anywhere.


----------



## Shydragon221

Hi im abbi. Need to make more connections to overcome my crippling fear of ppl. Send me a message and ill try not to bite you or run away


----------



## Ampata

hi! i have social anxiety and it has influenced all of my major life decisions so i can totally relate. relationships and friendships are my biggest struggles. im always looking for girls to talk to. who knows, maybe we have more stuff in common. feel free to pop me a reply


----------



## nizzypatel

Shydragon221 said:


> Hi im abbi. Need to make more connections to overcome my crippling fear of ppl. Send me a message and ill try not to bite you or run away


Hey abbi, im Niran, just joined this forum.

I also have a crippling fear of people, more specifically what they are thinking. Everytime im about to say something or do something i get this thought that says "dont do that you'll just embarrass yourself, people will think you're weird". Its a horrible feeling that makes it hard to do even the simplest of things. It affects pretty much every aspect of my life and made life in school and uni quite difficult.


----------



## gt55555

Shydragon221 said:


> Hi im abbi. Need to make more connections to overcome my crippling fear of ppl. Send me a message and ill try not to bite you or run away


I am on the same page. I am new so I can't start a convo but feel free to message me.


----------



## Esmae

*Who are you? *
Hi I'm a 30 year old working mum of 2 school age children 😊 from South East England
I love:
*Disney 
Museums 
Family/rom com/thriller movies
Lego 
Food! 
Animals 
Sims
Watching 'rubbish' shows (sister wives, 90 day fiance, pimple popper 😂) usually catch up on YouTube. 
& true crime documentaries 
I really love being in nature going on long walks. 

What I'm looking for *
I'd really love a friend who is similar in age, maybe a mum as well, just to talk about life, to be a support to each other, to understand that it might take some time to get a reply sometimes, but I'd always be there thinking of the best response. I'd like to encourage each other to reach our goals & be a listening ear if you ever need one, sometimes it might just be a disney quote or a photo of a view or cake 😊
I don't have any friends & feel really really alone alot of times & Id like to help someone else not feel that also.

*How? *
Just messaging here to start then we'll see.


----------



## Ibn26

nizzypatel said:


> Hey abbi, im Niran, just joined this forum.
> 
> I also have a crippling fear of people, more specifically what they are thinking. Everytime im about to say something or do something i get this thought that says "dont do that you'll just embarrass yourself, people will think you're weird". Its a horrible feeling that makes it hard to do even the simplest of things. It affects pretty much every aspect of my life and made life in school and uni quite difficult.


Hi, I’m also new to this forum. 
I can really relate to what you’re going through, I’m always overthinking and everything becomes harder than it is.


----------



## jojy1

gt55555 said:


> I am on the same page. I am new so I can't start a convo but feel free to message me.





Shydragon221 said:


> Hi im abbi. Need to make more connections to overcome my crippling fear of ppl. Send me a message and ill try not to bite you or run away


Hi Abbi, I’d love to connect with you, not sure how to send a private message to you though??!! 🤔


----------



## jojy1

Esmae said:


> *Who are you? *
> Hi I'm a 30 year old working mum of 2 school age children 😊 from South East England
> I love:
> *Disney
> Museums
> Family/rom com/thriller movies
> Lego
> Food!
> Animals
> Sims
> Watching 'rubbish' shows (sister wives, 90 day fiance, pimple popper 😂) usually catch up on YouTube.
> & true crime documentaries
> I really love being in nature going on long walks.
> 
> What I'm looking for *
> I'd really love a friend who is similar in age, maybe a mum as well, just to talk about life, to be a support to each other, to understand that it might take some time to get a reply sometimes, but I'd always be there thinking of the best response. I'd like to encourage each other to reach our goals & be a listening ear if you ever need one, sometimes it might just be a disney quote or a photo of a view or cake 😊
> I don't have any friends & feel really really alone alot of times & Id like to help someone else not feel that also.
> 
> *How? *
> Just messaging here to start then we'll see.


Hi Esmae, I’d love to connect, I don’t have any kids


----------



## jojy1

Hi, I’m Jo (the female version of Jo) and I’d really love to connect with people here, SA has made me pretty lonely and I know that I’ve got a lot to offer a friendship (not looking for romantic relationship). Things I love; animals, nature, movies, (starting to consider gaming), just discovered graphic novels and comics. Happy to communicate here, email, text. I’m thoughtful, considerate, respectful, and I appreciate good people. Anyway, hope you connect 🤍


----------



## Mousey9

Hello strangers on a dying site. Ive been on here for a few years now and after a few name changes and long hiatus, im pretty sure no one recognizes me anymore. Which is good because i'm a nobody, but I wanna be a somebody to someone. Like everyone here, I struggle with SA, along with a lot of other mental health issues which has cause me to isolate for almost my entire life thus struggling to have any relationships. I'm 28, Canadian and I'd say i'm petty easy to talk to. I can be very open early on and prefer deeper conversations than just knowing "whats up?" Things i enjoy are games, nature, powerlifting, all music, most horror/psychological film, tattoos, sports and animals.

Open to chat with anyone. DM me, feel the vibes and go from there.


----------



## Caduceus

1) Who are you?

My name is Phil and I'm a 31 year old male who lives in Canada. My interests are gaming, gardening, reading books & comics, watching TV & movies (I also dabble in anime every once in awhile), food, and animals. I have four wonderful cats that I love to talk about and share pictures of.

2) What are you looking for?

I'm looking for acquaintances or close friendships. I rarely socialize outside of work and my immediate family, so it would be nice to chat with someone about life and common interests.

Gender, age, and nationality don't matter.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

I'm open to private messages, Skype, Discord, and WhatsApp. Discord is CaduceusGUILT#4055


----------



## kirt_21

Hey everyone.

1)Who r u?

I prefer to be anonymouus(lets just say, I have watched too many true crime shows). I am a 19 years old woman.
I have lived my entire life in Hyderabad,India. My mother tongue is Telugu. I enjoy watching movies,anime,reading, a little bit of writing,cooking,driving. 

2)What r u looking for?

I have SA so it is hard for me to talk to someone outside my comfort zone. I would like to connect with someone and form close friendship if possible.
I feel like not alot of people understand what I go through so it would be nice to talk to someone who can understand.
I prefer someone of my own age but I am open to anyone, I guess.

3)How r u willing to communicate?
Initially through pm or email then watsapp maybe.

This took alot of courage to write. I am mostly not expecting anyone to reply.
But if u r interested please feel free to message me. It would be a pleasent suprise if u do.


----------



## Nefury

Could sure do with a conversation about anything right now. Can't believe I've been on this site for 10 years! Although not a lot lately. At all.


----------



## strange_world

Hello!

I'm not expecting any interest in this as - well - it's me. I know I come over as weird on the forum sometimes. But I'm actually a very polite, gentle, normal and understanding person and I always reply. Though I do ramble on a bit as you can see. I don't usually feel confident enough to approach anybody here as I feel like I could be bothering or interrupting people. So I thought I'd offer you the invitation to speak to me, if you want to. I'd be very grateful for your company.

1.) Who are you

I am a 40 year old Englishman. I live in a dull agricultural region, so I don't have much to do. My name is Ed.

2.) What do you do?

I play my own bad compositions on my guitar and cook, I like music, basically all music appeals to me in some way. I like to go for walks outdoors in the countryside. I enjoy the sport of cricket but I'm not super knowledgeable about it. I've started reading again - I just got a new library card - and I'd love to talk about books you'd recommend.

But we don't have to talk about my interests! In fact I love to hear new things about people so please tell me about yourself, and let's talk about what you like to do.

3.) Who do you want to talk to?

I'm very open-minded. I always like to learn about new people whoever they are.

I only do PMs sorry I'm not on any messaging thingies or other websites. I will be extremely grateful (and extremely amazed and shocked) if anybody responds!


----------



## dearestjane

Many of the information I posted about myself has changed since I posted this reply. I'll come back soon and update the info.


----------



## powerup492

1) Who are you?

Hi, I’m Gerard. I’m 39 year old male. I’m diagnosed and take medications. I suffer from mental health stigma. I also suffer a little of BDD anxiety. I have strong acquaintances, yet no close friends. I have no job, yet I’m fine with that. I’m on disability, yet I’m fine with that. I live with my parents, yet I’m fine with that, I did some community college (80+ credits with no AA). I play the piano. I play tennis. I garden. I play video games. I like Spotify (pop, rock, alternative, classical, new age). I like talent shows on tv. I play chess. I like volunteering. I like dogs and pets.

2) What are you looking for?

I am just trying to open myself and find friendships that I can relate to and be supportive with, or maybe find a friendly romantic if one could accept my doubts/hindrances.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

I’m willing to communicate through PM.


----------



## GaryBuseySmile

1) Who are you?

My name's Neecee, I'm in my late 20s, and I live in midwestern USA. I'm still trying to develop hobbies and interests beyond getting shiii--faced. But so far: I like hiking, learning new languages because English is boring, drawing in my sketchbook when the mood strikes, kayaking(I miss my kayak :/), decorating for holidays and walking late at night when the stars are out. Just walking for miles and miles til I'm tired and have to go home or stop somewhere to pee. Oh also I love Gary Busey. 

Why am I on SAS? Well I'm actually back after what I'll call a years long hiatus. My social anxiety used to be much more debilitating and the one good thing alcohol did for me was help me to branch out and develop some basic conversational skills and desensitize me to "triggering" situations. I still struggle with eye contact and reaching out to people, but I no longer hide in my room doing nothing but surfing the internet. I think growing up in the emo era where most kids had anxiety and lived online definitely helped, though. All that being said, I'm still finding myself lonely and struggling to make friends and connect to people. I get mild panic attacks every single day and I feel really misunderstood especially after calming down on the drinking. So here I am, just looking for a sense of community and belonging. 

2) What are you looking for?

I'm just looking for kind people to talk to! I love sharing ideas, viewpoints and hobbies. Talk to me about anything--Gary Busey, how you're feeling about life right now...the state of the world in general...even the weather? Anime? 

I really have no preferences because I'm not necessarily looking for life long friends, though I would love for that to be the result. Even in that case the few friends(like 4) I do have are all vastly different. 

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messages, email, maybe texting, and maybe maayyybe Facebook.


----------



## Socialmisfits

Ooh never noticed this thread!

1) Who are you?
I am… well if you want to get to know my name you should just pm me a couple of times and promise not to share my name  
I’m a gentle relaxed person who loves animals, walking, history, music and films oh and sports especially football, the European way that is. I’m probably a bit of a push over and I seem to talk way more on forums than in real life  I’m 38 by the way, I consider that old but I still feel young.

2) What are you looking for?

Friendliness… I can talk about everything and anything with anyone. I don’t judge, I don’t bully.
I figure being on here regularly and participating is better than to shut myself off completely. For me typing here is not a big deal, it is pretty easy. i like to be easily approachable and fun to be be around with.

3) how are you willing to communicate

Any way you want. Email, text, pm’s… and if that works out then maybe after a couple of decades you can get to hear my awfully monotone lifeless voice


----------



## Unforgiven17

I like the idea of this thread but don't really feel like sharing the information right now.... I may visit again later.


----------



## Freebird12345

1. Who are you?
Hi I’m Margot, I’m 20 and a registered socially anxious person. Lol but really I’m pretty bad at making friends. I like dogs, fall foliage, memes and playing Undertale.

2. What are you looking for?
I’m looking for friends honestly. Any kind of friendship. I’m not sure this post will raise any responses but if it does I’m happy to see where things go.

3. how are you willing to communicate?
Pm, email, text or any kind of messaging.


----------



## AwkwardBG

Black Female - 50 something, Denver Metro, Extreme SAD untreated, christian or at least trying, separated. I don't talk much.

Seeks similar female (preferred) or male for hanging out: street festivals, live music, performances (dance, theater), comedy, clubs with mature crowds, casinos, light physical activity (hiking, skiing, biking, working out, rafting), tv, movies, maybe travel

Prefer e-mail.


----------



## Socialmisfits

Does this thread actually work for some people?


----------



## dearestjane

Socialmisfits said:


> Does this thread actually work for some people?


Good question! 

I got one or two responses. And then no responses. Sorta died out. I kinda feel vulnerable overall having my post here and had thought to remove it. 

There were also some people I had wanted to reach out to from this thread but then didn't. 

I guess it's like everything: sometimes it's a good fit, sometimes not. Something to know about me though: I may not answer right away. Sometimes it may even take me several days. I let it marinate for a while and then when I feel inspired to, I write back. So take no offense on me being slow to respond back. 

I am looking for supportive type buddies, and also those I may share more of a common interest with. Even an accountability system of some sort would be cool with a group.


----------



## Socialmisfits

dearestjane said:


> Good question!
> 
> I got one or two responses. And then no responses. Sorta died out. I kinda feel vulnerable overall having my post here and had thought to remove it.
> 
> There were also some people I had wanted to reach out to from this thread but then didn't.
> 
> I guess it's like everything: sometimes it's a good fit, sometimes not. Something to know about me though: I may not answer right away. Sometimes it may even take me several days. I let it marinate for a while and then when I feel inspired to, I write back. So take no offense on me being slow to respond back.
> 
> I am looking for supportive type buddies, and also those I may share more of a common interest with. Even an accountability system of some sort would be cool with a group.


I feel the same, I kind of regret making that post as nobody replied lol. what do you mean with accountability partner? I associate that with wanting someone to help you quit drugs or alcohol.


----------



## dearestjane

Socialmisfits said:


> what do you mean with accountability partner? I associate that with wanting someone to help you quit drugs or alcohol.


Hmmmm...like someone to sorta bounce ideas with, with the knowledge that we are both familiar with and challenged with mental disorders. Someone that can be up for challenges of some sort. In this context this could mean, I will challenge myself to ask a stranger a question or I will sign up for a class. I guess that's kinda like support groups. 

There was a person I met in another forum for another type of mental health issue (ugh, I am a nutcase, what can I say.) And at first it went well, but then it became more of a complaining constantly thing and that just wore me out. My desire is to grow ultimately and learn new things. I need people in my life who feel similar.


----------



## Socialmisfits

@dearestjane I see, I think it is inevitable that at some point you or the other will start complaining. After all mental problems are there to stay or to come back and that has an impact on one’s image. So I would say you have to take the bad with the good. There cannot be constant progress.
I see mental illness as chronic, it is there and sometimes it is better and sometimes it is worse.


----------



## Paul

@Socialmisfits Not everyone here wants to vent about something. Most of my SAS friends aren't venting-oriented, even if they're not progress-oriented either. There's plenty of us with social anxiety whose lives are frankly too uneventful to have anything to complain about anyway.


----------



## Socialmisfits

@Paul uneventful sounds familiar.


----------



## cannotthink

Looking for some friends who have instagram and/or fb.

*Who are you?*

Live in England, 30s, female, like readings, going theatre and cinema.

*What are you looking for?*

Anyone who wants to chat or follow on fb and instagram. I'll talk with anyone, no matter how little or not you have to say. Talk about anything. Anyone is welcome.

*How are you willing to communicate?*

Looking for some friends who have instagram and/or fb (links are in profile)


----------



## Yulp

Hello I'm chris I'm 45 and in a struggling marriage. I use to enjoy anything outdoors I suffer from agoraphobia PTSD and severe panic attacks. I'm not good at this but I'd like to make some friends to talk about anything lol someone to talk to would just be nice hope to hear from someone so send me a message don't be shy I'm bored


----------



## Girlinterrupted333

Canadian female, 37. Want to waste some time with me?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0707

Who are you? 

My name is Jaden. I’m 18 and from England

I spend a lot of my time listening to music, drawing and playing video games.

At the moment some of my interests are: true crime, Pokemon, animals, South Park, and extreme weather

What are you looking for? 

I’d really just like to make some friends regardless of age, gender, ect. My Dms are open to anyone. 

I don’t mind if we don’t share interests. I like learning about new things, it’s always fun. 😊


How are you willing to communicate? 

Through discord or here is fine


----------



## Bigblind

*Who are you?*

I'm Daniel, I'm a 40 year old from the US, originslly from England though.
I'm interested in music, listening and playing. Movies, reading, history.

*what are you looking for?*

Would like to make some friends. Happy to talk to anyone. Would be good to chat with someone who can empathize about what it's like to have SA.

*How are you willing to communicate?*

PM, email, anyway really.


----------



## WorryWarrior

1) Who are you?
Hello there, I’m a 27 year old woman living in Canada. I am diagnosed with social anxiety disorder and depression and have had anxiety for as long as I can remember. My hobbies are all quite introverted in nature; cooking and eating good food, hanging out with my cats, movies and television, music, video games ,drawing/painting and going for walks in less busy nature areas. 

2) What are you looking for?
I’m just looking for some people to chat with as it can get lonely and boring from time to time living the reclusive life lol. I am very open-minded and non-judgmental, so I’m happy to talk about pretty much any subject with anyone.

3) How are you willing to communicate?
I would be delighted to receive private messages through this site, and then if someone has a preferred way to communicate, we can go from there. I would also be willing to communicate through carrier pigeon.


----------



## MusicalRose21

1) Who are you?

Lauren/23/Black Female/Southeastern USA
I tend to like pretty solitary hobbies like crocheting, swimming, reading. I love animals and music (mostly R&B and Kpop) and i'm currently a vet school student.

2) What are you looking for?

I would just like to make some connections with people 
I'mfine with people who have different interests but of course, it helps if we have things in common. Not a big fan of small talk but I understand some is necessary. I would really like to develop some deep relationships with someone bc I don't have a lot of close friends.

I'm open to connecting with pretty much anyone but I would prefer people close in age to me. Slight preference for other queer females but like I said, I'm open to anybody.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

I guess you could message me on here and we can move on from there. I use twitter and discord a lot for talking to people.


----------



## dearestjane

Socialmisfits said:


> @dearestjane I see, I think it is inevitable that at some point you or the other will start complaining. After all mental problems are there to stay or to come back and that has an impact on one’s image. So I would say you have to take the bad with the good. There cannot be constant progress.
> I see mental illness as chronic, it is there and sometimes it is better and sometimes it is worse.


I wanted to come back and follow up on this. 

I logged in here the other night and it was so nice to see I had a couple messages, although some of these messages were a few weeks old and from newer members so I wonder if they will come back and check their inboxes. 

I may respond to a couple of people here too just because why not, I think we all are seeking the same thing. I mean, with the pandemic and having quit my job last year, I haven't kept in touch with any people in my life. I just meet with my treatment team, and that is over the phone or zoom, I don't even turn my camera on. Right now I am enjoying my solitude, and at the moment it is self-imposed. That will change soon perhaps, as I am preparing myself to go back to work and attend in person classes.

I had a curiosity, and perhaps a moderator will see this here and respond: are our DMs private? Or do moderators have access to them? Just something I'd like to know to keep in mind. Not that it would really matter at the end of the day. After all, my iPhone and google have access to all my data and know me better than I know myself at this point...


----------



## Paul

@dearestjane Assuming it works like every other forum I know, moderators can only read DMs that have been reported to them (and only the person you're talking with could report it). A server admin can read anything, but here that's a faceless blob corporation that wouldn't want to pay anyone to do so.


----------



## dearestjane

@Paul - I suppose someone _out there_ could try and purchase my data. but I think that has something to do with something else.


----------



## WillYouStopDave

@dearestjane

No. As @Paul said. We do not see private messages unless they get reported. And that hardly ever happens.


----------



## dearestjane

WillYouStopDave said:


> @dearestjane
> 
> No. As @Paul said. We do not see private messages unless they get reported. And that hardly ever happens.


Ah, okay. Thank you!


----------



## Elle Knight

Hi I’m Jan, I’m 25 and I’m from the Caribbean (Jamaica) to be specific. I love music, singing, learning new things, talking to animals, watching documentaries and listening to the rain and anything nature wise. I do have SA but I’ve been telling myself that I don’t because I’ve seen people who had it, got cured so maybe there’s some hope? I have been trying to foster some friendships but how can it grow if only one person pours? I don’t have a problem with forming a bond, so long as that bond is pure and intentional. I don’t care about race, culture, your sexual orientation…so long as you are down to earth and understanding then you can pm me. I have Instagram, WhatsApp, Snapchat, Discord, Skype, FaceTime etc  you choose! Say hi and don’t be shy cause I dont bite and remember that I have anxiety too


----------



## blissfuldreams

1) Who are you?

I'm Hayley. I'm a 33 year old woman from Canada. I don't really have any hobbies aside from going on walks, browsing the internet, watching movies, and volunteering. Lots of things interest me. I like learning about different cultures and places, history, and social issues. I'm on SAS because I'm looking to connect with new people and have a support group for when I am better able to work on my social anxiety in real life.

2) What are you looking for?

I would like to make some friendships or even acquaintances. I don't currently have any friends so I'm pretty lonely.

I don't mind talking to people with other interests. I prefer making friendships as I stated before, but even finding someone who I can make small talk with will be fine. t would be nice to find someone who lives near me, but I like chatting with people from around the world too. I would prefer to chat with other women but am open to chatting with men also. I'm socially reserved and lean liberal politically, so I probably wouldn't get along with someone who is very liberal.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

I am willing to communicate by private messaging, emails, and even texts.


----------



## ihatethis

Hi all.

1) Who are you?

I'd rather not put my name for now but feel free to PM me.
I'm a 31 year old male, working, married, and generally happy(but anxious) in life. Residing currently in Asia.

I have social anxiety and primarily what happens is my smile tends to get frozen (physical symptom which is worsening my social anxiety).

2) What are you looking for?

Looking to connect and speak with people that have a relatively similar issue where they also develop some sort of physical symptom which makes it harder, discuss tips that have helped, and things they are considering to make it easier, etc.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

I'm open to suggestions. Happy to email, message, etc. 
I've never received a PM on SAS, and if I fail to find the PM section(not sure if it will prompt me) please reply to my post and I'll make sure I find it.


----------



## violet200

Hi all!  I am a 27 year old woman from the USA. I wanted to write here and reach out as id love to make new connections/ friends. I really dont have much friends in real life and online. I have a history of depression and social anxiety so it has left me with not too many hobbies and interests in my life, but i will try to make myself sound interesting as i can haha! However I do still like to play video games and watch shows from time to time. Some games I like to play are animal crossing, sonic, legend of zelda, sallyface, jet set radio, and kingdom hearts. My favorite shows are freaks and geeks, thats 70 show, orange is the new black, beavis and butthead. i love old Disney shows such as thats so raven, lizzie mcguire, even stevens the proud family... im very nostaglic of many things from the early 2000s and late 90s. I like to chat about deep things as well. Feel free to reach out via PM messaging if you like to start a conversation! Thank you


----------



## SunshineSam218

*I thought I'd update this. It's been a long time since I've been on here. 

1) Who are you?*

My name is Samantha. I'm 39 years old. I live in Florida U.S.A. 

I'm an introvert, shy and have social anxiety.

*Hobbies/Interests:* anime. films. love horror movies. music. collecting records. playing the guitar. books. comic books and manga. video games. creating art. poetry. writing. arts and crafts. photography. nature. beaches. swimming. meditation. crystals and gemstones. the paranormal. unsolved mysteries. exercising. hiking. kayaking. camping. stargazing. science. astronomy. chatting to friends. making people laugh! =D

*2) What are you looking for?*

I'm looking to make some new friends. Hopefully become close friends with others. Play videogames with others on PS5 or Steam. Possibly meet someone who I can connect with and start a relationship with, but I'd like to start slow and get to know the person first. I don't like rushing when it comes to relationships. Just please keep that in mind. *Note: nyone is open to reach out to me, I don't judge by anyone's gender or sexuality. I'm a very accepting person and I won't judge you for who you are.

3) How are you willing to communicate?*

We can communicate on SAS through the inbox, Discord or Skype. If you'd like to chat over Discord or Skype, just send me a message and I'll give you my user name. If you'd like to just keep it on SAS, I'll be fine with that too. Just let me know what your comfortable with.


----------



## floyd the barber

I'm Christopher, 27, from the Upper Midwest. If anyone wants to message me or whatever, get to know me, I'm not against it. I do have skype but video is a no-go for me. Haven't used Discord but I can make one.


----------



## Friendly_but_friendless

1) Who are you?

I am 46 years old, female, and I live in Tucson Arizona. Not sure about hobbies. I like to play games, go out to eat, just various fun things.

2) What are you looking for?

I am looking for close friendships, and it would be nice if I could meet people who could also be friends with my boyfriend. I suppose couple friends would be ideal, but I can be friends with males or females. I like to talk on the phone.

3) How are you willing to communicate?
Mainly through a series of clicks and squirting sounds, or we could also use English.


----------



## Ahmabu

*Who are you?*

S.Asian, progressive Muslim Female, 40s, *North Fulton county, Georgia. *Want to keep name private unless we meet in person. I’ve had SAD for almost 15 yrs. Feel it’s taking over my life again so decided to do something about it. CBT helps but without constant reminders back to square one.

Anyone else find working impossible without benzos? It gets exhausting.

*2) What are you looking for?*
Friendships and frankly a chance to practice CBT and have contact with humans who understand a “resting ***** face” is not hostility but social anxiety. Just need face to face kind friendships for exposure therapy. Don’t care about age, race, sexual orientation, ethinicity etc. A kind open minded human is all you need for support. 

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*

In person in a safe public place to practice socializing. The only human I really talk is my 8 old daughter. Gets lonely sometimes 😞

PM me first if you are in North Fulton County then maybe messenger chat. Perhaps audio or in person if we are ready to practice social skills.


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason

1) Who are you?

I'm a 30 year old man from urban Ohio. Message me for name and specific location. I'm extremely introverted and very shy. Sometimes I can come off as an arrogant dick. Sometimes I AM an arrogant dick. I'm not a very serious person so assume I'm joking almost always. I am interested in video games, board games (rarely because I have no friends), basketball, running, hiking, weight lifting, anime, manga, combat sports and listening to music among other things. I've listed some shows and music I like in my profile.


2) What are you looking for?

I am looking for anything and everything. Literally whoever you are I will most likely find something I like about you. Looking for people to chat with, people to hang out in real life with, people to game with, people to meetup just for basketball, running or weightlifting. Anything you want. Short term friendships or long. Serious or casual. If we chat and it goes nowhere, it's ok! At least I tried. If it goes somewhere, then even better. Good friends, best friends, Internet only friends. Platonic, romantic. Boring regular things are great. Exciting and wild **** is even better though so I'm up for anything new, exciting, scary and fun. Live across the country and want to meet up? I need a vacation! Prefer to meet somewhere neutral? I've not been to Europe yet! If all you want is to chat online though and one day you're down and I end up cheering you up, it'll be worth it to me. I'm up for whatever and wherever it goes with whoever you are. Don't expect anything from me and I won't you.


3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messages and discord for now. I'm a quiet, shy, introverted guy. I also have very serious phone call anxiety(I'm much more nervous on the phone than real life even for some reason). I can give you my number, Facebook, Skype, Whatsapp or anything else I have after I get to know you. Maybe that's a month, maybe it's a few hours. It depends! Voice and video calls will take some warming up to for me. It's just how it is. I'm up for it though.


----------



## Overheat

1) Who are you?

I'm B.B.; initials of my two first names. I'm a 22-year-old guy (born in year 2000). I live in North Carolina, USA. My hobbies are learning languages, web dev, playing video games (rarely nowadays), exercise, music exploring, and reading. I have interests in psychology, psychological typologies, programming, personal development, music theory (not started), and new things that are useful to me. Right now, I'm into Jazz Fusion/Piano/Funk/Metal, ambient, and instrumental ones.

2) What are you looking for?

To converse with anyone through any form of communication (voice/video might require me to be somewhat courageous). We can talk about anything we agreed upon. I'm open for various types of topics/subjects/ideas to discuss that are generally considered appropriate.
To form a relationship as acquaintances, friends, close friends, or even accountability partners.

3) How are you willing to communicate?

SAS private messages or Discord. Text is preferrable. Voice or video call when I'm courageous.


----------



## Djija

*1) Who are you?*
My name is Yuriy, 31 years old male, libertarian. I am from Russia, but because of politics I had to leave it.
I am an introvert with great difficulty in communicating with other people and bad at expressing my feelings, although I tend to become strongly attached to personalities dear or interesting to me.
I am interested in mathematics and data analytics. I am a team leader in a small team of developers and analysts, we are engaged in forecasting in GIS systems.
I love video games very much (Silent Hill 2, Cat Lady, SMT, Destiny2), I'm interested in TRPG (unfortunately, I don't have friends for them), anime. From music I like something melancholic (Joy Division), female vocals (Chelsea Wolfe) or dissident (Civil Defence). I'm trying to learn languages: English, Japanese, Armenian, but so far not very successful.

*2) What are you looking for?*
I am looking for people with similar interests for friendly communication, so as not to feel lonely. Maybe I can help someone not feel lonely.
Gender and age is unimportant.

*3) How are you willing to communicate?*
Text because my English is not very good for speaking - SAS pm, discord, telegram.


----------

